# Samsung SA950 and SA750 Owners Club



## Aussie Alex

So if I'm thinking about buying one of these for gaming.

So the 3D experience would be identical between the SA750 and SA950? Apart from the size there wouldn't be a difference, is this right?

EDIT: So far all I've managed to come up with is that the SA750 is missing a DVI port and the fancy stand.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Please keep in mind that ALL threads are unofficial unless a staff member approves official status; this may not happen until the thread gains substantial ground. Tator Tot will make this approval when the time comes.


----------



## Robilar

Don't we already have one of these?

http://www.overclock.net/monitors-displays/1124722-samsung-s27a950d-club.html


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Ah, thanks for pointing that out. UNOE, do you want this merged with the first club?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;15131355*
> Ah, thanks for pointing that out. UNOE, do you want this merged with the first club?


If there is already one you can delete it ... I couldn't find it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussie Alex;15124933*
> So if I'm thinking about buying one of these for gaming.
> 
> So the 3D experience would be identical between the SA750 and SA950? Apart from the size there wouldn't be a difference, is this right?
> 
> EDIT: So far all I've managed to come up with is that the SA750 is missing a DVI port and the fancy stand.


The DVI port is a big deal.


----------



## Fabse

UNOE, I was wondering if you could tell me if this hp adapter would work: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/uk/en/sm/WF06c/A1-329290-64265-3965876-3965876-3769762-3806461.html
I just "invested" in the Samsung S23A750 Monitor, but I've got a Zotac GTX 580 graphics card with 2x DVI-D outputs and a mini-hdmi.
Wasn't aware of the 60 Hz HDMI cap when I got the cables, so I've only got a HDMI.

\\EDIT
Or even something like this: http://www.deltaco.se/itemid/%28DP-2020%29/index.aspx , sorry about the language, apparently the site does not work with Google Translate. -.-'


----------



## Aussie Alex

Just bought the 23" version: Samsung S23A950 23in 120Hz 3D Widescreen LED Monitor

$460 including delivery (country town), hopefully it should be here by Thursday/Friday


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fabse;15135786*
> UNOE, I was wondering if you could tell me if this hp adapter would work: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/uk/en/sm/WF06c/A1-329290-64265-3965876-3965876-3769762-3806461.html
> I just "invested" in the Samsung S23A750 Monitor, but I've got a Zotac GTX 580 graphics card with 2x DVI-D outputs and a mini-hdmi.
> Wasn't aware of the 60 Hz HDMI cap when I got the cables, so I've only got a HDMI.
> 
> \\EDIT
> Or even something like this: http://www.deltaco.se/itemid/%28DP-2020%29/index.aspx , sorry about the language, apparently the site does not work with Google Translate. -.-'


DisplayPort to DVI-D should work, just NOT DVI-D to DisplayPort this is reported not to work via monoprice reviews. Please report back if you deciede to try it.

This is cheaper
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10246&cs_id=1024608&p_id=6015&seq=1&format=2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussie Alex;15143312*
> Just bought the 23" version: Samsung S23A950 23in 120Hz 3D Widescreen LED Monitor
> 
> $460 including delivery (country town), hopefully it should be here by Thursday/Friday


Nice Price.


----------



## Fabse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;15143421*
> DisplayPort to DVI-D should work, just NOT DVI-D to DisplayPort this is reported not to work via monoprice reviews. Please report back if you deciede to try it.
> 
> This is cheaper
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10246&cs_id=1024608&p_id=6015&seq=1&format=2


Not for me, the taxes and shipping rates involved would be crazy. I purchased one which is a DP to DVI-D one. Should arrive tomorrow, so now I'm just waiting around. I'll update ya, when I know if it's working. Might not be until the day after tomorrow, as I won't be home to receive the package. xD


----------



## nvous23

This thread is a lot better than the other one anyway. It includes all four new Samsung Monitors. Plus the OP actually has substance to it.

Edit: I also find it hilarious that the OP of the other thread requires a picture in order to be 'Included' but he doesn't even have the monitor himself. Classy.


----------



## Vandal4126

I purchased the SA950 on Sunday at a PC expo it was going on special for $150 less then store retail. So my mate and I each got one. I will be receiving mine on Wednesday and I have a couple questions.

1. Which is the best input to use? I saw that this monitor has a DisplayPort. What exactly is that? I will be using this monitor for my XBOX 360 and PC so the HDMI would go to the XBOX but which input is better for my PC?
2. Are there any good windows colour profiles available to get the best picture quality out of this screen?


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vandal4126;15168379*
> 1. Which is the best input to use? I saw that this monitor has a DisplayPort. What exactly is that? I will be using this monitor for my XBOX 360 and PC so the HDMI would go to the XBOX but which input is better for my PC?
> 2. Are there any good windows colour profiles available to get the best picture quality out of this screen?


1.) Use either displayport or the DVI-D cable that comes with the monitor. Since the monitor comes with the right dvi-D cable you should just use that. There won't be any difference between those two.

2.) These are the settings i use:

Set the monitor to the Samsung Magic Bright: Standard preset (this will change to custom once you make changes, but it's a good starting point)
The other two Samsung Magic settings set to off
Brightness 18
Contrast 79
Sharpness 60
Response Time: Fastest
HMDI black level: Normal
Red 37
Green 42
Blue 50
Gamma Mode 3
All Eco settings Off
You may want to reduce/increase brightness depending on lighting. 18 seems perfect for a moderately-lit room. You might need to reduce red to 33-36 depending on your viewing angle, if you see a slight pink tone to some whites then reduce the red a bit.


----------



## albatross_

what is the input lag for these monitors? I remember someone posted it in another thread but I can't seem to find it again.


----------



## Fabse

Just received the cable. Does NOT work. A DisplayPort (source) to DVI-D (receiver) cable/adapter WILL NOT work with the Samsung SA750 monitor.
I've just ordered another GTX580 with a DisplayPort, so I guess I'm going SLI. ^^


----------



## nvous23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fabse;15172377*
> Just received the cable. Does NOT work. A DisplayPort (source) to DVI-D (receiver) cable/adapter WILL NOT work with the Samsung SA750 monitor.
> I've just ordered another GTX580 with a DisplayPort, so I guess I'm going SLI. ^^


Congrats. You should now be able to run BF3 w/ V-Sync on at 120hz 24/7 now.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvous23;15165680*
> This thread is a lot better than the other one anyway. It includes all four new Samsung Monitors. Plus the OP actually has substance to it.
> 
> Edit: I also find it hilarious that the OP of the other thread requires a picture in order to be 'Included' but he doesn't even have the monitor himself. Classy.


Thanks for the support
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fabse;15172377*
> Just received the cable. Does NOT work. A DisplayPort (source) to DVI-D (receiver) cable/adapter WILL NOT work with the Samsung SA750 monitor.
> I've just ordered another GTX580 with a DisplayPort, so I guess I'm going SLI. ^^


This was already addressed in the FAQ section. Glad you worked it out though enjoy that SLI


----------



## Fabse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;15180607*
> This was already addressed in the FAQ section. Glad you worked it out though enjoy that SLI


Not quite, you say the opposite. I did get a DisplayPort to DVI-D adapter (the one you state "will work"), it does *not*.








But for people with Graphic Cards without DP I suggest going for the 950 edition.








And yea. Getting another GTX580 was always the plan, but wasn't really the perfect time, but w/e.


----------



## mosi

Those settings from SeanPoe also work pretty damn well for me. Last weekend I took my new shiny to a LAN with friends. Somehow they were hogging my seat for quite a while. One of them went shopping the next day and another one somehow doesn't want to play Quake at 60hz anymore now...


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fabse;15172377*
> Just received the cable. Does NOT work. A DisplayPort (source) to DVI-D (receiver) cable/adapter WILL NOT work with the Samsung SA750 monitor.
> I've just ordered another GTX580 with a DisplayPort, so I guess I'm going SLI. ^^


Please don't confuse people your wrong your source is not your monitor.

I stated in FAQ that it would work Displayport to DVI-D. This is DisplayPort as source from a GPU to DVI-D link on Monitor. GPU is a Source and Monitors never are a Source.
I will change the FAQ to be more understandable.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi;15188912*
> Those settings from SeanPoe also work pretty damn well for me. Last weekend I took my new shiny to a LAN with friends. Somehow they were hogging my seat for quite a while. One of them went shopping the next day and another one somehow doesn't want to play Quake at 60hz anymore now...


Thanks ill start a owners list soon when we get a few more post on this thread.


----------



## Aussie Alex

I cant write down just how much I like this monitor, no regrets in it replacing my old 24" 1200p LG monitor. I would recommend it to anyone that's willing to invest in a new monitor.

My only complaint is that the 2D to 3D conversion has a ghosting issue that needs addressing by Samsung.

As a 2D monitor its amazing.

As a 3D monitor is needs revising.


----------



## senna89

the reflections is not noticeable in games and films ?
in dark scene like dead space 2 i think this monitor is unplayable, or not ?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89;15198573*
> the reflections is not noticeable in games and films ?
> in dark scene like dead space 2 i think this monitor is unplayable, or not ?


What kind of lighting do you have. Most people including myself report we don't notice it very much if you have a window or a light directly behind you then it may be a issue but if lighting is behind screen or to the side then you will have no problem I have a Slider glass window 8ft to my right and I have no lighting problems. But if I look from the left where I began to see the reflection of the window on the right then I have a problem. But I never sit to the left of my screen. lol


----------



## Vandal4126

I just setup my 27inch 950 but I'm having issues getting it to 120hz. When I set it the screen is blank. So I have to wait 20s for windows to set it back to 60hz. What do I need to do? I'm running the latest nvidia drivers on a GTX580 Lightning.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vandal4126;15201524*
> I just setup my 27inch 950 but I'm having issues getting it to 120hz. When I set it the screen is blank. So I have to wait 20s for windows to set it back to 60hz. What do I need to do? I'm running the latest nvidia drivers on a GTX580 Lightning.


Make sure your using Dual Link DVI-D and not HDMI.


----------



## Vandal4126

Yup, the 3rd one down in that pic. It's the one that came with the screen.


----------



## UNOE

you might have to do a driver sweep. But I didn't. I seen someone who had to. Make sure you install the monitor drivers from the disc.
http://www.overclock.net/monitors-displays/1117949-returned-benq-xl2410t-got-samsung-s27a950d.html#post14967496
This post also stated a restart had to be preformed.


----------



## Vandal4126

Ok, I did a driver sweep. I get display when it's @ 120hz but the text is all messed up. extremely blur. Barely legible. Works perfectly fine @ 60hz
The Screen tells me it's displaying @ 960x1080 @ 120hz


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Sounds like you are not using a dual link dvi cable or the cable is bad.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vandal4126;15202911*
> Ok, I did a driver sweep. I get display when it's @ 120hz but the text is all messed up. extremely blur. Barely legible. Works perfectly fine @ 60hz
> The Screen tells me it's displaying @ 960x1080 @ 120hz


You installed the monitor Driver right from the Disc ?

Try a custom Resolution look above at first post 'tips and tricks' number 3... make resolution with automatic timing.

And again make sure you installed the monitor driver. (not just GPU driver).


----------



## Fabse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


Please don't confuse people your wrong your source is not your monitor.

I stated in FAQ that it would work Displayport to DVI-D. This is DisplayPort as source from a GPU to DVI-D link on Monitor. GPU is a Source and Monitors never are a Source.
I will change the FAQ to be more understandable.


Yup, I see that you rewrote it so it's a lot easier to understand. Anyway, still waiting for my new GTX580 to arrive. Here's a shot of the screen.


----------



## Vandal4126

Yes I installed the DVI screen driver from the provided CD.
I have the latest nvidia drivers.

This is the cable I'm using









I'm currently trying another DVI cable that I have that looks the same as this one(DUAL LINK DVI) and its the same issue. The screen reports a resolution of 960x1080 120hz and windows says 1920x1080 @ 120hz


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fabse*


Yup, I see that you rewrote it so it's a lot easier to understand. Anyway, still waiting for my new GTX580 to arrive. Here's a shot of the screen.










Thanks. I been adding to this thread, note the tips and tricks section. I hope to sit down sometime this weekend and format the OP with a owners list and more organized sections like with color and italic text. To clean up and make it more presentable.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


Yes I installed the DVI screen driver from the provided CD.
I have the latest nvidia drivers.

This is the cable I'm using









I'm currently trying another DVI cable that I have that looks the same as this one(DUAL LINK DVI) and its the same issue. The screen reports a resolution of 960x1080 120hz and windows says 1920x1080 @ 120hz


thats is the wrong cable you need more pins the monitor came with the correct cord.


----------



## Vandal4126

That's the cable the monitor came with. Please pick the cable I need from here,
http://www.hdcabling.co.za/hdmi-dvi-...port-c-23.html
So that I can order it now.

Edit.
Is this the one? 
http://www.hdcabling.co.za/2-meter-m...vid-p-152.html


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


That's the cable the monitor came with. Please pick the cable I need from here,
http://www.hdcabling.co.za/hdmi-dvi-...port-c-23.html
So that I can order it now.

Edit.
Is this the one? 
http://www.hdcabling.co.za/2-meter-m...vid-p-152.html


sorry don't know if thats a good price R79.00 ? not sure what currancy it is you should be paying more than $10 US for a cable like that but yes it is the right cable anything that says Dual Link DVI-D. whoever put that other cable it your box must have done it at the store. That should not be the cable for that monitor

Zoom in this shot. http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...0LCD%20Monitor

Whoever sold it too you should send you a free cable.


----------



## Vandal4126

The strange thing is, my mate has the same screen as me and he checked his cable now and its the same as the one I posted in the pic. He get's 120hz 1920x1080 np. Could it be because he's running an ATi card and mines nvidia?

R79 is just below $10.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


The strange thing is, my mate has the same screen as me and he checked his cable now and its the same as the one I posted in the pic. He get's 120hz 1920x1080 np. Could it be because he's running an ATi card and mines nvidia?

R79 is just below $10.


You can't with the picture posted. No you should have him check is OSD and make sure he really is on 120hz or he doesn't realize he has more pins. and just assumes its the same. It should be a impossibility to do it without those extra pins so I would say your friend is wrong to say he has the cable pictured and have 120hz.


----------



## Vandal4126

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


You can't with the picture posted. No you should have him check is OSD and make sure he really is on 120hz or he doesn't realize he has more pins. and just assumes its the same. It should be a impossibility to do it without those extra pins so I would say your friend is wrong to say he has the cable pictured and have 120hz.


I asked him to check again and he insists it's exactly the same as mine. He's running 120hz 1920x1080. Oh well I guess I'll order that cable tomorrow. I doubt it's readily available at any retail PC store, first time I've seen a cable like that


----------



## UNOE

They should have it at any PC store.


----------



## OmegaRED.

Bought this monitor a few days ago but it had a dead pixel and bad backlighting, visible on the right side of the monitor. I took it back and got another which was tested and no dead pixels nor distracting backlighting.

Awesome monitor, I have tried a bit of 3D gaming but with an HD 6990 on the way that goes out the window anyway.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RED5;15211013*
> Bought this monitor a few days ago but it had a dead pixel and bad backlighting, visible on the right side of the monitor. I took it back and got another which was tested and no dead pixels nor distracting backlighting.
> 
> Awesome monitor, I have tried a bit of 3D gaming but with an HD 6990 on the way that goes out the window anyway.


Wow thats the first dead pixel I have heard of for this monitor. Glad you resolved it, enjoy !


----------



## mosi

The specs don't state it but maybe someone knows. Is the backlight of the SA950 a WLED or a RGBLED? I'm completely clueless what's common today...


----------



## UNOE

WLED ... this is funny I can't write this in all caps without writing other text. My orignal message was simply 'WLED' one word but every time I sent or saved it, it reverted to 'Wled'


----------



## nvous23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RED5;15211013*
> Awesome monitor, I have tried a bit of 3D gaming but with an HD 6990 on the way that goes out the window anyway.


I'm confused, are you saying you wont be able to run the monitor in 3D/120Hz once you get a 6990? http://goo.gl/o4W58


----------



## UNOE

He saying he can't try 3D till his 6990 arrives.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Anyone else have some clouding in the corners? It doesn't bother me that much but it is pretty noticeable on white.


----------



## dmxdex2020

What is the input lag like on these monitors?


----------



## dmxdex2020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RED5;15211013*
> Bought this monitor a few days ago but it had a dead pixel and bad backlighting, visible on the right side of the monitor. I took it back and got another which was tested and no dead pixels nor distracting backlighting.
> 
> Awesome monitor, I have tried a bit of 3D gaming but with an HD 6990 on the way that goes out the window anyway.


I though this monitor has built in 3D that you can use?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmxdex2020;15233070*
> What is the input lag like on these monitors?


Pretty much non-existant. It's been measured at less than a frame and anything 1 frame or less is not noticable.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmxdex2020;15233079*
> I though this monitor has built in 3D that you can use?


Well the sequential frame 3D only works with AMD GPU's that's why he said he is waiting for 6990. The built in 2D to 3D isn't the greatest but with my 570's I have been able to try sequential 3D with a '3D vision emulator' and it looks pretty good I have had some lock ups though using the emulator. Games with built in SBS 3D like Crysis 2 work well as well with Nvidia but if you want less hassle with 3D, then you might not want Nvidia. For me personally I used 3D a few times and played with the emulator for a few house and was happy and put away my glasses and I'm now back to 120hz gaming this is what I bought the monitor. I'll bring the glasses out when a friend comes over and is wanting to try 3D.


----------



## senna89

who had the possibility to view this samsung and the asus vg236he ?
Is the glare tecnology "_ultra clear panel_" on SA950D/750D better the "_Color Shine_" on Asus VG236HE ?

asus and samsung have same sensibility to reflections or samsung had less glares than asus ?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89;15235216*
> who had the possibility to view this samsung and the asus vg236he ?
> Is the glare tecnology "_ultra clear panel_" on SA950D/750D better the "_Color Shine_" on Asus VG236HE ?
> 
> asus and samsung have same sensibility to reflections or samsung had less glares than asus ?


Asus is matte. Samsung is Glossy.


----------



## BF3forever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;15236434*
> Asus is matte. Samsung is Glossy.


Thats incorrect, the asus is glossy


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BF3forever;15238415*
> Thats incorrect, the asus is glossy


Really ? hmmm I missed that. I seen reviews say it's matte. What source you looking at we are talking about the HN274H right ?

Edit: Just realized the orignal question was about the VG236HE - Thanks for the correction, by bad.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89;15235216*
> who had the possibility to view this samsung and the asus vg236he ?
> Is the glare tecnology "_ultra clear panel_" on SA950D/750D better the "_Color Shine_" on Asus VG236HE ?
> 
> asus and samsung have same sensibility to reflections or samsung had less glares than asus ?


up


----------



## Hydros

This is the greatest gamingmonitor out there.

It really is great!


----------



## Vandal4126

Got the Dual Link cable today. 120hz in COD4 is just :O. Have to say though 3D is so overrated. What's the best example of 3D to check out? I've tried 2D-3D conversion on quite a few things, I mean it's OK but nothing you go WOW to, also why does the screen go so dim when in 3D? Using that tri-def program I have to set my screen to side by side and my fps is like 40 in blackops and it really looks crap.


----------



## SeanPoe

I recommend trying portal and portal 2 first in 3d using Tridef before you judge it to harshly. The thing you have to remember is, these games were never made to be played in 3d, and even the modern ones aren't specifically made for 3d from the ground up. So, there's always going to be problems and visual anomalies.

The portal series in 3d is outstanding, for a couple of reasons. It's an older game/engine so you can easily maintain 100+fps even in 3d on a modern computer. The theme of the game tailors well to 3d gameplay. Going through portals in 3d is epic. So is picking up the cubes and other items, the visual is amazing.

Just be sure you setup the 3d settings properly in Tridef. The default profile's are almost always not optimally set. They don't account for resolution, viewer distance, monitor size, other monitor differences, amd/nvidia differences, etc. They're just some generalized profile that is 'decent' for most users.


----------



## dmxdex2020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75;15233601*
> Pretty much non-existant. It's been measured at less than a frame and anything 1 frame or less is not noticable.


What is the response times? Most gaming monitors report 2ms which is bull. I hear anything below 10ms is brilliant for a gaming monitor.

What do these do in real time?


----------



## mcg75

http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/gadgetry-electronics-discussion/8220-samsung-s27a950d-review.html

12ms although the review says when someone accurately tests it, it will be less.


----------



## dmxdex2020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75;15249287*
> http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/gadgetry-electronics-discussion/8220-samsung-s27a950d-review.html
> 
> 12ms although the review says when someone accurately tests it, it will be less.


Did i get my numbers right about 10ms?

12ms should be good?


----------



## BF3forever

Would be nice if we could have a "how to get best 3D" out of this monitor in first post.
Like settings, 3D vision emulator and such.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75;15249287*
> http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/gadgetry-electronics-discussion/8220-samsung-s27a950d-review.html
> 
> 12ms although the review says when someone accurately tests it, it will be less.


Thanks


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BF3forever;15250518*
> Would be nice if we could have a "how to get best 3D" out of this monitor in first post.
> Like settings, 3D vision emulator and such.


If you want to organize a section all add it.

Anyone that wants to contribute, let me know.

I can't say I played with 3D enough to make this section. I would also like to add some color settings to the first post.


----------



## SeanPoe

I've experimented quite a bit with the 3d. However, i have no idea what works best with Nvidia since i'm using an ATI GPU, so keep that in mind.

First of all, i will not be explaining the basics of 3D, however, i will provide links to various reputable sources and you can read what they have to say. (They know far more than i do on the subject







)

First you need to get acquainted with the basics. Read this article first. It will explain what convergence and separation are and their relationship with each other.

The next thing you should read is this thread on MTBS, it will go into a little more depth. The thread gets progressively more informative, so be sure you read everything. Keep in mind they're talking about NVidia-3D so the hot-keys they refer to may or may not be different depending on what software method you're using to implement the 3d.

The next thing you should read is this thread that's specifically talking about iZ3D but is applicable to all three 3d methods. You could probably skip this one, but it is very interesting and informative. It's up to you.

Generally, what you want to do is load the default profile for whichever game you're playing. That will usually fix any major issues with the game, but the default convergence and separation settings are commonly not optimized, so you will need to change these to suit your preferences. Just try not to make the settings so extreme that you feel discomfort in your eyes. Just keep what you read in those other threads in mind and you should be fine.

Another thing you need to be aware of is every game handle's 3d differently. Some games have mono(2d) shadows, the lightning effects can possibly have no depth, the camera constantly changes between different scenes breaking your convergence/separation settings, etc. You will most likely need to Google the game you're playing and try to find various fixes for the problems. Some of them are fixed by the 3d-profiles, others you need to fix yourself by editing game files. And others, you can't fix and just have to live with. For example, you can fix mono-shadows by disabling certain shadow effects in the graphic settings for the game OR you can edit the game files to turn off just the shadows that are causing problems (game specific obviously). Just remember, some games will be nearly perfect, others will require some effort on your part to fix.

Next, you need to be aware that UI-elements will not be in 3d and may interfere with your convergence/separation settings. If you set your convergence close to you with a pretty big separation, then the UI elements will cause you to go cross eyed. If you use a big separation and set your convergence further away, then your eyes will diverge. Both of these things are bad. This is especially true of the cross-hairs in many games. They will become inaccurate and they will force you to reduce your separation (limiting your 3d-depth) otherwise you will go cross-eyed looking at them. The easiest fix is to just edit the game files for any game with a cross-hair to turn them off and then use the 3d-software's cross-hair. All three of them have one. iZ3d probably has the best cross-hair because you can change it to anything you want (see this post if you're interested in using custom cross-hairs). You can change the visual for both Nvidia and TriDef but not to the same extent as you can with iZ3d. You can also use a handy tool called Auto-laser Cross-hair to toggle the 3d-crosshair off and on with the right-mouse button. You will need to rebind the hotkey for the crosshair in iZ3d and TriDef to the period key (".") for this to work with those. You can also completely disable the GUI, though this is usually not necessary with most games, especially with TriDef because it can auto-detect the GUI and attempt to compensate for it (the other two software methods can't do this).

Another thing that can throw your 3d-settings off is the gun in FPS games or the body of the character in third-person games. The good news is, compensating for the gun is extremely easy with TriDef because it has an gun-auto-detection that will allow you to change the gun 3d-settings independently (so it won't change the scene 3d-settings). The other two 3d-implementations don't have this so you will be forced to set the gun as your convergence point, losing the pop-out effects but you will retain depth. In third-person games you will need to set your convergence somewhere near the character on the screen so that anything behind the character will pop-out and anything in front of the character will have depth. The problem with this method is things will make you go cross-eyed if they're to close to the screen. This should never happen though in normal game-play. If it does bother you though, then you will be forced to reduce separation to compensate but your convergence must remain near the character so you will lose depth.

Another problem you will encounter with many games is with the camera changing. For example, the perfect settings in a third-person game (when in third-person) will usually break in cut-scenes. There's a few ways to deal with this. The best method is to use TriDef and utilize the auto-convergence feature. It will drastically change your convergence and separation to suit the current scene, keeping things in focus and at the correct depth. Nvidia-3D and iZ3d have a feature similar to this too (called by a different name), but they're not nearly as good. iZ3d's auto-convergence feature is down-right horrible and should probably never be used. One note though to keep in mind, you will have some _slight_ eye discomfort from the auto-convergence feature depending on how extreme the changes it makes are from scene to scene. So a general rule is to not use auto-convergence unless you have to to fix cut-scenes and other uncontrollable camera shifts. So for example, in an FPS game with a fixed camera, you would want to turn this off typically.

That covers the basics of 3d-implementation. The info here is not specific to any monitor or game, so it's applicable to any 3d-scenario. I'll write another post in a bit that goes into more depth on how to setup the A950 for optimal 3d.

_
(Sorry for the grammatical errors and typos, overclock.net had an error right as i submitted my post so i lost all my editing







_)


----------



## UNOE

amazing work. Added to Tips and tricks....


----------



## SeanPoe

*-->1)*
First things first, you need to install the Driver for the monitor. The newest version can be found here on the Samsung site. As of the time of this post it's the same version as the one on the install disc, so you can install it off the disc. You can install the Samsung TriDef software now too. Make sure you install the version on the disc FIRST, then download and run this update.
Once that's done, you need to download and install the update for TriDef Ignition. The first update only updates the syncmaster launcher.

*-->2)*
Once you have the monitor driver installed:

right-click the desktop,
go to screen resolution,
advanced settings,
monitor tab,
make sure the monitor's refresh rate is set at 120hz, if not change it.
*-->3)*
*If you're using an NVidia GPU you can skip the following step, all ATI users will need to follow this step.*


Spoiler: Click here for the AMD-coolkids-clubhouse. NO YOU CAN'T JOIN NVIDIA! GAWD



Uninstall your ATI display Driver and install 11.5b hotfix and newest ATI driver:

Download and install driver sweeper
Download Catalyst 11.5b hotfix
Download the newest Catalyst display driver for your operating system, for windows 7-64bit it's found here.
Uninstall your current display driver. Type Add or Remove Program in the windows 7 search box and hit enter, find "AMD install manager" in the list and then uninstall it.
Boot into safe mode (restart your computer and hit f8 key after post, then select safe mode. If your mobo brings up the drive selection menu, select your boot drive, and then right after that begins to load start hitting f8 again to bring up the windows option menu)
Run driversweeper. Check the selection boxes for the removal of all nvidia vga drivers and ati drivers. Be sure you run this twice, it sometimes has issues on the first run and won't remove everything.
Install the 11.5b hotfix driver.
install the current AMD driver over that without uninstalling it first.
You will now no longer have issues with frame sequential mode and 3d-detection errors.


*-->4)*
Now you will want to setup your color settings:
These are the settings i use:


Spoiler: old color settings




Set the monitor to the Samsung Magic Bright: Standard preset (this will change to custom once you make changes, but it's a good starting point)
The other two Samsung Magic settings set to off
Brightness 18
Contrast 79
Sharpness 60
Response Time: Fastest
HMDI black level: Normal
Red 37 (set this to 35 if you like cooler temp colors)
Green 42
Blue 42
Gamma Mode 3
All Eco settings Off
You may need to reduce/increase brightness depending on your ambient lighting. 18 seems perfect for a moderately-lit room. You might need to also reduce red to 33-36 depending on your viewing angle (the pink tint is only visible at Red 37 if you're looking at the monitor at an angle). If you see a slight pink tone to some whites then reduce the red until it's gone.


Check out this post for, most likely, more accurate color settings.

*-->5)*
Next you need to setup the monitor for 3D. To do this first switch the monitor to any 3d mode, this switches the profile to the 3d profile. I use the same settings as above except i have brightness and contrast both set at 100. This helps with the brightness reduction you get in 3d-modes. If you're seeing a lot of noticeable cross-talk in 3d mode or you're seeing a band/break running along the top of the screen about an inch down, then you will need to switch the Response Time to Normal before switching the monitor into 3d. Just be sure you remember to switch it back to fastest when you're done with that 3d-game/media. This is most likely an intended feature since the response time setting becomes inactive in 3d modes. You can read more about it in my other thread.

*-->6)*
Now that everything monitor related is setup now i'll talk about the different 3d-software. First, i recommend using TriDef over iZ3D for AMD users. TriDef is better at the present and it's free for this monitor. Secondly , if you're using Nvidia GPU, you have the option of using the Nvidia-3D emulator found in the original post of this thread. Nvidia-3D is slightly better in some games, and worse in others. Personally, i think TriDef is better than Nvidia-3d is in most games just because it has better auto-focus (auto-convergence), it allows you to setup your convergence and separation separately for the scene, the gun, and the sky. It also has GUI-auto-detection and auto-gun-detection which Nvidia doesn't. In games that these features don't have a large impact in, Nvidia-3d may be slightly better, this is completely game specific though, and TriDef may very well be better in these games too.

Since i prefer TriDef and that's what i recommend, i'm only going to be talking about that in this post. Someone else can talk about the others if they prefer those. As you remember, you installed two different TriDef-related software earlier. The first one is the "Syncmaster 3d mode game display settings" and it allows you to switch between frame sequential 3d and side-by-side 3d:

So if you wanted to play with frame sequential you would launch this first and then set it to frame sequential mode. Then you would open the TriDef game Launcher and launch your game. The monitor should auto-detect this and switch to 3d mode.
If you want to use Side-by-Side mode, then you need to set the syncmaster 3d display setting to SBS-3D and then launch your game. Now, when you do this you're going to get a split screen with two nearly-identical images. What you need to do next is set your monitor to its own SBS-3D mode with the 3d button. Now you should see one stereo image.
Both have their advantages and disadvantages. SBS-3D will reduce the horizontal resolution in half making the image significantly less sharp. So at 1920x1080 it would look as if you were playing at 960x1080 (but without stretching). The advantage here is it uses significantly less GPU power compared to sequential, so you would get better FPS. Frame sequential is the complete opposite, it's at full resolution but it's more taxing to run so you'll get less FPS. What I've doing is, i start out in frame sequential mode and attempt to run the game, if my FPS is too low to comfortably play the game then i switch to SBS-3D. You could also play with frame sequential mode and just reduce the game's resolution to increase performance but this will also impact the UI-size and field of vision.

The next step is setting up individual game profiles in TriDef to maximize the 3d effect and minimize eye-strain. See my earlier post that covers the basics to get an idea on how to do this. I will be making a more in-depth post later on how to set-up TriDef.


----------



## ablearcher

Spoiler: stuff



spoiled





PHP:


[SPOILER=stuff]spoiled[/SPOILER]

it's not PHP code, just normal BB code. However, the normal CODE tags fail, for some reason...


----------



## BF3forever

Ive tryed 3D in Crysis 2, Left for Dead 2 and BFBC2.
I was not impressed with any of those, but Crysis 2 defently worked best. It has as mentioned a option in-game to choose Side-by-side 3D.

I dont get that 3D feel like you get in a Cinema where it feels like your in the game








Idk, how the PC monitors got this far yet? or is it just sluggish 3D on this monitor?

Oh and yes, I dident buy this monitor for 3d for those who wondered








I just like to try it out when I have the oppertunity, and for the kids.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BF3forever;15253884*
> Ive tryed 3D in Crysis 2, Left for Dead 2 and BFBC2.
> I was not impressed with any of those, but Crysis 2 defently worked best. It has as mentioned a option in-game to choose Side-by-side 3D.
> 
> I dont get that 3D feel like you get in a Cinema where it feels like your in the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk, how the PC monitors got this far yet? or is it just sluggish 3D on this monitor?
> 
> Oh and yes, I dident buy this monitor for 3d for those who wondered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like to try it out when I have the oppertunity, and for the kids.


Yeah I said this earlier in the thread that SBS 3D in Crysis 2 worked well. But the 3D Vision Emulator looked even better in many games but had more issues with games not responding. But yes, 3D is fun for awhile but 120hz desktop and gaming is awesome. Something I noticed is when installing software I can now actually see the names of the files flashing by in a way that I could never have seen before I notice the each names flashing by with greater clarity, even scrolling down a web page you can make out words as they are scrolling down or see less stutter.


----------



## crazymilk

Got my 750 today...

****, totally blown away with it. I was expecting a drop in quality from my Dell 2407 which has a decent WPA panel I think.

But this thing is amazing. I bought it for the 120hz 2d and it has blown my mind how smooth the game play is.

I had a quick go with 3d on Battlefield using the Tridef software as per the manual and it looked really good.

However I am a bit confused with 3D for movies. I have tried running the 3D setting on the monitor and then playing Avitar 1080P but the 3D effect is pretty non existent. Am I doing something wrong there??#

Very little backlight bleed also.
Also if anyone has some guidance on setting for the 750 I would be grateful

Other than that it is awesome.

Its a bit glary and with blacks its like a mirror but I think I can learn to live with that


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymilk;15258197*
> Got my 750 today...
> 
> ****, totally blown away with it. I was expecting a drop in quality from my Dell 2407 which has a decent WPA panel I think.
> 
> But this thing is amazing. I bought it for the 120hz 2d and it has blown my mind how smooth the game play is.
> 
> I had a quick go with 3d on Battlefield using the Tridef software as per the manual and it looked really good.
> 
> However I am a bit confused with 3D for movies. I have tried running the 3D setting on the monitor and then playing Avitar 1080P but the 3D effect is pretty non existent. Am I doing something wrong there??#
> 
> Very little backlight bleed also.
> Also if anyone has some guidance on setting for the 750 I would be grateful
> 
> Other than that it is awesome.
> 
> Its a bit glary and with blacks its like a mirror but I think I can learn to live with that


The settings should be very similar to what has been post within the last few post by SeanPoe. It should only very slightly on SA750.


----------



## Hydros

Any pics anyone? This monitor is really sexy!


----------



## kae0r

I have a question.

I'm thinking about purchasing the Samsung S23A750D.

I have a 8800GTX - Dual DVI.

I want to run a dual monitor display. How will i be able to do this if the Sammy is using both DVI sockets on my gfx card.

Is there some sort of splitter... and if i use it will i still have 120hz?

Cheers


----------



## SeanPoe

Dual-DVI-D doesn't use two DVI sockets, it uses just one. It has twice as many pins in the connector as a single-link-DVI, hence its name. So you could connect two monitors without a switch.


----------



## OmegaRED.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;15216615*
> He saying he can't try 3D till his 6990 arrives.


AMD's 6990 does not support their HD3D mode, it's one of the few cards that doesn't work. I suppose SBS will work though but it was full resolution 3D I was looking to try.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RED5;15279939*
> AMD's 6990 does not support their HD3D mode, it's one of the few cards that doesn't work. I suppose SBS will work though but it was full resolution 3D I was looking to try.


Sad Story


----------



## Chris13002

I started this post, but think this would be a good place to start with my issues...
I have the s23a950d with two gtx 580's and cannot get any crysis (1, 2, and Warhead) as they all seem to start with a black screen... Seems to be Sync issues since I hear the sound and everything, then when I do a CTRL+ENTER it works only in Windowed mode.
Anyone else with similar setups experience this? I tried forcing v-sync off in NCP-globally, custom resolutions with timings set to auto (1920x1079), having just ONE monitor(this) plugged in... and none seem to work, as they all have this same issue. Works fine on my LCD at 60hz... Every other game works flawless... 285.38 drivers.
However, I am able to get Crysis 2 in full screen using SBS (Side by Side)...

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1138935-crysis-games-issue-120hz-monitor.html#post15289733

Overall, LOVING the monitor... Best color reproduction (without adjustments), no noticable input lag, and first 120hz so I am getting an amazing experience. Will have to upgrade to the 27"...


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002;15289769*
> I started this post, but think this would be a good place to start with my issues...
> I have the s23a950d with two gtx 580's and cannot get any crysis (1, 2, and Warhead) as they all seem to start with a black screen... Seems to be Sync issues since I hear the sound and everything, then when I do a CTRL+ENTER it works only in Windowed mode.
> Anyone else with similar setups experience this? I tried forcing v-sync off in NCP-globally, custom resolutions with timings set to auto (1920x1079), having just ONE monitor(this) plugged in... and none seem to work, as they all have this same issue. Works fine on my LCD at 60hz... Every other game works flawless... 285.38 drivers.
> However, I am able to get Crysis 2 in full screen using SBS (Side by Side)...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1138935-crysis-games-issue-120hz-monitor.html#post15289733
> 
> Overall, LOVING the monitor... Best color reproduction (without adjustments), no noticable input lag, and first 120hz so I am getting an amazing experience. Will have to upgrade to the 27"...


You didn't state if you can't get Crysis 1,2, warhead working with 2D 120hz or 3D. Not sure if you are starting the monitor in 3D with tri-def ? Or just trying to get it running 120hz. As I remember for myself I had a hard time with Crysis one and battlefield 2 after I changed my monitor. I had to reset the game config files manually. This also happen on Metro 2033. In my case I believe it happen because I tried 3D on these games and then exited the next time I started it would always go to a black screen. I would start with a fresh config files the file that stores the FPS, FOV, Res, and Hz settings. For any game that gives you a black screen.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;15292881*
> You didn't state if you can't get Crysis 1,2, warhead working with 2D 120hz or 3D. Not sure if you are starting the monitor in 3D with tri-def ? Or just trying to get it running 120hz. As I remember for myself I had a hard time with Crysis one and battlefield 2 after I changed my monitor. I had to reset the game config files manually. This also happen on Metro 2033. In my case I believe it happen because I tried 3D on these games and then exited the next time I started it would always go to a black screen. I would start with a fresh config files the file that stores the FPS, FOV, Res, and Hz settings. For any game that gives you a black screen.


Simply tried in 120hz 2d...
Crysis 2 I can get to work in fullscreen in 3d SBS, but nothing at 120hz... with these three games...


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002;15295096*
> Simply tried in 120hz 2d...
> Crysis 2 I can get to work in fullscreen in 3d SBS, but nothing at 120hz... with these three games...


Well I don't know how to help other than what I already said above maybe someone else will chime in. Since I haven't had a problem I don't know what the solution might be. When you created the custom resolution profile you tested it in desktop mode first ? Then you manually select that resolution in the game. You might even try to manual add the "1920x1079" resolution to the "config file". Before you start the game. If that don't work Then next recommendations would be delete the config files or copy them to a backup folder and restart the game and let it create new config files or lastly reinstall the game. Also try without any overclocking applied.


----------



## trippinonprozac

I recieved my S27A750 yesterday and I am absolutely gobsmacked with the IQ and 120hz for gaming! Running tri-fire means locked 120fps with vsync on in all games and let me tell you, its a wonderful thing!


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone have the S23A750D?

Connected through display-port, my S23A750D completely turns off by itself exactly every 9 minutes and 57 seconds like clockwork. I don't think its a Displayport issue. Some issue with the electronics or firmware I think.

I've turned off all power save features. I've reset to factory default. Many different combinations yet it always turns off after that amount of time has passed.

When the screen is on, all of the back-lit touch sensitive controls stay lit and the center power button/light alternates steady on and blinking 3 times in a continuous loop.

I don't know how I always end up with defective monitors...


----------



## CallsignVega

I found what the problem was. There is a tiny little fan in the back of the stand/base module that was not spinning. I gave it a small nudge with a screwdriver and it started to spin. The power light stopped blinking and the screen doesn't turn off anymore. It's funny they must have programmed a over-heat safety feature that reads the RPM of the fan (it has a third wire).

Although, not sure if there is enough heat generated to warrant a fan. The bad thing though is if that little fan quits down the road the monitor will stop working. If it is out of warranty you would have to take the base apart and wire in a new fan.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15299660*
> I found what the problem was. There is a tiny little fan in the back of the stand/base module that was not spinning. I gave it a small nudge with a screwdriver and it started to spin. The power light stopped blinking and the screen doesn't turn off anymore. It's funny they must have programmed a over-heat safety feature that reads the RPM of the fan (it has a third wire).
> 
> Although, not sure if there is enough heat generated to warrant a fan. The bad thing though is if that little fan quits down the road the monitor will stop working. If it is out of warranty you would have to take the base apart and wire in a new fan.


I have one and havent experienced the issue. I hope the fans arent duds in them!


----------



## UNOE

Good find. I like how you timed it to the second as well.


----------



## andom

Do I need the Nvidia 3D vision kit in order to do 3D on this monitor?


----------



## critical46

Add me to the club. This (S27A950D) monitor is huge, not to mention gorgeous. It's a little glossy but I'll just have to see how that plays out in games. Now it's time to upgrade my GPU.


----------



## CallsignVega

I just swapped out a GTX 580 for an AMD 6990 and now I can see the BIOS/POST using the S23A750D. So it is a Nvidia Displayport issue and not the monitor.


----------



## tian105

Hey guys i have a question.
i switched from a Dell U2711 to the S27A950D.
now my BF2 will close itself after loading completed. I only tried this in 1080p 120hz mode. has anyone come across similar problems? My graphics card is a gtx 580.

Thanks!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46;15310494*
> Add me to the club. This (S27A950D) monitor is huge, not to mention gorgeous. It's a little glossy but I'll just have to see how that plays out in games. Now it's time to upgrade my GPU.


You request to be added is noted and will be added to OP at some point enjoy and btw good choice upgrading your monitor to 120hz before the GPU is wise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andom;15309014*
> Do I need the Nvidia 3D vision kit in order to do 3D on this monitor?


This monitor doesn't do Nvidia 3D vision with out emulators. But out of the box you will have 2d to 3d conversion and with nvidia 3d vision emulator you will have some 3D support. But to take advantage of this fully you would want to have a Radeon Card rather than Nvidia. I personally own nvidia and bought the monitor for 120hz and have little issues with 3D even though it is not officially supported.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15311376*
> I just swapped out a GTX 580 for an AMD 6990 and now I can see the BIOS/POST using the S23A750D. So it is a Nvidia Displayport issue and not the monitor.


Yes same thing here with displayport I have no Bios viewing this may even be varies from motherboard to motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105;15313012*
> Hey guys i have a question.
> i switched from a Dell U2711 to the S27A950D.
> now my BF2 will close itself after loading completed. I only tried this in 1080p 120hz mode. has anyone come across similar problems? My graphics card is a gtx 580.
> 
> Thanks!


This actually happen to me before the monitor. I had to start a new game and reload a older mission after that it worked again it was not the monitor it, but it was a corrupt saved game file.


----------



## Ongster1179

Hey bros!

I just bought the SyncMaster SA950. Its glorious in more ways than one. However, strangely, when I load up Crysis 2 the frame rate is much worse than when I was running it on my old 24 inch 5 ms Samsung Monitor. FPS drops from 50 (from my old monitor) to 24 on the SA950. Why is that? The game video settings are the same. I think its something to do with the SA950 settings?

Also, can anyone opine on how to optimise the SA950 settings for games? I just set it up out of the box and would like to tweak the settings for more sweetness.


----------



## OmegaRED.

Crisis warhead and crysis 2 have issues with vsync being locked at 24, 50, and 60 fps. Turn on vsync or use a Custom resolution 1 pixel smaller than your screen to fool it.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89;15235216*
> who had the possibility to view this samsung and the asus vg236he ?
> Is the glare tecnology "_ultra clear panel_" on SA950D/750D better the "_Color Shine_" on Asus VG236HE ?
> 
> asus and samsung have same sensibility to reflections or samsung had less glares than asus ?


some user can answer me ?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89;15319250*
> some user can answer me ?


I think some people haven't owned or used both to get this answer you may ask the guy at the '3D vision blog' the owner of that site has reviewed a large amount of 3D monitors. I think most people in this thread have had experience with one, two, or three 3D monitors at the most.


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;15213796*
> WLED ... this is funny I can't write this in all caps without writing other text. My orignal message was simply 'WLED' one word but every time I sent or saved it, it reverted to 'Wled'


Ah great, thanks! So the setting in the profiling software was right after all.

Does anyone know of some free profiling software? I've bought an i1Display pro a short while ago and would try to create an .icc profile for us. The recommended settings in this thread are really good but with some profiling going on things look even better.
Its a little sad that X-Rite seems to disallow the sharing of created .icc profiles unless you actually go out on-site and do some profiling there.


----------



## koontyu

Hi all

Just bought my sa950.
i have sli gtx 580 and now i cant get picture with display port or hdmi









dvi works fine, can you help me?


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koontyu;15339474*
> Hi all
> 
> Just bought my sa950.
> i have sli gtx 580 and now i cant get picture with display port or hdmi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dvi works fine, can you help me?


Stick with DVI as that's what it was meant for. Specifically the dual link DVI








Thats what'll get you 120hz at 1080p... as HDMI will not...

I am not sure about display port either...


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koontyu;15339474*
> Hi all
> 
> Just bought my sa950.
> i have sli gtx 580 and now i cant get picture with display port or hdmi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dvi works fine, can you help me?


Stick with the dual link DVI. HDMI will not get you 120Hz on 1080p.

You can switch inputs if you press the enter button when you're not in any menu, then it cycles the inputs.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi;15340606*
> Stick with the dual link DVI. HDMI will not get you 120Hz on 1080p.
> 
> You can switch inputs if you press the enter button when you're not in any menu, then it cycles the inputs.


Look in first post about setup install the monitor driver


----------



## koontyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;15341046*
> Look in first post about setup install the monitor driver


Thank you









It was driver, now works fine with display port. (1920 1080)


----------



## Greenja

Hey guys, i posted this in another forum but you guys seem really knowledgeable here about this monitor so im going to copy it and hope somebody can help me!

Ok so i've been playing around with the 3D on the 950D using the bundled TriDef Syncmaster 3D Game Launcher. I've got a really annoying problem that i was hoping somebody could help me out with.

When i run my games in 3D with vsync turned off i get nice high frame rates (in some anyway!) but as soon as i turn on vsync its capping it at 30fps! For example in TF2, i get 120+ fps without vsync. As soon as i turn on vsync i get 30fps.

I guess this wouldn't be much of a problem, just leave vsync off right? Thing is a few games when launched with the Tridef 3D driver are being capped at 30fps even when i have vsync disabled! Dirt3 is one thats doing it, without 3D mode i'm getting 80+fps, soon as i load with 3D i cant get it to go past 30fps even with resolution turned way down and settings on lowest (to make sure its not going above just cause my hardware cant handle it). I mean vsync isn't even enabled yet it sits at constant 30fps.

Its driving me crazy! Surely with a 120hz monitor in 3D vsync should cap it at 60fps?

Anyone come across this problem or have any ideas?

Edit: A little info about my hardware, monitor is Samsung S27A950D, i'm using the bundled Tridef Syncmaster 3D Game Launcher. I have the monitor connected to my pc via dual link DVI-D cable. Using an Ati HD5770. Running at 1920 x 1080.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenja;15342660*
> Hey guys, i posted this in another forum but you guys seem really knowledgeable here about this monitor so im going to copy it and hope somebody can help me!
> 
> Ok so i've been playing around with the 3D on the 950D using the bundled TriDef Syncmaster 3D Game Launcher. I've got a really annoying problem that i was hoping somebody could help me out with.
> 
> When i run my games in 3D with vsync turned off i get nice high frame rates (in some anyway!) but as soon as i turn on vsync its capping it at 30fps! For example in TF2, i get 120+ fps without vsync. As soon as i turn on vsync i get 30fps.
> 
> I guess this wouldn't be much of a problem, just leave vsync off right? Thing is a few games when launched with the Tridef 3D driver are being capped at 30fps even when i have vsync disabled! Dirt3 is one thats doing it, without 3D mode i'm getting 80+fps, soon as i load with 3D i cant get it to go past 30fps even with resolution turned way down and settings on lowest (to make sure its not going above just cause my hardware cant handle it). I mean vsync isn't even enabled yet it sits at constant 30fps.
> 
> Its driving me crazy! Surely with a 120hz monitor in 3D vsync should cap it at 60fps?
> 
> Anyone come across this problem or have any ideas?


In dirt 3 I had to create a custom resolution to get to 120hz. Dirt 3 maybe capped at 60hz and is displaying two images at 30fps for a total of 60fps and 60hz. Vsync comes on in some games during 3D no matter what you do. Try the custom resolution trick make sure you can get the game at 120hz, you check this by looking at the information on the monitor display menu, so with the actually monitor menu check that it is indeed running at 120hz in 2D mode (most likely you will have to have custom resolution for this) then after you can see it is indeed working with 120hz the enable 3D again and your frame rate should be 60fps for dirt 3. PS. Don't trust what the game says if the game says its at 120hz I'm really might not be you will only know what the Hz actually is by looking at the monitor menu and and looking what amount of Hz it is receiving. I would say half my games say. 120hz and really don't display 120hz to the screen without the custom resolution tweak. The game lies too you.


----------



## Greenja

This is happening for every game i start with Tridef now, instantly caps at 30fps no matter what my vsync settings are.

I always check the information menu on the monitor and it does indeed say 1920 x 1080, 120hz. Its never said anything other than that yet my games wont go above 30fps now in 3D mode... so like you say to check in 2D mode and if it says 120hz it should work, it does indeed say 120hz when in 2D mode and 120hz when in 3D mode. But its not working









How do i set a custom resolution?


----------



## UNOE

First post - Tips & Tricks #5


----------



## Greenja

Yeah i looked at that, thats only for Nvidia. I couldn't find the same thing in the Ati CCC. Looking for an Ati Resolution Tool now.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenja;15343910*
> Yeah i looked at that, thats only for Nvidia. I couldn't find the same thing in the Ati CCC. Looking for an Ati Resolution Tool now.


It should be able to do it with Ati software included in the driver (CCC). I been meaning to do this for ATI and add it to the first post if you want to right out a ATI version of how to do this for me i'll add it to first post and give you credit.


----------



## Greenja

I've looked all through the CCC software and can not find anywhere to do it. Google search came up with people using a program named Ati Customer Resolution Tool. I've just downloaded it and i'm about to give it a go now.

Will get back to you


----------



## Greenja

Ok so i used that program and followed the instructions, the program claims to have added the resolution correctly but my new resolution does not appear in the Ati CCC list of resolutions or in the Dirt3 game.

Gonna keep looking for a solution.

And you were right btw, in 2D mode Dirt3 is indeed running my monitor in 60hz mode, dont know how i missed that as i check that menu alot!
It makes sense that it would give me 30fps in 3D, but i still don't understand why its doing that in games where i do indeed get 120hz mode in 2D and 120fps when Vsync is on (just check WoW, Portal, TF2, all say 120hz in the monitor in 2D yet give me 30fps in 3D).

Edit: Ok so the problem with the resolution tool is that it requires a line for each resolution yet the space per line is only enough for double digit refresh rate.

For example, 1920x1080x60 is the format it uses and it fits fine. When you try 1920x1079x120 for instance the 0 on the end goes onto a new line...


----------



## Greenja

I can't find a solution to this anywhere =/


----------



## Greenja

Just tested Dragon Age 2 and WoW again just to make.

In 2D Mode both games set the monitor to 120hz and framerate is capped at 120fps with Vsync enabled.

In 3D mode both games will not go above 30fps with Vysnc enabled, Dragon Age 2 won't go above 30fps without Vsync enabled.
Monitor still says 120hz in the monitors information menu.

This is so frustrating.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenja;15344119*
> Ok so i used that program and followed the instructions, the program claims to have added the resolution correctly but my new resolution does not appear in the Ati CCC list of resolutions or in the Dirt3 game.
> 
> Gonna keep looking for a solution.
> 
> And you were right btw, in 2D mode Dirt3 is indeed running my monitor in 60hz mode, dont know how i missed that as i check that menu alot!
> It makes sense that it would give me 30fps in 3D, but i still don't understand why its doing that in games where i do indeed get 120hz mode in 2D and 120fps when Vsync is on (just check WoW, Portal, TF2, all say 120hz in the monitor in 2D yet give me 30fps in 3D).
> 
> Edit: Ok so the problem with the resolution tool is that it requires a line for each resolution yet the space per line is only enough for double digit refresh rate.
> 
> For example, 1920x1080x60 is the format it uses and it fits fine. When you try 1920x1079x120 for instance the 0 on the end goes onto a new line...


Maybe PM SeanPoe he has ATI and been working with 3D a lot. That tool with a lack of triple digit is sad. I know people have done it in CCC I've seen it before but might have been older version of CCC. I think SeanPoe would be the most help to you. I believe in one of the post on 3D he said feel free to PM him


----------



## Fabse

I don't have any problem going to 120 fps in DiRT3, only, I can't start it in 3d, because the TriD software just says: "This game does not use Direct3d 9, 10 or 11, so it might not be blablabla...". Then when it starts up, it's just in 2d. And it does the exact same thing with all my other steam games. -.-'


----------



## l4d2guy

Hello guys. This is my first post however im far from new to the forums.
I am very interested in purchasing this monitor for gaming ONLY. My laptop does not have dvi or display port but it does however have hdmi. So my question is if i were to buy a hdmi to display port cable would i be able to receive the 120hz? hdmi would be in my pc and the display port in the monitor.

Thanks Omar


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l4d2guy;15356475*
> Hello guys. This is my first post however im far from new to the forums.
> I am very interested in purchasing this monitor for gaming ONLY. My laptop does not have dvi or display port but it does however have hdmi. So my question is if i were to buy a hdmi to display port cable would i be able to receive the 120hz? hdmi would be in my pc and the display port in the monitor.
> 
> Thanks Omar


Nope, you wouldn't get 120hz at 1920x1080.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe;15356561*
> Nope, you wouldn't get 120hz at 1920x1080.


I was under the impression that 120hz was to be supported using HDMI 1.4 (found on these newer Samsung 3D monitors). I spoke with a member of NVIDIA technical support and this was what was related back to me.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenja;15342660*
> When i run my games in 3D with vsync turned off i get nice high frame rates (in some anyway!) but as soon as i turn on vsync its capping it at 30fps! For example in TF2, i get 120+ fps without vsync. As soon as i turn on vsync i get 30fps.


This is going to sound ******ed, but have you tried restarting your computer since installing TriDef? I had a similar issue with Portal, my fps was capped at 30fps even though i had vsync off. After restarting the problem was gone. If that doesn't work for you I'll do a little more research and try to figure something out.


----------



## Greenja

Hey SeanPoe, thanks for posting. Yeah i have restarted multiple times during all this as i have uninstalled tridef, installed iZ3D (no 30fps cap using iZ3D, but its just a trial, works fine though) and restarted each time when doing so.

Also, following the guides in this thread regarding installing Ati drivers i restarted multiple times as i uninstalled my drivers, booted into safe mode, used driver sweeper, then installed Ati drivers 11.5 hotfix followed by the latest Ati drivers over the top.

Still capped at 30fps whenever i enable Vsync. In WoW i can disable Vsync and get a solid 80fps in 3D, soon as i enable Vsync it drops to 30. Monitor shows 120hz in the onscreen menu. Similar thing with TF2 etc.

The main problem is with games where even with Vsync disabled, Tridef is forcing this capped fps for some reason. Dirt3, Dragon Age 2, etc are capped at 30fps even with Vsync disabled.

Like i mentioned earlier in this post, with iZ3D no such problem, Dragon Age 2 runs at 70fps+ in 3D with iZ3D. But its only a trial and i have full version of Tridef as it comes with the monitor as im sure you know









Any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX;15356731*
> I was under the impression that 120hz was to be supported using HDMI 1.4 (found on these newer Samsung 3D monitors). I spoke with a member of NVIDIA technical support and this was what was related back to me.


You were misinformed then. The HDMI 1.4 chips used today can do [email protected] in *16*bit color. They can do [email protected] in 32bit color. They can do 1080*i*@120hz in 32bit color. They _can't_ do [email protected] in *32*bit color. This isn't a limitation of the technology though, it's that no consumer products have HDMI 1.4a chips in them that support the maximum bandwidth. They all support the minimum required bandwidth to be labeled as "1.4a compatible". Here's a quote directly from the HDMI site:
Quote:


> *Are manufacturers required to implement all of the new HDMI 1.4 features?*
> 
> No. HDMI technology is designed to enable a wide variety of manufacturers in different markets to implement the feature sets that work best for their customers.
> 
> *How will I know which HDMI 1.4 features are implemented in a device?*
> 
> Shop for the specific features that interest you, rather than shopping for an HDMI version number and assuming that a certain feature is supported. Since many of the capabilities detailed in the HDMI 1.4 specification are optional implementations, it's the responsibility of the manufacturer to tell you what features are supported in any given device.


As you can see, the manufactures can choose which optional elements to include and none of the chips currently in any consumer product supports the maximum bandwidth of the new 1.4 spec. All of the chips used today max out at around 220mhz and you need 297mhz for [email protected]

Right now, the only requirement for HDMI 1.4 is support for the frame packing 3D format at either 720p50 and 1080p24 or 720p60 and 1080p24, side-by-side horizontal at either 1080i50 or 1080i60, and top-and-bottom at either 720p50 and 1080p24 or 720p60 and 1080p24. You can find the other mandatory requirements to be labeled as "HDMI 1.4" on the HDMI site in a PDF download. I tried to find it again so i could link it but ended up not being able to find it.

TL: DR version: HDMI 1.4a theoretically can support [email protected] in 32bit color but all of the current chips in use today *CAN NOT* support this and they are not required to support this in order to be labeled as HDMI 1.4a. If anyone tells you otherwise, they're wrong.


----------



## NitrousX

Ah okay, makes sense. Guess I am better off with the 950 then. Thanks!


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenja;15357178*
> Hey SeanPoe, thanks for posting. Yeah i have restarted multiple times during all this as i have uninstalled tridef, installed iZ3D (no 30fps cap using iZ3D, but its just a trial, works fine though) and restarted each time when doing so...


Can you list all of the games you're having this problem in?

Out of the few games you did list, i only have WoW available to me to test, and it worked fine for me. And by fine i mean i'm getting 140+ fps in 3d-mode. However, i did notice some interesting things:

In Frame Sequential mode, if i turn vsync on in-game my fps caps to 30fps, triple-buffering has no effect on this cap like it should.
In Frame Sequential mode, if i use rivatuner to force vsync on my fps still caps at 30fps.
If i turn-off 3d mode while in-game via the TriDef Hotkey, with sync on in-game or forced on with rivatuner, my fps caps at 30fps.
If i switch to Side-by-Side mode in the samsung launcher and then turn vsync on in-game my fps caps at 120fps.
If i switch to Side-by-Side mode in the samsung launcher and then force vsync on with rivatuner my fps still caps at 120fps.
If i change the monitor's refresh rate to 60hz in windows, set the game's refresh rate to 60hz, launch the game in frame sequential 3d, and then turn vsync on in-game, my fps STILL caps at 30fps.
Another interesting thing is all of the games you listed (WoW, Fable 3 specifically) seem to have dozens of people having problems with their fps being capped at 30 in 2d-mode with vsync turned off.

So as a temporary fix, until someone can find a fix for this, you can just set the 3d-mode to SBS-3D for the games you have problems with.


----------



## Greenja

That is the exact problem i am talking about. I guess this just seems to be how it is with Tridef driver. Every one of your bullet points is exactly the same on my system.

Now i could live with that. Just dont enable Vsync and its fine. Its not ideal, but its not a game breaking problem.

My problem is where Vsync is enabled even if it is NOT enabled in my settings.

Every game i own if i enable Vsync I am capped at 30fps. Heres a list of those games:
WoW
TF2
Dragon Age2
Dirt3
Super Street Fighter IV
Portal 2
Starcraft 2
Witcher 2

Now as i said some games are capped at 30fps no matter what do. This is a huge problem in my eyes, whats the point in spending a large amount of money on powerful hardware and a very expensive monitor if i can only get framerates comparable to much lesser hardware? This has me considering returning my monitor and either switching to a 3D Vision compatible monitor / GPU or forgetting 3D altogether.

The list of these games is:
Dragon Age 2
Dirt3

Laying it out like this makes it seem like slightly less of an issue, i have been fixating on these two games as they weren't running properly. I've only tried some of the other games now. But its still 25% of my games that i cant run properly. Every game i get theres always a chance i can only run it at 30fps.

Knowing that there isn't a problem with my monitor/hardware as you have the same experience helps also, so thanks for taking the time to test this. I haven't been able to find anyone else reporting this problem in 3D so i think it made me a bit paranoid. I would of thought more people would be finding this an issue.


----------



## SeanPoe

I just tested every-single 3d mode in the TriDef Tools --> Display Settings menu using WoW, vsync and triple-buffering turned on in-game, and frame Sequential mode in TriDef. Here's what i found:

Setting manufacturer to AMD and then selecting the only AMD option there caps my fps at 30.
Every other option for the other named manufacturers either fails to even launch, or if they do launch the game "appears" to be in stereo-3d, my fps caps at 120fps like it should, but the shutter glasses don't sync correctly (for obvious reasons because they weren't made to work with these other manufacturers) so i don't get a visual 3d-effect.
Setting auto-detect for the manufacturer and using the AMD setting i get an additional option to choose the 3d display frequency: 1) 50hz or 2) 60hz. Set to 50hz my fps is capped to 25fps and set to 60hz my fps is capped at 30.
Setting Standard Display type as manufacturer every option excluding the Direct3d ones either failed to even launch, or if they did launch the game "appears" to be in stereo-3d, my fps caps at 120fps like it should, but the shutter glasses don't sync correctly so i don't get a visual 3d-effect.
All of the direct3d options cap my fps at 25 except for the 120hz and max hz options which cap my fps at 30.
So, what does it all mean? There's most likely a problem with the AMD specific options (direct3d and HD3D) in TriDef since all of the other manufacturer options appear to be working correctly.

I'm going to make a post on the TriDef forums and try to get some of their staff members to look into this. I think we have enough data now


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenja;15359739*
> Every game i own if i enable Vsync I am capped at 30fps. Heres a list of those games:
> WoW
> TF2
> Dragon Age2
> Dirt3
> Super Street Fighter IV
> Portal 2
> Starcraft 2
> Witcher 2


Just to confirm, when you launch any of these games in 3d with the TriDef launcher and have Vsync off in-game, you get normal fps (i.e., greater than 30fps)? You said in one of your posts that even if you turned vsync off in WoW it still capped your fps to 30. So that no longer happens?


----------



## SeanPoe

Just got Dragon Age 2 so i can try to help you fix your problem. I have the same problem as you, with the default settings (vsync turned off though) it caps my fps to 30. However, i found an easy fix for it. Just switch the in-game renderer setting from DX11 to DX9. Now i get normal fps and it's in 3d. My guess is this same method would fix Dirt 3 too.


----------



## hobbez84

Hey there,

Another SA750D owner with some problems that i've been trying to trouble shoot.

Currently the monitor is hooked up to a Asus 580 GTX, however the displayport will no longer work. I had the same problem as previous posters who had a blank BIOS boot screen, but now the GTX won't even recognize the displayport. The screen will go black, and then the power icon on the base will blink. I've tried rolling back drivers, uninstalling and driver wipe, and tried several different drivers. (Both from Asus and Nvidia websites)

I have noticed that I can't even setup the displayport connection as a 2nd monitor, so I'm not sure if this is a hardware problem that needs a replacement, or a software issue.


----------



## SeanPoe

Most likely hardware. Software generally won't prevent the monitor from displaying anything; you would at least get a blue screen, a green screen, a brown screen, or some distorted image, but it will at least show you something.

Is the screen black but on or is it black because it's technically off?
Did you try pressing the button in the center of the directional arrows to change the input mode? Try pushing that a couple times and see if you get an image.
Do you have multiple monitors pluged into your GPU? One of the other monitors might be the set as the primary display and your 750D is being put into stand-by mode.
Unplug the monitor from a source (ie, disconnect it from your computer and anything else) and then turn it on. Does it display the test image? Do you see all three colors in the test image (red, blue, green)?
Have you tried using a different connection method just to confirm the monitor works? Try using an HDMI cable if you have one. Try hooking it up to another computer with the same displayport cable if you have a second displayport computer.


----------



## hobbez84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe;15364212*
> 
> Is the screen black but on or is it black because it's technically off?
> Did you try pressing the button in the center of the directional arrows to change the input mode? Try pushing that a couple times and see if you get an image.
> Do you have multiple monitors pluged into your GPU? One of the other monitors might be the set as the primary display and your 750D is being put into stand-by mode.
> Unplug the monitor from a source (ie, disconnect it from your computer and anything else) and then turn it on. Does it display the test image? Do you see all three colors in the test image (red, blue, green)?
> Have you tried using a different connection method just to confirm the monitor works? Try using an HDMI cable if you have one. Try hooking it up to another computer with the same displayport cable if you have a second displayport computer.


1. The screen is simply black, but I don't believe the power is off because the base will blink where the power button is.
2. I've tried pressing the middle button, but switching with only DP hooked up ends up the same, if I have HDMI hooked in at the same time the screen will be normal in HDMI mode.
3. The SA750D is the only monitor hooked up.
4. Unplugging the DP cable will show the test image
5. HDMI works fine. I've tried hooking up both at the same time and switching after windows loads. HDMI will run fine, but displayport will result in the same error.
6. Sadly I have no way of testing using different hardware, however if I get a chance I definitely will try.

I appreciate the timely response, I'm hoping this issue gets resolved before BF3/COD3 arrives.


----------



## hobbez84

Well I'll be darned, I tried unplugging my monitors power cord and plugging it back in and viola! it worked.

Strange, it's like the video card can't wake up the monitor....


----------



## SeanPoe

Most likely either your displayport cable (are you using an adapter?) or your graphics card. Do you have a second displayport cable you can try?

When you say displayport no longer works, does that mean it once did work? Recently? Did it at one time work with your 750D and now it doesn't?


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *hobbez84*   Well I'll be darned, I tried unplugging my monitors power cord and plugging it back in and viola! it worked.

Strange, it's like the video card can't wake up the monitor....  
Brings a whole new meaning to the phrase:

  
 



  



 










Glad you fixed it though


----------



## hobbez84

I'm glad as well









I should mention, powering down using the power button does not work, but physically unplugging the power cord and waiting 30 seconds seems to have done the trick.


----------



## critical46

After using this monitor for a few days now I can say I'm in love with it. Dirt 3 @ 120 fps looks fantastic! Can't wait to try out Battlefield. Do you guys think it would be better to play at Ultra and 60ish fps or High and get 90+ fps? I'm just speculating on the fps but it should be close.


----------



## koontyu

Weird problem here.
Sometimes when computer is idle, screen goes black, and message appear on
screen "unknown resolution" or someting like that, dont remember exact...

and when i turn off and on monitor everything is fine.

Im using display port.
sli 580 rig.


----------



## Greenja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe;15360142*
> Just to confirm, when you launch any of these games in 3d with the TriDef launcher and have Vsync off in-game, you get normal fps (i.e., greater than 30fps)? You said in one of your posts that even if you turned vsync off in WoW it still capped your fps to 30. So that no longer happens?


That list was the list of games which I have tested that all get capped when I enable Vsync. The second list are the games which are still capped even when i disable Vsync (Dirt3 and Dragon Age 2).

So that list minus Dirt 3 and Dragon Age 2 are the games I get normal fps with Vsync disabled, yes.

Yeah and i posted that it happened with WoW, but now that no longer happens, it runs fine with Vsync disabled. I don't know why it happened one time, but I think it was like your example earlier of it happening to you with Portal. After a restart it worked fine.

I believe with a steam game if I enable Vsync to cap at 30fps, exit the game, but DO NOT exit steam, when i launch the game with Vsync disabled it still caps until i exit steam properly. I can only guess this had a similar effect on WoW, none of this is tested however.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe;15360142*
> Just got Dragon Age 2 so i can try to help you fix your problem. I have the same problem as you, with the default settings (vsync turned off though) it caps my fps to 30. However, i found an easy fix for it. Just switch the in-game renderer setting from DX11 to DX9. Now i get normal fps and it's in 3d. My guess is this same method would fix Dirt 3 too.


Brilliant! I just tested this and was playing DA2 in 3D at 50-60fps. I honestly can't thank you enough mate that's fantastic.

I really appreciate all the time and effort you've put into helping me with this, your a real credit to these forums!

I feel so much better about my purchase of this monitor now


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenja;15368360*
> Brilliant! I just tested this and was playing DA2 in 3D at 50-60fps. I honestly can't thank you enough mate that's fantastic.
> 
> I really appreciate all the time and effort you've put into helping me with this, your a real credit to these forums!
> 
> I feel so much better about my purchase of this monitor now


Now we just need to convince the staff over at TriDef to fix the Vsync problem with AMD 120hz. It's probably because they just recycled code from AMD's HDMI solution HD3D which should cap at 30fps with vsync on.


----------



## BBG

thinking about picking up a 950 just for 120hz alone but I might hook up a 360 and PS3 to the monitor as well. Just wondering if you can calibrate each input separately and not have universal settings? My older samsung monitor doesn't have seperate calibration for each input.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBG;15373190*
> thinking about picking up a 950 just for 120hz alone but I might hook up a 360 and PS3 to the monitor as well. Just wondering if you can calibrate each input separately and not have universal settings? My older samsung monitor doesn't have seperate calibration for each input.


Good Question I assume these don't either as I have used HDMI and had same color settings.


----------



## mosi

Say, has anyone compared a real 3D vision set to the included samsung 3D glasses on this monitor? I'm sort of waiting for reviews on those upcoming 3D vision 2 glasses because actually this whole 3D thing is more fun than I initially thought








With the profiled settings I'm running, the display actually gets a little bit darker in 3D mode than in 2D mode although the brightness in 2D is just 22 so there'd be lots of headroom.


----------



## keto

Looked at a 950 in a store today...was prepared to walk out with it but...even in a well lit store, there was just tons of light bleed around the edges and I couldn't see myself being happy with it long term. So, I saved myself a couple hundred and walked out with the Asus VG236. Not meaning to thread crap, sharing an honest opinion about something I'd read elsewhere and agree with. The Asus isn't 27" but it IS a winner, excellent so far.


----------



## SeanPoe

They probably just had a bad unit someone returned on display or something. The blacklight bleed can be quite bad on some of them but others have very minimal bleeding.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keto;15390824*
> Looked at a 950 in a store today...was prepared to walk out with it but...even in a well lit store, there was just tons of light bleed around the edges and I couldn't see myself being happy with it long term. So, I saved myself a couple hundred and walked out with the Asus VG236. Not meaning to thread crap, sharing an honest opinion about something I'd read elsewhere and agree with. The Asus isn't 27" but it IS a winner, excellent so far.


I don't have any. I really think they have a bad one on display from what I have seen. Especially mine has little to none.


----------



## mosi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keto*


Looked at a 950 in a store today...was prepared to walk out with it but...even in a well lit store, there was just tons of light bleed around the edges...


I've seen just two units (a friends and mine) and the bleed is consistent on them. Ours have slight bleed on the lower left corner, otherwise its good. It depends a lot on the settings I'd guess. If they maxed out brightness the bleed would probably get worse.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keto*


Looked at a 950 in a store today...was prepared to walk out with it but...even in a well lit store, there was just tons of light bleed around the edges and I couldn't see myself being happy with it long term. So, I saved myself a couple hundred and walked out with the Asus VG236. Not meaning to thread crap, sharing an honest opinion about something I'd read elsewhere and agree with. The Asus isn't 27" but it IS a winner, excellent so far.


If the store allowed returns, I'd have walked out with both.

Mine has a little backlight bleed in the bottom right hand corner. It's not noticable watching video or gaming.


----------



## Hydros

pcmonitors.org review 
And they really like it.

4ms input lag !!!! for 750D
http://www.pcmonitors.org/monitor-re...msung-s27a750d


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydros;15396051*
> pcmonitors.org review
> And they really like it.
> 
> 4ms input lag !!!! for 750D
> http://www.pcmonitors.org/monitor-reviews/samsung-s27a750d


Thanks added to first post


----------



## Takeington

Hey guys, I randomly bought a SA750D today, and am having a weird issue, and am hoping you lot may have any insight. When I use the monitor the power light blinks sporadically, and every now and then the monitor seems to "sleep", which makes me have to turn it off, and turn it back on again to get my image back.

This happens while Im actively using the computer, and I have disabled screensaver/sleep in Windows. It also blinks in the same fashion when not hooked up to the computer. When the monitor "sleeps" all the icons on the panel/foot are turned off besides the power icon which keeps blinking. All the "Eco" settings are turned off, and I tried resetting screensettings but same result. The manual says to "check power cables" if the powersign blinks. I have taken the cable out / in, and tried different a different wall socket etc.

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## keto

Takeington - I think it's further back in this thread, but someone else had a similar issue - said their fan on the back wasn't working, when they prodded it with (straw, pen, whatever, just don't electrocute yourself) it started spinning and the problem went away.


----------



## Takeington

Keto - thanks bro! I had actually read through that page but guess I was a little quick.. It did the trick!

Now just to further my position as a noob, I have a less important 'issue'. When I impulsebought this monitor earlier today I asked the guys in the store (A store im usually very happy with) for advice on an enjoyable gaming screen. I use the Apple Cinema display for work, so Im not too familiar with HDMI, DVI and whatnot. I have a 570GTX SLI setup, so Im guessing you guys can see where Im going with this. I had no idea HDMI didnt support 120hz, but I definitely feel a guy pushing this monitor should mention that the majority of nvidia cards wont be able to fully benefit? I bought the gaming rig at their store even..

Question now is whether there is a way around this.. It seems a DVI to DP cable wont do the trick? Is there any way for me to fix this, or do I need to head back to the store and /tableflip until they give me a different monitor?


----------



## soymilk

you'd need the atlona dp-400 to covert DVI to DP for the monitor to get 120hz. The price dropped from 200 to 80 bucks now.

If you can return it for a S27A950D, that might be a better deal. Since the 950d features DVI-D in addition to DP and HDMI.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takeington*


Keto - thanks bro! I had actually read through that page but guess I was a little quick.. It did the trick!

Now just to further my position as a noob, I have a less important 'issue'. When I impulsebought this monitor earlier today I asked the guys in the store (A store im usually very happy with) for advice on an enjoyable gaming screen. I use the Apple Cinema display for work, so Im not too familiar with HDMI, DVI and whatnot. I have a 570GTX SLI setup, so Im guessing you guys can see where Im going with this. I had no idea HDMI didnt support 120hz, but I definitely feel a guy pushing this monitor should mention that the majority of nvidia cards wont be able to fully benefit? I bought the gaming rig at their store even..

Question now is whether there is a way around this.. It seems a DVI to DP cable wont do the trick? Is there any way for me to fix this, or do I need to head back to the store and /tableflip until they give me a different monitor?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *soymilk*


you'd need the atlona dp-400 to covert DVI to DP for the monitor to get 120hz. The price dropped from 200 to 80 bucks now.

If you can return it for a S27A950D, that might be a better deal. Since the 950d features DVI-D in addition to DP and HDMI.


Like he said you should just take it back. It really is there fault for not recommending right product. I really have learned to never listen the 'sales guy' things like this has happen far to much, so I just do my own research now.

Edit : I also just added this fan problem to #6 of tips in tricks on the first post let me know if you think it is not worded properly.


----------



## soymilk

i just can't get over how fugly the 950 looks. Call me old fashioned but that whole look ain't doing it for me.

But considering the current price drop on the 950d.... its really making me think about getting it over the 750d. I just like the fact theres an extra port I can connect stuff too.

Anyone know if there's and deals on the 750d/950d anywhere?


----------



## Ongster1179

Is it me or does the SA950 have a backlight bleeding problem around the edges? Mine does!


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ongster1179;15406186*
> Is it me or does the SA950 have a backlight bleeding problem around the edges? Mine does!


It does, it does. for example on the lower left corner on the two I've seen


----------



## porky

Hi guys , just got this display using HDMI-D and I cannot see an option for 120HZ please help me plzz!!!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porky;15408505*
> Hi guys , just got this display using HDMI-D and I cannot see an option for 120HZ please help me plzz!!!


120hz will not work on hdmi. It needs dvi-d or displayport to work.


----------



## Takeington

I went back to the store and the guys offered to trade in my 2x 560 SLI for a slightly more expensive 580 card with DP, free of charge. Saves me having to haul my monitor down there


----------



## porky

I mean DVI-D...arrg i typed so fast I never checked!!


----------



## porky

ok got it working , was using the non-dual dvi port on my gpu , so reconected my DVI-D to the DVI-D port on my gpu...

and ZOMG...what an unbelievable monitor!!! 10/10 I love it!!!


----------



## hella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe;15391024*
> They probably just had a bad unit someone returned on display or something. The blacklight bleed can be quite bad on some of them but others have very minimal bleeding.


This is true. I've seen three and only one had considerable backlight bleed. On my unit I can only see it when recording through a camera.


----------



## Ongster1179

I bought my SA950 a week ago and am quite happy with it. But see this photo of the backlight bleeding on it. Is this bad enough to warrant an exchange? I didn't think it was that bad because I don't notice it when I play games. But the bleeding on the sides are noticeable when I watch movies. What do you think?


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ongster1179;15418383*
> I bought my SA950 a week ago and am quite happy with it. But see this photo of the backlight bleeding on it. Is this bad enough to warrant an exchange? I didn't think it was that bad because I don't notice it when I play games. But the bleeding on the sides are noticeable when I watch movies. What do you think?


personally, that would bug the crap out of me while gaming in a dark scene.


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ongster1179;15418383*
> I bought my SA950 a week ago and am quite happy with it. But see this photo of the backlight bleeding on it. Is this bad enough to warrant an exchange? I didn't think it was that bad because I don't notice it when I play games. But the bleeding on the sides are noticeable when I watch movies. What do you think?


The bleeding left and right sort of looks like my friends and my unit. The thingy around the 7 is probably you bleeding into the picture and the other blueish thingy right of it some other part of your room yes? If not it's horrible, if yes, well.. time to level up your







factor









*edit*
What's frightening me more is the fact that everytime you adjust the angle of the display it puts slightly visible pressure on the TN itselt since the whole thing is so damn thin. I've almost got a heart attack when a friend tested mine and yanked the display back some degrees. It looks so fragile, i hope it doesn't break or something.


----------



## Ongster1179

Yeah that's about right. The bleeding is really confined to a very thin line stretching from the top to bottom of the sides of the screen. I don't think Samsung will do an exchange for that. In any case, from what I've been reading, I'm bound to get another unit with the same bleeding or even worse.

Overall, bleeding aside, I think this is a fine monitor and would recommend it.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hella;15412687*
> This is true. I've seen three and only one had considerable backlight bleed. On my unit I can only see it when recording through a camera.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi;15422392*
> The bleeding left and right sort of looks like my friends and my unit. The thingy around the 7 is probably you bleeding into the picture and the other blueish thingy right of it some other part of your room yes? If not it's horrible, if yes, well.. time to level up your
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> factor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit*
> What's frightening me more is the fact that everytime you adjust the angle of the display it puts slightly visible pressure on the TN itselt since the whole thing is so damn thin. I've almost got a heart attack when a friend tested mine and yanked the display back some degrees. It looks so fragile, i hope it doesn't break or something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ongster1179;15423811*
> Yeah that's about right. The bleeding is really confined to a very thin line stretching from the top to bottom of the sides of the screen. I don't think Samsung will do an exchange for that. In any case, from what I've been reading, I'm bound to get another unit with the same bleeding or even worse.
> 
> Overall, bleeding aside, I think this is a fine monitor and would recommend it.


Just like hella said I experience the most backlight bleed when I actually take a picture of it when I look at the screen I don't see it. I do think my monitor might have been better than others though.


----------



## SeanPoe

Here's two photos of the backlight bleed on my 950d. The first one is with an ISO of 250

Those bright-spots are not bright/stuck pixels, my camera is just a piece of junk and probably has a dirty lens.

But as you can see, i have barely any backlight bleed and most of it is fairly uniform so it's not distracting.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soymilk;15404720*
> i just can't get over how fugly the 950 looks. Call me old fashioned but that whole look ain't doing it for me.
> 
> But considering the current price drop on the 950d.... its really making me think about getting it over the 750d. I just like the fact theres an extra port I can connect stuff too.
> 
> Anyone know if there's and deals on the 750d/950d anywhere?


i don't know if you have seen this monitor in person but everyone that goes to my house look at the monitor in disbelieve on how beautifull it is. I really love the look best design ever.


----------



## adelsmud

Hi just got my S23A750 here and it's brilliant! My problem is that when I switch to 3D mode images are all washed out. Changing the brightness does not help. I am using displayport but have tried hdmi also to no avail. Any suggestions?









Thanks


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adelsmud;15448182*
> Hi just got my S23A750 here and it's brilliant! My problem is that when I switch to 3D mode images are all washed out. Changing the brightness does not help. I am using displayport but have tried hdmi also to no avail. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Does the image seem more blueish in 3D mode?
My A950 seems to set color temperature to the coldest setting when enabling 3D Mode. Also the brightness seems pretty dim even if the OSD claims it was raised from my regular 22 to 100. Maybe it is the same for the A750 models. Don't know if you can change that though.


----------



## adelsmud

Thats right, more blueish and brightness is at 100 but still dim compared to say 40 in normal mode. Can't seem to change the settings.


----------



## soymilk

just a heads up for anyone else thats been looking for a 27" 750d. Macmall has them for 550 shipped. cheapest i've seen so far for the 750d.


----------



## skunkmunkey

Im new here, found this page whilst searching for info on my s27a950. As said in earlier posts im really happy with the image quality and colour reproduction but im having problems with another area.

Im trying to connect my original HDMI xbox 360 to the monitor for some arkham city 3d action. However I get green noise all over the screen and the game is unplayable. Anynone have any idea how to sort this out? or do I need to buy a newer slim xbox? Im using a cheapish cable and have ordered an hdmi 1.4a cable just in case its this, but using the same cable on my tv (samsung led non 3d) it works fine.

I know its not a pc issue and generally I use my pc for gaming (i7 2600k 8gb gtx580) but my wife likes the xbox and im not buying 2 copies of one game.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soymilk*


just a heads up for anyone else thats been looking for a 27" 750d. Macmall has them for 550 shipped. cheapest i've seen so far for the 750d.


I got my SA950 27" for 569.99 amazingly. A month ago. I looked a recently and same store is $699.99.


----------



## kae0r

just bought a s23a700D, 750D panel.

When i turn it on it flash's back like its off, then black likes its on with no input for about 2-3mins before turning on, the last on-off flash i get like a corrupt multi-colour picture and then it flash's off and on and its fine...

does this sound familiar to anyone? I would expect it just to turn on... straight away lol.


----------



## soymilk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


I got my SA950 27" for 569.99 amazingly. A month ago. I looked a recently and same store is $699.99.


Yea, i finally decide to take the plunge and buy one and the price jumps back up. It seems like it was a Samsung promotion they were having.

100 dollars off the msrp of 699 + whatever discounts the retailer was offering.

Current promotion is $50 off $599 msrp on s27a750d. I cancelled my order with macmall, and place one on newegg. Newegg has it for 550 shipped as well. Knowing my luck it'll be 450 on black Friday.


----------



## McMarcus22

I'd like to thank ups for leaving my s23a950d on the front porch in its original packaging and not knocking on the door. Go brown!!!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMarcus22;15465970*
> I'd like to thank ups for leaving my s23a950d on the front porch in its original packaging and not knocking on the door. Go brown!!!


Lol, yeah I have things happen like this all the time. I had a iPhone package sit in my mailbox where it was sticking out for all too see and it was like that overnight my mailbox at that apartment is about 15ft from the alley. Someone strolling down the alley that night would have scored if they only looked to there side.


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;15467404*
> Lol, yeah I have things happen like this all the time. I had a iPhone package sit in my mailbox where it was sticking out for all too see and it was like that overnight my mailbox at that apartment is about 15ft from the alley. Someone strolling down the alley that night would have scored if they only looked to there side.


Yeah mine was sitting about 10ft from the sidewalk. Anyway I'll get some pics and thoughts up tomorrow sometime.


----------



## nvous23

Those of you who have had this overheating issue, did you have a 750 or a 950? I looked at my S23A750 and I cannot locate a fan of any kind. I even took the base apart and found nothing. Mine has also had the issue described a few times.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvous23;15468950*
> Those of you who have had this overheating issue, did you have a 750 or a 950? I looked at my S23A750 and I cannot locate a fan of any kind. I even took the base apart and found nothing. Mine has also had the issue described a few times.


You can look through the thread they were both 750. But can't remember if it was 23" or 27".
Currently sending this from my phone or I would look.


----------



## kae0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kae0r;15465159*
> just bought a s23a700D, 750D panel.
> 
> When i turn it on it flash's back like its off, then black likes its on with no input for about 2-3mins before turning on, the last on-off flash i get like a corrupt multi-colour picture and then it flash's off and on and its fine...
> 
> does this sound familiar to anyone? I would expect it just to turn on... straight away lol.


No1 heard of anything like this before? Not sure if i got a bad egg.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvous23;15468950*
> Those of you who have had this overheating issue, did you have a 750 or a 950? I looked at my S23A750 and I cannot locate a fan of any kind. I even took the base apart and found nothing. Mine has also had the issue described a few times.


Both size 750D's have the same electronics base. The small fan is above the circuit boards in the base. Just pull on the top of the black vertical plastic cover on the back of the base and it will pop-off to reveal the fan.


----------



## Evil-Jester

so i did it i ordered me the S27A950 i hope im ready for smooth gaming


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester;15482862*
> so i did it i ordered me the S27A950 i hope im ready for smooth gaming


----------



## Aluc13

These really are some nice looking monitors. How is the 2d images though? Are these compatible with Nvidia 3d vision 2?


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

I knew I should have grabbed the S27A950D when it was $600 on TigerDirect and Newegg..I foolishly thought they would keep those prices for a while and low and behold it is back to $700 everywhere..

I refuse to pay more than $600 now so cheers to the waiting game


----------



## darkamikaze

would you guys consider this the best monitor right now? I'm considering in buying a 120Hz monitor during black friday though I have an NVIDIA card.

How is the 3D exactly with NVIDIA, I know OP stated it doesn't support NVIDIA's 3D so does that mean I shouldn't get this monitor if i have an NVIDIA card X_x? advice







?


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlahBlahBlah;15487894*
> I knew I should have grabbed the S27A950D when it was $600 on TigerDirect and Newegg..I foolishly thought they would keep those prices for a while and low and behold it is back to $700 everywhere..
> 
> I refuse to pay more than $600 now so cheers to the waiting game


i got mine for under $650 i think i got for 649$. its funny cause the site i got off of wanted like 700$ for it I <3 price match


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkamikaze;15488083*
> would you guys consider this the best monitor right now? I'm considering in buying a 120Hz monitor during black friday though I have an NVIDIA card.
> 
> How is the 3D exactly with NVIDIA, I know OP stated it doesn't support NVIDIA's 3D so does that mean I shouldn't get this monitor if i have an NVIDIA card X_x? advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Yes, this is the best monitor out and Yes it does not work with 3D vision 1 or 2. I think you should ask your self how much 3D do you plan on playing. Because with the emulator I was able to play for hours and thats all I really wanted. I too own Nvidia and have no regrets owning this monitor I bought it for 120hz, and a little 3D game play. Most 3D setups give me a head ache. So most people that are shopping for a 3D monitor thinking they will actually be playing 3D games every night are really deceiving themselves because its not as practical as you may think I even feel dizy hours after I played and it is not always going to work on any and every game either don't matter what monitor you have or what GPU you have both sides have issues with setup and drivers and troubleshooting will be a given. But the colors on these monitor along with the 120hz and input lag really in my opinion set it apart from all the rest of the monitors currently on the market despite whether you have Nvidia or AMD.


----------



## Aluc13

I have a real specific question. This monitor with my GPU not a good fit? I only plan on having a one card solution for a while. My house is not electronically wired right so anything over a certain wattage will cause a blackout.


----------



## soymilk

My monitor came in today. And low and behold, the monitor doesnt on. When I plugged it in, there was a slight burning smell. I didn't think much of it.

Soooo.... I had my resolution set to 2560x1440 from my last monitor. I didn't turn it down before installing the monitor. Would this somehow cause the monitor to break?


----------



## CallsignVega

No it will not cause it to break. It just won't display of course. Did you re-check display settings, cables etc?


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

S27A950D is back down to $600 @ Newegg

Link

I bit the bullet and purchased before the price goes back up. Does anyone know if this comes with a dual-link DVI?


----------



## soymilk

I plugged my old monitor back in and changed my settings to 1080p and it still didn't turn on. I tried over hdmi, no luck. Then I tried different power sockets. Then I tried a different computer.

Sigh..... Back to newegg it goes.

@blah, My 27"a750 came with a display port cable. I'm not sure about the 950d.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlahBlahBlah;15497395*
> S27A950D is back down to $600 @ Newegg
> 
> Link
> 
> I bit the bullet and purchased before the price goes back up. Does anyone know if this comes with a dual-link DVI?


The 950's come with a dual-link-DVI cable and the 750's come with a displayport cable.


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;15489877*
> [...]Yes it does not work with 3D vision 1 or 2.[...]


Wouldn't it work with 3d vision if you bought the retail packages of either 3D vision 1 or the upcoming 2 with nvidias IR emitter and glasses?
Out of the box it doesn't support 3d vision of course.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi;15511928*
> Wouldn't it work with 3d vision if you bought the retail packages of either 3D vision 1 or the upcoming 2 with nvidias IR emitter and glasses?
> Out of the box it doesn't support 3d vision of course.


It's a good question I do not have a answer for, I'm sure someone else can chime in on this.


----------



## TWISM

I am highly interested in this monitor. I was waiting for the ASUS 120hz one to come, but it has a built in emitter that I don't think I will be using. Are there any glasses or emitters that will come with this unit? If so, any idea if I can sell them and if so, thoughts of what they would be worth?

I will be using this mainly for 120hz 2d. I have 3D on my 114" projector so no need there..









Also I use SLI 580s, I read that the cheaper version of this wont work due to my cards not having DiplayPort, but I should have no problems getting 120hz on my cards right...Just making sure....


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWISM;15512823*
> I am highly interested in this monitor. I was waiting for the ASUS 120hz one to come, but it has a built in emitter that I don't think I will be using. Are there any glasses or emitters that will come with this unit? If so, any idea if I can sell them and if so, thoughts of what they would be worth?
> 
> I will be using this mainly for 120hz 2d. I have 3D on my 114" projector so no need there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I use SLI 580s, I read that the cheaper version of this wont work due to my cards not having DiplayPort, but I should have no problems getting 120hz on my cards right...Just making sure....


Your frame rate won't change You don't need faster card to do 120hz any integrated GPU to the most high end GPU's do 120hz. So to answer your question 580 SLI has no problem. The Load doesn't change with 120hz even really old machines can do 120hz.
The emitter is built in and comes with glasses you could sell the glasses only. I don't think you will get much. Even MonoPrice sells glasses. So they probably aren't worth that much.
For the cheap version you will need displayport. The new 580's have displayport you could use the money you saved on the cheaper screen to buy a third 580 with display port. But most likely that would be very unpractical. But if you have the 580's without DP then you will have to use the 950 model.


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;15512031*
> It's a good question I do not have a answer for, I'm sure someone else can chime in on this.


Same here but from what I can puzzle together, our samsungs turn brightness on 100% and set color temperature to cold although the image seems a bit less bright than in 2D. The only explanation I have for this is that they pulse the backlight at 120Hz to reduce ghosting and use cold temperatures to counter the slight brownish tint of the glasses.
The plusing would be somewhat similar to what Nvidias lightboost tech claims to do. They'll crank the brightness up, pulse the backlight (thereby losing brightness) and leave the shutters opened longer than in their 3D vision 1 (thereby losing less brightness). The original 3D vision 1 Kit had the shutters closed longer, I think since the older CCFL backlights couldn't be pulsed that fast. Maybe our samsungs also do this but I can't say for sure.

I'm wondering how the combination of the samsung + the new Nvidia kit turns out in terms of brightness and ghosting when they'll be available. They'll probably run in some sort of mode similar to their old tech without a lightboost display attached but I'm still curious.

The thing samsung obviously has going for them is that the glasses are close to dirt cheap. On amazon our 3100 models go for roundabout 35€/$ on amazon and the nvidia glasses (without ir emitter) go for about 3x the price. My glasses already have some scratches so replacing them doesn't hurt that much.


----------



## kae0r

anyone got optimum settings for 750D?


----------



## Pantsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kae0r;15521018*
> anyone got optimum settings for 750D?


I'd be interested to hear too what people are using. I read the PCMonitors review that had settings for the 27" model, but they just didn't work for me at all. The review suggested brightness 40, contrast 75 and RGB of 95,91,100 with magic angle in grouped view. Unfortunately when I set magic angle with the 23" model it will set RGB back to 50,50,50. On the other hand if I don't use Magic Angle those 95,91,100 color values will destroy any white balance. I don't own a calibrator so all I can do is adjust it manually.

ATM my settings are ECO light sensor "dimmer", contrast 60 and Magic color full with gamma mode 3. The Magic color "full" does oversaturate a bit in LAGOM color test, but IMO it looks much better when actually looking at pictures. The red in my monitor seems more like lavender if I don't use it.

One thing I noticed too was that when I use 3D and go back to 2D mode, the monitor won't automatically turn down the brightness when in ECO mode until minutes later, so I'm blinded by the 100% brightness and have to manually go to ECO menu to switch the brightness on and off for it to react.


----------



## PsySabreW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pantsu;15528992*
> I'd be interested to hear too what people are using. I read the PCMonitors review that had settings for the 27" model, but they just didn't work for me at all. The review suggested brightness 40, contrast 75 and RGB of 95,91,100 with magic angle in grouped view. Unfortunately when I set magic angle with the 23" model it will set RGB back to 50,50,50. On the other hand if I don't use Magic Angle those 95,91,100 color values will destroy any white balance. I don't own a calibrator so all I can do is adjust it manually.


I tried PCMonitors settings as well on my 23' 750D and didn't like it. Too dark and washed out. How ever I did use their base settings and found these settings to be perfect for me. Brightness 80, Contrast 13, RGB 90,93,90, Gamma mode 3 and all the magic stuff turned off. This is just eyeballing it since I have no calibrator as well.

Unfortunately I have to RMA the monitor as it developed problem with pure black colors showing green vertical lines in Displayport and a green grid in HDMI. It randomly comes and goes so it's a hardware failure in the base somewhere from god knows what. Shame really since it's only 3 weeks old.


----------



## smochina4000

Does the "Samsung S23A750D" work with "BFG GTX 280 OCX" (which has only DVI-I) ? Thank you.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smochina4000;15534384*
> Does the "Samsung S23A750D" work with "BFG GTX 280 OCX" (which has only DVI-I) ? Thank you.


Are you sure it does not have DVI-D ?


----------



## Pantsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smochina4000;15534384*
> Does the "Samsung S23A750D" work with "BFG GTX 280 OCX" (which has only DVI-I) ? Thank you.


Most likely it should have DVI-D, but in any case there's only DP and HDMI in 750D, so you would need to use an adapter like DVI to HDMI. This would also limit your refresh rate to 60.

I gave up on using the ECO mode since it was a pain to manually refresh it after 3D mode. Now I'm at brightness 15 and magic color full with gamma mode 3. Also I used Win 7 built in calibrator to fix the gamma to 2.2. This is pretty much the best picture I could get out of the monitor, and it looks near enough to my side monitors, both being IPS (Dell U2311H and ViewSonic VP2365wb). Too bad the ViewSonic just won't go low enough so I have to use the router as a base for the SA23750D since it has only a meager tilt function.


----------



## UNOE

I should have known that just realized the question was about 750 model.

Nice setup (pic) ^ ^


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Just bought a Samsung SA950. And was curious, whats better to use with this monitor? DVI or the Display Port IN? And will my GTX 590 have the appropriate inputs / outputs?

The screen only came with the DVI cable so I'm currently using that.


----------



## proffles

I was planning on buying a new system in a couple of days and was pretty set on the SA750 as my display. I just wanted to clear a few things up before making the purchase:

1) Image quality wise, will the 23" be far superior to the 27" model on a 1920x1080 resolution due to the pixel size (more of a general monitor question I guess)?

2) As I was getting a gtx 590 (which has DVI, HDMI (with adapter) and mini displayport connections), will a DP to miniDP cable support true 120hz refresh rate?

3) If miniDP to DP does not support true 120hz, what are my other connection options for the SA750 for getting 120hz?

I was reading that HDMI does not support 120hz and I didnt really want to purchase the monitor if I wasnt getting this refresh rate. Also I am not sure if this is relevant, but I primarily am interested in this monitor for 2D gaming (dont really care about 3D). Hopefully someone can help me figure this out, as I prefer the design of the SA750 over the SA950.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik;15552828*
> Just bought a Samsung SA950. And was curious, whats better to use with this monitor? DVI or the Display Port IN? And will my GTX 590 have the appropriate inputs / outputs?
> 
> The screen only came with the DVI cable so I'm currently using that.


With SA950 there is no difference they both can drive 120hz long as the DVI-D cable is Dual Link. The other advantage to Display Port it can carry sound. But unfortunately the SA950 doesn't pickup sound from the DP for headphone jack. So there is no difference I wish that the monitor would route audio to 3.5mm out from the DP, oh well it doesn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proffles;15553608*
> I was planning on buying a new system in a couple of days and was pretty set on the SA750 as my display. I just wanted to clear a few things up before making the purchase:
> 
> 1) Image quality wise, will the 23" be far superior to the 27" model on a 1920x1080 resolution due to the pixel size (more of a general monitor question I guess)?
> 
> 2) As I was getting a gtx 590 (which has DVI, HDMI (with adapter) and mini displayport connections), will a DP to miniDP cable support true 120hz refresh rate?
> 
> 3) If miniDP to DP does not support true 120hz, what are my other connection options for the SA750 for getting 120hz?
> 
> I was reading that HDMI does not support 120hz and I didnt really want to purchase the monitor if I wasnt getting this refresh rate. Also I am not sure if this is relevant, but I primarily am interested in this monitor for 2D gaming (dont really care about 3D). Hopefully someone can help me figure this out, as I prefer the design of the SA750 over the SA950.


1. The pixels being more dense is a trade of from size. I like the size of 27" but I sit some distance from the screen. I know when I sit close somewhere between 25" is big enough for me. So really 23" if sitting really close may look nice. Its really preference for size vs. density.

2. I haven't heard of any miniDP ports not working with 120hz. But this may be a question that should be directed toward the manufacture of the GPU and also make sure the adapter would support it. But as far as I know all DP wires and adapters should do 120hz.

3. With the SA750 you have only ONE option for 120hz and that is Displayport.


----------



## proffles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;15553960*
> 1. The pixels being more dense is a trade of from size. I like the size of 27" but I sit some distance from the screen. I know when I sit close somewhere between 25" is big enough for me. So really 23" if sitting really close may look nice. Its really preference for size vs. density.
> 
> 2. I haven't heard of any miniDP ports not working with 120hz. But this may be a question that should be directed toward the manufacture of the GPU and also make sure the adapter would support it. But as far as I know all DP wires and adapters should do 120hz.
> 
> 3. With the SA750 you have only ONE option for 120hz and that is Displayport.


Thanks for the tips. You wouldnt happen to have an idea of a good cable/adapter I would need for 120hz support?


----------



## soymilk

If you can find an evga gtx 590 then there's a minidp to dp adaptor in the box. The 750d comes with a dp cable. So you should have all you need in the box.

On a side note, I had a 590 and ended up returning it for a 6990. Ymmv


----------



## smochina4000

Thank you for the answer. I bought the "Samsung s23A750 d" which has only "displayport and HDMi" . My video card's connection are "Dual DVI (Dual Link)" and "HDMi", I can only use HDMi cable that's why I use only "HDMi" ports (at 60 Hz).







. It is possible to use an "Displayport "(femele) to "DVI-I" (male) cable, like : http://www.e-datacomputer.ro/Cablu_Displayport_tata__la_DVI_24plus1_tata_1m__82590.htm ?


----------



## soymilk

No, you need a convertor to make it work. The only one I know so far that works is the atlona dp400.

It converts dual link dvi to display port


----------



## nvous23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proffles;15553608*
> I was planning on buying a new system in a couple of days and was pretty set on the SA750 as my display. I just wanted to clear a few things up before making the purchase:
> 
> 2) As I was getting a gtx 590 (which has DVI, HDMI (with adapter) and mini displayport connections), will a DP to miniDP cable support true 120hz refresh rate?


I can answer #2 difinitively. I have a 6970 that has two mini DP outs. I use This and I can confirm that I have no issue with 120hz.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smochina4000;15558646*
> Thank you for the answer. I bought the "Samsung s23A750 d" which has only "displayport and HDMi" . My video card's connection are "Dual DVI (Dual Link)" and "HDMi", I can only use HDMi cable that's why I use only "HDMi" ports (at 60 Hz).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It is possible to use an "Displayport "(femele) to "DVI-I" (male) cable, like : http://www.e-datacomputer.ro/Cablu_Displayport_tata__la_DVI_24plus1_tata_1m__82590.htm ?


You should look into changing your GPU w/DP or going for SA950. That won't work.


----------



## senna89

i think 27" size is the best choise only because is the most available model and there's not any compromise.

an ipotetic 24" was better, 0.311mm dot pitch is too large.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

After a solid 24 hours with this monitor -- Coming from a 30" Dell -- I have to say, this thing is killer for games. But my one gripe is color rendition for me (Photo / Video editing) -- Even with Spyder 3.0 Pro Color Calibration, this thing is off a little. I kind of figured it would be, considering it wasn't designed for graphic-related work or is it an IPS screen. But, in saying that ... it's freaking awesome for games / viewing work that has already been edited on a "proper" IPS screen.

Now, off to buy a 24" Dell to sit next to this one. My desk isn't big enough to have this and the 30" Dell -- Haha!


----------



## smochina4000

But , if I use "HDMi" 1.4, it is possible to use the 120 hz ? Are possible 120hz through "HDMi". I have another question , how can I see 3D content with "HDMi"? As I told you , I have the "Samsung S23A750d" monitor. Thank you all.


----------



## proffles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nvous23*


I can answer #2 difinitively. I have a 6970 that has two mini DP outs. I use This and I can confirm that I have no issue with 120hz.


Ahh perfect, thats exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!

Now I just need to find somewhere in Australia that sells that cable so I dont have to pay $30 for shipping =[


----------



## dude guy bro

can someone please confirm that this cable would work with the 750 model? my 5870's all have the displayport connector, and there's no way anyone should use this monitor in 60hz mode, if at all possible...

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10246&cs_id=1024601&p_id=5989&seq=1&format=2


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smochina4000;15563502*
> But , if I use "HDMi" 1.4, it is possible to use the 120 hz ? Are possible 120hz through "HDMi". I have another question , how can I see 3D content with "HDMi"? As I told you , I have the "Samsung S23A750d" monitor. Thank you all.


I tried it does not work I have HDMI 1.4. And there is no way to get 120hz I think 1.4 only supports 60hz 3D as in 30hz/30hz mode. Can't look at the 1.4 spec sheet right now cause on my phone but for sure you can not use and HDMI for 120hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude guy bro;15569644*
> can someone please confirm that this cable would work with the 750 model? my 5870's all have the displayport connector, and there's no way anyone should use this monitor in 60hz mode, if at all possible...
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10246&cs_id=1024601&p_id=5989&seq=1&format=2


Any straight DP cable like this should be fine. If your 5870's have mini DP you would need a adaptor that came with the card but if you have standard DP you would be good to go. And either way this would be the right cable granted you had a adaptor if you needed it.


----------



## smochina4000

Thank you. So ,the cables, adaptors , etc....won't work .







I think I need to buy another video card (when I will have the money for that).







Stick with "HDMi" at 60 Hz , no 3D , until then.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smochina4000*


Thank you. So ,the cables, adaptors , etc....won't work .







I think I need to buy another video card (when I will have the money for that).







Stick with "HDMi" at 60 Hz , no 3D , until then.










Sadly if only you would have done more research the first post in this thread has had that information posted since the thread opened. You would have seen it first. Some times you could sell your GPU or find a good trade, good luck to you on that. Even if I last $30 on a trade or selling my GPU selling would be well worth it to take advantage of the 120 hz.


----------



## smochina4000

That is true.


----------



## kyoukusanagi

so i just got this monitor. its cool. and such. but then i found out...

im using his 6970 fan 2gb. and it doesnt have a dvi-d port. funny. because there's one port down there that looks "exactly" like dvi dual link port. yet whenever i try to connect the samsung monitor with the dvi-d port. using dvi dual link cable. i still cant select 120hz. the display properties only show 60hz

and now i figured, i have to use displayport cable. BUT i cant find any mini dp to dp cable ANYWHERE. all i can find is dp to dp.
and i cant find any dp to minidp converter either.

so this is my question

i connected the dual link-dvi cable to the monitor. and to the his 6970 graphic card. but i still cant select 120hz. it only shows 60hz. is this software-related problem. or is there any other solution to this?

and yes i use this cable









and the slot on the graphic card + monitor looks exactly like that. so im pretty sure its dual link dvi-d

ps: im using the dual link dvi-d cable provided by the monitor box.


----------



## dude guy bro

that's really weird. to my knowledge, any dvi port on the card itself would absolutely have to support dual link... somthin ain't right

regardless, is this what yoar looking for?
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10246&cs_id=1024602&p_id=5992&seq=1&format=2

e: so i take it, that yoar not seeing this?


----------



## UNOE

Yeah it should be dual link dvi make sure you install monitor drivers and restart a few times. I could not pick 120hz till I had the drivers for the monitor installed (not just the video driver). Then I had to restart twice.


----------



## kyoukusanagi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude guy bro;15578617*
> that's really weird. to my knowledge, any dvi port on the card itself would absolutely have to support dual link... somthin ain't right
> 
> regardless, is this what yoar looking for?
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10246&cs_id=1024602&p_id=5992&seq=1&format=2
> 
> e: so i take it, that yoar not seeing this?


yup, i dont see that, all i see is 60hz max. nothing above it.










and this is the card i use

http://www.hisdigital.com/un/product2-577.shtml

weird, because in that website. it doesnt show any dual-link dvi-d socket. But as you can see in the graphic card socket down there. i have the dvi-d dual link socket

this is the cable









and this is the graphic card socket









also, i installed the monitor driver for
SyncMaster SA950_LS27A950 (DVI) more than 5 times now, still cant see any 120hz.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

^
Could be because you *do* have the monitor drivers.
Mine works fine without them.


----------



## dude guy bro

i suppose something in the mix could be defective. whether it's the cable, card or monitor could be the question. i tend to think it's something more simple, but not sure what. hmm...


----------



## kyoukusanagi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7;15578954*
> ^
> Could be because you *do* have the monitor drivers.
> Mine works fine without them.


uninstalled back to generic pnp monitor.

still cant see 120hz. maxed at 60hz


----------



## fluxlite

Make sure it's plugged in the right output on the card.

Most cards only support ONE 120hz output, and on my card it's the top DVI socket. Plugging a dual-link cable into the lower DVI socket won't have 120hz as an option.


----------



## kyoukusanagi

yes, its plugged in to the right socket. which is the dvi-d dual link with only one - without all the dots in it. just like in the picture i linked up there.
i dont think it would fit on the other socket now. but in all seriousness. yes. i plugged it in the correct socket

edit: NVM FIXED

i decided to take your advice the other way around, and plugged the dvi-d cable into the WRONG socket. the one that looks like dvi-i connector. instead of the dci-d connector.
and yep. the 120hz option shows up right away. i seriously dont know why the hell would they managed to mess with that socket like that.

for HIS fan 2gb 6970 owner, take note. the DVI-I socket is actually the DVI-D socket.


----------



## dude guy bro

HAHA congrats!!

i'm jelly now...


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyoukusanagi;15579150*
> yes, its plugged in to the right socket. which is the dvi-d dual link with only one - without all the dots in it. just like in the picture i linked up there.
> i dont think it would fit on the other socket now. but in all seriousness. yes. i plugged it in the correct socket
> 
> edit: NVM FIXED
> 
> i decided to take your advice the other way around, and plugged the dvi-d cable into the WRONG socket. the one that looks like dvi-i connector. instead of the dci-d connector.
> and yep. the 120hz option shows up right away. i seriously dont know why the hell would they managed to mess with that socket like that.
> 
> for HIS fan 2gb 6970 owner, take note. the DVI-I socket is actually the DVI-D socket.


Ah, strange...I'm not at home at the moment, and I can't actually remember which output I'm using on my 6950 for my 120hz panel.

Anyway, enjoy your 120hz smoothness


----------



## kyoukusanagi

gone with the old problem!!

enter the new problem!!!









so i decided to play some HD blu-ray videos/ movies after switching it to 120hz smoothy goodness...

and i noticed whenever there's some fast movements on. some "outlines" like in the character on the movie, or some building lines and such suffers from rainbow coloring. i dont know what to call it. but whenever some fast movements happens. some color just went "rainbow". not in all the pictures. just some outlines. or should i say... rainbow ghosting? rainbow bleeding?
this only happens whenever there's some fast movements. slow movements are fine
oh and a bonus, this also happens in 60hz. not just 120hz. har har har

anyone knows why this is happening/ how to fix it?

cant take screenshots either cause whenever i pause on the "rainbow" color. the colors went back to normal. uploading a youtube video now to show the issue..

there we go 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LmMacXK6M0[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## dude guy bro

is there an 'auto motion plus' option on it? if so, you may want to play with that feature. also, last i checked, blu ray didn't support a true 120Hz refresh, so i'm guessing that has nothing to do with it.


----------



## kyoukusanagi

none of that options, it only happens on 1080p videos tho. on lower res videos it doesnt show that problem


----------



## UNOE

Make sure you reinstall the Monitor Driver from CD that came with the Monitor since you went to generic driver.


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyoukusanagi;15579392*
> none of that options, it only happens on 1080p videos tho. on lower res videos it doesnt show that problem


It doesn't really sound like overdrive issues but you could try to mess with the response time setting in the OSD to see if that changes anything.


----------



## kyoukusanagi

reinstalled driver 3x, fiddled with monitor settings. until i finally decided just to reset it

and boom

fixed


----------



## Kraven

Hi,

I installed the monitor drivers from the net, and i've noticed that in the display properties I see generic PNP monitor but I can still select 120hz, however in the resoluton settings it says the correct monitor. Does this seem right?

Screens below


----------



## UNOE

Like I said the first time don't use drivers that are downloaded use the driver from CD and restart at less three time. This is how I got it recognized. Make sure you install the driver for DP or DVI. You should be able to pick between 6 different drivers on the CD when you find the right one then the first restart loads the driver then the second restart loads the monitor into device manager then third restart has everything loaded and ready to use.


----------



## Kraven

Restarting just once seemed to do the trick


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraven;15592732*
> Restarting just once seemed to do the trick


Just saying that in case. I know some have to restart muiltable. I had to do two restarts.


----------



## soymilk

is it just me, or is pressing buttons a PITA on the 750d? I'm having a hard time pressing the center button to change sources. Sometimes it works first time. Sometimes I have to try a few times before it wants change.


----------



## smochina4000

Is anyone using the "S23A750d" via "HDMi" 1.4 for PC gaming ?


----------



## UNOE

Why buy 120hz monitor and use HDMI 1.4. You will not get 120hz with HDMI 1.4 don't believe what you where told. Maybe some 30hz/30hz 3D gaming from console. But you won't get 3D or 120hz gaming from HDMI. DisplayPort only for the 750 model.


----------



## Kraven

I am currently using Seanpoe display settings, are these currently the best settings?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraven;15606517*
> I am currently using Seanpoe display settings, are these currently the best settings?


Its a good start. I personally use something really close to that will slightly less color and less brightness. try setting all your colors to 30's then 40's, 50's, 60's and so on. Then when you fine one you like bump the blue up a bit and see how that looks.


----------



## smochina4000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;15606341*
> Why buy 120hz monitor and use HDMI 1.4. You will not get 120hz with HDMI 1.4 don't believe what you where told. Maybe some 30hz/30hz 3D gaming from console. But you won't get 3D or 120hz gaming from HDMI. DisplayPort only for the 750 model.


Because my video card does not have "displayport".







.I wanted to buy a new video card, but I was told to wait the new generation . So, I'm waiting for the next generation of video cards (which will apear in December-January).


----------



## UNOE

cool HDMI will do for now see if you can force 70hz-75hz through HDMI with custom Resolution. That might help in the mean time.


----------



## Pantsu

Quote:


> is it just me, or is pressing buttons a PITA on the 750d? I'm having a hard time pressing the center button to change sources. Sometimes it works first time. Sometimes I have to try a few times before it wants change.


Yes, sometimes it just won't respond to presses. Thats why I don't like capacitive buttons.


----------



## smochina4000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;15609458*
> cool HDMI will do for now see if you can force 70hz-75hz through HDMI with custom Resolution. That might help in the mean time.


O.K.! I will try that. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## TWISM

I received mine today, great monitor except is sags a fair bit on the left side. Which I could see would be possible with the arm being on the right, but its annoying me and even my wife noticed it. I do have a little android guy that I was able to put under the left side and now its even, I have emailed my vendor to see if they will let me do a swap.

I searched and did find a couple users who said they had some sag, and a few more who said their own were perfectly normal.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smochina4000;15606929*
> Because my video card does not have "displayport".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .I wanted to buy a new video card, but I was told to wait the new generation . So, I'm waiting for the next generation of video cards (which will apear in December-January).


Doesn't your card have a standard DVI port? You do not need to have a displayport connection on your video card. The cable that comes with the monitor is dual DVI by default.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;15627222*
> Doesn't your card have a standard DVI port? You do not need to have a displayport connection on your video card. The cable that comes with the monitor is dual DVI by default.


I think he has the SA750 model. Which doesn't have DVI input.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

How come the SA950 has bluetooth? I was connecting my bluetooth mouse and the monitor came up saying I could connect. What does it do, exactly? I'm curious!


----------



## Evil-Jester

im sure the glasses are bluetooth


----------



## Kariz-Matik

But the glasses weren't turned on ... Just the monitor?


----------



## smochina4000

I can't. I own the "S23A750 d" model.


----------



## mosi

Over the last days I've been playing around with the color settings a lot. With the help of an XRite i1Display Pro I've tried to come up with some balanced 6500K color temperature settings for the S27A950D.
I've found some differences with the suggested settings courtesy of SeanPoe, especially the blue level of those settings seemed too high on my unit after profiling it with the colorimeter.
For the impatient, the following is what I came up with:

2D mode:

Magic Bright Standard (as starting point)
other Magic settings off
Brightness 40 (about 120cd/m²) to
Brightness 0 (about 53cd/m²)
Contrast 82
Response Time: Normal

Red 21
Green 23
Blue 15
Gamma Mode 3
3D mode:

Brightness 100
Contrast 82

Red 45
Green 35
Blue 14
Gamma Mode 3
So now some explanation is due, right? Well, this will get lengthy so please bear with me.

*Color temperature:*
The settings will lead to a rather ideal linear color response towards a target color temperature of about 6500K in 2D and about 7000K in 3D and a luminosity of about 120cd/m² in 2D and about 70cd/m² in 3D. 6500K is about regular daylight on an overcast day at noon, so if you view some photo on paper in that kind of light, it should look similar on your Samsung. The midrange is a tiny bit emphasized but that's because of the display itself and I couldn't iron that out without a proper .icc profile. Speaking of profiles, sadly XRite changed their EULA this year and now its forbidden to post the created .icc profiles on the net without a special license from them, which I suppose costs a pretty sum of cash. Kicking in the created profile only showed really minor differences that are hardly noticable though so it's not that bad in the end. Wikipedia has an explanation about color temperature that might be worth a look if you're interested.

With the originally recommended settings of

Red 37
Green 42
Blue 50
Red and green showed an almost linear response towards 6500K but blue colors were about 10-15% more intense than they should have been, making the overall color temperature much colder than my desired 6500K. The profiling software is more targeted towards making .icc profiles so I can't really say what exact color temperature those settings get you.

*Brightness:*
Normally I'm gaming in a pretty dark environment so 120cd/m² is some sort of retina torch mode for me. Currently I run a brightness of 5 which is about 60cd\m² and is pretty comfortable while typing this wall of text.

There's another reason why I'm using such a low brightness level and why the RGB settings are somewhat low which is more of a workaround.
Measuring the maximum luminosity in 2D mode showed about 300cd/m² but 3D mode revealed a shocking 70cd/m². Ouch!
This means as soon as the monitor enters 3D mode the luminosity is heavily reduced resulting in a darker image, albeit the brightness is cranked up all the way to 100. Since my 2D settings are even a bit darker than the 3D settings now, the luminosity drop is not that bad in the end.
The only reason assumption I can come up for this is, that the backlight is being pulsed in 3D mode to reduce ghosting. This would be very much like what NVidia claims to do with their new 3DVision 2 tech.
The really weak luminosity in 3D mode is also about the only gripe I have about this monitor. This new Lightboost stuff built in the new NVidia certified monitors sounds promising but I haven't yet seen measurements of it yet.

*Contrast:*
The profiling software mostly came up with 82 as the optimum value. If you increase contrast more and more the image seems noticably brighter but you also can't distinguish different shades of white as everything looks the same. It just gets overly bright and unpleasant, at least to my eyes.
On this setting I can at least distinguish 1.2% white vs 0% and 98,8% white vs 100%, albeit 1.2% is pretty hard to make out.

*Gamma Mode:*
Gamma mode 3 seems to produce the most linear response out of the lot. The default mode of Gamma 1 strongly emphasizes the midrange values so I'm also suggesting mode 3.

*3D color settings:*
Whenever I enter the 3D mode, the monitor seems to shift the color spectrum heavily towards colder color temps so theres more blue and less red in the image. I tried to make the setting more towards 7000K since the 3D glasses have a slight brownish tint.

*Response time:*
It's been verified in other threads that setting the response time to normal before entering 3D mode leads to less ghosting out of some reason. Since I don't have any issues at normal even in QuakeLive, I'm sticking with it out of pure lazyness. The less buttons I have to push, the happier I am!

*Final thoughts:*
Now this whole stuff definately applies to my SA950 but doesn't neccessarily need to apply to yours! We've already seen measured values on some other review site which produced heavily tinted images on our monitors. Either there are several versions of this monitor around or the reviewer was given some sample that required vastly different settings. Without reference these settings look sort of OK since your brain adapts within few minutes when left without some reference image. I recommend putting some other Monitor, Laptop or whatever next to your main monitor while messing with the settings so you have at least some reference point to compare.

-> if it looks good, it probably is <-


----------



## UNOE

Thanks Mosi I will try to add to first post so others will be redirected to this post for some settings. So it won't go unnoticed if the thread gets too long. I'll try to update that by tomorrow. PM me if I forget.


----------



## TWISM

Weekend setup for BF3. Then the one below is when I feel like the 27" is a little too small.


----------



## Fabse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik*
> 
> But the glasses weren't turned on ... Just the monitor?


But the monitor also has Bluetooth in order for the glasses to be able to connect to it.


----------



## Kraven

I was thinking of playing a 3D movie, and not convert it to 3D using the software. Do I require the 3D software to watch an actual 3D movie? As I have no care for 3D gaming but am curious to see what a 3D movie looks like on this!


----------



## hipzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWISM*
> 
> Weekend setup for BF3. Then the one below is when I feel like the 27" is a little too small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/pic!]
> [/pic!]


What kind of projector are you using?


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Thanks Mosi I will try to add to first post so others will be redirected to this post for some settings. So it won't go unnoticed if the thread gets too long. I'll try to update that by tomorrow. PM me if I forget.


Nice, hope that someone will find it useful =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWISM*
> 
> Weekend setup for BF3. Then the one below is when I feel like the 27" is a little too small.


That's a beautiful setup you got there and certainly bonus points for going 5.2 surround (or is it 7.2?). Is your beamer also 120Hz? Somehow the Samsung has more or less replaced my Epson as main screen as I absolutely love the 120Hz. I'd love to upgrade the Epson but besides from saving up some cash there's nothing really usable on the market yet.


----------



## albatross_

I have a question. Do you actually have to be consistently outputting >120 FPS from your GPU to see any tangible benefit from a 120 Hz monitor? Or will the image appear smoother nonetheless? I ask because I am thinking of getting the 750D. And for example on a game like MW3, I have seen that the 6970 only outputs around 80+ FPS so if there is no real benefit then I might just stick with a 60Hz IPS panel.


----------



## mosi

No, you don't have to exceed 120FPS. You'll see improvements in smoothness over a 60Hz display as long as you exceed 60FPS. If you exceed 120FPS you'd need a monitor with more than 120Hz to see further improvements, if that'd be still noticable that is.


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albatross_*
> 
> I have a question. Do you actually have to be consistently outputting >120 FPS from your GPU to see any tangible benefit from a 120 Hz monitor? Or will the image appear smoother nonetheless? I ask because I am thinking of getting the 750D. And for example on a game like MW3, I have seen that the 6970 only outputs around 80+ FPS so if there is no real benefit then I might just stick with a 60Hz IPS panel.


The difference between 60 and 80 FPS is already pretty substantial, so yes, it is worth it IMO.


----------



## TWISM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWISM*
> 
> I received mine today, great monitor except is sags a fair bit on the left side. Which I could see would be possible with the arm being on the right, but its annoying me and even my wife noticed it. I do have a little android guy that I was able to put under the left side and now its even, I have emailed my vendor to see if they will let me do a swap.
> I searched and did find a couple users who said they had some sag, and a few more who said their own were perfectly normal.


Just a follow up, I received my 2nd replacement and it sags also, both sag about 3/16" of an inch on the left. I checked it on a few difference surfaces just to make sure it wasn't my desk, which I had pretty much ruled out since the base shows level and the desk.

So far, I have fixed it by putting my little android figure under the left side, It's actually damn near a perfect fit and keeps the monitor there and the little figure looks like he is hanging out.

I am kind of OCD about stuff so I am still debating if I get rid of this monitor, which is sad because its a great piece of equipment, sucks to be OCD at times.

You can see my little guy here...


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> No, you don't have to exceed 120FPS. You'll see improvements in smoothness over a 60Hz display as long as you exceed 60FPS. If you exceed 120FPS you'd need a monitor with more than 120Hz to see further improvements, if that'd be still noticable that is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> The difference between 60 and 80 FPS is already pretty substantial, so yes, it is worth it IMO.


Cool okay thanks for the input guys. Good to know my current setup will not hinder me from getting a 120Hz. Heehee.


----------



## bulow85

I own 3x of theese, and i absolutely love them...

A question!
I am running them with the dvi cables that came with the monitors, directly into my 580`s, it says i am running @ 120hz in battlefield 3.... but am i? not bothering yo read the entire thread to find out-...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bobotheklown

If you're still looking to pick up one of these, now's a great time! 









http://www.overclock.net/t/1166934/newegg-samsung-sa950-27-sa750#post_15674003


----------



## critical46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulow85*
> 
> I own 3x of theese, and i absolutely love them...
> A question!
> I am running them with the dvi cables that came with the monitors, directly into my 580`s, it says i am running @ 120hz in battlefield 3.... but am i? not bothering yo read the entire thread to find out-...
> Thanks in advance!


If you're outputting 120 FPS in BF3, then yes. You can use FRAPS or the in game FPS check by entering render.drawfps true

Anything over 80 fps looks amazing in BF3 on this monitor.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulow85*
> 
> I own 3x of theese, and i absolutely love them...
> A question!
> I am running them with the dvi cables that came with the monitors, directly into my 580`s, it says i am running @ 120hz in battlefield 3.... but am i? not bothering yo read the entire thread to find out-...
> Thanks in advance!


But make sure you know how to check the on screen menu for how many Hz you are displaying this is the true way to tell how much hz is being displayed. Frame rate like said before will help to see smoothness. But if its not going 120hz then frame rate doesn't matter. The problem with games saying 120hz is I don't believe them many games will claim 120hz but the on screen menu will say its only doing 60hz make sure you always check this (its with the buttons on the monitor) if you have any games that lie and say 120hz in the game menu and the in screen menu says otherwise then use the custom Resolution trick on the first post.


----------



## bulow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46*
> 
> If you're outputting 120 FPS in BF3, then yes. You can use FRAPS or the in game FPS check by entering render.drawfps true
> Anything over 80 fps looks amazing in BF3 on this monitor.


Okej, i am using fraps,.. is just a click or some command...? cant se cause im @ work until friday.
And no, on 3 monitors i am not even close to 120, but on single well above







running everything @ stoch right know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> But make sure you know how to check the on screen menu for how many Hz you are displaying this is the true way to tell how much hz is being displayed. Frame rate like said before will help to see smoothness. But if its not going 120hz then frame rate doesn't matter. The problem with games saying 120hz is I don't believe them many games will claim 120hz but the on screen menu will say its only doing 60hz make sure you always check this (its with the buttons on the monitor) if you have any games that lie and say 120hz in the game menu and the in screen menu says otherwise then use the custom Resolution trick on the first post.


Okej thanks alot! will check this out...


----------



## critical46

No, just use fraps. You don't see true 120hz unless you are getting 120fps or more. But anything over 80 should look amazing in BF3


----------



## Kraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraven*
> 
> I was thinking of playing a 3D movie, and not convert it to 3D using the software. Do I require the 3D software to watch an actual 3D movie? As I have no care for 3D gaming but am curious to see what a 3D movie looks like on this!


Anyone know? Nobody seems to have answered me


----------



## bulow85

i have no idea to be honest, why dont you google it?


----------



## nvous23

The edge lit LED's in the bottom right corner went out on one of my S23A750's. It seems like there is 6 modules to the edge lit system because from exact bottom center to bottom right the whole display is dim and if I look into the bezel it is not illuminated like the other sides are. My guess is there's two top, two bottom, and one on each side. I am hoping I can get fry's to replace the display for me even though its been over 30 days. Really don't want to RMA through Samsung that takes forever.


----------



## soymilk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kraven*
> 
> I was thinking of playing a 3D movie, and not convert it to 3D using the software. Do I require the 3D software to watch an actual 3D movie? As I have no care for 3D gaming but am curious to see what a 3D movie looks like on this!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know? Nobody seems to have answered me
Click to expand...

What kinda 3d movie are you talking about? To my knowledge there's not that many actual movie files in native 3d. (none that i can think of)

But using my ps3 connected via hdmi plays 3d blurays without a hitch.


----------



## eduardmc

I bought a blu-ray drive lite-on for my pc and it came bundle with cyberlink blu-ray suite (3d). i cannot find a way to play 3d using 3d blu-rays. Can anyone help me with this.


----------



## UNOE

you might need Cyberlink powerDVD


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> you might need Cyberlink powerDVD


yeah that's what i'm using and it does give me the option to view 3d but nothing happens, i do see the screen interlance but no 3d effect. While i use a external 3d blu-ray player with hdmi it works wondefully find but cannot get it to work with my pc blu-ray 3d drive.


----------



## Pantsu

I've also tried BD3D with Cyberlink PowerDVD and it only worked with the latest version.


----------



## critical46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kraven*
> 
> I was thinking of playing a 3D movie, and not convert it to 3D using the software. Do I require the 3D software to watch an actual 3D movie? As I have no care for 3D gaming but am curious to see what a 3D movie looks like on this!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know? Nobody seems to have answered me
Click to expand...

I use Power DVD 11 Ultra. Just stick a Blu Ray in or mount an ISO then hit the 3d button while watching the movie. Don't make any adjustments to the monitor.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks will give it a go!


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46*
> 
> I use Power DVD 11 Ultra. Just stick a Blu Ray in or mount an ISO then hit the 3d button while watching the movie. Don't make any adjustments to the monitor.


Power dvd 10 or DVD 11 ultra does not work in my pc with nvidia and this monitor. yours might work since you probably are using display port, i'm i right? tomorrow i'll connect a hdmi from my vga to the monitor and see if this way works. i had the monitor before connected to a blu-ray player with hdmi and used to work beautifully but i cannot get it to work with a internal blu-ray drive.


----------



## UNOE

I haven't used any movies yet. Hopefully someone else will chime in and help you.


----------



## SeanPoe

I just use VLC to watch side-by-side 3d movies. Start the movie up (it will be split), put it in fullscreen, switch the monitor to side-by-side 3d mode manually, you will now see a single 3d image. It works flawlessly.

For powerdvd, start up a 3d movie, play it (it MUST be playing, but don't hit the 3d button yet and make sure it's not fullscreen), click the gear icon to the right of the 3d button (lower-right of the UI), then use these settings:

*General*

Top-slider all the way to the left
Left eye first
*Source image*

Side-by-side (or auto should work, but just set it to sbs)
*Display Devices*

Click the lower bubble, set it to _120hz time sequential 3d lcd_
Now restart your movie and hit the 3d button in the button-right (next to that gear icon). It should put it in fullscreen and switch your monitor to 3d frame-sequential mode and you'll get a message saying something like "now viewing 3d content" or something. In the future all you need to do is start your movie and then hit the 3d button.

If that doesn't work for you then try updating your display drivers. Power-dvd didn't work for me when i was using older ATI drivers that didn't have the HD3D patch. There might be a similar problem with nvidia drivers too.


----------



## critical46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Power dvd 10 or DVD 11 ultra does not work in my pc with nvidia and this monitor. yours might work since you probably are using display port, i'm i right? tomorrow i'll connect a hdmi from my vga to the monitor and see if this way works. i had the monitor before connected to a blu-ray player with hdmi and used to work beautifully but i cannot get it to work with a internal blu-ray drive.


I use the supplied DVI cable. I'm not sure why Power DVD does not work but 3d and 120hz works perfectly through DVI for me.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46*
> 
> I use the supplied DVI cable. I'm not sure why Power DVD does not work but 3d and 120hz works perfectly through DVI for me.


Whats the setting in power dvd11. it says in the software that frame sequencia is not supported and when movie starts the 3d icon becomes gray out.


----------



## critical46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Whats the setting in power dvd11. it says in the software that frame sequencia is not supported and when movie starts the 3d icon becomes gray out.


I don't change any settings. All I do is start for instance Avatar, turn on the glasses when it says to, then hit the 3d button and everything changes. Maybe there is a problem with Nvidia cards and this monitor. I remember reading something like that. Try a different movie perhaps? Hope this helps...a bit at least.


----------



## UNOE

Thanks for the help


----------



## Mytharc

Am i going crazy or do these monitors fluctuate in price really often? i swear the S23A950 goes down to $450 on the weekends or something.


----------



## Hellish

Anyone else see the newer, but lower end SA700D's? the s23a700d is $400 locally and I am thinking about getting it, I like the look of the 950D a lot better but the base looks like it would make surround impossible on the 23" as on the 27" there is the hang over but 23 there is not, also I am liking it over the 750D as there is no clear edge on the bezel just black, and no weird base










http://www.samsung.com/africa_en/consumer/pc-peripherals-printer/monitors/led/LS23A700DS/XA/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=specification

Anyone know if it uses the same panel? or any negatives to this compared to the others?

Edit: I think the S23a700d's on the outside and the s23a950d in the middle would be sick, that is why I am really hoping for the same panel (even though the height is different.) but will probably end up 3x 700D


----------



## mosi

So the 23" model does exist? Over here in germany it's nowhere to be found. A friend is looking for it like crazy. He even mailed Samsung over here but they told him they didn't know of any new displays coming to the market these days.

I found something for the nvidia 3D Vision crowd in here. Maybe someone already stated it but it can't hurt to write it down again.

*3D Vision - which eye first?*
If you use 3D Vision, it's important that your left eye gets to see the frame, your GPU rendered for it and vice versa. Your GPU will render the alternating frames from 2 different angles and the 3D effect only makes sense if the angles match the position your eyes are in your head. Imagine switching your eyes from left to right, the world has to look pretty weird then right?

When you switch your Samsung to 3D mode it will use its shutter glasses to display one frame to your left eye and one to your right. The issue is, your GPU is not aware which frame goes to your left eye and which to your right. The only 2 constants are that the frames alternate and they do so in 120Hz. This is because the NVidia driver only sends the L/R information to the emulator and your Samsung is blissfully unaware which frame is for which eye. When you enter 3D mode you have about a 50% chance that the image your left eye sees actually was meant for your left eye. If you win, the 3D effect will be good until you exit 3D mode. If you lose, the whole scene will look weird and in rare and drastic scenarios your brain will melt.

How to find out?
If your game doesn't have a 2D crosshair, try using this NVidia builtin 2D Crosshair for starters. Hit CTRL+F12 for toggling it. Do you see only one? Then you're most likely golden.

Its reversed! Help!
If you see 2 of them there's 2 things you can do

Exit and re-enter 3D mode by hitting Ctrl+T until you only see one crosshair. This can take a handful of tries.
Go into your OSD and set L/R change from L/R to R/L or vice versa.
Personally I like to go gambling with Ctrl+T more than messing around in the OST just because its faster.


----------



## HGooper

Need to ask you guys something about the DVI cable. Is there any different between normal DVI cable that you can get from all other LCDs and the DVI cable that comes along with S27A950D? Only the S27A950D's DVI cable that capable to do 120hz? Is there any harm or drawback if I just normal DVI cable on S27A950D?

I want to link my laptop to my S27A950D, and my laptop only has VGA-out, so what I'm thinking is that use a VGA cable and add a DVI converter on the other end to connect it to S27A950D, I'm just not sure that whether there's any side effect or not if I do this.


----------



## mosi

Essentially you get a Dual Link DVI-D cable with the Samsung and that's the only way to feed it 120Hz via DVI. I'm not sure if the VGA output of your laptop will work but I doubt it since it's a DVI-D which means its only for digital signals.


----------



## HGooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> Essentially you get a Dual Link DVI-D cable with the Samsung and that's the only way to feed it 120Hz via DVI. I'm not sure if the VGA output of your laptop will work but I doubt it since it's a DVI-D which means its only for digital signals.


I did link my laptop to my previous Benq 24" LCD before(with converter), and it did work quite well. But since S27A950D uses Dual Link DVI-D cable, I don't really dare to try it unless I'm 100% sure that it's ok.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Just ordered a S27A950D, picking up from the retailer today, can't wait!


----------



## Hellish

700D got listed at BHPhotovideo for $380

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/831241-REG/Samsung_S23A700D_S23A700D_23_3D_LED_MONITOR.html

yunomakeanoglassescheaperversion


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> yunomakeanoglassescheaperversion


Those glasses are probably the most profitable part for Samsung. They artificially add like $100 to the acceptable pricetag and probably only cost 3$ to make


----------



## Sander H

Hi, first post here









Received my S27A750D today, so far I love it. 1080P on a 27" screen works perfect for me (my eyes are about 2 to 2,5 feet away from the screen).

One issue though, out of the box the monitor came with 100% brightness (for which you'll need sunglasses







) and as soon as I lower it to 99 or less it starts buzzing. When it's silent in the room I can hear it pretty good. Only with 100% brightness the monitor is quiet. Is there any solution for this? I know a lot of monitors make some sort of sound, but it's a bit louder than I experienced with the P2370HD and other screens I had before.

Edit: I should probably mention I didn't install the driver yet.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sander H*
> 
> Hi, first post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One issue though, out of the box the monitor came with 100% brightness (for which you'll need sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and as soon as I lower it to 99 or less it starts buzzing.


Sounds defective to me. My monitor makes no sound whatsoever no matter what settings i use, the driver won't change that either. You might have the refresh rate set incorrectly in windows, confirm that it's at 120hz in display options (Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Display\Screen Resolution\Advanced Settings\Monitor).


----------



## Sander H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Sounds defective to me. My monitor makes no sound whatsoever no matter what settings i use, the driver won't change that either. You might have the refresh rate set incorrectly in windows, confirm that it's at 120hz in display options (Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Display\Screen Resolution\Advanced Settings\Monitor).


The refresh rate was automatically set to 120hz the first time I turned it on through DisplayPort. I just tried 60hz but the noise is still there.

I stepped back 2 meters and I could still hear the buzz. Guess I have to replace this one and try a new one, especially since I don't see any similar problems in this thread.

Another thing I can try is to hook it up on my PS3 with HDMI and see if it changes anything.


----------



## SeanPoe

You could also check to see if the fan in the back is spinning properly. Other people with the 750D have mentioned that that fan doesn't spin when they turn on the monitor for the first time. Worth a shot at least


----------



## Sander H

Just checked, and the fan is working properly. I hear it spinning hard for a few seconds when I turn the screen on, then it goes silent but I assume that's ok as the screen doesn't turns off by itself.


----------



## malikq86

Hey guys...I have 2 issues.

I am running my A750D in dual screen with a HP zr24w (one as main, other as extension). The problem is..*everytime I restart my PC, the 750D loses it's dual screen mode*...it just stays blank at startup...and the ONLY way I can get Windows to recognize it..is if I unplug and replug in the A750D. I have to manually pull the power cable out and replug in everytime I turn on my PC..annoying.

1 important note...im probably the last guy on earth to be running Vista...but I will be upgrading to Windows 7 tomorrow...i hope that fixes it. FYI, I also have a Zotac GTX 570. A750D runs at 120hz and the zr24w runs at 60hz.



Also, *when in dual screen mode, set as the secondary monitor...the HP zr24w monitor feels more laggy (in a smooth way..like it's under water) than normal (compared single monitor mode or primary)*...its running at 60hz...but it has a weird sluggish effect that is never present when I run it alone. For instance, if I move a window on the zr24w around in a circle, sometimes the window will have to play caught up to the mouse...this does not happen in single monitor mode or when it is the primary monitor....its hard to explain...


----------



## Sander H

Unfortunately I've got another issue with the screen. When I sit in front of it (2,5 feet away) with my eyes right in the middle of the screen and viewing a white page, the lower part of the screen is brighter than the upper half. When I scroll down and keep my eyes on the lower half of the screen which slowly moves to the upper half it gets less bright the further it goes up, without moving my head of course. It even happens (though a bit less obvious) when I sit higher and have my eyes as high as the top bezel. Then the screen still looks brigther on the lower half. Going to let this one pick up and let it replace for a new one.

BTW, this issue is also present with other colors, but white was the most obvious.

Maybe someone can check this site and tell if the blue on the left and right side is completely equal from the bottom to the top when staring at the middle of the screen.

To me the blue on the upper half of the screen is darker, as if I sit way too low, which is not the case.


----------



## Sander H

Didn't want to wait until Monday or Tuesday, so I bought a second monitor. This one is silent en doesn't have the brightness problem either









Strange thing is that the first 'broken' one was made in Nov. 2011 and the good one in Aug. 2011. I guess there haven't been made many changes to the panel, if any at all.


----------



## BBG

this monitor is amazing even 360/ps3 look fantastic on this thing.


----------



## Sander H

Yes it does, looks awesome.

Does anybody know why this message pops up sometimes? It says lower settings applied, but when I look at my settings it's still normal at 1920x1080 and 120hz.










I haven't tried reinstalling ati drivers, maybe that works.


----------



## Mytharc

Alright, so this question may have been answered somewhere, but it's driving me nuts. If I purchase the SA750D which does not have a DVI input, and my video card is a 560 ti with only HDMI and DVI outputs how can i get a 120hz refresh rate? Is it only possible with Display port meaning an AMD card?


----------



## Kfizzle

I am running an EVGA GTX 570. It has a display port connection and not an AMD card. There is another option to get a converter for dvi/display port but the cost just doesn't make sense. Better off just upgrading your video card.

Kevin


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytharc*
> 
> Alright, so this question may have been answered somewhere, but it's driving me nuts. If I purchase the SA750D which does not have a DVI input, and my video card is a 560 ti with only HDMI and DVI outputs how can i get a 120hz refresh rate? Is it only possible with Display port meaning an AMD card?


i hate to bring you bad news...but as far as I know you have to have a Display port to get 120hz with the 750D...UNLESS..ther eis such a thing as a dual DVI to Displayport converter.

I don't think this will work: http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B087B-002B-DisplayPort-Dual-Link/dp/B002ISVI3U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322520401&sr=8-1

you might want to research this...


----------



## UNOE

yep pretty much better off getting a new card with Display Port but there are many options from Nvidia now of days but for 3D you might as well move to AMD anyway.


----------



## GetX

can anyone tell me the difference between the SA750 and the SA750D?
I noticed the D version is a little more expensive


----------



## Sander H

So I still get this Display Port error sometimes, even though de driver for the monitor is installed and the ati drivers for the graphics card. When I look at the settings, it's still at 1920x1080 120hz, while the error message says it's lowered which is not the case. Mostly happens when the pc is on or in sleep mode and the monitor is turned off. When turning it on the error can pop up. Also when this happens for example the msn window is always reset to the left corner of the screen while I manually set it to the right everytime.

Now I noticed in Device Manager there is a '?' under Other Devices and a '!' under VIdeo Controller. I assume that's causing the error, as my motherboard also has an onboard vga but I didn't install these drivers as I don't use the onboard vga anyway. Can someone confirm this could be the cause of these errors?


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetX*
> 
> can anyone tell me the difference between the SA750 and the SA750D?
> I noticed the D version is a little more expensive


I don't know if there is any difference. There is a T27SA950D out there (note the T) which includes a TV tuner of some sort but lacks DVI input if I'm not mistaken.
The D denotes the type of 3D I think because the replacement Samsung glasses are sold for "D" model types of Televisions and also work on the SA950 and probably also the SA750


----------



## smochina4000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kfizzle*
> 
> I am running an EVGA GTX 570. It has a display port connection and not an AMD card. There is another option to get a converter for dvi/display port but the cost just doesn't make sense. Better off just upgrading your video card.
> Kevin


I'm in the same situation as you . I'm using HDMi at 60 Hz.


----------



## jcrew3002

I JUST GOT THE SA950D AND THIS IS IN ALL CAPS SO THAT YOU CAN GET A GLIMPS OF MY EXCITMENT AT 2AM, THIS SCREEN IS THE BEST IVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!









The 3D is amazing and the fact that it is true 120hz and not a marketing gimmick is further amazing, where has this screen been all my life!


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> I JUST GOT THE SA950D AND THIS IS IN ALL CAPS SO THAT YOU CAN GET A GLIMPS OF MY EXCITMENT AT 2AM, THIS SCREEN IS THE BEST IVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3D is amazing and the fact that it is true 120hz and not a marketing gimmick is further amazing, where has this screen been all my life!


post pics


----------



## jcrew3002

Here are some Pics of my new screeny! I'm logged in to my account setting to prove its me









I have a GTX 580 and batman arkham, i set all graphics setting to lowest and turn of all AA and DX11 the fps wont go over 60, i have the screen set at 120hz and im using V-sync in Batman Arkham City. Sooo it should let my fps go up to 120fps for smooth looking gameplay.. but Fraps show it wont go past 60fps, how do i run the game in 120hz??


----------



## kevindd992002

Are these two monitors the best 120Hz 3d gaming monitors available?


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> I have a GTX 580 and batman arkham, i set all graphics setting to lowest and turn of all AA and DX11 the fps wont go over 60, i have the screen set at 120hz and im using V-sync in Batman Arkham City. Sooo it should let my fps go up to 120fps for smooth looking gameplay.. but Fraps show it wont go past 60fps, how do i run the game in 120hz??


Turning off vsync is pretty much the only way to get your fps to unlock past 60 in DX11. If you switch it to DX9 it will probably set your vysnc-lock at the proper 120fps. A lot of DX11 games (especially console ports like Arkham) will improperly set the vsync-lock at 60fps for 120hz monitors.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Are these two monitors the best 120Hz 3d gaming monitors available?


Yes...in terms of quality. they are expensive tho, for good reason.


----------



## Mytharc

Jumped on the 23" SA950D for $450, hopefully I wont regret it


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Turning off vsync is pretty much the only way to get your fps to unlock past 60 in DX11. If you switch it to DX9 it will probably set your vysnc-lock at the proper 120fps. A lot of DX11 games (especially console ports like Arkham) will improperly set the vsync-lock at 60fps for 120hz monitors.


"Since Batman is based on a modified Unreal Engine 3 graphics engine, by default Frame Smoothing is enabled, and the values set keep the framerate between 24-62 FPS by default. The only way to bypass this FPS cap is to manually set a higher FPS. If you go into "..\Steam\steamapps\common\batman2\BmGame\Config" you will find a file called "DefaultEngine.INI". It is this file you will want to open, and scroll way down until you find [Engine.GameEngine]. Under there, you will see that bSmoothFrameRate=TRUE, you can leave this enabled. What you want to change is MinSmoothedFrameRate to 0, then change MaxSmoothedFrameRate to 999, and this will allow the game to fall anywhere between 0 and 999 FPS for true unlocked performance."

Source

I just read followed this article and shazam! 120hz and 117fps, as long as my fps doesnt go past 120fps there should be no tarring on the screen. I set the frame limit to 115 to avoid this.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Yes...in terms of quality. they are expensive tho, for good reason.


Do I need 120 Hz though? What is their difference from normal 60 Hz monitors?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Hey can anybody who owns one of these Samsung 27" SA950 or SA750 monitors tell me if they have compared them to a 30" 1600p monitor and which one would be better for gaming? Thanks!


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Here are some Pics of my new screeny! I'm logged in to my account setting to prove its me
> [UR=[URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/167777/width/600/height/448/flags/]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1276766/width/600/height/448[/URL]]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> I have a GTX 580 and batman arkham, i set all graphics setting to lowest and turn of all AA and DX11 the fps wont go over 60, i have the screen set at 120hz and im using V-sync in Batman Arkham City. Sooo it should let my fps go up to 120fps for smooth looking gameplay.. but Fraps show it wont go past 60fps, how do i run the game in 120hz??


only bad thing is that you cant put them in eyefinity because of the stands
thats why im going with the 750


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytharc*
> 
> Jumped on the 23" SA950D for $450, hopefully I wont regret it


i went for 23" 750D. I think 27" is a little too big for 1080p...unless you push the screen back. 23" should be sharper...but some people think 1080p on 27" is fine..others don't.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> i went for 23" 750D. I think 27" is a little too big for 1080p...unless you push the screen back. 23" should be sharper...but some people think 1080p on 27" is fine..others don't.


Would it look better for the 23" though? Is 23" the average gaming monitor size nowadays?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Would it look better for the 23" though? Is 23" the average gaming monitor size nowadays?


not sure exactly what you mean. but yeah, 23" should look sharper than 27" (if resolution is the same at 1080p). Bigger screen size, like 27" is fun but i recommend all people to go to a store and play around with a 23" 1080p and 27" 1080p before they decide. For me, 23" was noticeably better for clarity/sharpness - 27" 1080p...is a fun screen size...but everything was a little too big..icons on windows felt odd to me...just too big (if resolution was higher, i would of considered it). For gaming, 27" might be fun, tho some people say its harder to see everything on the screen..and you might have to turn up AA settings vs. 23". They both have pros and cons....people should go to a store and check both screen sizes at 1080p before deciding. Overall, 27" 1080p was too big for me at that resolution...and ideally I wish I could of gotten a 120hz 24" 1200p. 23" 1080p is a little to small of a screen size for me...but closer to what I wanted. to each his own.

btw - I got my 23" 750D for $390..from buy.com ($399 - $10 promo)


----------



## Zuryx

Hey guys, I'm contemplating getting between the S23A750D and S23A350H.

I could use some advice from somebody who has experience with these monitors. Is 3D capability the only difference?
the S23A750D is significantly more expensive and I dont really care much for 3D. Both monitors are 120hz i think, so should i get the SA350H instead?

Is the Image quality for both the same? So far Samsung panels seem to have the best image quality of all the monitors i've seen


----------



## malikq86

^ people get 3D monitors not because they want 3D..but because they want 120hz...if you have a good pc that can push 70+ fps in games...you will want a 120hz monitor. if not, 60hz would be fine. 60hz can display 60 frames a second...so if your system is super powerful and can deliver 100+ fps...your monitor is holding you back. if it cannot display that many frames per second..60hz is fine. 120hz will display 120 frames a second...which makes fast motion look smooth....3D monitors running in 2D is what gamers with good graphic cards get because they want smooth game play. so if your pc can deliver more than 60fps ...120hz is the way to go...you can see more images per second...which makes everything looks smoother.

if you don't think you need 120hz..or if you pc cannot push 70+ fps consistently...get a 60hz IPS.

0 - 60 fps = get 60hz IPS
70+ fps = get 120hz TN monitor.

no reason to ever buy 60hz TN monitors...tho i might consider high-end Samsung monitors.


----------



## Zuryx

are there no 120hz ips monitors?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> not sure exactly what you mean. but yeah, 23" should look sharper than 27" (if resolution is the same at 1080p). Bigger screen size, like 27" is fun but i recommend all people to go to a store and play around with a 23" 1080p and 27" 1080p before they decide. For me, 23" was noticeably better for clarity/sharpness - 27" 1080p...is a fun screen size...but everything was a little too big..icons on windows felt odd to me...just too big (if resolution was higher, i would of considered it). For gaming, 27" might be fun, tho some people say its harder to see everything on the screen..and you might have to turn up AA settings vs. 23". They both have pros and cons....people should go to a store and check both screen sizes at 1080p before deciding. Overall, 27" 1080p was too big for me at that resolution...and ideally I wish I could of gotten a 120hz 24" 1200p. 23" 1080p is a little to small of a screen size for me...but closer to what I wanted. to each his own.
> btw - I got my 23" 750D for $390..from buy.com ($399 - $10 promo)


Thanks for the info.

How do Samsung brands compare to other brands having 120 Hz monitors as well? Is Samsung the most recommended screen to go with (bias aside)?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuryx*
> 
> are there no 120hz ips monitors?


Don't exist....might never exist....don't hold your breath for them anytime soon.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> How do Samsung brands compare to other brands having 120 Hz monitors as well? Is Samsung the most recommended screen to go with (bias aside)?


Yeah Samsung 750/950 are the best overall - but expensive. After that, I recommend Asus VG236HE - it's glossy screen and cost a lot less. If you want matted screen I would get the Planar SA2311W. This is based off of a lot of research I did about 2 months ago. I'm not sure if anything new has entered the market since then...but as of 2 months ago for 120hz I rank them as:

S23A950/A750 (expensive) > VG236HE (great price; glossy) >= SA2311W (very good; matted)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Yeah Samsung 750/950 are the best overall - but expensive. After that, I recommend Asus VG236HE - it's glossy screen and cost a lot less. If you want matted screen I would get the Planar SA2311W. This is based off of a lot of research I did about 2 months ago. I'm not sure if anything new has entered the market since then...but as of 2 months ago for 120hz I rank them as:
> S23A950/A750 (expensive) > VG236HE (great price; glossy) >= SA2311W (very good; matted)


Thanks. I hope somebody can input some information on the latest screens. How about the Dell monitors, for 60 Hz are they good?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

So are these Samsung 27" 120Hz monitors superior to 30" 1600p monitors for gaming?


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> So are these Samsung 27" 120Hz monitors superior to 30" 1600p monitors for gaming?


In terms of smooth gameplay the 120hz is by far the best if you can achieve higher than 70fps, you'll notice the difference, even when dragging windows across the desktop there is a certain, almost shocking, smoothness that you'd never see without a 120hz refresh rate, you see just how smooth windows 7 really is. Now for a 1600p display that is a very nice display to have, if you sit optimal distance away you get a "looking through the window" feel as if its not even a screen but a natural window, you shouldn't be too close to the screen or it defeats the purpose of having 1600p, unless your using it purely for screen real-estate, in which case 2 large 1080p screens would be a cheaper solution.









Is anyone having this problem with their Samsung 3D glasses? (S27A950D) I saw it mentioned on YouTube, a kid had a problem with the right lens ghosting. The right lens on my glasses are ghosting the image while the left lens is fine. I've tried different setting but nothing helps, here are the pics.
*
Original 3D image.*


*Through Right Lens*


*Through Left Lens (ghosting)*


----------



## kevindd992002

These Samsung drives aren't compatible with Nvdia 3D vision tech, right? So how do you Nvidia guys play in 3D?


----------



## GetX

http://www.megabuy.com.au/samsung-s23a750d-23-widescreen-3d-monitor-p279142.html
$309....

http://www.megabuy.com.au/samsung-s23a750-23-widescreen-ultraslim-3d-led-monitor-p270648.html
$364...

the 364 one says a response time of 2ms compared to 5ms on the 309..

which one should i go for?


----------



## mcg75

Here's an update on my 950d.

Been playing Skyrim with vsync forced off. Simply wonderful. The picture quality and colors are excellent.


----------



## Griffin

I am thinking about buying the S27A950D . But i am abit worried about the sag on the left hand side that users are reporting. Could you guys with the S27A950D tell me if it is a common problem ?


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griffin*
> 
> I am thinking about buying the S27A950D . But i am abit worried about the sag on the left hand side that users are reporting. Could you guys with the S27A950D tell me if it is a common problem ?


bumping for this aswell


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griffin*
> 
> I am thinking about buying the S27A950D . But i am abit worried about the sag on the left hand side that users are reporting. Could you guys with the S27A950D tell me if it is a common problem ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> So are these Samsung 27" 120Hz monitors superior to 30" 1600p monitors for gaming?
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of smooth gameplay the 120hz is by far the best if you can achieve higher than 70fps, you'll notice the difference, even when dragging windows across the desktop there is a certain, almost shocking, smoothness that you'd never see without a 120hz refresh rate, you see just how smooth windows 7 really is. Now for a 1600p display that is a very nice display to have, if you sit optimal distance away you get a "looking through the window" feel as if its not even a screen but a natural window, you shouldn't be too close to the screen or it defeats the purpose of having 1600p, unless your using it purely for screen real-estate, in which case 2 large 1080p screens would be a cheaper solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone having this problem with their Samsung 3D glasses? (S27A950D) I saw it mentioned on YouTube, a kid had a problem with the right lens ghosting. The right lens on my glasses are ghosting the image while the left lens is fine. I've tried different setting but nothing helps, here are the pics.
> *
> Original 3D image.*
> 
> 
> *Through Right Lens*
> 
> 
> *Through Left Lens (ghosting)*
Click to expand...

^Bump^ anyone experience this?


----------



## critical46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> So are these Samsung 27" 120Hz monitors superior to 30" 1600p monitors for gaming?


I think so. More FPS>Higher resolution. I truly believe that the higher FPS gives an advantage.


----------



## mosi

I have really bad news for the NVidia crowd in here.
If you have installed the latest 290.x drivers you may have noticed that there is no Generic CRT mode in the 3D Vision options in the NVidia control center anymore. According to the NVidia tech support there a decision was made to remove that mode from the 290.x drivers onward.
I'd love to be wrong on this but as far as I understand the whole thing, this means you will not be able to get a 120Hz frame alternating 3D signal out of an NVidia card from there on, if your monitor is not 3D vision ready. Neither with the USB emulator nor the retail 3D vision kit as they are pretty much alike.

For now I'm staying with the 285.x drivers and will now proceed to mindlessly slaughter the next person I see in Skyrim to vent off some of the most immediate frustration.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> ^Bump^ anyone experience this?


Did you try setting the monitors response time to normal?


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> ^Bump^ anyone experience this?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try setting the monitors response time to normal?
Click to expand...

While the screen is in 3D mode the response time feature is not selectable, it seems that the monitor has a default response time setting that cant be changed. Since the left lens is not affected by ghosting it seems to be a problem with the shutter speed on the right lens? I hope I'm not the only one who has experienced this, I don't want to RMA the glasses to Samsung as I'm sure the process will be irritating and take weeks to get it back


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> While the screen is in 3D mode the response time feature is not selectable, it seems that the monitor has a default response time setting that cant be changed. Since the left lens is not affected by ghosting it seems to be a problem with the shutter speed on the right lens? I hope I'm not the only one who has experienced this, I don't want to RMA the glasses to Samsung as I'm sure the process will be irritating and take weeks to get it back


You need to change it to Normal response time while in 2d mode and it will fix the ghosting issue in 3d. Read the original post and check the links to the setup guide for more info.

Edit: and yes, there is a minor amount of ghosting in the right eye, but what you're seeing is exaggerated by having the response time improperly set.


----------



## jcrew3002

I'll give that a try


----------



## GetX

so my gtx570 has a displayport connection.
and the 750 does aswell, would it be possible for me to run 3 of these screens with nvidia?


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetX*
> 
> so my gtx570 has a displayport connection.
> and the 750 does aswell, would it be possible for me to run 3 of these screens with nvidia?


I don't think a single NVidia card can do triple monitors. Wasn't that eyefinity thing the big selling point of ATI cards until now?


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> I don't think a single NVidia card can do triple monitors. Wasn't that eyefinity thing the big selling point of ATI cards until now?


I meant if i upgraded to double 570's.
The eyefinity thing was because amd has more vram then nvidia, but if you can get a nvidia card with large ram your good to go


----------



## Raarup

Hello!

I just ordered my SA950 today - getting it tomorrow, cant wait - want to go to sleep early just to wake up and take delivery









I'll post some pictures as soon as i get it setup, also wanted to say - that this thread really helped me out with all the info i needed, to make the order.

/Raarup.


----------



## malikq86

^ u get 23" or 27" version?


----------



## Raarup

Oh Im sorry, didnt state that - its the 27"







cant play on anything less


----------



## jcrew3002

You will not be disapointed, this monitor should win Product of the Year! whos with me!


----------



## kevindd992002

If only it was 120 Hz and 3D


----------



## Griffin

I'm just after buying the 27A750 cant wait to get it.

The reason i went for the 27A750 over the 950 was panel uniformity is better on the 750. Hopefully the display port connection is popular on future GPU'S as i had to sacrifice the dvi connection on the 950.

I found the reviews on this site great for making my decision.
http://www.pcmonitors.org/monitor-reviews


----------



## jcrew3002

Is plasma better than IPS and LCD technology? yes or no


----------



## Raarup

So, I got my screen today - Finally









Love it, its great - used some of the color settings from this post to config it, seems to be great so far - cant wait to game all night later today


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Is plasma better than IPS and LCD technology? yes or no


I don't think it's better then IPS







it has pros and cons vs standard LCD t.v.


----------



## jcrew3002

Nice setup! another all night gamer, welcome to the club







. I will be playing GTA SA in 3D all night wooooot!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Nice setup! another all night gamer, welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will be playing GTA SA in 3D all night wooooot!


How do you play in 3D with your Nvidia card?


----------



## cruisx

Anyplace cheaper to get this in canada other than bestbuy?

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/id/10178215.aspx

Even on staff pricing its still 649 -___-


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How do you play in 3D with your Nvidia card?


You need this which works fine with driver versions lower than 290.x. After that this won't work anymore.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How do you play in 3D with your Nvidia card?


You have to use the TriDef software that should come with the monitor. It uses software to create the 3D experience, all you have to do is open the game using TriDef Launcher and use the 3D mode on your Monitor to combine the image, and use the glasses that will make it 3D. Nvidia 3D isn't compatible with this screen but it will run 3D through this monitor perfectly.


----------



## Raarup

^

I tried that earlier, seems to work alright - but I get a fair amount of ghosting sometimes, Tried it in L4D2 - I could just adjust the dept of the screen to remove it, but you have to go to around 5-8 out of 100 to remove it.

I suppose that AMD is a bit better when it comes to doing it like this? - I am considering to buy the new 7000 series of AMD when its released.


----------



## kevindd992002

Too bad, if this monitor could've been an Nvidia 3D vision 2 ready monitor then everyone will surely go for this, unfortunately it isn't.


----------



## xFk

So the T23A950 is worse for gaming how? newegg is sold out of the S23A950 and currently has a 100$ off code for the T. So for gaming the T would be worse how?


----------



## Sprkd1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFk*
> 
> So the T23A950 is worse for gaming how? newegg is sold out of the S23A950 and currently has a 100$ off code for the T. So for gaming the T would be worse how?


If I am not mistaken, the T models only do 60 Hz.


----------



## Sprkd1

One question. What is the difference between the 700, 750, and 950 models? Only appearance and features or the screen/panel too?


----------



## bulow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griffin*
> 
> I am thinking about buying the S27A950D . But i am abit worried about the sag on the left hand side that users are reporting. Could you guys with the S27A950D tell me if it is a common problem ?


Yes, i think its a common problem... but hardly noticable when just having a single screen.
I noticed this since in running theese in NvidiaSurround and they are standing side by side. not very much sag, but it annoyed me like hell, so i simply put a small piece of tape to keep them alligned!









the sag is probably just 0,5 cm... but still!
hope this helped.


----------



## xFk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> If I am not mistaken, the T models only do 60 Hz.


The T model says 120hz on newegg. Can anyone explain the differences to me? i know this one comes with a remote and is for watching TV but how does this effect my gaming?


----------



## hipzilla

My 750D has started to exhibit an interesting quirk in which I completely lose my video signal. I get a message floating around the screen saying "Not optimal display settings, please use 1920x1080" or something along those lines. If I unplug the displayport cable and plug it back in my video signal comes back. This has happened with both my GTX570 (straight DP cable) and 6950 (mini-DP -> DP cable). Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hipzilla*
> 
> My 750D has started to exhibit an interesting quirk in which I completely lose my video signal. I get a message floating around the screen saying "Not optimal display settings, please use 1920x1080" or something along those lines. If I unplug the displayport cable and plug it back in my video signal comes back. This has happened with both my GTX570 (straight DP cable) and 6950 (mini-DP -> DP cable). Anyone else had this happen?


send that **** away for repairs if its still under warranty


----------



## Sprkd1

I've been told that the only differences between the 700D and the 950D is that the 950D also has DisplayPort in addition to HDMI and DVI-D while the 700D only has DVI-D and HDMI and a different look/appearance. Are these the only differences? The screen/panel is the same? The picture/image quality will be exactly the same?


----------



## XenoRad

Actually the 750d doesn't have Dual Link DVI. Can't say about the other specs though, but they should be the same.

On another note I bought an s27a950 two weeks ago and it doesn't have any panel sag. However it did have a stuck grey subpixel in the middle from the start, a week later a red subpixel appeared (that's only slightly visible on a black background) and yesterday some bright blue subpixels decided to "pop in". Luckily after pressing down on them the blue ones disappeared. I haven't had any luck fixing the other ones.

At this point I'm thinking of returning it but I would like to ask if anyone else has problems with stuck or dead pixels, back light bleed or uneven colors. I wouldn't want to get a worse panel, but subpixels acting up so early in its life is not a good sign of reliability down the road so I may have to chance a replacement.


----------



## Sprkd1

Actually, I was referring to the S23A700D and the S23A950D. What makes the S23A950D more expensive than the S23A700D? I am not talking about the S23A750D.


----------



## UNOE

I was out of the country for awhile glad to see this thread still going.


----------



## Eagle1911

Guys my EVGA 580 SLI supports only DVI-I does that mean I cant let my monitor work on 120Hz?


----------



## Raarup

DVI-I is what I got on my GTX 560 Ti as well, it does support 120hz, both my DVI ports are shown as dual link, but I had to use my second port to be able to get 120hz.

As Im told, DVI-I supports both the analog and digital signal - so it can be used with both, depending on the cabel you use.


----------



## Burpy

Every time I power on my 750D, Windows auto detects the monitor as a new device (like when plugging in a USB stick). Is this normal behavior for Displayport?


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XenoRad*
> 
> I wouldn't want to get a worse panel, but subpixels acting up so early in its life is not a good sign of reliability down the road so I may have to chance a replacement.


So far I haven't seen a dead pixel on my friends or my unit. Another friend bought a 700d which came with a red pixel that he had fixed by gentle rubbing as well. If the pixel is disturbing you and you still have the option of getting a replacement at least I'd try to get it replaced.
I'm rather picky with that sort of thing and these things tend to annoy the hell ouf of me down the road.


----------



## xFk

So im leaning towards getting the S23A750. The msi gtx580 lightning extreem has a DisplayPort so my question is: does the S23A750come with a display chord?

also still not clear of the difference between this and the T series.


----------



## hipzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burpy*
> 
> Every time I power on my 750D, Windows auto detects the monitor as a new device (like when plugging in a USB stick). Is this normal behavior for Displayport?


I just turned mine on and off a couple times and I don't get that. Maybe try installing the drivers from Samsung's website to see if that helps at all?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFk*
> 
> So im leaning towards getting the S23A750. The msi gtx580 lightning extreem has a DisplayPort so my question is: does the S23A750come with a display chord?
> also still not clear of the difference between this and the T series.


The S23A750D is listed with a DisplayPort cable being included in the box (just like the 27"). The T-series includes a built in tv-tuner and lacks DVI/DP connectivity. The Samsung site lists the T-series monitors as being 120hz panels, but with only HDMI/VGA(d-sub) I don't see how you'd get 120hz out of it.


----------



## jcrew3002

I love this monitor so much that I want it as dual setup instead of going for a cheapo 23 inch second display I've been crawling the net for a good deal but i cant find it at a lower price than i paid for the one i have now, i dont want to pay full retail for the second monitor becuase we all know it is a great monitor but expensive, I found someone on eBay selling this screen for $480 "Buy it Now" its used but it looks in very good shape from the pics, 7 day return policy on it and the seller seems pretty legit they sell all computer stuff and they have 100 percent feedback, I'm thinking of getting it, do you think it's a good buy for that price? Or should I stay away from eBay? Have you ever bought anything on eBay computer related? How was the experience?


----------



## malikq86

you guys recommend the 27" or 23" version? I currently have the 23" version..but was thinking of returning it for the 27"...haven't decided.


----------



## kevindd992002

Generally, is DVI-I better than DVI-D?


----------



## Sander H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> you guys recommend the 27" or 23" version? I currently have the 23" version..but was thinking of returning it for the 27"...haven't decided.


Depends on how far away you sit from the screen. Anything less than 2 feet I don't recommend getting it.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Generally, is DVI-I better than DVI-D?


DVI-I is better it is the newest standard And can act as a DVI-D, you will not find DVI-D ports on newer video cards only DVI-I ports. Always go with DVI-I unless it is a old screen or old video card.


----------



## Griffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griffin*
> 
> I'm just after buying the 27A750 cant wait to get it.
> The reason i went for the 27A750 over the 950 was panel uniformity is better on the 750. Hopefully the display port connection is popular on future GPU'S as i had to sacrifice the dvi connection on the 950.
> I found the reviews on this site great for making my decision.
> http://www.pcmonitors.org/monitor-reviews


Cancelled this order as it was out of stock at amazon.co.uk went for the 950D instead should be here by the end of the week


----------



## Burpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hipzilla*
> 
> I just turned mine on and off a couple times and I don't get that. Maybe try installing the drivers from Samsung's website to see if that helps at all?


That's interesting, mine seems to get auto detected every time.

I have the latest drivers installed from Samsungs website.

More details. If anyone see's a potential problem please post.

- Windows 7 64 Bit
- AMD 6950 2GB + 11.8 Catalyst Drivers
- Using Displayport to Mini-Displayport from monoprice
- Dual screen. Samsung SA750 + Samsung 40" HDTV

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sander H

Mine makes an usb-like sounds as well when I turn it on. It doesn't see it as a new device though, at least I don't see any messages. Just the sound, nothing else (DP cable from screen to videocard).

Btw, the windows which are open while turning off the screen, are resized and placed into the corner when the screen is turned on again. I heard that's normal for Display Port, but it's annoying sometimes.


----------



## Burpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sander H*
> 
> Mine makes an usb-like sounds as well when I turn it on. It doesn't see it as a new device though, at least I don't see any messages. Just the sound, nothing else (DP cable from screen to videocard).
> Btw, the windows which are open while turning off the screen, are resized and placed into the corner when the screen is turned on again. I heard that's normal for Display Port, but it's annoying sometimes.


Yeah, I get the USB like sound as well, but no new device message. I just assumed that sound meant a new device was detected.

It's strange some experience it and some don't. It's probably a windows related setting that needs to be changed/adjusted.

On a few occasions, the monitor would start in 3D mode and the OSD 3D setting would be grayed out. I have to power off and back on again for it to go back to normal.


----------



## kyosak

Is it dumb to pick up the S27A950 for $700?
Should I wait?


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> DVI-I is better it is the newest standard And can act as a DVI-D, you will not find DVI-D ports on newer video cards only DVI-I ports. Always go with DVI-I unless it is a old screen or old video card.


DVI-I is not better than DVI-D -- at least not for this application. A DVI-I cable is just a DVI-D (digital) and DVI-A (analog) combined for simplicity's sake. There's no benefit whatsoever in using a DVI-I cable on a device that requires a DVI-D cable (both send the same digital signal). In fact, you can't even use a DVI-I with this monitor because the female DVI socket type only supports DVI-D (it doesn't have the 4 extra pin holes, etc).

So, to the above poster that this quote was originally directed toward, don't go out and buy a DVI-I cable because it won't even work. The proper cable (Dual-link DVI-D) will come in the box with the 950D.

Edit: Also wanted to add that you can use a DVI-D cable even if your graphics card or monitor is the DVI-I format. In fact, pretty much every graphics card is DVI-I and not DVI-D (for obvious reasons). However, you CAN"T use a DVI-I cable with a DVI-D only device because it simply won't fit into the socket.


----------



## hipzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burpy*
> 
> That's interesting, mine seems to get auto detected every time.
> I have the latest drivers installed from Samsungs website.
> More details. If anyone see's a potential problem please post.
> - Windows 7 64 Bit
> - AMD 6950 2GB + 11.8 Catalyst Drivers
> - Using Displayport to Mini-Displayport from monoprice
> - Dual screen. Samsung SA750 + Samsung 40" HDTV
> Thanks in advance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sander H*
> 
> Mine makes an usb-like sounds as well when I turn it on. It doesn't see it as a new device though, at least I don't see any messages. Just the sound, nothing else (DP cable from screen to videocard).
> Btw, the windows which are open while turning off the screen, are resized and placed into the corner when the screen is turned on again. I heard that's normal for Display Port, but it's annoying sometimes.


Are you both using ATI cards?

I've got the following:
- Windows 7 64
- NVIDIA GTX 570 w/ 285.62
- DP Cable included with monitor
- Dual screen SA750D/ZR30w

Just punched it on and off a few more times with no beeps. No new devices in device manager either. My DP cable with latches is here, hopefully this helps with the "optimal resolution" error I've been getting. If not I will continue battling with Samsung support via Twitter.


----------



## mightymints

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyosak*
> 
> Is it dumb to pick up the S27A950 for $700?
> Should I wait?


I would like to know the same. I just sold my iPad. Where can one of these be found for around $600?


----------



## Sander H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hipzilla*
> 
> Are you both using ATI cards?
> I've got the following:
> - Windows 7 64
> - NVIDIA GTX 570 w/ 285.62
> - DP Cable included with monitor
> - Dual screen SA750D/ZR30w
> Just punched it on and off a few more times with no beeps. No new devices in device manager either. My DP cable with latches is here, hopefully this helps with the "optimal resolution" error I've been getting. If not I will continue battling with Samsung support via Twitter.


Yep, ATI here.

- Win7 64
- Sapphire 6950HD dual fan, latest ati drivers.
- DP cable
- Single S27A750D

Very few times after I turn it on the screen goes black, saying it's not in optimum mode. Cycling through HDMI and back to DP solves it. Looks like some software issues, as the screen itself works perfectly.


----------



## UNOE

Haven't seen this "optimal resolution" error if anyone finds a solution PM me and ill add it to the first post.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> DVI-I is not better than DVI-D -- at least not for this application. A DVI-I cable is just a DVI-D (digital) and DVI-A (analog) combined for simplicity's sake. There's no benefit whatsoever in using a DVI-I cable on a device that requires a DVI-D cable (both send the same digital signal). In fact, you can't even use a DVI-I with this monitor because the female DVI socket type only supports DVI-D (it doesn't have the 4 extra pin holes, etc).
> So, to the above poster that this quote was originally directed toward, don't go out and buy a DVI-I cable because it won't even work. The proper cable (Dual-link DVI-D) will come in the box with the 950D.
> Edit: Also wanted to add that you can use a DVI-D cable even if your graphics card or monitor is the DVI-I format. In fact, pretty much every graphics card is DVI-I and not DVI-D (for obvious reasons). However, you CAN"T use a DVI-I cable with a DVI-D only device because it simply won't fit into the socket.


Thank you. I take it that my video card has DVI-I? But definitely DVI digital is better than analog, correct? Which uses DVI analog anyways?


----------



## DOOOLY

They should add the SA700 to this thread !

http://www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/office/monitors/led/LS23A700DS/ZA/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&returnurl=


----------



## John4711

I have a question in respect of the 3D glasses. On youtube someone said that the batteries were empty after only 10 hours. What is your experience?


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John4711*
> 
> I have a question in respect of the 3D glasses. On youtube someone said that the batteries were empty after only 10 hours. What is your experience?


The batteries that come with the glasses do have a short life, i just went out and bought a two pack of batteries for about 3 bucks just in case these run out fast.


----------



## John4711

Thank you for your response. How short is a short life in hours? As I wrote the guy in youtube said after about 10 hours he had to replace the batteries. This would be very short. Samsung is talking about 70 hours. So I am confused.


----------



## SeanPoe

It's definitely at least 70 hours. I don't know the exact amount of time, but I've used the supplied battery for at least 70 hours of use. Just don't leave your monitor set to 3d mode with the glasses on when you aren't using them. When you switch out of 3d mode the glasses will eventually turn themselves off.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thank you. I take it that my video card has DVI-I? But definitely DVI digital is better than analog, correct? Which uses DVI analog anyways?


Yeah, your GPU has DVI-I. Yes, a digital connection is better than an analog one in this case. A lot of older devices use DVI-A connections. You can also use a VGA (which is still popular today) to DVI-I (or dvi-a) adapter to connect an analog device. But in your case, just use the dual-link DVI-D cable that comes in the box with the monitor.


----------



## xFk

can anyone confirm my nvidia msi GTX580 lightning xe will be able to run the S23A750D at 120hz using the display port cable that comes with the monitor?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFk*
> 
> can anyone confirm my nvidia msi GTX580 lightning xe will be able to run the S23A750D at 120hz using the display port cable that comes with the monitor?


if the gfx card has a display port...it should work.


----------



## xFk

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N580GTX-Lightning-Xtreme-Edition.html

Video Output Function

Dual-link DVI x 2
HDMI x 1
DisplayPort x 1

Its showing that it had a display port. So if the SA750 comes with the chord i am golden.

thanks.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightymints*
> 
> I would like to know the same. I just sold my iPad. Where can one of these be found for around $600?


If you have a graphics card that supports DP I would get the SA750 which Newegg currently has for $550. The SA950 has an issue with light bleed in the bottom right corner and I don't like the wide monitor base because it takes up too much room.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Does the 750 run @8-bpp?


----------



## Webrider

Getting mine in an hour. Hope my 6970 will be able to run most games :S


----------



## kyosak

I'm doubtful about this but will a cord like this:

http://www.amazon.com/High-Quality-Black-DisplayPort-Cable/dp/B002CSRF9M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1323972696&sr=8-2

allow me to run at 120hz with a SA750? Or is it necessary for the video card to have a displayport slot?


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyosak*
> 
> I'm doubtful about this but will a cord like this:
> http://www.amazon.com/High-Quality-Black-DisplayPort-Cable/dp/B002CSRF9M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1323972696&sr=8-2
> allow me to run at 120hz with a SA750? Or is it necessary for the video card to have a displayport slot?


Won't work for 120hz.


----------



## Urinat0r

I recently sold my Dell 30 inch 2560x1600 for the SA750, waiting on the delivery now. Does anyone have any good calibration settings?


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urinat0r*
> 
> I recently sold my Dell 30 inch 2560x1600 for the SA750, waiting on the delivery now. Does anyone have any good calibration settings?


Yes, check the first post in this thread. There's a guide for monitor setup, color setup, and 3d setup.


----------



## Burpy

I've noticed that the device disconnect sound, and possibly the optimal display pop-up seems to only effect AMD video cards. The people that doesn't seem to experience it are on NVidia cards.

If you are experiencing these errors please post which video card you are using. If it is isolated to AMD cards, it might be fixable via driver update.

I'm on a AMD 6950 Catalyst 11.12


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Won't work for 120hz.


Why?


----------



## hipzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why?


Because HDMI does not support a 120hz signal.


----------



## kevindd992002

So only dual DVI link supports 120 Hz? And DisplayPort?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

It would be nice if a current S27A950D owner would post a brief review of their monitor. I am about to pull the trigger on one but I would always like to hear from current owners first....


----------



## hipzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So only dual DVI link supports 120 Hz? And DisplayPort?


Correct! Btw, I hope everything is ok over in the PI!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hipzilla*
> 
> Correct! Btw, I hope everything is ok over in the PI!


Yeah, no change here as usual. You a Filipino?


----------



## XenoRad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> It would be nice if a current S27A950D owner would post a brief review of their monitor. I am about to pull the trigger on one but I would always like to hear from current owners first....


I'm on my second s27a950 right now. I had to return the first because of stuck and inactive subpixels (most of which appeared during the second week of ownership). My current one only has one blue subpixel that is mostly visible on dark backgrounds. It's close to the center but I'm rather successful at ignoring it.

Each of these monitors requires its own calibration. The settings I used for the first one didn't work as well on my second (but the results were close).
The contrast is good. Different levels of black are well distinguishable but different levels of white close to the maximum value of white not so much.
I found colors to be very well represented with good uniformity. Slight backlight bleeding on the sides affects this but it's nothing obtrusive or bothersome. Viewing angles are good for a TN panel.

Very little ghosting. Playing at 120hz is very nice. 3D works well for movies with very little to no crosstalk. For games though results may vary but this is mostly due to software.
While sitting at least 2 feet (0.6 meters) away I don't get the impression the monitor or the pixels are too big. The image is clear and sharp. Reflections on the screen can be noticed during the day even with the light not falling directly on it. It was only slightly bothersome for me though.

Screen sag was not a problem for my first monitor and isn't one for my second. The thin bezel is slightly wobbly on the top left corner (farthest point from the stand). The monitor is at most only slightly warm to the touch. As far as I can tell it emits no noise at all (nor should it).

Overall I like the monitor plenty. It's not perfect and Samsung's quality control could be better but once you get past all that it's a very nice monitor that I would recommend.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Thanks for that detailed analysis Xeno, that's exactly what I was looking for. I ordered this monitor last night from the Egg so I'll know soon enough how good it is...


----------



## mosi

The 3D will work with Side-by-side rendering via the TriDef Software for NVidia cards but you'll run at half the horizontal resolution which looks kinda mushy. On ATI Cards the TriDef software does frame sequential at full resolution.
NVidia removed something from their latest 290.x drivers that will keep you getting frame sequential 3D vision with non NVidia certified monitors in the future.


----------



## Adrev

Im really close to pulling the trigger on the SA750, but I just have one question.

Can you watch non 3D movies in 3D using the monitors in built 3D technology? This would be a massive plus for me.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev*
> 
> Im really close to pulling the trigger on the SA750, but I just have one question.
> Can you watch non 3D movies in 3D using the monitors in built 3D technology? This would be a massive plus for me.


Yeah, you can. Though, keep in mind, it's not very good. No on-the-fly software-based 2D to 3D conversion will be very good. So it's good for what it's supposed to do, but don't expect it to look like 3d movie that's being professionally made for 3d.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I want to join the club, my 950 should be here Thursday! I'm so excited! I've been debating for months between 120Hz or IPS/hi-res and it feels great to finally have made a decision! Now my 580's can be fully utilized! One thing about this club though is WHERE ARE THE PICS! Seriously guys, let's add some pics of our beautiful monitors to spice things up around here! I'd love to see all of you guys' setups!


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev*
> 
> Im really close to pulling the trigger on the SA750, but I just have one question.
> Can you watch non 3D movies in 3D using the monitors in built 3D technology? This would be a massive plus for me.


At least on the SA950 you can, there's some mode called 2D -> 3D


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Adrev*
> 
> Im really close to pulling the trigger on the SA750, but I just have one question.
> Can you watch non 3D movies in 3D using the monitors in built 3D technology? This would be a massive plus for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can. Though, keep in mind, it's not very good. No on-the-fly software-based 2D to 3D conversion will be very good. So it's good for what it's supposed to do, but don't expect it to look like 3d movie that's being professionally made for 3d.
Click to expand...

Cheers. Obviously if the film was in 3D already it would look proper? I suppose i better downlo...I mean buy some 3D films then haha


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev*
> 
> Im really close to pulling the trigger on the SA750, but I just have one question.
> Can you watch non 3D movies in 3D using the monitors in built 3D technology? This would be a massive plus for me.


This monitor is going for $459 on eBay, not a bad deal http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-SyncMaster-S27A950D-27-Widescreen-LED-LCD-Monitor-Black-/320816542446?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab227f2ee#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Webrider

Hey guys got myself a 950 yesterday. Its been great so far except for 1 error i got while in windows saying lower settings were applied due to an error with the DP. I figured it was from the power saving of the card maybe. Does anyone know anything about that?
Also if i want to watch a movie that's already in "3D" how to i do it in terms of software and settings on the monitor?

Thanx alot.


----------



## jcrew3002

Im still in shock, had I known this was there, I could have saved over $240 on the retail price of one of these! eBay has good prices, I'm looking to get a second monitor









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-SyncMaster-S27A950D-27-Widescreen-LED-LCD-Monitor-Black-/320816542446?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab227f2ee#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Im still in shock, had I known this was there, I could have saved over $240 on the retail price of one of these! eBay has good prices, I'm looking to get a second monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-SyncMaster-S27A950D-27-Widescreen-LED-LCD-Monitor-Black-/320816542446?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab227f2ee#ht_500wt_1413


That is used however, if that matters to you....


----------



## diabloSUCKS

So now its Stage II time. I ordered up a few more goodies. .










http://amzn.com/w/1E4L9OJ8MBEK0

As of right now {12-20-12} I am just waiting for the Stage II parts to arrive. I am rather excited about the Syncmaster and additional the other Superclocked 570 HD :attn:

Of course, I know there are going to be issues with them as Samsung and Nvidia are not co-operating. I honestly went with this Set-up for 2D gaming and homework. Kinda of a waste of awesome tech, I know.

Oh look what just showed up =)




































































































Both the feel and form are TOP NOTCH. Worth every single penny. Let's see how the tilt is. . .



















MOAR PICS!!



























































































Okay, I have it all hooked up and everything but I honestly do not know where to start. . .

Please help me guys.

What do I do now?

I need some good settings.

I also need to figure out how to get 3DTV to work. What IS 3DTV anyways?

I am really sorry for the stupid questions please excuse my NOOBness.

Thank you guys so much. I am really quite proud to be in this select Group









What do you guys think so far Any/all feedback appreciated :blah:

I really want to take advantage of this thing. It makes me feel so stupid though lol.

*AMAZON PARTS LIST*

http://amzn.com/w/1E4L9OJ8MBEK0

Samsung S27A950D 27-Inch Class 3D LED Monitor

Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced Full Tower Case with SuperSpeed USB 3.0 (RC-932-KKN5-GP )

Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold (SPG) 1000 Watts Modular Power Supply

Intel Core i7-2600K Processor

EVGA Superclock CPU Cooler

Gigabyte Intel Z68 ATX DDR3 2133 LGA 1155 Motherboard GA-Z68A-D3H-B3

Western Digital Velociraptor 300 GB SATA III 10,000 RPM Hard Drive

Sony Optiarc 18X SATA DVD-ROM Drives DDU1681S-0B (Black)

x2 EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD Superclocked 1280 MB GPU

x4 CORSAIR Vengeance (4GB/16GB Total) DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600

Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - Battlefield 3 Edition

Razer Megalodon 7.1 Surround Sound USB Gaming Headset

Razer Mamba Wireless Gaming Laser Mouse 5600 DPI


----------



## mightymints

I too finally just got mine. Is the Dual link DVI that comes with it sifficiant to run 120hz mode? I am confused at if I am already in 120hz?


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightymints*
> 
> I too finally just got mine. Is the Dual link DVI that comes with it sifficiant to run 120hz mode? I am confused at if I am already in 120hz?


Yeah in the information panel it says that I am running " ditial 67.4khz 60hz pp " and I honestly am clueless here. I feel so lost LOL. I am so in awe of this thing 3D or no 3D. Stunning!

Check this out. . .

http://vimeo.com/channels/hd#33526521


----------



## mightymints

My god that looked epic.

I still cant enable 120hz though


----------



## diabloSUCKS

This worked for me bro. . So if you have catalyst or nvidia control panel go in there and modify the GPU settings.


----------



## xFk

I just got my SA750 and when i try to run the installation disk i get:

Flash Object: D:\AutoPlay\Flash\Monitor-Lcd.swf

Unable to display object: Macromedio Flash Player is not installed.

I have tired installing/uninstalling flash like 5 times now. My version is up to date and work for everything else flash related. Any ideas ?


----------



## UNOE

Did you guys see this I don't know if it is the orignal but it looks like are SA950. FedEx guy chuks a SA950.


----------



## mightymints

Tried that, but mine doesnt give me a 120hz option







. I have a sapphire 5870 2gb with the 6 mini DP ports?


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Did you guys see this I don't know if it is the orignal but it looks like are SA950. FedEx guy chuks a SA950.


OMG brooo noooo!










I just threw up in my mouth. .


----------



## hipzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFk*
> 
> I just got my SA750 and when i try to run the installation disk i get:
> Flash Object: D:\AutoPlay\Flash\Monitor-Lcd.swf
> Unable to display object: Macromedio Flash Player is not installed.
> I have tired installing/uninstalling flash like 5 times now. My version is up to date and work for everything else flash related. Any ideas ?


That's goofy. If you're just trying to install the device driver grab it from the Samsung website.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightymints*
> 
> Tried that, but mine doesnt give me a 120hz option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have a sapphire 5870 2gb with the 6 mini DP ports?


Are you using a mini-DP to DP adapter or a mini-DP to DVI adapter?


----------



## mightymints

I am using a mini DP to DVI, as my car only has 6 mini dp ports, nothing else, its all adapters.


----------



## mightymints

IMG_2256.JPG 1331k .JPG file


IMG_2255.JPG 1193k .JPG file


Just attached a couple of photos of the cable that I am using along with the adapter and a crappy picture of the back of my card. Its dark, camera wont focus


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightymints*
> 
> I am using a mini DP to DVI, as my car only has 6 mini dp ports, nothing else, its all adapters.


That's the reason you can't enable 120hz. Only a mini-dp to display-port will work or an active (ie, usb-powered or powered in general) mini-dp to dual-link DVI cable. The later is very expensive and i'm not 100% sure if it would even work. From what i've heard, they have tons of issues such as the screen turning off intermittently, flickering, and you have to unplug/replug the monitor frequently to fix it when it blanks out. Try to get a mini-dp to display-port. That should work.

Edit: even the powered ones don't all work. For example, this ACCELL adapter is powered and it says it doesn't work for 120hz. It honestly should work though, i don't know why it wouldn't.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightymints*
> 
> IMG_2256.JPG 1331k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_2255.JPG 1193k .JPG file
> 
> Just attached a couple of photos of the cable that I am using along with the adapter and a crappy picture of the back of my card. Its dark, camera wont focus


What brand and model is it? From the looks of it i'd say it won't work because it's not usb-powered.

Edit: Also, what monitor do you have, the 750D or 950D?


----------



## mightymints

I have the 950D.

The brand of the cable is the DVI that came with the screen. The adapter is the adapter that came with my Sapphire 5870 2gb.

The card also came with the adapter for the mini DP to DP. If I get a display port cable, will it work, as well as look as crisp as DVI?


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightymints*
> 
> I have the 950D.
> The brand of the cable is the DVI that came with the screen. The adapter is the adapter that came with my Sapphire 5870 2gb.
> The card also came with the adapter for the mini DP to DP. If I get a display port cable, will it work, as well as look as crisp as DVI?


It's highly unlikely that they would include an expensive active mini-dp to dual-link DVI, the fact that it doesn't work in 120hz is a testament to that.

Yup, DP is just as good as dual-link DVI.


----------



## critical46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Did you guys see this I don't know if it is the orignal but it looks like are SA950. FedEx guy chuks a SA950.


Just about to post that lol. His ass better be fired!


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46*
> 
> Just about to post that lol. His ass better be fired!


I hope some one kills that stupid guy.


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diabloSUCKS*
> 
> I hope some one kills that stupid guy.


chill out brah, its just a monitor


----------



## mightymints

http://www.frys.com/product/6443972?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

Would this adapter work?

I need to find this adapter in stock somewhere before christmas!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Anybody here have any opinions on the Asus VG278H in comparison with the S27A950D? I don't really think I care too much about 3D Vision 2 (mostly got mine for 120Hz 2D performance) but Linus seemed to think very highly of the Asus and I noticed there isn't much on OCN about it. Anybody here done a direct comparison?


----------



## diabloSUCKS

just in store, mate. samsung screen tech is ahead of acer. . if you want 3d go acer, if not samsung. . however it looks like i CAN play in 3D with a little emulator. . so maybe either way you should go Samsung. just my preferences. the screen is just simply AMAZING. however, i think that the acer is a little faster for gaming though i could be wrong i am so sick and messed up on medicine lol.

just do yourself a favor and keep comparing. read a lot. then try and find them BOTH in store side by side. i had to actually threaten the store manager with boycotting the store in my underwear if he didnt open a fracking box and set it up. it was well worth it. the samsung side by side was better LOOKING. i could not tell if the acer was faster with my eyes and the limited settings i had.

this is the Acer I was talking about. .

http://www.visioncomputers.com/eItemDesc.asp?partno=ET.HH4HP.001&desc=Acer-HN274Htbmiiid-27%22-3D-LED-LCD-Monitor---16%3A9---2-ms&ic=1019935139

http://hotfile.com/dl/111389928/3d22e5e/3D-Vision-Emulator.zip.html

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1685092


----------



## hipzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightymints*
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/6443972?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> Would this adapter work?
> I need to find this adapter in stock somewhere before christmas!


Honestly I'd just pick up a mini-DP to full-DP adapter and a DP cable. I wouldn't mess with DP->DVI adapters.

Also note that item you linked is to single-link DVI-D. If you had to go that route you'd be looking for a dual-link DVI-D adapter.


----------



## mightymints

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hipzilla*
> 
> Honestly I'd just pick up a mini-DP to full-DP adapter and a DP cable. I wouldn't mess with DP->DVI adapters.
> Also note that item you linked is to single-link DVI-D. If you had to go that route you'd be looking for a dual-link DVI-D adapter.


ok, well I already have a mini DP to DP straight adapter, ill pick up the cable tonight


----------



## jcrew3002

Are you kidding me right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im still in shock so im posting before i can barely control myelf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.. i was transporting my screen downstairs to show my friends and *it happened* the dumb dog ran past my legs on the top of the steps and i stumbled, i grabbed the stairs handle the screen went flying like &^%* superman, are you kidddddingggd meeee right nowww!!!!!!!!!!! the dog is hiding in my parents room and i got yelled at! he better stay ther for a while dude im scrambling for the warraty right now the screen is all messed up its smashed i hope its covered 700 dollars really!!


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Are you kidding me right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im still in shock so im posting before i can barely control myelf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.. i was transporting my screen downstairs to show my friends and *it happened* the dumb dog ran past my legs on the top of the steps and i stumbled, i grabbed the stairs handle the screen went flying like &^%* superman, are you kidddddingggd meeee right nowww!!!!!!!!!!! the dog is hiding in my parents room and i got yelled at! he better stay ther for a while dude im scrambling for the warraty right now the screen is all messed up its smashed i hope its covered 700 dollars really!!


**** [email protected] No way I would kick that dog right in the nuts holy ****e! That sucks so bad bro. Sorry man.


----------



## NinetyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Are you kidding me right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im still in shock so im posting before i can barely control myelf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.. i was transporting my screen downstairs to show my friends and *it happened* the dumb dog ran past my legs on the top of the steps and i stumbled, i grabbed the stairs handle the screen went flying like &^%* superman, are you kidddddingggd meeee right nowww!!!!!!!!!!! the dog is hiding in my parents room and i got yelled at! he better stay ther for a while dude im scrambling for the warraty right now the screen is all messed up its smashed i hope its covered 700 dollars really!!


Go get that dog neutered.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Oh no....


----------



## jcrew3002

R.I.P, that monitor is dead dude, I'm going to call samsung tomorrow


----------



## UNOE

This is a very sad story. A client wanted me to bring the monitor to his office to see it. I refused I said you can come and see it at my house. I'm scared to death to move that monitor.


----------



## jcrew3002

The darn thing flew like superman, i must have thrust upward when i grabbed the railing, at least it had its last glory, just got off the phone with Samsung they claim that its under accidental damage warranty which last about 2 weeks after purchase so im covered!!!! and by just 2 days left!!!! i just have to send back the busted monitor and all the accessories with a copy of my receipt with purchase date and the serial numbers have to match. I have to pay shipping but that's not the worst. Samsung is the best!!







I"ll be using my 22" dell for now, no worries.. Im still in shock though haha


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> The darn thing flew like superman, i must have thrust upward when i grabbed the railing, at least it had its last glory, just got off the phone with Samsung they claim that its under accidental damage warranty which last about 2 weeks after purchase so im covered!!!! and by just 2 days left!!!! i just have to send back the busted monitor and all the accessories with a copy of my receipt with purchase date and the serial numbers have to match. I have to pay shipping but that's not the worst. Samsung is the best!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I"ll be using my 22" dell for now, no worries.. Im still in shock though haha


OMG that's fantastic news dude! Thumbs up to Samsung!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

By the way, the UPS man showed up with my monitor this morning and actually said he was glad I didn't have a gated yard (he was actually referring to the Fedex video)! I thought that was funny.

I got my new baby all set up and running at 120Hz and boy is she beautiful. Still getting used to the differences between this and my P2770FH but the smoothness of everything is immediately evident. One thing I noticed was that this monitor is much smaller than the P2770FH. Because there are hardly any bezels it feels like a smaller screen even though they are exactly the same size. Weird. I'm also having to get used to the glossy screen.

I tried out the 2D -> 3D feature on the Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Bluray and was pleasantly surprised with the depth of the 3D. Looks pretty good for being completely generated by the monitor! I'm still adjusting the picture settings to my eye (the recommended settings were too dark and purplish for my tastes) but honestly I am pretty happy with Magic Bright Standard setting. This monitor definitely seems crisper and has more "pop" than my P2770FH did.

Overall I am loving the S27A950D so far. Light bleed is really good other than a small spot in the very bottom-right corner which I can deal with. I also love the capacitive touch buttons; very classy looking. One thing I am wondering about is the fact that my monitor did not have a sticker on the stand like I have seen in videos of other people's monitors. I guess it doesn't matter but I still wonder why? Anyway, love the monitor and here is a quick phone-pic so I can officially join the club:


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> The darn thing flew like superman, i must have thrust upward when i grabbed the railing, at least it had its last glory, just got off the phone with Samsung they claim that its under accidental damage warranty which last about 2 weeks after purchase so im covered!!!! and by just 2 days left!!!! i just have to send back the busted monitor and all the accessories with a copy of my receipt with purchase date and the serial numbers have to match. I have to pay shipping but that's not the worst. Samsung is the best!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I"ll be using my 22" dell for now, no worries.. Im still in shock though haha


Dude what a relief! Congrats on getting that solved so soon. I bet those 5 hours were like hell on earth, at least for me they would've been

On a sidenote. I'm afraid I have to leave the club. A while after the driver incident earlier this month a friend bought mine off of me and I could move on to the Asus VG278H. It was pretty much a shame because I liked the Samsung a lot and the fun lasted only like 2-3 months. Both the Samsung and the Asus are excellent, just that the Samsung wasn't made for me in the end.
Also the 3D Glasses from Samsung are more comfortable, especially when wearing full sized headphones.


----------



## mightymints

Well, I got a display port cable and hooked it up to the adapter. 120hz ftw







.

I didnt expect 120 to make a difference, but holy crap, on BF3 it makes a massive one!


----------



## John4711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> I could move on to the Asus VG278H. .


I still have both options. Which one is now better in your experience in respect of 2D and 3D. I found a review where they were not so happy with the colors at 2 D at the ASUS. What do you think?


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John4711*
> 
> I still have both options. Which one is now better in your experience in respect of 2D and 3D. I found a review where they were not so happy with the colors at 2 D at the ASUS. What do you think?


For me the decision was easy because with the Samsung only Side-by-side 3D is possible from here on, using NVidia cards. Becoming addicted to that whole 3D thing was easier than I imagined.
There's pros and cons on every side so its hard to tell.
The added brightness on the Asus is a very good thing in 3D
The glasses on the Samsung were more comfortable
Overdrive on the Asus did produce some weird leading shadows so my current guess is to turn it off entirely in 2D.
With a proper setup the color reproduction of the Asus does rival the Samsung, only in terms of black levels the Samsung wins slightly I'd say. After all both are TN panels so I don't expect miracles in that department.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What about the backlight halo effect many have been complaining about with the VG278H? Also, how is HD3D in comparison to Nvidia 3D Vision? I want real 3D so I am considering going with 7970's instead of my 580's so I can use HD3D...


----------



## John4711

Thank you for your response mosi

The colors might be better at the Samsung because of the glossy screen. I like those screens because of this but some hate them. And the ASUS lacks the build in 2D -> 3D conversion I guess. Remains the question what is brighter and shows better colors in 3D and has less ghosting.

Mostly I will use the monitor for displaying photos and videos of my 3D cameras. Since I have to buy a new graphic card and a new monitor I want to be pretty sure what is best for me. Perhaps there will be reviews out comparing both pretty soon.


----------



## Webrider

How do you switch from SBS to Frame sequential from the program? Cant seem to find any settings.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I can't tell if my monitor has the sag on the left side or not? It could be an optical illusion; your brain thinking it sags because there is no visual support. After getting out a ruler there is NO sag officially but it kinda still looks like it...


----------



## mosi

In terms of brightness the Asus certainly has more headroom. The Samsung went up to 300ish cd/m² whereas the Asus went up to 450cd\m². In 3D Mode my Samsung had about 70cd\m² and the Asus was measured somewhere with about 150cd\m².
From what my calibration sensor saw, the Asus is a tiny bit closer to the truth than the Samsung. The Samsung's midranges are just a bit more emphasized, at least on my unit.

Regarding the 2D->3D conversion I can't find it somewhere so the Asus probably can't do that.


----------



## amvnz

Been using the wegravegamestoo settings, and the various settings in the OP and found online, but the best I have found is the Pcmonitors.org settings.

Brightness= 45 (according to preferences and lighting conditions or use Eco light sensor if preferred)

Contrast= 75

'MagicAngle'= Group View (becomes 'custom' once colour channels are altered)

Red= 43

Green= 50

Blue= 51

I use the eco light sensor, high sensitivity, brightness current. Don't have to worry about turningm up or down the brightness when curtains are open/closed, or real sunny or night time with lights on/off.


----------



## diabloSUCKS

So I am officially in the "Club" right ??










I freaking LOVE my monitor.

And I probably would have bought the other monitor if it wasnt for this group.

So glad I found this.

Anyways, here is the proof . .



































































































































































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> For me the decision was easy because with the Samsung only Side-by-side 3D is possible from here on, using NVidia cards. Becoming addicted to that whole 3D thing was easier than I imagined.
> There's pros and cons on every side so its hard to tell.
> The added brightness on the Asus is a very good thing in 3D
> The glasses on the Samsung were more comfortable
> Overdrive on the Asus did produce some weird leading shadows so my current guess is to turn it off entirely in 2D.
> With a proper setup the color reproduction of the Asus does rival the Samsung, only in terms of black levels the Samsung wins slightly I'd say. After all both are TN panels so I don't expect miracles in that department.


Could you please help me get the most out of my Monitor mister Mosi. I know you are a Monitor Guru







haha.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1187834/samsung-syncmaster-sa950-x-gtx-570-x-how-to-get-the-most-out-of-this-badboy

Thank all you guys for this thread and all the great knowledge!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Anybody here have an AMD GPU with this monitor? I know it doesm't support 3D Vision but how is HD3D? I'm thinking of moving to 7970's next month for better compatibility with this monitor...


----------



## Evil-Jester

LIES i use 3D with my 580 all you need is an emulator for Nvida to use it 100% , BTW metro2033 looks EPIC in 3d but has anyone else had and slight ghosting with the right eye when using 3d?


----------



## kevindd992002

So with dual-DVI, the port in the monitor is physically a single port and then in the video card it is physically two ports? I saw in the picture of the SA950 that it has only physically one DVI port but is dual-DVI capable.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*
> 
> LIES i use 3D with my 580 all you need is an emulator for Nvida to use it 100% , BTW metro2033 looks EPIC in 3d but has anyone else had and slight ghosting with the right eye when using 3d?


The right-eye ghosting was mentioned way back in this thread. You need to set the response time to Normal to fix that. As far as using an emulator goes, that's all well and good but Nvidia has shut that option down starting with driver series 290.xx moving forward. So unless you want to stay on 285.xx you will lose the ability to emulate 3D Vision on this monitor which is pretty lame. That's why I want to know how good AMD's HD3D is in comparison because I have no issues with upgrading to 7970's in a few weeks to better support this display...


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diabloSUCKS*
> 
> So I am officially in the "Club" right ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I freaking LOVE my monitor.
> And I probably would have bought the other monitor if it wasnt for this group.
> So glad I found this.
> Anyways, here is the proof . .
> Thank all you guys for this thread and all the great knowledge!


Of Course your in the Club, Bro ... enjoy

Edit : I just realized the links seem to be broken in first post is this just me can someone else test ?
- They must have been broken since the new OCN went live.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've noticed that whenever I launch Crysis 2 my monitor goes black and I have to switch inputs through HDMI and Displayport back to DVI in order to get signal back. What do you think could be causing this?

Also Crysis 2 defaults to 60Hz. To enable 120Hz you have to enable or disable VSYNC twice to get it to reset to 120Hz. Weird.


----------



## Sistum Id

Im looking to buy the s27a950. I'm wondering if my single gtx 580 will be enough for BF3 Max @ 120hz. Should I wait for the sa950 price to drop and get another gtx 580 or wait. Any suggestions?


----------



## lenn0x

I ordered a s23a750d today! Cant wait to get it. I was going to order from newegg ( i was waiting for my new credit card to come in) and the day i get my card in the price goes up 69 dollars!! I took my chances on ebay and got one for 390! same as buy.com deal.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You're not going to be getting enough fps over 60 with a single 580 to fully utilize 120Hz. You'll need moar powa!!!


----------



## Sander H

Is there any way to save different settings for PC and HDMI? If I hook my PS3 up to it I can't save my Displayport settings which I use for my PC and I have to manually adjust them whenever I switch. It's getting annoying now









My old screen had different setting saved for HDMI, DVI etc.


----------



## xFk

I recently got a s23a750d. I am running it through display port cable to my msi gtx 580 lightning extreem. I see the setting at my desktop are on 120 hz but it just doesnt feel like itsa actuly working. i have to assume im over 120 fps on my desktop but the tracers when i move my cursor or windows quickly on my desktop feel the same as my old monitor. is there something im missing here to enable 120?


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*
> 
> LIES i use 3D with my 580 all you need is an emulator for Nvida to use it 100% , BTW metro2033 looks EPIC in 3d but has anyone else had and slight ghosting with the right eye when using 3d?


PLEASE SIR, TELL ME HOW??

WHAT DRIVERS?

WHAT SETTINGS?

STEP BY STEP.

THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## mightymints

I get ghosting all the time, but that's because i have keratoconus


----------



## cpxazn

I've read all 51 pages in this thread and it seems like no one else is having ATI driver problems except me.

When I run TriDef, I get an error saying that it cannot detect 3D.

Here is what I did.
Install 11.5b hotfix (No 3D detection problems here)
Install 11-12 ATI Catalyst Drivers (3D detection problem occurs)
-Installed over hotfix without any uninstallation.

According to the guide in this thread, I shouldn't be getting 3D detection errors.
Anyone else running into this problem?


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpxazn*
> 
> I've read all 51 pages in this thread and it seems like no one else is having ATI driver problems except me.
> When I run TriDef, I get an error saying that it cannot detect 3D.
> Here is what I did.
> Install 11.5b hotfix (No 3D detection problems here)
> Install 11-12 ATI Catalyst Drivers (3D detection problem occurs)
> -Installed over hotfix without any uninstallation.
> According to the guide in this thread, I shouldn't be getting 3D detection errors.
> Anyone else running into this problem?


Yeah well I have read all 51 pages of this thread and about another 200 pages of others threads and man am I about burnt out. I am stuck on this stupid emulator thing that some people tell me works while others tell me the exact opposite.

I followed these steps. .

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://Kostasoft.com%26hl%3Den%26prmd%3Divns&rurl=translate.google.co.uk&sl=ru&twu=1&u=http://kostasoft.com/index.php%3Fmod%3Dpages%26page%3Dclone

And then, I am stuck here. .

I can NOT for the life of me figure out how to launch the 3D Vision ****e.

***?!

http://www.nvidia.com/object/3d-vision-discover-driver-setup.html

Can one of you guys that ALLEGEDLY are running 3D Vision with an Emulator PLEASE help clear this up for the half or so of us who are running NVIDIA ??

PLEASE?

Thanks!


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Okay, nevermind for some reason I never had the driver installed. So I had to install the 3D stereoscopic driver.

Right now I am setting it up. I will report back asap.

I wish these guys would tell me EXACTLY what they did step by step because this is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diabloSUCKS*
> 
> Okay, nevermind for some reason I never had the driver installed. So I had to install the 3D stereoscopic driver.
> Right now I am setting it up. I will report back asap.
> I wish these guys would tell me EXACTLY what they did step by step because this is a pain in the ass.


answered you PM hope it helps


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I hate to say it Diablo but if 3D Vision was this important to you then you probably bought the wrong monitor. There are other 3D Vision-ready monitors out there that will perform much better in 3D than this one will (especially the new 3D Vision 2 monitors like the VG278H). The S27A950D is really more for 2D 120Hz gaming IMO.


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I hate to say it Diablo but if 3D Vision was this important to you then you probably bought the wrong monitor. There are other 3D Vision-ready monitors out there that will perform much better in 3D than this one will (especially the new 3D Vision 2 monitors like the VG278H). The S27A950D is really more for 2D 120Hz gaming IMO.


Wrong. i use the 3d with no issues all the time and its epic. only complaint i have is a slight image ghosting on the right eye other then that no issues with 3d at all


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Can you guys that ARE actually getting it to work tell me your EXACT settings? It would make everything so much easier.

I have already said this, I DID NOT BUY THIS FOR 3D.

But I will be DAMNED if I do not figure out how this emulator ****e works. It would be like having a Fully Built Motor and never tuning the boost up past 1bar. Or having a CPU capable of 5 gigs but never going past 3.4. It would be a WASTE.

I am almost there. I just need to figure the settings out.

I already passed the nvidia health check.

But yeah,

PLEASE bro.. when you get the time tell us EXACTLY what settings you are using.


----------



## mosi

If you passed the health check then you're almost good to go actually.

Where my screenshot shows the Asus thingy, yours should read "Generic CRT". If you only see 3D Vision discover, your emulator probably is not working correctly yet.
Then you click that marked button to get to the next screen

and start the test App.

Put on your 3D glasses, switch your Samsung to Frame Sequential 3D, (swap L/R to R/L or vice versa if needed), enjoy.

In regular games, CRTL+T is the shortcut to enable/disable 3D Vision but its always a good idea to test with something simple first.
On every reboot I had to re-select Generic CRT as somehow the driver switched that over to 3D Vision Discover.

And the Samsung is de-facto a very excellent choice for 3D, if you're on ATI cards. I don't know of better monitors for that actually. It's just NVidia who made sure that for their cards you require certified monitors.


----------



## diabloSUCKS

IT WORKS!~

Thank ALL you guys.

I will say however, that 2D-3D is almost as good.

And way easier to get running LOL. But if it was easy, then it wouldn't be so awesome haha.


----------



## cpxazn

Any ATI folks who can help me out with the problem I posted on the last page?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpxazn*
> 
> Any ATI folks who can help me out with the problem I posted on the last page?


No one probably has had these problems it might be a driver conflict. Try driver sweep in safe mode remove onboard GPU, NVIDIA and ATI drivers that you see in safe mode then restart in standard mode and reinstall the your GPU driver. Also try uninstalling / reinstalling directX or even some things are related to sound so try lower to 44100Hz under your sound profile or try enabling or disabling a mic even if you don't have mic attached. All of these things could help you never know.


----------



## Super Saiyan

I have the SA950







It will go along with my new build that I will start tomorrow! Before I build my new pc tomorrow, I need to know this.

What is the BEST connection to use with my Radeon 6970 Graphics card with this monitor?

VGA? DVI? HDMI (Is this an option)

Thanks!


----------



## hipzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Super Saiyan*
> 
> I have the SA950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will go along with my new build that I will start tomorrow! Before I build my new pc tomorrow, I need to know this.
> What is the BEST connection to use with my Radeon 6970 Graphics card with this monitor?
> VGA? DVI? HDMI (Is this an option)
> Thanks!


Assuming you actually intend to use the 120hz feature of this monitor, you'd want to use displayport or DVI. HDMI for a console if you wanted to hook it up. There is no VGA input on the monitor.


----------



## Super Saiyan

OK thanks I'll use the DVI then







And I plan on using HDMI for 360 or something later


----------



## cpxazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> No one probably has had these problems it might be a driver conflict. Try driver sweep in safe mode remove onboard GPU, NVIDIA and ATI drivers that you see in safe mode then restart in standard mode and reinstall the your GPU driver. Also try uninstalling / reinstalling directX or even some things are related to sound so try lower to 44100Hz under your sound profile or try enabling or disabling a mic even if you don't have mic attached. All of these things could help you never know.


No luck for me.

The problem lies within the display driver itself. Once that gets updated, 3D detection fails. To get that functionality back after installing a newer driver, I go to device manager and remove the display driver. I then hit scan for hardware changes, and it automatically installs my last working display driver which was 11.5b and the 3D detection works again. Now the issue is, I don't want to be stuck on 11.5b forever.


----------



## John4711

My monitor just arrived ;-)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I thought the SA950 supported AMD cards in 3D? Is HD3D as good as 3D vision? I'm seriously considering switching to team red just for this friggin monitor!


----------



## mightymints

Yay


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I thought the SA950 supported AMD cards in 3D? Is HD3D as good as 3D vision? I'm seriously considering switching to team red just for this friggin monitor!


i was thicken the same thing i wanna try a 79XX card







ill wait for the next cards from Nvida to come out though to see how things go







my card is more then good for now.


----------



## mosi

I have at least 3 friends on ATI who play in 3D on 2x SA950D / 1x 700D now and are happy about it. The TriDef software is working and e.g. BF3 even supports HD3D straight out of the box apparently. (We could just enable it in the menu and it worked)
ATI's patchnotes for the 12.1 preview driver state that Crossfire is supported with HD3D now so assuming that works, there shouldn't be a performance bottleneck for ATI users either.

Can't say anything about driver quality or give personal feedback for team Red though. My last ATI card was... ehm.. a 9800 Pro or something. None of my friends were mad enough to go Crossfire yet so I totally have no idea if and how it works in the field.









Evil-Jester, the Asus DC II reminds me of my friends Asus 6970 DC II. That one had a tiny switch next to the crossfire bridge ports to enable dual link for the DVI ports to get 120Hz. It took us like 3 hours to realize that switch existed.


----------



## Sistum Id

Well I just ordered myself the S27A950D to replace my 40" Dynex. I hope down-sizing doesn't have an impact on me since I'm use to a larger screen. Should be Wednesday or Thursday. So excited!!!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I thought the SA950 supported AMD cards in 3D? Is HD3D as good as 3D vision? I'm seriously considering switching to team red just for this friggin monitor!


I was also thinking the same thing... I'm waiting to wee how they overclock. If they can do 1400 core on water that would be amazing with this monitor.


----------



## hipzilla

There are a couple of stores selling the 27A750D super cheap through Amazon. If you wanted to pick up a late Christmas present for yourself, now may be a good time to do it.


----------



## Burpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hipzilla*
> 
> There are a couple of stores selling the 27A750D super cheap through Amazon. If you wanted to pick up a late Christmas present for yourself, now may be a good time to do it.


I also noticed the prices, $400 from at least two vendors. I paid $550 for mine and the lower price almost wants to make me cry.









It would be more like $80 savings for me, because I would have too pay tax from either vendor. So the blow is somewhat softened.

Good opportunity for those looking too buy one.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I was also thinking the same thing... I'm waiting to wee how they overclock. If they can do 1400 core on water that would be amazing with this monitor.


I'm still waiting to hear from somebody who can compare HD3D with 3D Vision? It's funny because 3D is completely unimportant to me, but since the monitor CAN do it, I want it to work! Does that make sense?


----------



## kevindd992002

What is HD3D? The ATI counterpart of 3D Vision?


----------



## UNOE

Yeah, its just 3d vision is nvidia and HD3D is Ati.

But I could care less about 3D I would lean toward ATI with this monitor because of 3D if the cards where equal. But what is more important is 2D performance. If the new 7970 can beat my two 570's in all games with the 7970 overclocked then this would greatly compel me to upgrade and leave SLI behind. I prefer single card GPU solutions. But there are currently no solutions for 120hz, because no single GPU can push 120 fps in games like battlefield 3. But with a 1400 core on 7970 we might be getting really close to that mark, but as stated above it may be wise to see Nvidia offering. But 6 months would be to long to wait.


----------



## Trials

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I was also thinking the same thing... I'm waiting to wee how they overclock. If they can do 1400 core on water that would be amazing with this monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear from somebody who can compare HD3D with 3D Vision? It's funny because 3D is completely unimportant to me, but since the monitor CAN do it, I want it to work! Does that make sense?
Click to expand...

Agreed I don't really care about 3D but I want a monitor that has the extra feature to mess around with if I ef8 er do end up using it...... Btw was looking to pick up a 750 but wasnt sure how good it was.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowDemon31

Hi guys.

Wondering if anybody can help me.
I received a S23A950d monitor for christmas. I can get the monitor to display 2D 120Hz perfectly but can't get any 3D modes to run.
All 3D modes remain blurry and slightly doubled image. Even the 2D- 3D conversation function on the monitor does not display a 3D image

I have changed the Dvi cable, used an HDMI cable, flipped the left and right images,changed resolutions and refresh rates and re-paired the 3D glasses but the monitor does the same thing.
I run Win 7 with a GeForce Gtx 560 Ti. I know this screen has problems with nvidia but I can't get any 3D to work.

I tried Crysis 2 native side by side 3D. I switched the screen to side by side mode, the screen coverts the side by side image to a single image, but the image remains slightly doubled and blurred.

As mentioned, even the 2D-3D mode which I believe should produce a 3D image regardless of the graphics card I use does not work. I have tried games, movies and pictures and the image remains slightly doubled and blurred.

The 3d glasses are powerd on and connected to the monitor. While the monitor is in any 3D mode and the glasses are switched on I notice that the glasses go slightly darker(Dims) but there is no change in the image on screen. The image looks the same with the glasses on or off or completely removed.

Samsung have not gotten back to me and based on my troubleshooting I believe the monitor or the 3D glasses are faulty.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Eagle1911

Same here, can't get 3D to work for some reason. I tried my desktop to run in 3D but even that doesnt work.. Any tutorials btw?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowDemon31*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Wondering if anybody can help me.
> I received a S23A950d monitor for christmas. I can get the monitor to display 2D 120Hz perfectly but can't get any 3D modes to run.
> All 3D modes remain blurry and slightly doubled image. Even the 2D- 3D conversation function on the monitor does not display a 3D image
> I have changed the Dvi cable, used an HDMI cable, flipped the left and right images,changed resolutions and refresh rates and re-paired the 3D glasses but the monitor does the same thing.
> I run Win 7 with a GeForce Gtx 560 Ti. I know this screen has problems with nvidia but I can't get any 3D to work.
> I tried Crysis 2 native side by side 3D. I switched the screen to side by side mode, the screen coverts the side by side image to a single image, but the image remains slightly doubled and blurred.
> As mentioned, even the 2D-3D mode which I believe should produce a 3D image regardless of the graphics card I use does not work. I have tried games, movies and pictures and the image remains slightly doubled and blurred.
> The 3d glasses are powerd on and connected to the monitor. While the monitor is in any 3D mode and the glasses are switched on I notice that the glasses go slightly darker(Dims) but there is no change in the image on screen. The image looks the same with the glasses on or off or completely removed.
> Samsung have not gotten back to me and based on my troubleshooting I believe the monitor or the 3D glasses are faulty.
> Any advise would be greatly appreciated


You do have your response time set to normal, right ? Don't use Faster or Fastest. On the monitor response time settings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1911*
> 
> Same here, can't get 3D to work for some reason. I tried my desktop to run in 3D but even that doesnt work.. Any tutorials btw?


Its not officially supported by Nvidia 3D must look into the 3d emulator for Nvidia cards which isn't perfect.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

2D->3D works reasonably well for me. Nothing spectacular but it definitely adds a noticeable amount of depth to the screen. Like Unoe said though, you must set response time to normal otherwise the crosstalk is pretty bad...


----------



## ShadowDemon31

I had the monitor set to normal, faster and fastest. All modes look the same.

As I mentioned, 2D-3D conversition should add some type of 3D effect regardless of the graphics card but my image remains slightly doubled and blurred with no depth.
I can understand if wearing the glasse there might be some cross talk, but The image looks the same with or without wearing the glasses. Wearing the glasses only slightly darkens the screen but there is no change in the picture at all

I have a bad feeling it might be the 3D glasses


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Maybe a dumb question but did you remember to put the battery in the glasses? It came in the bag with the micro-fiber cloth...


----------



## Eagle1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Maybe a dumb question but did you remember to put the battery in the glasses? It came in the bag with the micro-fiber cloth...


When I press the power button of the glasses it turns green, so yes. It also shows a message like 'the 3d glasses are connected to the ****ty 3d function of this beautiful monitor' when i hold the power button a bit longer.

I'm having the same issue with ShadowDemon31, the monitor doenst even give any deph at all, at none of the 3d functions. And the screen looks completely messed up with Side-by-Side and Top-Bottom. I mean if I cant get proper 3d with deph on my desktop I totally can forget any 3d gaming experience like BF3.


----------



## ShadowDemon31

Yes, battery is installed in the 3D glasses.
The glasses power on and the power button turns green in colour and the screen image goes slightly darker. When powering off the glasses, the power button turns red and the screen brightens again

When re- pairing the glasses the monitor says that the 3D glasses are connected.


----------



## Eagle1911

I lauched BF3 through SyncMaster 3D Game Laucher and took some pictures (not sure which 3d function I used, but they all looked horrible):


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You guys know that they say on average that 10% of the population will not be able to see 3D material? Have you ever experienced 3D from a different source?


----------



## ShadowDemon31

I have viewed 3D on a few devices ( Samsung 3D TV, Nintendo 3DS and Cinema) and have never had a problem experiencing 3D . My Samsung monitor just doesn't want to produce any type of 3D picture


----------



## Talfrey

I can actually safely say that I'm incapable of seeing 3D. I was dropped on the head as a young child and apparently severed some nerves connecting the left and right sides of my brain. They didn't notice until they thought I was getting lazy eyes because my eyes would track things separately, and brought me to a doctor.

The 3D push originally pissed me all kinds of the hell off, but the 120HZ displays are brilliant to the point I've fallen in love with it and hope for many more 3D things in the future.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowDemon31*
> 
> I have viewed 3D on a few devices ( Samsung 3D TV, Nintendo 3DS and Cinema) and have never had a problem experiencing 3D . My Samsung monitor just doesn't want to produce any type of 3D picture


It's definitely your particular monitor then because mine works fine.


----------



## mightymints

If anyone like me suffers from keratoconus then you are one of those like me who struggle to see 3D as well. Its a damn shame







.


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightymints*
> 
> If anyone like me suffers from keratoconus then you are one of those like me who struggle to see 3D as well. Its a damn shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Can you Lasik it or anything bro ?

There are always the chances that someday soon you could get a cloned-eye ball swap. I seen some cool stuff on the internet the other day. They have even done a lot of donated eye swaps in foreign countries from dead people.

Cause man! You need your eyes


----------



## Sistum Id

So I checked the status of my S27A950. Mine is being delivered by Fedex tomorrow...







Good thing is I don't have a gate in front of my house.







Bad thing is I'll probably be at work when they deliver.









Wonder if I should mount my webcam near my front door and make sure the driver doesn't toss my monitor.


----------



## blizzzy

anyone found any workarounds for 3dvision to work on 290.xx drivers yet?


----------



## senna89

what is the difference between SA700D and other ? specially against SA750D.


----------



## hipzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzzy*
> 
> anyone found any workarounds for 3dvision to work on 290.xx drivers yet?


I was reading that it's as "easy" as tricking your PC into thinking you have a whitelisted NVIDIA 3DVISION monitor installed instead of the Samsung (this makes up for the lack of generic CRT option), but none of the people making that claim have responded to my PMs.

Does anyone here know how to go about doing that?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Anyone jump on the $399 deal at Tigerdirect? I just ordered one. I hope it will be delivered soon and they arent out of stock


----------



## xFk

any tips for getting rid of the glare? i recently got a s23a750d and i have an overhead light in the center of my room and it causes some noticeable glare/reflection when watching movies and gaming when the screen is dark. Also where do i see what drivers i have installed for this?


----------



## bored7one4

is there any vesa mount for the SAMSUNG S23A750D?


----------



## hipzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bored7one4*
> 
> is there any vesa mount for the SAMSUNG S23A750D?


There are no VESA mounting options available on these units as Samsung has stored all electronic circuitry in the base of the monitor (this allows for the super thin display).

The 700D series MAY have VESA mounting possibilities (it's a more traditional looking monitor), but the 750/950 for sure do not.


----------



## Sistum Id

I got the 3d emu working last night. Doing the NVIDIA test in the NVIDIA control panel was pretty awesome. I had my 3 year old son try it out and he was reaching out trying to grab the spinning logo, pretty funny. I'm looking for other videos that will do that to that effect. Everything else seems to be boring 3D with little depth but the demo 3D was awesome.

Right now I'm having mixed feelings as to if the money spent is worth it. I have the bleeding on the bottom right which is noticeable during darker screens, but I also notice it during browsing (light/white). I'll try and take a picture tonight. Also more on mixed feelings, I've been using a Dynex1920x1080p 40" TV LCD @ 60hz that I paid $399 last year. Now maybe it's me, but I'm not seeing much of a difference between the Dynex and Samsung. Maybe I was expecting more, I dunno. I've made sure I'm running @ 120hz in BF3 and in NVIDIA control panel. Before I switched to the Samsung,I had enabled V-Sync for BF3 on the Dynex. It locked my FPS @ 60FPS and it seemed very fluid compared to 100+ FPS. But now @ 120hz, it seems the Vsync with my 60hz TV was more fluid than the Samsung @ 120hz Makes sense?

To game on my 40" I had to lean back in my chair, lower my chair all the way down so I can sit as close as I can to the desk. Doing this was hurting my wrist since my wrist wasn't level with the desk. It was somewhat hurting my neck since I had to lean back and look up. Now last night, I was able to sit upright and have my wrist resting on the table. Everything felt a lot better.

Now I'm not sure what to do with my wall mounted 40". I need to move it up higher since the 27" is in the way. i want to keep it, but since I went SLI, it doesn't play nice with my computer since it's a TV. It was fine with single card, but dual card, it wants to change a setting for the TV and I have to hit the menu button twice for it to correct it.

Now I sit at working waiting so I can get home and play with it. Bored.


----------



## Sistum Id

I just tried Assassins Creed: Revelations. Oh wow, in 3D is looked pretty awesome. I turned the camera so I'm looking at him. It looked pretty real, not human real, but like toy real. It looked like it was really in front of me. It wasn't popped out but it made his face and armor stand out and the detail was very crisp and lifelike.


----------



## Super Saiyan

Can someone please help I have no idea to get the 3D working?

Let's say I want to play a game that doesn't have 3D built in. I throw it in Tridef3D program and launch. But what settings do I use for my monitor? 2D to 3D? Frame Sequential? Side by Side or Top to Bottom? And after that am I done and I can enjoy the game in 3D? For example Crysis 2, League of Legends, Skyrim etc.

Then lets say I want to watch a 2D movie in 3D. All I have to do is select the monitor options to 2D to 3D and thats it? No other program?

Thanks~!


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFk*
> 
> any tips for getting rid of the glare? i recently got a s23a750d and i have an overhead light in the center of my room and it causes some noticeable glare/reflection when watching movies and gaming when the screen is dark. Also where do i see what drivers i have installed for this?


when u want to buy a glare monitor, u must think before where to put it.
possibily to test whit a notebook.

not all user can to use a glossy solution, depend by lighting room condition.


----------



## chikyuya

change bright and contrast less then 10
adjust color red, green, blue less than 30.


----------



## chikyuya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chikyuya*
> 
> change bright and contrast less then 10
> adjust color red, green, blue less than 30.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFk*
> 
> any tips for getting rid of the glare? i recently got a s23a750d and i have an overhead light in the center of my room and it causes some noticeable glare/reflection when watching movies and gaming when the screen is dark. Also where do i see what drivers i have installed for this?


change bright and contrast less then 10
adjust color red, green, blue less than 30
it'll help you get rid of glare


----------



## Kraven

Has anyone tried watching blu-ray movies on this (not in 3D)

I have a strange problem which I am not sure is to do with the monitor or the blu-ray drive or something else.

When I put a blu-ray in and start to watch my whole screen flickers near the bottom half, I have tried updating the firmware on the drive, changing refresh rates on the monitor and updating graphic drivers but nothing seems to help.

Theres a video on youtube with a similar problem (not my vid / same monitor) but just so you can see what I see, its very annoying!


----------



## Kraven

Appears to be happening with DVD's to, bad drive?


----------



## Kraven

Nevermind I seem to have fixed it, it was either a loose cable or hardware acceleration being turned on, as the problem isnt there anymore!


----------



## Super Saiyan

Can anyone answer my question on the previous page?


----------



## Sistum Id

I thought I read somewhere about using the keyboard to adjust the menu settings, anybody know what I'm talking about?


----------



## senna89

difference between SA750 / SA950D and SA700D ?
Why The samsung s23a700d have half price than S23A750D ?


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> difference between SA750 / SA950D and SA700D ?
> Why The samsung s23a700d have half price than S23A750D ?


I'm curious where you're finding information about the 700d, because I haven't seen it being sold anywhere..


----------



## blizzzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*
> 
> I got the 3d emu working last night. Doing the NVIDIA test in the NVIDIA control panel was pretty awesome. I had my 3 year old son try it out and he was reaching out trying to grab the spinning logo, pretty funny. I'm looking for other videos that will do that to that effect. Everything else seems to be boring 3D with little depth but the demo 3D was awesome.
> 
> Right now I'm having mixed feelings as to if the money spent is worth it. I have the bleeding on the bottom right which is noticeable during darker screens, but I also notice it during browsing (light/white). I'll try and take a picture tonight. Also more on mixed feelings, I've been using a Dynex1920x1080p 40" TV LCD @ 60hz that I paid $399 last year. Now maybe it's me, but I'm not seeing much of a difference between the Dynex and Samsung. Maybe I was expecting more, I dunno. I've made sure I'm running @ 120hz in BF3 and in NVIDIA control panel. Before I switched to the Samsung,I had enabled V-Sync for BF3 on the Dynex. It locked my FPS @ 60FPS and it seemed very fluid compared to 100+ FPS. But now @ 120hz, it seems the Vsync with my 60hz TV was more fluid than the Samsung @ 120hz Makes sense?
> 
> To game on my 40" I had to lean back in my chair, lower my chair all the way down so I can sit as close as I can to the desk. Doing this was hurting my wrist since my wrist wasn't level with the desk. It was somewhat hurting my neck since I had to lean back and look up. Now last night, I was able to sit upright and have my wrist resting on the table. Everything felt a lot better.
> 
> Now I'm not sure what to do with my wall mounted 40". I need to move it up higher since the 27" is in the way. i want to keep it, but since I went SLI, it doesn't play nice with my computer since it's a TV. It was fine with single card, but dual card, it wants to change a setting for the TV and I have to hit the menu button twice for it to correct it.
> 
> Now I sit at working waiting so I can get home and play with it. Bored.


3DVision doesn't work anymore on the latest beta drivers. Skyrim and Battlefield 3 3DVision doesn't work well with the WHQL Drivers. Appreciate if you can clarify if you managed to get it working on beta drivers using EDID injects or you're just merely using WHQL drivers which lacks 3d support on quite a few new games since it was released on 24th Oct.


----------



## tmitmi

Guys, im trying to play a 3d blurays on my S27A950D. I cant get it to work for some reason, it just looks weird with absolutely no depth into 3d and weird blurry image. The SBS videos ive found on youtube look 100x better, im pretty sure something is wrong here.

As software i have arcsofts totalmedia theatre, with these settings: http://i.imgur.com/bpbLq.png http://i.imgur.com/8DavJ.png

When i play the bluray i select frame sequential mode from my monitor. My monitor is connected with the dvi cable that shipped with this monitor, and my gpu is nvidia 295 gtx running the newest beta drivers 290.53.

Has anyone here been succesful at playing 3D blurays on their s27a950? I can get SBS videos to work flawlessly and they look amazing. Something is wrong with my bluray 3d though, any help appreciated.


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzzy*
> 
> 3DVision doesn't work anymore on the latest beta drivers. Skyrim and Battlefield 3 3DVision doesn't work well with the WHQL Drivers. Appreciate if you can clarify if you managed to get it working on beta drivers using EDID injects or you're just merely using WHQL drivers which lacks 3d support on quite a few new games since it was released on 24th Oct.


I'm using drivers 285.79. From what I read, those are the drivers you should use if you want to do the work around for 3DVision. Both Skyrim and BF3 look okay, nothing pops out, but you can see the depth of objects. Only thing so far that popped out (that I can find) is the Nvidia test logo. The 3d detail in Assassins Creed is outstanding, very real like imo.


----------



## smochina4000

This is the only movie where I can see the 3D effects (I'm using HDMi connection).


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Super Saiyan*
> 
> Can someone please help I have no idea to get the 3D working?
> Let's say I want to play a game that doesn't have 3D built in. I throw it in Tridef3D program and launch. But what settings do I use for my monitor? 2D to 3D? Frame Sequential? Side by Side or Top to Bottom? And after that am I done and I can enjoy the game in 3D? For example Crysis 2, League of Legends, Skyrim etc.
> Then lets say I want to watch a 2D movie in 3D. All I have to do is select the monitor options to 2D to 3D and thats it? No other program?
> Thanks~!


To do true 3D you need a 3D bluray movie and software like powerDVD. 2D to 3D isn't 3D its just 2D to 3D. Power DVD can send 120hz split to 60hz left/right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*
> 
> I thought I read somewhere about using the keyboard to adjust the menu settings, anybody know what I'm talking about?


I don't see how that would be possible. I never heard of DVI carring a channel for data nor have I heard of any GPU that has data pass through it to control a menu. I have no idea what your talking about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smochina4000*
> 
> This is the only movie where I can see the 3D effects (I'm using HDMi connection).


HDMI will only be 60hz. Viewing 2D to 3D with HDMI is not really what the monitor is made for. It is made for software like PowerDVD or games that can send spilt 120hz left and right eye with both 60hz each. Game consoles can send 60hz through HDMI but it splits it to 30hz for each eye.

BTW does anyone know if PowerDVD does 120hz split at 60hz each eye. Or is powerdvd only 30hz each as well. I do believe that blueray 3D players are only 60hz split to 30hz each. right ? Can anyone confirn this I don't even own or use 3D for movies so if someone could confirm this please do so.


----------



## Mytharc

How do you guys clean your monitors? it's a dust magnet to say the least.


----------



## smochina4000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytharc*
> 
> How do you guys clean your monitors? it's a dust magnet to say the least.


The monitor have a "how to clean it" (it is found on the package where the cleaning wipes are).

I use HDMi not because I want , it is because my video card has only DVI-I dual link and HDMi


----------



## matti2

I cant get picture with display port, just black screen.
Other canles work fine, any solutions?

nvidia gtx 580 and win 7


----------



## UNOE

I have a 7970 incoming... Buying this mostly for the this monitor.


----------



## The Biz

Add me to the list.


----------



## The Biz

Side question->

How do you tilt this monitor? I feel like I'm gonna break it trying to tilt it.


----------



## malikq86

anyone here with the 23" wish they got the 27" ?

or

anyone with the 27" wish they got the 23"?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Biz*
> 
> Side question->
> 
> How do you tilt this monitor? I feel like I'm gonna break it trying to tilt it.


yeah it's pretty stiff..i don't move mine too much.


----------



## The Biz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> yeah it's pretty stiff..i don't move mine too much.


I figured it out. You gotta grip the bottom and the top at the same time and tilt it. Wish I would've known that before pushing the top really hard.


----------



## kyosak

Did anyone here manage to get a S27A950D that doesn't sag 1/4" on the left side? It seems like the stand is very poor.


----------



## evensen007

Couple of questions for owners here. Is everyone still getting the "incorrect resolution" message still through DP? Also, does HDMI not do 120hz and is that why everyone wants to use DVI (or DP on the sa750).

I couldn't really care less about 3d, but really want a monitor with fantastic color in the 27" range. The Dell 27" at 999 is just too expensive to justify.

Thanks.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyosak*
> 
> Did anyone here manage to get a S27A950D that doesn't sag 1/4" on the left side? It seems like the stand is very poor.


ive read a few people complaining about the 950D..and how it sags or has back lighting issues either on the bottom left or right side...I think this is due to stand design and how pressure is being applied. That said...my 750D is near perfect....none of those issues....im assuming that's because the stand/neck of the monitor is very small and centered compared to the 950D.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Couple of questions for owners here. Is everyone still getting the "incorrect resolution" message still through DP? Also, does HDMI not do 120hz and is that why everyone wants to use DVI (or DP on the sa750).
> I couldn't really care less about 3d, but really want a monitor with fantastic color in the 27" range. The Dell 27" at 999 is just too expensive to justify.
> Thanks.


I haven't gotten that message in a while now...my issue is I almost ALWAYS lose dual screen mode every time I restart my PC. I have to unplug and re-plug my 750D every morning...annoying. Maybe it's cause I didn't use the driver on the CD..and just installed the one that was on the website..not sure.

HDMI cannot do 120hz..so yeah...you have to use dual DVI or DisplayPort cables.

Best 27" for gaming...imho..is the 27" Samsung 750D. 1080p is a little low for that size of screen...but if you are gaming...you most probably should be using 1080p...the Dell IPS has too many pixels and your fps will drop big time...not to mention it's not 120hz...which makes gaming play smooth.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I haven't gotten that message in a while now...my issue is I almost ALWAYS lose dual screen mode every time I restart my PC. I have to unplug and re-plug my 750D every morning...annoying. Maybe it's cause I didn't use the driver on the CD..and just installed the one that was on the website..not sure.
> HDMI cannot do 120hz..so yeah...you have to use dual DVI or DisplayPort cables.
> Best 27" for gaming...imho..is the 27" Samsung 750D. 1080p is a little low for that size of screen...but if you are gaming...you most probably should be using 1080p...the Dell IPS has too many pixels and your fps will drop big time...not to mention it's not 120hz...which makes gaming play smooth.


Thanks a bunch Malik. I agree about the 1920x1080. It's about all my setup can handle and still give me 60fps. i would love to have an IPS display, but 2560 res will be too much to game on. From what I read, DP>DVI converters won't pass 120hz either. Is that true? I am looking at the s27750d because it is a good bit cheaper than the 950, but the incorrect resolution error through DP had me scared. And now your dual-screen issue has me thinking too.

I'm coming from a 37" Westinghouse 1080p LCD, so you can imagine how bad the pixel density is on that thing for me. I think this would be a nice "upgrade" even though I'm coming down in size.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Thanks a bunch Malik. I agree about the 1920x1080. It's about all my setup can handle and still give me 60fps. i would love to have an IPS display, but 2560 res will be too much to game on. From what I read, DP>DVI converters won't pass 120hz either. Is that true? I am looking at the s27750d because it is a good bit cheaper than the 950, but the incorrect resolution error through DP had me scared. And now your dual-screen issue has me thinking too.
> I'm coming from a 37" Westinghouse 1080p LCD, so you can imagine how bad the pixel density is on that thing for me. I think this would be a nice "upgrade" even though I'm coming down in size.


I am not sure about the DP>DVI converters....if its *dual* DVI > Display port or vise verse...I would think it would work fine...if it's just 1 x DVI...yeah i doubt that will work.

Samsung s27a750d..is great. The image quality is the best I have seen on a 27" monitor to be honest. I def. recommend 750D over 950D...750D looks better (has better stand design imo) and seems to have less chance of defective screens from what I have read.

In the end, I wouldn't trade or overlook the 750D/950D just because of a chance of incorrect resolution error or even because my dual screen setup is lost often (yes, the monitor is that good). I would still buy this monitor compared to all other 120hz on the market right. Though unplugging and plugging my monitor from the back is annoying..it takes about 10 seconds to fix...so it's worth it. Plus...i figure Samsung is aware of theses issue and will release a driver update (I would like to imagine). I'm actually thinking of calling them and seeing if they can help me with my dual screen issue...if uninstalling and reinstalling the CD driver doesn't work. Either way...750D is the best gaming monitor I have ever seen...wouldn't trade it for anything.

FYI - I am still running Vista 64-bit...lol, yeah I know...I have Windows 7 but will install it after reformatting sometime next month...i wouldn't be surprised if my dual screen issues is related to Vista....wouldn't be surprised at all....


----------



## kyosak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I am not sure about the DP>DVI converters....if its *dual* DVI > Display port or vise verse...I would think it would work fine...


Could someone verify this?
Possibly using something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/HP-DisplayPort-DVI-D-Adapter-481409-001/dp/B0045JTAC6/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1326299848&sr=1-6


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyosak*
> 
> Could someone verify this?
> Possibly using something like this:
> http://www.amazon.com/HP-DisplayPort-DVI-D-Adapter-481409-001/dp/B0045JTAC6/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1326299848&sr=1-6


if im not mistaken that is 1 DVI > Display Port...not DUAL DVI > DisplayPort (<--not even sure if this conversion exist)....so I dont *think* it will work...but cables are not my forte of knowledge.


----------



## UNOE

Sad to report but my 7970 is having issues with 120hz With lines going through the screen ever so often. Ever 10-20 minutes. I also notice it seems to go down to 60hz. Well thats the best way to describe it. I know with 120hz when i scroll long pages its butter smooth. But after about 5 minutes on a page when I go to scroll it gets choppy if I go to another page it remains choppy. But if I minimize my window and Aero kicks in, I can go back to web page and it is butter smooth again. So really something is happening here its with down clocking or power saving.









In the picture you can see it is going up and down up and down.



This is hopefully only a driver issue. But as of right now I can't recommend this GPU with this monitor.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyosak*
> 
> Could someone verify this?
> Possibly using something like this:
> http://www.amazon.com/HP-DisplayPort-DVI-D-Adapter-481409-001/dp/B0045JTAC6/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1326299848&sr=1-6


Yes it should ---- but only going from DP to DVI ..... You can not go from DVI to DP and retain 120hz.

Double post ...


----------



## fasti

As I'm using my computer in well lit room (no way around this to use it in dark room, my eyes don't like it one bit), would I see my self from these monitor screens when it's black?

Even tiny bit is bad, I will always look at the ~reflection to see if there is something there (as it's weird and doesn't seem to make any sense on screen) and when I notice that it's a reflection... meh x-x


----------



## xFk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasti*
> 
> As I'm using my computer in well lit room (no way around this to use it in dark room, my eyes don't like it one bit), would I see my self from these monitor screens when it's black?
> Even tiny bit is bad, I will always look at the ~reflection to see if there is something there (as it's weird and doesn't seem to make any sense on screen) and when I notice that it's a reflection... meh x-x


yes, you will see your reflection when the screen is very dark or black.


----------



## xFk

I am having this small issue where my monitor wont display anything if i dont turn it on before or very soon after i power on my PC. It also happens if i turn my monitor off while my PC is on, when i power the monitor back on it doesnt display anything. It will show display port but then just goes black. I can fix this by unplugging my display port from my video card and plugging it back in, the picture then shows up. This isnt a huge issue, but i find it annoying. Is this a moniotor/driver issue or is it related to my video card or mobo?

also, where can i see what monitor driver i currently have installed?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFk*
> 
> I am having this small issue where my monitor wont display anything if i dont turn it on before or very soon after i power on my PC. It also happens if i turn my monitor off while my PC is on, when i power the monitor back on it doesnt display anything. It will show display port but then just goes black. I can fix this by unplugging my display port from my video card and plugging it back in, the picture then shows up. This isnt a huge issue, but i find it annoying. Is this a moniotor/driver issue or is it related to my video card or mobo?
> also, where can i see what monitor driver i currently have installed?


Yup, same exact issue as me. You running dual screen? You can probably check driver under Device Manager.

BTW - you don't have to unplug from video card...just unplug from the back of the monitor..it might be easier...tho you should probably power off the monitor first.


----------



## XenoRad

I am sad to report that I have gone through four S27a950 monitors and ended up taking my money back. All were manufactured in Eastern Europe between September-August. They all had problems with bright pixels close to the middle of the screen.

The last one was the worse in this aspect as even though it had no bright pixels at the start upon a very light touch with a cleaning cloth around 5 bright green and blue ones appeared. The third had terrible backlight bleeding on 3 sides. The first two had imperfect color gradient/banding (which was actually very good on the third one). All the monitors differed slightly on contrast, brightness, gamma and perhaps color reproduction.

In light of all my finding I have to attribute these faults not to an inherent construction fault, but to manufacturing and quality control problems at the factory(ies) where the components of these monitors were made.

From a conceptual standpoint I still find the monitor very good, and I still intend to buy one. I just have to find one that was better made.

I'd like to kindly ask those of you (in Europe preferably) who have no issues with your S27a950 to look on the back panel and tell me where and when yours was made.


----------



## kyosak

Yes it's very frustrating going through these monitors.
I've had to return 2x S27A950D so far, both manufactured in Mexico.
Both sagged 1/4" on the left side of the monitor, and both had pretty bad backlight bleed on the bottom right-hand corner.
All these problems presumably due to the poor stand.
The second monitor also had a line of pixels going down the screen stuck at the color green.

My GTX580 does not have a displayport slot and buying a new graphics card just to use the 750D is not an option for me..


----------



## evensen007

The manufacturing issues seem to pop up on the 950 because of the stand as you feared. In this review, he notes the abnormalities that appear in light bleed due to the 950 stand design that places added stress to the screen. I was going to grab the 950, but I think the 750 is a safer bet due to it's more traditional design. The 950 is a beautiful piece of equipment though.

http://www.pcmonitors.org/monitor-reviews/samsung-s27a950d


----------



## John4711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XenoRad*
> 
> I am sad to report that I have gone through four S27a950 monitors and ended up taking my money back. All were manufactured in Eastern Europe between September-August. They all had problems with bright pixels close to the middle of the screen.


Did not want to write it because I thought this was an exception. I saw a monitor with bright pixels a bit above the middle of the screen at the dealer where I wanted to buy mine.

I never had a monitor with a pixel problem. It would get on my nerves all the time. If I buy a monitor for so much money then this is the last thing I would expect. So I still have no monitor but the money


----------



## UNOE

Sorry to hear that









I can say I do have some sag on left side now after a few months


----------



## Justlme

i need some help getting rid of some confusion i have. After reading all of the problems with the stand of the 950, its getting me real worried since i was actually on the verge of ordering it. Man i saw this in the shops and just found the stand damn sexy...never thought it could cause a few drawbacks...
If i get the 750, the only way i can achieve 120hz is through Hdmi 1.4a or display port correct?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justlme*
> 
> i need some help getting rid of some confusion i have. After reading all of the problems with the stand of the 950, its getting me real worried since i was actually on the verge of ordering it. Man i saw this in the shops and just found the stand damn sexy...never thought it could cause a few drawbacks...
> If i get the 750, the only way i can achieve 120hz is through Hdmi 1.4a or display port correct?


only display port..hdmi doesn't do 120hz. I like the look of the 750D better myself...not everyone has issues with 950D...maybe order it from a place with good return policy in case it is defective. 750D does seem to have fewer issues....but get the one you like imho.


----------



## amvnz

Is anyone else running their monitor at 100hz instead of 120hz as the default? I honestly can't tell any difference between the 2, and my cards idle downclock at 100hz but not 120hz, and games that support 100hz run smoother at 100fps due to less fluctuation. Also some games that were running with 10% microstutter are now running with 6%. With inspector I can just force the refresh to change to 120 so it's kind of pointless keeping the default as 120 when it stops your cards from downclocking.


----------



## Zulu0001

I just finished my new system build.

Have had the S27A950d since it first came out in the US. Very happy with no sag on the left side at all.

3d works with 3d Bluray's on my PS3, GT5 and worked with my Asus ROG G73jh laptop using the HDMI port @ 60Hz

My new system has the brand new Asus Radeon HD 7970. I set-up the system connecting to the monitor's DVI port @ 120Hz.

At first I had the response time set to fastest and couldn't get 3d to work properly then I found a post in this thread that said to set it to normal.

IT worked, Thanks to that reply...

Just finished playing a few rounds in World of Tanks and F2011. Way cool 3D at 120Hz.......

I'm really happy with my purchase from Newegg, they're the best!


----------



## The Biz

^ dvi supports 120hz? I thought it was limited like HDMI to 60hz? :/

----------

Deebo took your bike too?


----------



## Zulu0001

Yup,

HDMI port 60Hz
DVI port 120Hz


----------



## albatross_

If I were to get the 23 inch 950D would there still be sagging on the left side? Anyone with experience to share?


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Biz*
> 
> ^ dvi supports 120hz? I thought it was limited like HDMI to 60hz? :/
> ----------
> Deebo took your bike too?


DVI-D not just DVI


----------



## wirefox

Moments ago ... my monitor arrived...

It's slightly sagging on the left out of the box... at first I thought it was in my head but then I pulled out the tape measure... 4 tenths of an inch off left to right... is that the sort of sag other see after a months of owning? right side seven inches four centi - left is seven inches

I bought directly from amazon... Usually get stuff from Newegg but got cheap on the tax part of this purchase... Would this sagging be considered a warranty defect? could I send back to amazon or need to send to samsung? (anyone do this yet) I'm just concerned if it's already not level it'll only get worse in time... I'm not a big amazon user do they usually give credit or refunds or only send another model?

I upgraded from a LG W2363D-PF and the extra realestate and color is a huge change from the LG. LG was over bright and colors where very flat and viewing angle worse that this mode

Otherwise color is great, viewing angel better than my previous LG, reflection is a little much as I always keep my desktop solid black... and I have mouse ghosting very noticeable with a black background and little circular motions .. but neither are as noticeable in games and when working or browsing with white or light background...

Anyone send this back for a SA750? is the SA750 of same quality just traditional stand (I think I read that it is in OP) just different plug/ports ...

It was a pretty big spend so I really want it to last... should it stay or go??? Happy and Sad all at the same time...


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Sorry to hear that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say I do have some sag on left side now after a few months


Mine came with a four centimeter sag out of the box.. kind of bummed .. what's your sag like?


----------



## wirefox

My sagging solution ....

standard chess set King (I filed down the crown to fit the sag)



















I'll likely switch to black king as it'll blend better with my black desk/setup ....

Net here is I'd rather have a function well engineered product ...

But the monitor looks great otherwise, I'm hooked on 120hz, so I may just suck it up ....

issues out of box...
-slight mouse ghosting on black backgrounds
-slight bleed in right corner (can't really see with windows task bar there...
-sag (checkmate solution above)
-reflection (notable with black backgrounds and bright lights in background)

I haven't gamed with it at night yet and I'm in a low/moderate bright room ... so I'll update later

All issues pretty bearable for my usage -- BF3/shooters, skyrim and general Office work ...

Price is a bit high and if the sa750a is similar quality and doesn't have a sag isssue ... It might be a better purchase as hundreds less.... I'll likely keep this as I think amazon will only give 80% back on purchase which is junk ...


----------



## UNOE

For now I have it elevated slightly. It could have been that way before out of the box I just never noticed it to much but I'm really happy with it still. I still don't know a better monitor on the market, maybe next year though. But for now I'm more than happy with my monitor. I acually didn't really notice until I measured it. Also I realize if I had my wallet in my back on pocket when I'm sitting or if I rest my arm on one side of the chair rest I'm leaning at a angle and viewing the screen at a less straight angle then the monitor. I probably can't even sit straight enough to notice that much of a lean 95% of the time. So thinking about all these things I realize it don't matter. You should measure other TV's or monitors in your house and see how far off they are off. I'm sure they are all off my a tad. I think the design of the monitor makes us think about it more because the left side hovers.

I like that chest piece I need to find something like that now.


----------



## kal18

Hey guys, I recently bought the S23A950 that so far is just awesome in almost every way for me. But there's something going on with the display blacking out for a second while opening a file, film or an app. It's not with everything though and on some restarts the problem goes away completely, but it's a little annoying. Is there a setting I missed?

I checked everything. Cables, settings, etc.. Really not sure what's going on. Please, if anyone has an idea of what's going on I will greatly appreciate your input.

The display doesn't play nice with blu ray films either, constantly blacking out every few seconds during playback. That's as worse as it gets.

Here's my setup:

CPU: i5 2500k (Not overclocked yet)
GPU: Asus GTX560ti (Not overclocked yet)
Mobo: Gigabyte Z68XP-UD3R
RAM: 8GB DDR3
OS: Win7 64bit

Some feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kal18*
> 
> Hey guys, I recently bought the S23A950 that so far is just awesome in almost every way for me. But there's something going on with the display blacking out for a second while opening a file, film or an app. It's not with everything though and on some restarts the problem goes away completely, but it's a little annoying. Is there a setting I missed?
> I checked everything. Cables, settings, etc.. Really not sure what's going on. Please, if anyone has an idea of what's going on I will greatly appreciate your input.
> 
> The display doesn't play nice with blu ray films either, constantly blacking out every few seconds during playback. That's as worse as it gets.
> Here's my setup:
> CPU: i5 2500k (Not overclocked yet)
> GPU: Asus GTX560ti (Not overclocked yet)
> Mobo: Gigabyte Z68XP-UD3R
> RAM: 8GB DDR3
> OS: Win7 64bit
> Some feedback will be greatly appreciated.


If it blacks out it is generally a driver cash which is usually bad overclock. I know you said you didn't overclock but it possible your stock voltage isn't high enough for 120hz. You can use MSI Afterburner to give your video card a small bump in voltage if that fixes it then at less you know what it is. This does happen some time but shouldn't. I would consider returning the video card if thats the case. I don't think its the monitor. But do check again the power savings options are turned off or set to your liking its in the monitor menu.


----------



## kal18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> If it blacks out it is generally a driver cash which is usually bad overclock. I know you said you didn't overclock but it possible your stock voltage isn't high enough for 120hz. You can use MSI Afterburner to give your video card a small bump in voltage if that fixes it then at less you know what it is. This does happen some time but shouldn't. I would consider returning the video card if thats the case. I don't think its the monitor. But do check again the power savings options are turned off or set to your liking its in the monitor menu.


Thanks UNOE for your reply.









Yep, eco settings are turned off completely. I did as you advised and installed msi afterburner, did some overclocking and upped the voltage but it seems to work at first. I had an idea and just turned the monitor off and on and walla problem is back. I'm so frustrated because this is such a rare problem.







I mean, the monitor works as it should with no noticeable faults but if you wanted to get into lets say the nvidia control panel it blacks out for a second. No error message either.

I'm tempted to return the video card now... I wish there was a way to fix it.

Thanks again for your input though.


----------



## wirefox

my jaw dropped last night when I loaded up skyrim in ultra... though there where a few times fps dropped from 120 to 90-100 ranges... and still need to get the colors, brightness/contrast to my liking are a bit saturated ... 3d from a FPS perspective was kind of fun too .. in short bursts.

for your 560i ...I'd have said up your volts too... it could be a bad install of drivers...

maybe update them and be sure to run a driver sweeper while in safe mode.

also are you using DVI-D or display port or hdmi to connect?

and guess you card was fine with your previous monitor


----------



## UNOE

Okay I didnt catch what model you have did you have 750. If so make sure the little fan is spinning a few people had to use a small pin to start the fan to spin. Which without spinning it will overheat and monitor turns off some times.
As for afterburner don't overclock your card. Just add a little voltage. By unlocking voltage control under settings just add 10 - 30 mv. Then try 10 - 30 more mv. For a second bump if you need it if that don't work it may be drivers or the monitor. Try a driver sweeper 3.2.0 software to reinstall Nvdia driver. Also before all that make sure you have your monitor driver installed. Under screen resolution then advanced settings you should see the name and model of your monitor if it says "generic pnp" monitor then you don't have the monitor driver installed properly.


----------



## kal18

I have a S23a950D.

I wanted to do a bit of overclocking anyway. I used drive sweeper and cleaned up any loose ends. Even reinstalled the nvidia driver but cleaned the profile and installed the monitor driver. The black outs only happen when I turn the monitor off/on with the pc still on. Getting there! Problem still persists even on 60hz.

I am using the dual link dvi-d cable that came with the monitor. I think the cable is causing the problem because I have a spare hdmi 1.3c cable that works flawlessly, even on another pc.

Thanks for your help guys, I gave you all reps.


----------



## phatmine

Hello guys!

I have recently bought SA950D Monitor. Can anyone help me with this issue with the display port? i have Asus GTX 570 DC II connected with the monitor but it seems i cant get any display as i switch cables from DVI-D or HDMI port. DVI-D and HDMI port are fine. Is it my display port cable won't work? but it works using DP-HDMI-DVI adapter connected to the monitor. I use this DP cable v1.1. Do i need version 1.2?
http://manhattan-products.com/en-US/products/9164-displayport-monitor-cable
Standards and Certifications
UL 20276
DisplayPort v1.1

Connectors
(2) DisplayPort 20-pin male with latches
Nickel plated
Molded PVC boot

Cable
28 AWG conductors
Shielding: aluminum and Mylar braid
Withstanding voltage: 300 V DC
Insulation resistance: 5 MOhms
Contact resistance: 10 Ohms
PVC jacket

When i start my PC and boot, it will display a red box for the bios menu but no graphics and text displayed. Also for my Hackintosh, it will display White box for the boot. And when it enters the OS (Win7/Mac OSX) its black out...no more display....Is my SA950 DP has defect?

I also try connecting the DP cable and plugging off the power cord for 30sec. but seems same problem happens.

Thanks!


----------



## UNOE

I had alot of problems with DP too. I used the install CD to install DP when I was connected with DVI. I had both DVI and DP connected and installed the driver this way. It was the only way to get it working. When you use the CD you can install DP driver, HDMI driver, and DVI driver for your monitor. Good luck and for the other questions try a different fourm. Because you will get banned here for talking about it.


----------



## amvnz

My monitor is also sagging. It has dropped .5cm and I have owned it for 7 months now (bought it 6th of July for $1,099 NZD/ $861 USD...yes computer hardware here is VERY expensive). A real shame for the amount of money I spent on this monitor, expecting to be able to use it for at least 5 years minimum. At the moment I have a Piercing Antiseptic Lotion bottle holding it up which fitted perfectly. It does bug me seeing it there but I am afraid that the sag will only get worse.

EDIT: Wow. The Newegg picture has a sag too.


----------



## wirefox

For owners or others.. I thought this was a good reveiw of the SA950

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/monitors/display/samsung-sa950.html


----------



## wirefox

Found this interesting too.. the driver version on the site is 1.0 ... and my in box disk was 1.1

http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/3d/LS27A950DS/ZA


----------



## Gabrielus

Hey guys, Decided to join the community. Say hello to my brand new S23A750D. Gotta love this 23" monitor.

Thing is, I've got a 6990, and it doesn't have any full sized DP ports... Scratched my head and googled, viola! answer from the heavens would be this: http://estore.circuitassembly.com/products/Mini-Displayport-to-Displayport-Adapter-Cable.html?revpage=4#reviews A *DP to Mini DP cable.* Now i've read about people using it and it working great, and the tech specs of the cable shows that it should handle 120hz @ 1080p fine.

So I ordered it, got it hooked up, everything's perfectly displayed.







*Except for the fact that i'm still stuck at 60hz.*

I tried rolling back mg 12.1 preview drivers to 11.8, then to 11.2 but nothing. Downloaded the monitor drivers from samsung and choose the DIsplay port version, still nothing.

Catalyst reports the maximum reported refresh rate I got is 60hz.(My digital flat panels) :/
Windows also only reports the same thing. *60, 59, 56, 50, 30, 29 , 25 , 24 , 23 hz.*

In the OSD under information, it says
*DisplayPort
67.5kHz 60Hz
1920x1080*

....what should I do? I'm at a loss.

TIA to all those who could help.


----------



## phatmine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> Found this interesting too.. the driver version on the site is 1.0 ... and my in box disk was 1.1
> http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/3d/LS27A950DS/ZA


thanks for this info. i install the driver from my CD that comes with my monitor, wow! it works! but my problem is it does not display my BIOS menu when booting. it only display when i'm inside OS windows 7. sadly, i have boot manager installed but it will not display with DP. I cannot chose which OS i like to boot. DP is useless.


----------



## wirefox

so I just added the monitor driver ... prior i was using just a generic PNP ..

I feel like colors and monitor maybe a little clearer

but I feel like it has increased my monitor response time... it seems like BF3 is slower... maybe it's just in my head...


----------



## beefcrinkle

Just ordered the 27a750d from tiger direct. They have it on sale for 399+ shipping


----------



## UNOE

/gabrielus

You have your monitor driver installed ? Video driver and monitor driver are two different things.


----------



## psycow

I have a question for you SA950 owners, should I buy this monitor?
Right now I have a Alienware 2310 which Im really happy with, but I would like some more screenspace(I know the resolutions are the same 1080),
and this one seems to be the safest bet, but with a price of 745US where I live(denmark),
I would like to know how this one ages,
since I will be planing on having it for a long time.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycow*
> 
> I have a question for you SA950 owners, should I buy this monitor?
> Right now I have a Alienware 2310 which Im really happy with, but I would like some more screenspace(I know the resolutions are the same 1080),
> and this one seems to be the safest bet, but with a price of 745US where I live(denmark),
> I would like to know how this one ages,
> since I will be planing on having it for a long time.


I will be getting my SA750 on Monday. In my humble opinion, this is the slightly better choice. The small problems with the 950 don't exist on the 750, and unless you MUST have the design of the 950 and the DVI port it doesn't make sense. ( I am assuming you have a Display port on your video card).

This review compares the 750 to the 950. He shows the slight defects cause by the stand design that find their way into the display (slight pinch bleed from the stand attached corner, reports here of sagging on the opposite end of the stand hinge etc...

http://www.pcmonitors.org/monitor-reviews/samsung-s27a950d


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I will be getting my SA750 on Monday. In my humble opinion, this is the slightly better choice. The small problems with the 950 don't exist on the 750, and unless you MUST have the design of the 950 and the DVI port it doesn't make sense. ( I am assuming you have a Display port on your video card).
> This review compares the 750 to the 950. He shows the slight defects cause by the stand design that find their way into the display (slight pinch bleed from the stand attached corner, reports here of sagging on the opposite end of the stand hinge etc...
> http://www.pcmonitors.org/monitor-reviews/samsung-s27a950d


This ^

I bought mine cause I had 570's and DVI only.


----------



## psycow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I will be getting my SA750 on Monday. In my humble opinion, this is the slightly better choice. The small problems with the 950 don't exist on the 750, and unless you MUST have the design of the 950 and the DVI port it doesn't make sense. ( I am assuming you have a Display port on your video card).
> This review compares the 750 to the 950. He shows the slight defects cause by the stand design that find their way into the display (slight pinch bleed from the stand attached corner, reports here of sagging on the opposite end of the stand hinge etc...
> http://www.pcmonitors.org/monitor-reviews/samsung-s27a950d


No Display port for me... but thanks for the answars.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> This ^
> I bought mine cause I had 570's and DVI only.


How long have you had yours, and what sort of "problems" have you run into?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycow*
> 
> No Display port for me... but thanks for the answars.
> How long have you had yours, and what sort of "problems" have you run into?


Only complaint is slight sag on left side. I bought it for the performance for speed and colors you can't find anything better. I can live with the other stuff. Also it is amazing looking I have it in my living room. So it really stands out and isn't just some other ordinary monitor.


----------



## evensen007

Was hoping for some help from the Amd graphics card users here. I got the monitor last night and set it up over DisplayPort @ 120hz. Out of the box, the image is over-blown and washed out like you would expect right out of the box.

The problem is: No matter how/how much I adjust the Brightness/Contrast settings in the OSD of the Samsung, the picture is still being scorched and over-blown. I can tell the color is really nice, so that's a good start. Did you Amd guys have to adjust the gamma/curve settings for the GPU to get this monitor calibrated? I ran an online monitor calibration tool, and I couldn't even get CLOSE to what it was supposed to me. Even turning the brightness/contrast all the way down in the monitor OSD was still too much. There are calibration patterns where they want you to adjust the brightness/contrast until you can barely see a black or white circle and I can't get anywhere in the ball-park.


----------



## aphexpusher

what do you guys suggest using for cleaning the screen?


----------



## The Biz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aphexpusher*
> 
> what do you guys suggest using for cleaning the screen?


Barely damp the cloth that came with it with water. Then wipe it.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

damn, did those designers failed or what. Looks like a sewing machine


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Was hoping for some help from the Amd graphics card users here. I got the monitor last night and set it up over DisplayPort @ 120hz. Out of the box, the image is over-blown and washed out like you would expect right out of the box.
> The problem is: No matter how/how much I adjust the Brightness/Contrast settings in the OSD of the Samsung, the picture is still being scorched and over-blown. I can tell the color is really nice, so that's a good start. Did you Amd guys have to adjust the gamma/curve settings for the GPU to get this monitor calibrated? I ran an online monitor calibration tool, and I couldn't even get CLOSE to what it was supposed to me. Even turning the brightness/contrast all the way down in the monitor OSD was still too much. There are calibration patterns where they want you to adjust the brightness/contrast until you can barely see a black or white circle and I can't get anywhere in the ball-park.


Can anyone help? I'm about to send this thing back to TigerDirect. It's more washed out than my 37" POS Westinghouse that it replaced.


----------



## Thran

I just got the monitor today and I will most likely be sending mine back. It does not have the problems you listed and it was pretty much perfect besides a smudge on the bottom right hand side that looks like a finger print. Id send yours back and blame it on tiger directs shipping 2nd monitor this month that has come with some sort of damage during shipping problem. Definitely send it back tho my colors are not washed out or anything but the screen when first turned on was VERY bright.


----------



## beefcrinkle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Can anyone help? I'm about to send this thing back to TigerDirect. It's more washed out than my 37" POS Westinghouse that it replaced.


have you tested HDMI to see if its as washed as DP?


----------



## Thran

multiple QC issues I have gotten with this monitor 3 times Ive gone to buy it and 3 times it has had manufacturer defects.

1st pixels were bowed on the right side so the image was not square.
2nd huge bleeding problems more than 1 inch on each side.
3rd this time a huge blotch looks like a fingerprint behind the thin part of the lcd panel

Honestly I love the colors and look of this monitor but this has made me fed up with this. I still want a 120hz monitor so I maybe I'll be lucky on my 4th try...


----------



## tokoam

the bottem right corner is where i notice a slighter darkened spot but from the looks of it this seems to be a 950 issue look at this guys





its not a big enough issue for me to really care though i only paid 450$ for mine

this is a pic of mine setting it to white background


----------



## beefcrinkle

when i turn vsynnc off in BF3 it gets wavy. is this due to my cars not being able to push? or is it another issue?


----------



## beefcrinkle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> the bottem right corner is where i notice a slighter darkened spot but from the looks of it this seems to be a 950 issue look at this guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not a big enough issue for me to really care though i only paid 450$ for mine
> this is a pic of mine setting it to white background


I have the same darpk sport with a 750. not sure what the deal is only really notice on pure white as well.


----------



## evensen007

I tamed my contrast issue (I think) last night. I only had 15 minutes or so to mess with it, but it seems better. I asked the guy who reviewed the 750d @ pcmonitors and he told me to make sure I set the magic angle mode to "Group Mode". This made it much better. There was another setting in magic angle that also looked good and I will fiddle with it more tonight. Not sure why Samsung would ship this thing in "scorched" mode, but I'm glad there was a way to fix it.


----------



## beefcrinkle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I tamed my contrast issue (I think) last night. I only had 15 minutes or so to mess with it, but it seems better. I asked the guy who reviewed the 750d @ pcmonitors and he told me to make sure I set the magic angle mode to "Group Mode". This made it much better. There was another setting in magic angle that also looked good and I will fiddle with it more tonight. Not sure why Samsung would ship this thing in "scorched" mode, but I'm glad there was a way to fix it.


samsung devices all need to be messed even tvs and cell phones


----------



## amvnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I tamed my contrast issue (I think) last night. I only had 15 minutes or so to mess with it, but it seems better. I asked the guy who reviewed the 750d @ pcmonitors and he told me to make sure I set the magic angle mode to "Group Mode". This made it much better. There was another setting in magic angle that also looked good and I will fiddle with it more tonight. Not sure why Samsung would ship this thing in "scorched" mode, but I'm glad there was a way to fix it.


Try these settings for 2D:

Picture
Magic: Group Mode
Brightness: 45
Contrast: 75
Sharpness: 60
Response: Fastest
HDMI Black Levels: Normal

Color
R: 45
G: 50
B: 51

Eco
All off


----------



## John4711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> the bottem right corner is where i notice a slighter darkened spot [/IMG][/URL]


I would send it back with this to be honest. A pretty simple quality control would not have allowed this monitor to pass. On the one hand they sell a very expensive monitor where they say the colors are very accurate. And then this. There is nothing YOU can fix.


----------



## XenoRad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John4711*
> 
> I would send it back with this to be honest. A pretty simple quality control would not have allowed this monitor to pass. On the one hand they sell a very expensive monitor where they say the colors are very accurate. And then this. There is nothing YOU can fix.


All 950d's have this problem in some measure. One that I saw in the store had the whole lower right side considerably darker than the rest.


----------



## Jeffg54

I am awaiting my new S27A750D and setting up my desk for the new baby. Could anyone tell me how long the DP cable is that comes with the monitor?

I have read all pages of this thread and am ready to start setting up when it gets here, can't wait. The help here is incredible!!!

jeff


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffg54*
> 
> I am awaiting my new S27A750D and setting up my desk for the new baby. Could anyone tell me how long the DP cable is that comes with the monitor?
> I have read all pages of this thread and am ready to start setting up when it gets here, can't wait. The help here is incredible!!!
> jeff


Jeff,

The cable is relatively short. i will double check when I get home, but it is less than 6ft.


----------



## beefcrinkle

So i installed the display port driver i had put in the 23inch and not the 27. wavy screen is gone but now i am getting hardware slowdown. Programs loading slower then normal its weird


----------



## Lwood

i use to get the black out. with the DP cable.
the problem is the new Nvidia Drivers the 290 series.
i even exchange my s23a750 , until i got the replacement and i stick got the black out. then i rolled back the nvidia drivers it work just fine.


----------



## UNOE

cool nice first post


----------



## Arizonian

Ok my question has sort of been answered on first page of post to some degree.

I'm a 3D gamer, play games maxed settings medium difficulty in 2D then go back in for a second run of fun in 3D with graphic settings turned down a notch but turn up game dfficulty. Games have been twice as fun doing both ways. Family and I love to watch 3D blu-ray movies when the movie is just right. I've got an Nvidia set up currently and the only reason I'm thinking of switching is to move to AMD this year. Love Nvidia, just wanted to give the AMD 7970 a spin for the year.

I'll be selling current set up to move over to a Samsung SA950. Couple questions before I invest and spend time and effort to do so.

Is the 3D glasses powered by batteries that sync with the built in emitter or are they straight glasses? Can the depth of 3D be adjusted? How do you recharge the glasses? Nvidia allows for USB recharge and allows depth perception adjustment. This helps tremendously when 3D isn't calibrated correctly.

Reason I ask is I saw another 3D monitor where the glasses were not powered and it was a very poor 3D vision experience in the store. The Samsung wasn't set up for me to try with glasses. I will say it's a very nice crisp picture in 2D. Very nice 120Hz monitor and that I don't doubt.

If I switch to AMD does anyone here have that type of set up? If so how are the 3D movies more importantly? Though I might be able to give up my 3D gaming the family isn't ready to give up the 3D movie option as for the entertainment value it provides from time to time.

Thanks for any help in giving me the club inside scoop on the 3D side of the Samsung SA950. I'm ready to pull the trigger on the Sapphire 7970 but before I do need to be absolutely sure. Waiting on Kepler is killing me as others are enjoying the bump in performance and new 28nm GPU's.

Edited - Updated:

After posting I found some of my own questions.

1. Yes they are active shutter 3D glasses.

2. He said no way to to calibrate the 3D Vision depth perception but I've leanred it's in the monitor menu.






Also to add it's not driver dependent so it's rendering 3D Vision without the GPU. (Hence why AMD can actually render it, also works in conjunction with Nvidia GPU regardless if they support it or not.

What he didn't explain is the glasses don't have to be recharged? What I've discovered on the net was they have a small battery on one side that must replaced. However have learned that it's not that long of a batter life, 10 hours seems to be the life span. Is this accurate?

One thing I don't know - is the battery cheap to replace and what type of battery is it?

Did I get any of those answers incorrect? Any other inputs and experience regarding my questions totally welcome. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Thran

I had that same type of problem and sent it back they said it was a manufacturer defect.


----------



## OmegaRED.

Has anyone ever seen or tried this monitor in Eyefinity or Nvidia Surround? I'm tempted to try it out but so far haven't found so much as one report of it being done successfully.


----------



## Jeffg54

For playing 3d movies which is best- internal bluray player or HDMI cable from player? thanks, my new 750D is arriving tomorrow!!!!!

Jeff


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaRED.*
> 
> Has anyone ever seen or tried this monitor in Eyefinity or Nvidia Surround? I'm tempted to try it out but so far haven't found so much as one report of it being done successfully.


There's nothing preventing surround or eyefinity working on a set of monitors. Eyefinity will accept anything, surround just requires same sync polarity (which monitors of the same model have). All monitors will be set to same resolution and refresh rate. It's guaranteed to work pretty much.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffg54*
> 
> For playing 3d movies which is best- internal bluray player or HDMI cable from player? thanks, my new 750D is arriving tomorrow!!!!!
> Jeff


Requires you use the dual-DVI cable from GPU to monitor.


----------



## Jeffg54

Monitor has Display Port and Hdmi only

Jeff


----------



## tomzki

Thinking of getting the S27A950D, but have an Nvidia GTX 570 and the main use of the screen for me will primarily be 3D movies. I am wondering when I use the Cyberlink PowerDVD 11 software whether that requires me to have an AMD/ATI GPU to watch the movies in 3D or is that only a requirement for 3D gaming?


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffg54*
> 
> For playing 3d movies which is best- internal blu-ray player or HDMI cable from player? thanks, my new 750D is arriving tomorrow!!!!!
> Jeff


In general using the internal blu-ray drive in your computer would probably give you the best results (as long as you're using displayport). The reason for this is is that movies are generally recorded in 24 fps. Displayport allows you to use 120Hz on the S27A750D/S23A750D, and 120 is exactly five times 24. With HDMI you're only going to get 60Hz, and 60 is neither 2 nor 3 times 24. Therefore, at 120Hz your monitor might simply show the same frame 5 times, while at 60Hz your monitor might show some frames 2 times and other frames 3 times or something like that (depending on how the S27A750D/S23A750D will handle these situations).

Of course, other factors like the software you're using to play movies, the quality of your bluray player etc might also make a large difference that might impact you're image quality even more greatly.

Anyway, 120Hz is _generally_ smoother compared to 60Hz for movies because it is exactly 5 times 24, and you can only get the 120Hz with this monitor when using displayport. Therefore, the way to go would generally be to use the internal blu-ray drive of your PC (with displayport) instead of a blu-ray player with HDMI.


----------



## Thran

IIRC vega has done it with 3 and 5 monitors.

edit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1143724/3x-120hz-eyefinity-portrait-setup there ya go its modded but you can get an idea.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomzki*
> 
> Thinking of getting the S27A950D, but have an Nvidia GTX 570 and the main use of the screen for me will primarily be 3D movies. I am wondering when I use the Cyberlink PowerDVD 11 software whether that requires me to have an AMD/ATI GPU to watch the movies in 3D or is that only a requirement for 3D gaming?


I wouldn't recommend nvidia with this monitor if you want 3d to work perfectly. I accually canged my gpu for one of these reasons to 7970. If I really was into 3D I would accually change my GPU for this monitor but I'm more into FPS. So I will most likely be moving back to a nvida GPU next refresh. But I think this monitor is worthy of a GPU switch. I would rather have this monitor with AMD then another monitor with nvida. Because the color are so good for a 120hz monitor.


----------



## travva

Good news: my sa750 arrives tomorrow!

Bad news: my mini dp -> dp cable arrives... Tuesday

***


----------



## tomzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend nvidia with this monitor if you want 3d to work perfectly. I accually canged my gpu for one of these reasons to 7970. If I really was into 3D I would accually change my GPU for this monitor but I'm more into FPS. So I will most likely be moving back to a nvida GPU next refresh. But I think this monitor is worthy of a GPU switch. I would rather have this monitor with AMD then another monitor with nvida. Because the color are so good for a 120hz monitor.


That doesn't really answer my question though. I know the monitor was designed specifically for AMD GPUs in mind, especially for 3D gaming. What I'm trying to work out is if it requires the same hardware (an AMD GPU) to do the 3D for movies in the Cyberlink software, or is it done by the screen hardware itself? If the screen does all the 3D movie playback, then that means I can keep my Nvidia GPU, as that is what I'm going to be primarily using the screen for (3D movies and 120Hz 2D gaming).

Hopefully someone with an Nvidia GPU can try Cyberlink powerdvd 11 with a 3D movie and confirm if it works.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomzki*
> 
> That doesn't really answer my question though. I know the monitor was designed specifically for AMD GPUs in mind, especially for 3D gaming. What I'm trying to work out is if it requires the same hardware (an AMD GPU) to do the 3D for movies in the Cyberlink software, or is it done by the screen hardware itself? If the screen does all the 3D movie playback, then that means I can keep my Nvidia GPU, as that is what I'm going to be primarily using the screen for (3D movies and 120Hz 2D gaming).
> Hopefully someone with an Nvidia GPU can try Cyberlink powerdvd 11 with a 3D movie and confirm if it works.


I have the same question. Also like to know about the glasses. How long does the battery life last? What type of battery and if it's easy to replace since they are not rechargeable?

If the monitor itself is 3D and isn't GPU dependent, why does it matter which cards? Also is it TRUE 3D movies of a weak version of conversion?

I learned through the menu panel one can adjust the depth perception to thier likening and that's a good thing if it too much or little.


----------



## evensen007

It only matters which flavor of card because you have to trick nVidia's 3d vision to recognize the 750d as a supported panel. Outside of that, nothing is different. The 750 comes with Tridef-Amd drivers and software which makes it easy to launch all of you games right from the 3d software and it sets everything correctly for you. Makes it much easier if you are on an Amd card. No fiddling and it just works. The glasses use a flat watch type battery and is very easy to replace. It lasts 70 hours if the manual is to be believed. They are pretty high quality for coming with the monitor and are also light weight.


----------



## Arizonian

Thanks for the response Evensen007.







+1 rep for being the person to answer the questions.

Last question is anyone know what the difference between the Samsung SA950 23" vs the SAMSUNG S27A750D 27" other than the screen size?

The SA950 is selling for $550 the 750 for $600. I belive the SA950 is latest version. The SA950 27" is going for a whopping $700. So there must be some sort of difference.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Thanks for the response Evensen007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 rep for being the person to answer the questions.
> Last question is anyone know what the difference between the Samsung SA950 23" vs the SAMSUNG S27A750D 27" other than the screen size?
> The SA950 is selling for $550 the 750 for $600. I belive the SA950 is latest version. The SA950 27" is going for a whopping $700. So there must be some sort of difference.


No problem bud! The price premium of the 950 over the 750d comes from the design (if that's your thing) and also the fact that they added a dvi port to the 950 model. The panels are exactly the same. The 950 would be the choice for Nvidia users who don't have a display port on the card since 120hz will only travel over DP or DVI, not Hdmi. If you have Display Port on your video card, the 750 is the obvious choice unless you absolutely MUST have the stand design of the 950. Other than that, the 950 panel/stand inherits a few small issues that don't exist on the 750. There is slight pinch-bleed from the stand connected corner on the 950. Some people in here have also had the sagging non-stand connected side. This review explains those small issues that exist on the 950 and also does a great review of both the 750 and 950.

http://www.pcmonitors.org/monitor-reviews/samsung-s27a950d


----------



## Arizonian

Ok - last question. If I do go with the S750 while I have the Nvidia card for a short time, Will I at least be able to see it at 120Hz 2D with until I switch to AMD for 3D?

I may just go with the SA950 to be able to use both GPU's for 3D to keep future options open.

Thanks again Even. Holding out for a MSI 7970 Lightning, maybe new x80 from Nvidia. Some what undecided. Have my Alienware on Craigslist for sale as of this morning.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Ok - last question. If I do go with the S750 while I have the Nvidia card for a short time, Will I at least be able to see it at 120Hz 2D with until I switch to AMD for 3D?
> I may just go with the SA950 to be able to use both GPU's for 3D to keep future options open.
> Thanks again Even. Holding out for a MSI 7970 Lightning, maybe new x80 from Nvidia. Some what undecided. Have my Alienware on Craigslist for sale as of this morning.


Good luck with the sale! Should stow you some nice cash for your upgrade whatever it ends up being! Unless you can find online where someone figured out how to push 120hz over some type of DP->Dvi converter (I'm assuming your Nvidia card doesn't have DP?), you will only get 60hz even in 2d. I know there has been a lot of talk in this thread about people reading something where it was possible, but no concrete evidence. I will try to do some google searches and see what i find.


----------



## evensen007

Ok, found it. You *can* do 120hz 2d 60hz3d if you use a "dual-link" POWERED Display port ->Dvi adaptor. Check this:

http://store.apple.com/us/question/answers/product/MB571Z/A?pqid=Q94DDACFDUP4JUU472HCXTY77H299K9C7

Specifically:

Short answer, yes! Make sure that the adapter is a powered adapter (via AC adapter or USB connection). This extra power is required in order to properly amplify the video signal at 120Hz. Another advantage of this adapter is that it also allows for playing games in 3D @ 60Hz (in actuality it is sending two 60Hz video signals simultaneouslly in order for the 3D effect to take place). The main thing to remember is that in order to be able to use either the 120Hz 2D signal or 60Hz 3D signal is that the monitor itself has to be able to support those refresh rates. My understanding is that none of the Apple iMacs or stand alone monitors support the 120Hz refresh rate for digital type signals (DVI, Displayport, etc). And no, HDMI 1.4a only supports 60Hz 2D and 24Hz 3D, but does NOT support 120Hz 2D or 60Hz 3D. I own an Alienware M18X laptop that is equipped with a mini-displayport and used a Live mini-displayport to Dual-Link DVI adapter to output a 120Hz signal to my Alienware AW2310 120Hz 3D monitor and it worked perfectly! I was able to play games @ 120Hz in 2D and @ 60Hz in 3D mode. I hope this information that I have provided helps you with your efforts.


----------



## evensen007

Ok, someone with more A/V knowledge please correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this what would be needed?

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?rlz=1C1CHMO_enUS467US467&q=powered+DisplayPort+to+Dual-Link+DVI&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=14011973704789432073&sa=X&ei=sdkmT_byH4Lu0gGm4sXICA&ved=0CGcQ8wIwAQ

*Although, thinking about it... At 80 dollars for the powered adapter, it makes it somewhat cost prohibitive.


----------



## Arizonian

Thanks Even, your an asset to this club.


----------



## evensen007

Love being able to contribute anything, however small. I need to pay it forward for all of the help that I have received since joining here and CONTINUE to receive on a daily basis!


----------



## Arizonian

What's users experience watching 3D blu-ray movies with either of these monitors?


----------



## tokoam

So i found another problem with my 950d this happening over the past few days the center of the screen would just start to have major flickering of pixels i taught it was the cable i tryed dvi,hdmi,and display port this occurs on all even on xbox 360 or ps3 so i will have to have this bad boy rmaed for another one if i havnt said it before ill say it again samsungs QOS sucks ! sorry for the video quality guys you will have to full screen it to really be able to see it my phone is my only video recording source (look inbetween the files and dates in a straight line down) . (recorded from SGSII skyrocket)


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomzki*
> 
> That doesn't really answer my question though. I know the monitor was designed specifically for AMD GPUs in mind, especially for 3D gaming. What I'm trying to work out is if it requires the same hardware (an AMD GPU) to do the 3D for movies in the Cyberlink software, or is it done by the screen hardware itself? If the screen does all the 3D movie playback, then that means I can keep my Nvidia GPU, as that is what I'm going to be primarily using the screen for (3D movies and 120Hz 2D gaming).
> Hopefully someone with an Nvidia GPU can try Cyberlink powerdvd 11 with a 3D movie and confirm if it works.


The emulator for NVIDIA would work but I did own 570's and played with it some times it worked some times it does not. This is why I said its worth changing GPU for this monitor. If your stuck with 570 and want haste free 3D sequential frame and you don't care about color accuracy then you should look for a different monitor. Sorry wish I could recommend it for all scenarios. But I can't. There is no perfect solution. But if you where not stuck to the 570 then getting this monitor and changing GPU's would give you hassle free 3D sequentialframe and great color accuracy.

To answer more plainly the 3D is done with software. Nvidia cards need a emulator that is not supported software. (problem I have with emulator was slight ghosting in one eye and didn't always work also had to restart offten to get it working)

I think you can find people in this thread if you read back a few pages that have tried 3D with nvidia with cyberlink power dvd 11


----------



## Jeffg54

Monitor arrived this am S27A750D and it ROCKS!!!!!!~! Thanks to setup guides here and lots and lots of good advice it is up and running and the picture, 3D and 2D is spectacular. Its unbelieveable how cool it is. Even hdmi from player even looks awesome. I was over at the Mart early this am looking at the vizio passive 3d and it is a joke compared to the 750.
Thanks again,
Jeff


----------



## malikq86

anyone seen the 23" and 27" side by side? thoughts on bigger screen vs. higher pixel pitch?


----------



## un1b4ll

Is there a model that doesn't come with glasses for cheaper?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> Is there a model that doesn't come with glasses for cheaper?


Not these particular models. Anything with 120Hz being 3D capable will include this feature be default. Even if it did your talking about $50 difference.


----------



## travva

can someone tell me what i need to do to try bf3 in 3d with this 750d? i have hdmi (until tomorrow) have the monitor driver, and have tridef (trial). enlighten me, please.


----------



## tomzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> The emulator for NVIDIA would work but I did own 570's and played with it some times it worked some times it does not. This is why I said its worth changing GPU for this monitor. If your stuck with 570 and want haste free 3D sequential frame and you don't care about color accuracy then you should look for a different monitor. Sorry wish I could recommend it for all scenarios. But I can't. There is no perfect solution. But if you where not stuck to the 570 then getting this monitor and changing GPU's would give you hassle free 3D sequentialframe and great color accuracy.
> To answer more plainly the 3D is done with software. Nvidia cards need a emulator that is not supported software. (problem I have with emulator was slight ghosting in one eye and didn't always work also had to restart offten to get it working)
> I think you can find people in this thread if you read back a few pages that have tried 3D with nvidia with cyberlink power dvd 11


I'm not sure I understand. You are saying I need an emulator to trick the Nvidia GPU into accepting the monitor as supported hardware? I thought this was only the case if you wanted to use Nvidia 3D vision for gaming? Since it is movies I am concerned about, and the screen is 120hz, has its own 3d technology that is neither AMD or Nvidia, I am wondering if that would mean it would work with either GPU brand in the Cyberlink software?

I understand perfectly the notion of it requiring an AMD card for tridef and HD3D which is aimed at AMD GPUs primarly anyway (for gaming) but there is a complete cloudiness over the 3D movie experience in Cyberlink PowerDVD. I thought all that was required was the IR emitter (which Samsung has its own) and glasses (again Samsung has its own) and 120Hz refresh rate capable screen?

Somebody must own a Nvidia GPU and have tried the Cyberlink PowerDVD software with this screen for 3D movies surely?









Edit: Checked the other posts earlier in the thread concerning Cyberlink software and found no info there that answers my question.


----------



## Jeffg54

does the dual dvi output(one of the connectors) on a gtx550 put out two seperate div-d signals? will the one port run two seperate monitors?
Thanks,
jeff


----------



## Jeffg54

Small issue today with my S27A750D. Trying to watch 3d movie trailers from internet and I have the screen set to "sequential frame" , glasses recognized by monitor, and no 3d. What am I doing incorrectly?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomzki*
> 
> I'm not sure I understand. You are saying I need an emulator to trick the Nvidia GPU into accepting the monitor as supported hardware? I thought this was only the case if you wanted to use Nvidia 3D vision for gaming? Since it is movies I am concerned about, and the screen is 120hz, has its own 3d technology that is neither AMD or Nvidia, I am wondering if that would mean it would work with either GPU brand in the Cyberlink software?
> I understand perfectly the notion of it requiring an AMD card for tridef and HD3D which is aimed at AMD GPUs primarly anyway (for gaming) but there is a complete cloudiness over the 3D movie experience in Cyberlink PowerDVD. I thought all that was required was the IR emitter (which Samsung has its own) and glasses (again Samsung has its own) and 120Hz refresh rate capable screen?
> Somebody must own a Nvidia GPU and have tried the Cyberlink PowerDVD software with this screen for 3D movies surely?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Checked the other posts earlier in the thread concerning Cyberlink software and found no info there that answers my question.


Yes, Its due to the drivers. You can't even enable Sequential 3D with nvidia because of the drivers. So it don't matter if its games or movies your still dependent on nvidia drivers and nvidia drivers won't enable 3d sequential without emulator. Side by Side 3D will work with no problem at all because this can be achieved with out nvidia drivers by just software. For instants any game that supports side by side 3D (Crysis 2 does out of the box). It will send a signal to your screen of a two pictures side by side. And the monitor converts it to 3D with they emitter and glasses. So cyberlink could do a movie in side by side in this same way side by side with nvidia flawlessly. But sending you signal to your screen in sequential frames is done at the driver level. Therefore it don't matter what software you use if your graphics driver doesn't support it then it won't work. Yet it does with nvida with emulator but the emulator is not perfect.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffg54*
> 
> Small issue today with my S27A750D. Trying to watch 3d movie trailers from internet and I have the screen set to "sequential frame" , glasses recognized by monitor, and no 3d. What am I doing incorrectly?
> Thanks,
> Jeff


What GPU you have what videos you watching... you need way more information if you want help. Most likely your trying to watch videos that aren't even sequential.


----------



## malikq86

Samsung 750D/950D is a no go for anyone that actually wants 3D effect with a NVIDIA card (maybe look at BenQ XL2420T? or Asus, no personal experience tho)....if you don't really care about 3D and just want the 120hz smoothness is gaming...its gold. I LOVE my 750D..BEST MONITOR EVER. I don't think any other 120hz has better colors/image quality imho.


----------



## tomzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Yes, Its due to the drivers. You can't even enable Sequential 3D with nvidia because of the drivers. So it don't matter if its games or movies your still dependent on nvidia drivers and nvidia drivers won't enable 3d sequential without emulator. Side by Side 3D will work with no problem at all because this can be achieved with out nvidia drivers by just software. For instants any game that supports side by side 3D (Crysis 2 does out of the box). It will send a signal to your screen of a two pictures side by side. And the monitor converts it to 3D with they emitter and glasses. So cyberlink could do a movie in side by side in this same way side by side with nvidia flawlessly. But sending you signal to your screen in sequential frames is done at the driver level. Therefore it don't matter what software you use if your graphics driver doesn't support it then it won't work. Yet it does with nvida with emulator but the emulator is not perfect.


That's not a good sign. I suppose I could use side by side, but am I right in guessing this is more for 2d to 3d conversion in the Cyberlink software than for proper 3D playback of blu-rays in the software? If true, then I'm screwed. My remaining choices are either the Asus VG278H or Benq XL2420T and the Asus VG278H does not look promising in terms of colour accuracy compared to the Samsung. Sigh. Oh well. Thanks for your help.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomzki*
> 
> That's not a good sign. I suppose I could use side by side, but am I right in guessing this is more for 2d to 3d conversion in the Cyberlink software than for proper 3D playback of blu-rays in the software? If true, then I'm screwed. My remaining choices are either the Asus VG278H or Benq XL2420T and the Asus VG278H does not look promising in terms of colour accuracy compared to the Samsung. Sigh. Oh well. Thanks for your help.


This is supposed to be a really good 27" for Nvidia users:

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-HN274H-BMIIID-27-Inch-Monitor/dp/B004YCMEJU


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Samsung 750D/950D is a no go for anyone that actually wants 3D effect with a NVIDIA card (maybe look at BenQ XL2420T? or Asus, no personal experience tho)....if you don't really care about 3D and just want the 120hz smoothness is gaming...its gold. I LOVE my 750D..BEST MONITOR EVER. I don't think any other 120hz has better colors/image quality imho.


I must concur. After ALOT of homework and great help from this club that if one is interested in serious 3D Vision gaming or watching blu-ray movies to look toward Nvidia compatible monitors. Nvidia supports it on a true 3D GPU hardware level and driver updates that improve perfomance as opposed to a monitor driver 2D to 3D conversion.

However while doing my research I've learned these two 120Hz monitors are considered the BEST. If 3D wasn't my main reason for purchase I'd highly reccomend these to anyone. Clear vivid high qaulity.









To my dismay however Im not able to give AMD 7970 cards a try at this time and will stay with my Alienware 23" OptX monitor. Wanted to switch back to AMD but to no avail.

In the end will have to wait for Kepler. The waiting is killing my upgrade itch.


----------



## tomzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> This is supposed to be a really good 27" for Nvidia users:
> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-HN274H-BMIIID-27-Inch-Monitor/dp/B004YCMEJU


I wouldn't touch Acer with a barge pole to be honest. Sure they have offer good value stuff and have been around a while, with some competitive offerings to other brands, but the build quality and design of Acer's in my opinion have always been poor and the Acer HN274H BMIIID is no exception to that rule. Also have heard the ghosting is quite bad in 3D and the input lag is pretty terrible for competitive online multiplayer gaming - which is important to me.

I could still get the Samsung, as I still own a 6870 that my 570 replaced, but that would be a major downgrade and definitely would mean selling my 570 on which is a bit of hassle. Then I'd also have to find a card that is about the same level performance wise in the games I play without paying more than I did for my 570. The other thing as well is doing this I'd know that I would be buying into obsolete technology from AMD to match the 570, given the 7950 and 7970 is out and Kepler not far away. The only logical replacement would be buy something newer, faster and more up to date - but all of this would be just to have the Samsung screen - quite a lot to ask, both in money and hassle when my 570 is performing fine. I guess I have to ask myself whether it really is worth doing all that?









If someone can provide a good argument to justify doing the above for the Samsung screen then I'll consider it, but I'd need to hear some damn good reasons why the Samsung stands above the rest for 3D and 120Hz.


----------



## Jeffg54

GPU IS Geforce GTX 550 so it is nvidia. have no idea what type 3d the trailers are as they come from the movie site. What is this "emulator" device? Where can it be purchased?
As I intend to watch 3d movies from my internal blu-ray 3d player and 3d blu-ray download movies from Amazon and other sites if this emulator does not work, will AMD cards work?
well I wouldn't have any issue with getting an AMD card if that will resolve the issue. I have not had a monitor as nice as the 750.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomzki*
> 
> I wouldn't touch Acer with a barge pole to be honest. Sure they have offer good value stuff and have been around a while, with some competitive offerings to other brands, but the build quality and design of Acer's in my opinion have always been poor and the Acer HN274H BMIIID is no exception to that rule. Also have heard the ghosting is quite bad in 3D and the input lag is pretty terrible for competitive online multiplayer gaming - which is important to me.
> I could still get the Samsung, as I still own a 6870 that my 570 replaced, but that would be a major downgrade and definitely would mean selling my 570 on which is a bit of hassle. Then I'd also have to find a card that is about the same level performance wise in the games I play without paying more than I did for my 570. The other thing as well is doing this I'd know that I would be buying into obsolete technology from AMD to match the 570, given the 7950 and 7970 is out and Kepler not far away. The only logical replacement would be buy something newer, faster and more up to date - but all of this would be just to have the Samsung screen - quite a lot to ask, both in money and hassle when my 570 is performing fine. I guess I have to ask myself whether it really is worth doing all that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone can provide a good argument to justify doing the above for the Samsung screen then I'll consider it, but I'd need to hear some damn good reasons why the Samsung stands above the rest for 3D and 120Hz.


Yep thats really the question. I can't say one thing is better than another. If your really budgeted I would say sell both cards and go with a 7950 and unlock it and overclock it to 7970 speeds. But if you are really really on a tight budjet maybe you should move to 120hz next year when prices come down more. I really wanted 120hz and I couldn't find any screen I liked so this is what I ended up spending extra on. I had 570's at a time it works great. I have had my 7970 for few week now still never have tried 3d I never have been into 3d. I don't think anyone should spend extra money on 3D stuff. Personally gives me a headache. But anyways I know thats what you want so don't know what to tell you. Weight everything out you will no better than us what you need.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffg54*
> 
> GPU IS Geforce GTX 550 so it is nvidia. have no idea what type 3d the trailers are as they come from the movie site. What is this "emulator" device? Where can it be purchased?
> As I intend to watch 3d movies from my internal blu-ray 3d player and 3d blu-ray download movies from Amazon and other sites if this emulator does not work, will AMD cards work?
> well I wouldn't have any issue with getting an AMD card if that will resolve the issue. I have not had a monitor as nice as the 750.
> Thanks,
> Jeff


emulator is software and free


----------



## Jeffg54

Pardon my noobness- but where is it free? I cannot find a link to it here and when I go search the web all I get is a lot of emulator sites that have been shut down or it just says " file not available for violation of something".
Could you or someone else here supply a link.
Thanks,
jeff


----------



## Trials

Anyone know wheres the cheapest place I could pick up a I saw about a month ago tigerdirect had it for 400 without glasses but they have recently raised it so if anyone could give me some suggestions around the 400 limit would be great.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trials*
> 
> Anyone know wheres the cheapest place I could pick up a I saw about a month ago tigerdirect had it for 400 without glasses but they have recently raised it so if anyone could give me some suggestions around the 400 limit would be great.


I got one from Tiger for 399.99 and it did come with the glasses. They all do. Tiger isn't even carrying the monitor anymore according to their site. The best place I've found to buy it now is NewEgg. 499.99.


----------



## vikingsteve

Quick question. Did anyone use a separate Display Port cable? Or did you just use the Dual-link DVI that comes with the monitor?


----------



## UNOE

I'm using a 15ft DP cable and 15 ft Dual link DVI cable from monoprice.com


----------



## UNOE

I originally thought that audio only worked through HDMI with this monitor headphone jack. But I can confirm it does seem to work with DisplayPort audio out with the 7970. This is good new for some that like using the headphone out for audio. So far I have a little feedback. Usually headphone out from HDMI or DP on Monitor provides a cleaner sound than on board 3.5mm jacks from motherboard. But for some reason so far I have slight feedback from the headphone output this may be because I have two inputs right into my monitor.

Audio pass through did not originally work with DP and GTX 570 classified.


----------



## travva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> so I just added the monitor driver ... prior i was using just a generic PNP ..
> I feel like colors and monitor maybe a little clearer
> but I feel like it has increased my monitor response time... it seems like BF3 is slower... maybe it's just in my head...


it does! i can totally tell and when i noticed it, i immediately remembered this post. what i did to both test and "solve" the problem, is i switched to my 2nd mini displayport. to me, it's noticable, and i honestly don't plan on installing that driver next time i redo my os.


----------



## travva

the links in the op for several settings don't take you anywhere. i'd like to test my monitor out in 3d mode in bf3, but honestly i'm not sure what to do to get it to work. can someone post some instructions? do i need tridef? should i turn 3d on in bf3? what 3d mode should i put the monitor in? seriously confusing.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> the links in the op for several settings don't take you anywhere. i'd like to test my monitor out in 3d mode in bf3, but honestly i'm not sure what to do to get it to work. can someone post some instructions? do i need tridef? should i turn 3d on in bf3? what 3d mode should i put the monitor in? seriously confusing.


After the OCN update they broke all my links.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> the links in the op for several settings don't take you anywhere. i'd like to test my monitor out in 3d mode in bf3, but honestly i'm not sure what to do to get it to work. can someone post some instructions? do i need tridef? should i turn 3d on in bf3? what 3d mode should i put the monitor in? seriously confusing.


Install Tridef and drivers and then you have to run your game directly from the Tridef Syncmaster game launcher. If you don't, it won't work. Then activate your glasses and turn on 3d from the monitor OSD.


----------



## Jeffg54

I have found an emulator that is still active and upon install it installs the 32bit program not the 64. does anyone know how to properly install the 64bit program??
Jeff


----------



## travva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Install Tridef and drivers and then you have to run your game directly from the Tridef Syncmaster game launcher. If you don't, it won't work. Then activate your glasses and turn on 3d from the monitor OSD.


tridef isn't free, though, right? i have to pay for it?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> tridef isn't free, though, right? i have to pay for it?


It wasn't on your syncmaster disc that came with the Monitor?


----------



## tomzki

Does anyone know if it possible to buy an Nvidia 3D vision kit (glasses and emitter) and use that with the 950D? I was wondering because the requirement for Nvidia 3D vision is just a 120Hz screen and the kit, and of course an Nividia GPU. Would be interesting if it would work.


----------



## un1b4ll

Just picked up the 750D at Frys, they price matched Newegg so I couldn't say no. Great colors, now to tune it up


----------



## albatross_

Picking up a 750D in march. feel slightly apprehensive about limiting myself to display port only though. are there any potential issues i should know about?


----------



## Jeffg54

Picking up a 750D in march. feel slightly apprehensive about limiting myself to display port only though. are there any potential issues i should know about?

Yes- go with amd as nvidia is a pain in the ass and does not support this monitor(750).. I'm using display port and it is not an issue other than making sure your video card supports it. I'm running two displays off of my card, 1 Display Port and 1 DVI-D. The computer boots from the DVI-D but the main monitor is the Display Port. It is absolutly beautiful.

Jeff


----------



## evensen007

#1 tip to anyone who buys the 950d or 750d. The contrast/brightness will be blown out of control when you first get it and there is no way to tame it even with the B/C controls. Go to magic angle and select "Group view" or there is 1 other in there that tames the scorched screen as well. Then go ahead and tune as usual.


----------



## Jeffg54

G--D--n emulator!!!! Or really STUPID me!

I am attempting to run 64 bit emulator for my 64bit windows 7 machine with gtx550Ti and have gotten to this point:

"Generic usb hub" installs ok
"Usb device" install fails

I installed DSFx64 runtime- which installs framework......
I then run "init x64" which give me a peek at a batch box with writing in red (can't read it)
I then run "enablestereo" batch file which brings up the batch file (showing in cmd32)

I've read threads over and over and cannot find any FULL instruction on how to properly install E

Please help if you have successfully run the emulator. Oh yes I am running nvidia driver 285.62.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## tomzki

Ok done. Bought. Now being shipped. Really excited. Will be using it for competitive 2D 120hz multiplayer gaming and a few things in 3D. I really hope the 2D-3D conversion is at least good as passive, because if it is then that would be the icing on the cake. I *might* get an ATI 7950 to replace my 570 in the future but I will see how it goes first and I will experiment with my older ATI 6870 for ATI 3D if I need to. I don't really want to replace my 570, but if the initial first impressions of the 3D is good then I will consider it an option.

The Asus 27" was in my basket but all the problems with the blacklight LED bleed and the colours appearing washed out in a variety of things put me right off, especially something this expensive. With the Samsung it looks worth the money, not just by design but by its performance as well and I just wasn't happy spending this much money on an Asus that would likely annoy me to hell in lots of things with the problems people are reporting nearly everywhere I look.

Did I make the right choice?

Really excited about this screen. 27 inches is going to immense for so many different games.


----------



## Jeffg54

Ok done. Bought. Now being shipped. Really excited. Will be using it for competitive 2D 120hz multiplayer gaming and a few things in 3D. I really hope the 2D-3D conversion is at least good as passive, because if it is then that would be the icing on the cake. I *might* get an ATI 7950 to replace my 570 in the future but I will see how it goes first and I will experiment with my older ATI 6870 for ATI 3D if I need to. I don't really want to replace my 570, but if the initial first impressions of the 3D is good then I will consider it an option.

The Asus 27" was in my basket but all the problems with the blacklight LED bleed and the colours appearing washed out in a variety of things put me right off, especially something this expensive. With the Samsung it looks worth the money, not just by design but by its performance as well and I just wasn't happy spending this much money on an Asus that would likely annoy me to hell in lots of things with the problems people are reporting nearly everywhere I look.

Did I make the right choice?

Really excited about this screen. 27 inches is going to immense for so many different games.
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I've had mine for four day and am VERY HAPPY with the monitor. I am VERY VERY UNHAPPY with GTX 550Ti for this setup. Nvidia does not support this monitor and while there is a workaround, I can't get it to work for me. For 3D movies, etc your 6870 will work just fine. I am ready to go ATI for this monitor so that I can watch 3d movies and NOT have to screw with the
3d vision emulator. Gaming is not my first priority for having this monitor.
Have fun,
Jeff


----------



## Jeffg54

*Please drop the request for help with the 3d vision emulator as I have purchased a amd card to provide the 3d that I want.*


----------



## un1b4ll

Just got my adapter plugged in so now I'm running displayport. ooooh man you guys weren't kidding about 120hz being sweet. I'm VERY happy with this purchase.


----------



## tokoam

Good news guys returned my defective 950 and just purchased a 750d i hope and pray for no defects/problems. As the 950 had flickering pixels and bottm right corner had bad hotspots and light bleeding issues .


----------



## Jeffg54

Well, I got my amd hd radeon video card yesterday and WALLA- 3D works just fine and so automatic. My new s27A750D is even clearer that with the nvidia stuff and the color is beautiful. I don't why I continued screwing with the 3d vision. I used Tri def with google earth and it is quite cool in 3d. I can't wait to try a real 3d game. Anyone have a recommendation for a 3d game for a beginner??
THANKS AGAIN for all the help in the club as I would have been lost without you.
Jeff

PS- for noobies like me I did have to restart it 3 time before Catalyst saw the monitor. It showed Generic pnp the first two restarts:thumb:.


----------



## Arizonian

Anyone ever have to deal with Samsung customer support? Any input?

Also when watching 3D blu-ray movies can it be done with CyberLink PowerDVD11? What software does it require to watch true 3D blu-ray movies?

Also what is external power compared to internal? The Samsung says external power.


----------



## hale1278

Hello I just bought the Samsung S27A750D and It appears to have two weird dots that I can't remove. Its not dead pixel and so does the monitor. But I can't figure what the heck it is though...





please help!


----------



## malikq86

^ reflection?


----------



## hale1278

no it wasn't reflection. It appears even in "check for signal" mode when the floating box flows by them.

This guy (Red_Sun) has the problem too:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=24-001-475&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=2&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29#scrollFullInfo

They told me to send it back to Samsung for replace which I am ok with that but I so hate waiting *SIGH*


----------



## XenoRad

I really wanted to get a 750d after sending back 4 950s hoping it wouldn't have faults, but if it has quality issues as well then I don't know. Why is Samsung QC so atrocious for these monitors?


----------



## jrmanders

I also have QC problems with my 950, I have a red stuck pixel which is very annoying. Samsungs attitude, when I rang them, was that a couple of dead/stuck pixels seems to be Ok. Unbelievable!


----------



## crazymilk

Ok I have had my Sammy 750D for a few months now and still loving the the 120hz gaming, which is why I bought it.

I have only just remembered that is also 3D...lolz!!!

I tried the monitors 2d to 3d inbuilt thingy to watch a standard blue ray (Avatar) but I was a little disappointed in the depth..it looked a bit crud tbh.

So my question is, has anybody got any advice on what I need to do to get the most out of 3D movie watching?

ie:
1) What software, if any?
2)Do I need 3d films (or can you use standard 2d films but the software converts them)
3) Which setting to use

ect ect...

Thanks for your help.

btw I am using ATI 6970 with latest drivers with DP cable if that matters at all??


----------



## blizzzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymilk*
> 
> Ok I have had my Sammy 750D for a few months now and still loving the the 120hz gaming, which is why I bought it.
> I have only just remembered that is also 3D...lolz!!!
> I tried the monitors 2d to 3d inbuilt thingy to watch a standard blue ray (Avatar) but I was a little disappointed in the depth..it looked a bit crud tbh.
> So my question is, has anybody got any advice on what I need to do to get the most out of 3D movie watching?
> ie:
> 1) What software, if any?
> 2)Do I need 3d films (or can you use standard 2d films but the software converts them)
> 3) Which setting to use
> ect ect...
> Thanks for your help.
> btw I am using ATI 6970 with latest drivers with DP cable if that matters at all??


You need to play an actual 3d SBS movie on sidebyside mode.
2D-->3D is for non 3D stuff that you would want to view in 3D


----------



## tokoam

750d went back up in price now newegg has em for 599.99 + 8.99 shipping im so happy i got mine a few days back for 499.99 should arrive today







very excited


----------



## beefcrinkle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hale1278*
> 
> Hello I just bought the Samsung S27A750D and It appears to have two weird dots that I can't remove. Its not dead pixel and so does the monitor. But I can't figure what the heck it is though...
> 
> 
> please help!


I have the same issues does samsung not offer advanced RMA


----------



## tokoam

Okay just got my 750d in hooked everything using the supplied displayport cable with my 6990 mate adaptor to mini display looks flawless with no screen defects or dead pixels i have a stupid question is the base adjustable ? The base feels weak it looks like it pivets up and down but not side by side i tryed to carefully move it up and i could here the plastic making noise so i left it alone im scared







lol


----------



## hale1278

Yes they will help you replace it if you still have warranty. The easiest way is to chat with a person, let his or her knows the issue and they will send you the link to help with service request. I just got my RMA and now I am waiting for the new monitor arrives at UPS, then I can go pick up that one and give them the problem one back.









@tokoam: all you can do is tilt and its really limited but I dont mind at all.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hale1278*
> 
> Yes they will help you replace it if you still have warranty. The easiest way is to chat with a person, let his or her knows the issue and they will send you the link to help with service request. I just got my RMA and now I am waiting for the new monitor arrives at UPS, then I can go pick up that one and give them the problem one back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @tokoam: all you can do is tilt and its really limited but I dont mind at all.


note i lauched several games without a problem then attempted to load MW3 i got no video error hasnt happened again but ill keep a eye on it switching to hdmi and back fixed the problem


----------



## hale1278

with my, the spots stayed there even in gaming, movie, or at "check for signal" mode if the box float by them, I can actually see it. I guess the panel inside is defective


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hale1278*
> 
> with my, the spots stayed there even in gaming, movie, or at "check for signal" mode if the box float by them, I can actually see it. I guess the panel inside is defective


i would call Samsung/retailer for replacement...that is def. defective and should be replaced.


----------



## tokoam

so i found one dead pixel out of the blue i swear it was not there earlier it just seem to come on its own its a red solid what would you do ? i tryed jsreenfix but did not work


----------



## travva

does anyone have a confirmed fix for the 'not optimal resolution' error? is it for sure related to mini dp -> dp cable?


----------



## travva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> It wasn't on your syncmaster disc that came with the Monitor?


honestly bro, it probably was but i got a bunch of new hardware in a short period... combine that with the fact that i'm terrible with physical media, and welllllllll who knows. any chance you or someone could upload the disc? BTW if that question breaks the rules then feel free to edit my post or whatever @ MODS ;D

sorry for double post


----------



## XenoRad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> so i found one dead pixel out of the blue i swear it was not there earlier it just seem to come on its own its a red solid what would you do ? i tryed jsreenfix but did not work


Gently pressing the area with a soft cloth might work, but it's a long shot.


----------



## XenoRad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> so i found one dead pixel out of the blue i swear it was not there earlier it just seem to come on its own its a red solid what would you do ? i tryed jsreenfix but did not work


Gently pressing the area with a soft cloth might work, but it's a long shot.


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

So I have had my S23A750D for about 2 months (got it from Amazon for $299 during Christmas







), and I am always getting the "not native resolution" error and random black screens when playing games or just idling at the desktop. It happens at least once every two days...and usually when I start up the computer. Once it passes the Windows loading screen, the monitor goes black. But turning the monitor off and on fixes the issue.

In the past two months, I have tried 4 different video cards (GTX 590, HD 5870, HD 6950, and current HD 7970) and all video cards produce the same result. I have also tried different cables, including the one supplied, so I am fairly sure its the monitor or maybe a setting in the monitor, or even a driver issue.

Does Samsung have a fix for this? Is it driver related or an issue with the monitor/DP itself? I have tried on HDMI and I have had no problems, but I obviously don't get 120Hz, which is one of the main reasons I bought this thing.

I sure hope there is a fix for this soon. I absolutely love the monitor, but its starting to be annoying.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3th0d1c4l*
> 
> So I have had my S23A750D for about 2 months (got it from Amazon for $299 during Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and I am always getting the "not native resolution" error and random black screens when playing games or just idling at the desktop. It happens at least once every two days...and usually when I start up the computer. Once it passes the Windows loading screen, the monitor goes black. But turning the monitor off and on fixes the issue.
> In the past two months, I have tried 4 different video cards (GTX 590, HD 5870, HD 6950, and current HD 7970) and all video cards produce the same result. I have also tried different cables, including the one supplied, so I am fairly sure its the monitor or maybe a setting in the monitor, or even a driver issue.
> Does Samsung have a fix for this? Is it driver related or an issue with the monitor/DP itself? I have tried on HDMI and I have had no problems, but I obviously don't get 120Hz, which is one of the main reasons I bought this thing.
> I sure hope there is a fix for this soon. I absolutely love the monitor, but its starting to be annoying.


From everything I've read on forums and service bulletins from NEC (http://www.necdisplay.com/documents/Miscellaneous/DisplayPort_Notice.pdf) regarding displayport cables and their monitors (as well as other manufacturers) is that most DP cables that are sold on the market are not true DP spec cables. For some reason, there is no gold standard like there is with USB and HDMI, and it allows a LOT of wiggle room for any manufacturer out there to put out a non-spec'd cable that will cause this problem. Believe it or not, I had the problem with the cable that Samsung shipped with their own monitor! When I got my new video card I had to use a different cable and the problem has disappeared (Went from full-sized DP connectors on my 5870 to mini dp on the 7970). I believe Samsung is shipping DP cables that are terribly out of spec and are losing signal. You can either buy a dp->mini dp adapter like this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002BWSIK4/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk or you can buy a high quality dp->mini dp cable that has been reviewed and doesn't have the problem. The one I am using is: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004065DAC/ref=oh_o02_s00_i01_details

Hope this helps all the "lost connection/wrong resolution" people.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> honestly bro, it probably was but i got a bunch of new hardware in a short period... combine that with the fact that i'm terrible with physical media, and welllllllll who knows. any chance you or someone could upload the disc? BTW if that question breaks the rules then feel free to edit my post or whatever @ MODS ;D
> sorry for double post


I can upload it, but I'm in the middle of a new build so my PC is down. If I remember to bring it in to work tomorrow I will post it for ya.

Also, see my above post for the optimal resolution problem.


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> From everything I've read on forums and service bulletins from NEC (http://www.necdisplay.com/documents/Miscellaneous/DisplayPort_Notice.pdf) regarding displayport cables and their monitors (as well as other manufacturers) is that most DP cables that are sold on the market are not true DP spec cables. For some reason, there is no gold standard like there is with USB and HDMI, and it allows a LOT of wiggle room for any manufacturer out there to put out a non-spec'd cable that will cause this problem. Believe it or not, I had the problem with the cable that Samsung shipped with their own monitor! When I got my new video card I had to use a different cable and the problem has disappeared (Went from full-sized DP connectors on my 5870 to mini dp on the 7970). I believe Samsung is shipping DP cables that are terribly out of spec and are losing signal. You can either buy a dp->mini dp adapter like this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002BWSIK4/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk or you can buy a high quality dp->mini dp cable that has been reviewed and doesn't have the problem. The one I am using is: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004065DAC/ref=oh_o02_s00_i01_details
> Hope this helps all the "lost connection/wrong resolution" people.


Hey thanks for the reply.

Actually that Accell cable is the exact one I have currently that I am using with my HD 7970. I bought it at the same time I bought the monitor because I had a GTX 590 at that point, and that was the only way to connect it and get 120Hz. I read about issues using dp-> minidp adapters, so I wanted to get a solid cable.

After so many problems with the GTX 590 (because minidp is a secondary connection on that card and caused issues with SLI), I got an HD 5870, and tried using the stock DP cable that came with the monitor since it had full dp. I got the same problems, but MUCH less frequent than with the GTX 590. So I figured it was an Nvidia thing since these monitors seem to favor ATI cards from what I read, and what a Samsung rep had told me over the phone when I was trying to troubleshoot. So at that point, I decided to get a newer model card for cheap to test it out, and I ended up getting an HD 6950 and tried using the Accell cable with it, and had the same thing as with the HD 5870 but a bit less frequent.

So I finally bit the bullet, sold those cards, and bought an HD 7970 which I am very happy with, but I still get the problem, however it is much less frequent now than with the other cards.

Is there a specific minidp port I should use on the HD 7970? I just connected to the minidp port that was closest to the edge of the card. I figured they are all the same.

One thing I notice is that the base gets fairly warm, but the fan is spinning at all times. I thought maybe the internals in the base were overheating or something? Or maybe dp is just pure fail? Idk lol.


----------



## Hexa

I just got the SA750 from UPS today. I'm at work now so I haven't got to check it out yet so I reallllllly hope I don't have all these problems. When I get off work I'll be using it with my 5870 but come Friday I'll be hooking it up to two 7970's







.

I ordered the Sapphire version and apparently that box is supposed to come with a DP or Mini DP cable, not sure which. I'm assuming if it's a cable shipping with the video card it'll be exactly what I need?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> I just got the SA750 from UPS today. I'm at work now so I haven't got to check it out yet so I reallllllly hope I don't have all these problems. When I get off work I'll be using it with my 5870 but come Friday I'll be hooking it up to two 7970's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I ordered the Sapphire version and apparently that box is supposed to come with a DP or Mini DP cable, not sure which. I'm assuming if it's a cable shipping with the video card it'll be exactly what I need?


Out of all the vendors selling AMD, Sapphire has the most assesories in the box.







Two Sapphire 7970's is going to be sweet performance. Enjoy!


----------



## Hexa

Didn't someone say that using mini dp adapter causes problems with this monitor though? I'm concerned about that though b/c it seems the monitor takes dps but the video card uses mini dps?


----------



## UNOE

I'm using MiniDP its working better than Dual Link DVI. It shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## swindle

Hulp?



These green pixels. They flicker left to right, fast, and very in number...

Screen fail?


----------



## Hexa

So I just plugged my new 750 up and now I'm kinda worried. Maybe it's b/c my new video card isn't here yet and I'm running through HDMI but there is a line that goes across the entire monitor. Check out the pic and look towards the middle and you'll see what I'm talking about. Anyone have any ideas? Should I send it back?



*edit*
Well that's weird it doesn't show up in screen shots? wth??


----------



## blizzzy

Did anyone manage to get the original EDID for this monitor? The one I extracted from moninfo is without the VSDB block which contains encrypted 3d information


----------



## blued

Have had the 27" 950d for 5 days and am happy with it. Like everyone else I see the right lower corner flaw but it looks more like a little light bleed than the dark spot others have reported. Been fiddling with settings first couple days and have settled on 40, 80, 52 for B-C-S and 40-40-40 for RGB. HDMI is set on low to achieve more faithful blacks. HDMI normal looks terrible for me, like a slight gamma haze descended upon it giving blacks a dark greyish hue. All suggested settings I've seen here are far from my preferences. No 2 monitors are exactly alike and there will be some deviations, so I dont believe in strictly sticking to others suggested settings, just use them as a broad guideline and experiment.

Skyrim looks spectacular, far exceeding my expectations for this monitor. Dirt 2 & 3 also looked quite good. Using a gtx570. For 120hz gaming make sure to select "highest available" refresh setting in the Nvidia CP under global settings.

A worry I had with the glossy screen was room lighting, I do have a window behind me which I close the blinds, but even with them open it wasnt too annoying and I could work comfortably with it. Reflected like hell but screen was bright enough for me to keep the focus on it rather than the reflections.

I didnt buy this for 3d, only got it for its other strengths and am pleased overall. Never noticed the 1/4" sag until I read about it here. I put a mouse pad underneath the left side and its almost level. I can live with that.


----------



## Robilar

Has anyone seen the Fedex video of the guy hoofing the monitor over the fence?

It just happens to be a Samsung 950D...

I cringe every time I watch it.


----------



## Hexa

This is freaking great, I had that line I mentioned....

Well I googled the problem and most people said to gently rub the line and that it might go away..

Well I very gently rubbed the line and all the sudden I heard "POP". The entire monitor is absolutely and completely screwed now. I called Newegg as I literally just got this thing. I explained the entire situation and they said they had me covered. They are even next day airing me a replacement. Man Newegg is wonderful for that but my luck leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Robilar

You can run at 120hz via hdmi? I thought it was necessary to run via the dual channel dvi or displayport?


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> You can run at 120hz via hdmi? I thought it was necessary to run via the dual channel dvi or displayport?


No I don't think 120Hz is possible on HDMI yet. I tried myself and could only get 60Hz. Only Dual Link DVI and DP can do 120Hz currently from my knowledge.


----------



## evensen007

Hdmi will not pass 120hz under any circumstance.


----------



## Trials

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Hdmi will not pass 120hz under any circumstance.


Was just wondering if this is true?How are 120hz and 240hz labeled TVS able to put out that signal through hdmi? Is it just a sales gimmick? because I've watched a few movies on my cousins 240hz tv and the picture quality is pretty damn good....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blued

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> This is freaking great, I had that line I mentioned....
> Well I googled the problem and most people said to gently rub the line and that it might go away..
> Well I very gently rubbed the line and all the sudden I heard "POP". The entire monitor is absolutely and completely screwed now.


You did that with the monitor on I presume?


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trials*
> 
> Was just wondering if this is true?How are 120hz and 240hz labeled TVS able to put out that signal through hdmi? Is it just a sales gimmick? because I've watched a few movies on my cousins 240hz tv and the picture quality is pretty damn good....
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are not actually true 120Hz. I believe those TV's still render at 60Hz and just double the frames to make it like 120Hz.

EDIT: Here is a link explaining how it works:

http://www.overclock.net/t/662628/60hz-vs-120hz-explained


----------



## Trials

Oh okay thanks for the link clarifies a lot..... I should have just clicked the sticky thread at the top to get my answer sorry about that lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trials*
> 
> Oh okay thanks for the link clarifies a lot..... I should have just clicked the sticky thread at the top to get my answer sorry about that lol.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL I actually never saw it myself. I tried to find a link via google to an article or something explaining and came across that link.

I didnt even know it was a sticky.


----------



## travva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I can upload it, but I'm in the middle of a new build so my PC is down. If I remember to bring it in to work tomorrow I will post it for ya.
> Also, see my above post for the optimal resolution problem.


Thanks dude, for both of the posts! I'll definitely be getting that mini dp to dp cable. Shoot me a PM if you ever get around to uploading that. It's not a huge deal as I'm a 120hz whore now, but if you get a chance to do it I'd be much obliged.


----------



## malikq86

arrggg...getting an itch of spending more money...already have 24" IPS and 23" 120hz...now thinking about getting a 27" 750D...for guild wars 2.....this isn't good.....never though I would be such a monitor nut....


----------



## Trials

Finally got my s27a750D in the mail from ebay for $400 and all I can say is wow...... this monitor is amazing Lol....... I also have to admit the 3D is pretty fun to use for movies. For response time should I set it to normal or fastest for games? or does it even matter? I know normal is used for 3D for less ghosting but was just wondering for games in 2D mode


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trials*
> 
> Finally got my s27a750D in the mail from ebay for $400 and all I can say is wow...... this monitor is amazing Lol....... I also have to admit the 3D is pretty fun to use for movies. I now completely forgot what I was going to ask lol..... Oh well.... I have to say this thing is awesome once again =D best purchase thus far.


how do you find the screen size? and how far back to you sit? im thinking of getting 27" not sure tho...since its only 1080p...but i do like the idea of a bigger screen for gaming...ive heard some say its too big..while others say its too small...too bright..hurts eyes...image quality bad/good...its perfect? etc. me confused.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Has anyone seen the Fedex video of the guy hoofing the monitor over the fence?
> It just happens to be a Samsung 950D...
> I cringe every time I watch it.


It was posted a few pages back.

That was crazy though rememberer how excited I was the day I got my SA950. I would have hated for that to happen. In fact I can't think of any other monitor that is more fragile.
This also happen about a hour away from where I live.


----------



## falcon26

I just ordered the S27A650D myself. I just hope it can play games. I wanted a 27 inch that was still 1920x1080 and not a TN panel so the 650D fit that bill perfectly. Should have it Weds got it from Amazon


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I just ordered the S27A650D myself. I just hope it can play games. I wanted a 27 inch that was still 1920x1080 and not a TN panel so the 650D fit that bill perfectly. Should have it Weds got it from Amazon


you should have no problem playing games with your set up ... do read this forum about saggying issues and solutions ... otherwise enjoy the monitory .. it's a winner considering the 27" 120hz market...


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I just ordered the S27A650D myself. I just hope it can play games. I wanted a 27 inch that was still 1920x1080 and not a TN panel so the 650D fit that bill perfectly. Should have it Weds got it from Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> you should have no problem playing games with your set up ... do read this forum about saggying issues and solutions ... otherwise enjoy the monitory .. it's a winner considering the 27" 120hz market...
Click to expand...

What he got is pretty much the exact opposite of 120hz. The 650D is an MVA panel, 1920x1080 @ 60hz. Mostly appreciated due to its semi-glare coating and good black levels (and therefore also high contrast). It's not quite as good for motion as IPS or TN but it does fine enough.


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> how do you find the screen size? and how far back to you sit? im thinking of getting 27" not sure tho...since its only 1080p...but i do like the idea of a bigger screen for gaming...ive heard some say its too big..while others say its too small...too bright..hurts eyes...image quality bad/good...its perfect? etc. me confused.


I'm about 3 feet or arms length away from the monitor and I find it perfect for gaming, shooter/skyrim/swtor. this monitor is great for FPS gaming .. some say it's a bit large but I enjoy the extra real estate in BF3 and MMO's .... while it is 1080 .. .with really great rez games like BF3 and skyrim... images are great not to pixelated at all.. but SWTOR felt a little in need of AA on the image edges... brightness can be adjusted so up to you. 3D is adequate but not really why I bought it .. .I want evntually to have 120 hz vsync on in games like BF3 etc... likely need another gpu or 2 ... but keep most games pinned over 80 and the majority 100-120 fps with vsync on... my only side thought is that I've never had a 2560x1600 so I don't have a great color/texture comparison ... you may want to look at the 750 as most owners have some sort of monitor sag .. .it looks awesome but keep it in mind.


----------



## falcon26

Yeah I am really hooping its OK for games. I know usually MVA panels are not known for being really fast. But that was years ago so I am hoping things might have come along since then...


----------



## Trials

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> how do you find the screen size? and how far back to you sit? im thinking of getting 27" not sure tho...since its only 1080p...but i do like the idea of a bigger screen for gaming...ive heard some say its too big..while others say its too small...too bright..hurts eyes...image quality bad/good...its perfect? etc. me confused.


So far I'm liking it a lot, I thought the same that 27" would be to big but I love it so far it hasn't caused me any sort of eye strain, it did however cause a bit of eye strain for my cousin..... who complains about everything lol. Your best bet would be to test it out yourself by going to your local electronics store that has one and see for yourself, I personally did this and check out a 950D at Frys Electronics.

Btw sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I was wondering if anyone knew of a good program to play Blu Ray files? and If software effects picture quality? At the moment im using VLC Media Player.


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trials*
> 
> So far I'm liking it a lot, I thought the same that 27" would be to big but I love it so far it hasn't caused me any sort of eye strain, it did however cause a bit of eye strain for my cousin..... who complains about everything lol. Your best bet would be to test it out yourself by going to your local electronics store that has one and see for yourself, I personally did this and check out a 950D at Frys Electronics.
> Btw sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I was wondering if anyone knew of a good program to play Blu Ray files? and If software effects picture quality? At the moment im using VLC Media Player.


I use CyberLink PowerDVD 11 Ultra and it works great for Blurays.


----------



## senna89

samsung sa950d have internation warranty ?
i'm italian, if i buy this model in other country i'll have the warranty by samsung or not ?


----------



## evensen007

Malik,

The 27" is ideal. Mine is about arm's length away and it is perfect. Any smaller and I would be disappointed. It's definitely not too big for gaming.


----------



## Krud

I'm in for this club, had this monitor for a while now... LOVEE ITT!



Gotta get a new pic though!


----------



## Trials

This may sound stupid but today I was trying to re position my graphics card when I I encountered a problem. The DP cable seems to be stuck to my gpu =(, has anyone had this happen to them? if so could you please give me some ways of getting it out haha the button seems to be jammed or stuck.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> *-->1)*
> First things first, you need to install the Driver for the monitor. The newest version can be found here on the Samsung site. As of the time of this post it's the same version as the one on the install disc, so you can install it off the disc. You can install the Samsung TriDef software now too. Make sure you install the version on the disc FIRST, then download and run this update.
> Once that's done, you need to download and install the update for TriDef Ignition. The first update only updates the syncmaster launcher.
> *-->2)*
> Once you have the monitor driver installed:
> 
> right-click the desktop,
> go to screen resolution,
> advanced settings,
> monitor tab,
> make sure the monitor's refresh rate is set at 120hz, if not change it.
> *-->3)*
> *If you're using an NVidia GPU you can skip the following step, all ATI users will need to follow this step.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here for the AMD-coolkids-clubhouse. NO YOU CAN'T JOIN NVIDIA! GAWD
> 
> 
> 
> Uninstall your ATI display Driver and install 11.5b hotfix and newest ATI driver:
> 
> Download and install driver sweeper
> Download Catalyst 11.5b hotfix
> Download the newest Catalyst display driver for your operating system, for windows 7-64bit it's found here.
> Uninstall your current display driver. Type Add or Remove Program in the windows 7 search box and hit enter, find "AMD install manager" in the list and then uninstall it.
> Boot into safe mode (restart your computer and hit f8 key after post, then select safe mode. If your mobo brings up the drive selection menu, select your boot drive, and then right after that begins to load start hitting f8 again to bring up the windows option menu)
> Run driversweeper. Check the selection boxes for the removal of all nvidia vga drivers and ati drivers. Be sure you run this twice, it sometimes has issues on the first run and won't remove everything.
> Install the 11.5b hotfix driver.
> install the current AMD driver over that without uninstalling it first.
> You will now no longer have issues with frame sequential mode and 3d-detection errors.
> 
> 
> *-->4)*
> Now you will want to setup your color settings:
> These are the settings i use:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: old color settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set the monitor to the Samsung Magic Bright: Standard preset (this will change to custom once you make changes, but it's a good starting point)
> The other two Samsung Magic settings set to off
> Brightness 18
> Contrast 79
> Sharpness 60
> Response Time: Fastest
> HMDI black level: Normal
> Red 37 (set this to 35 if you like cooler temp colors)
> Green 42
> Blue 42
> Gamma Mode 3
> All Eco settings Off
> You may need to reduce/increase brightness depending on your ambient lighting. 18 seems perfect for a moderately-lit room. You might need to also reduce red to 33-36 depending on your viewing angle (the pink tint is only visible at Red 37 if you're looking at the monitor at an angle). If you see a slight pink tone to some whites then reduce the red until it's gone.
> 
> 
> Check out this post for, most likely, more accurate color settings.
> *-->5)*
> Next you need to setup the monitor for 3D. To do this first switch the monitor to any 3d mode, this switches the profile to the 3d profile. I use the same settings as above except i have brightness and contrast both set at 100. This helps with the brightness reduction you get in 3d-modes. If you're seeing a lot of noticeable cross-talk in 3d mode or you're seeing a band/break running along the top of the screen about an inch down, then you will need to switch the Response Time to Normal before switching the monitor into 3d. Just be sure you remember to switch it back to fastest when you're done with that 3d-game/media. This is most likely an intended feature since the response time setting becomes inactive in 3d modes. You can read more about it in my other thread.
> *-->6)*
> Now that everything monitor related is setup now i'll talk about the different 3d-software. First, i recommend using TriDef over iZ3D for AMD users. TriDef is better at the present and it's free for this monitor. Secondly , if you're using Nvidia GPU, you have the option of using the Nvidia-3D emulator found in the original post of this thread. Nvidia-3D is slightly better in some games, and worse in others. Personally, i think TriDef is better than Nvidia-3d is in most games just because it has better auto-focus (auto-convergence), it allows you to setup your convergence and separation separately for the scene, the gun, and the sky. It also has GUI-auto-detection and auto-gun-detection which Nvidia doesn't. In games that these features don't have a large impact in, Nvidia-3d may be slightly better, this is completely game specific though, and TriDef may very well be better in these games too.
> Since i prefer TriDef and that's what i recommend, i'm only going to be talking about that in this post. Someone else can talk about the others if they prefer those. As you remember, you installed two different TriDef-related software earlier. The first one is the "Syncmaster 3d mode game display settings" and it allows you to switch between frame sequential 3d and side-by-side 3d:
> 
> So if you wanted to play with frame sequential you would launch this first and then set it to frame sequential mode. Then you would open the TriDef game Launcher and launch your game. The monitor should auto-detect this and switch to 3d mode.
> If you want to use Side-by-Side mode, then you need to set the syncmaster 3d display setting to SBS-3D and then launch your game. Now, when you do this you're going to get a split screen with two nearly-identical images. What you need to do next is set your monitor to its own SBS-3D mode with the 3d button. Now you should see one stereo image.
> Both have their advantages and disadvantages. SBS-3D will reduce the horizontal resolution in half making the image significantly less sharp. So at 1920x1080 it would look as if you were playing at 960x1080 (but without stretching). The advantage here is it uses significantly less GPU power compared to sequential, so you would get better FPS. Frame sequential is the complete opposite, it's at full resolution but it's more taxing to run so you'll get less FPS. What I've doing is, i start out in frame sequential mode and attempt to run the game, if my FPS is too low to comfortably play the game then i switch to SBS-3D. You could also play with frame sequential mode and just reduce the game's resolution to increase performance but this will also impact the UI-size and field of vision.
> The next step is setting up individual game profiles in TriDef to maximize the 3d effect and minimize eye-strain. See my earlier post that covers the basics to get an idea on how to do this. I will be making a more in-depth post later on how to set-up TriDef.


I can't get this to work. Anytime I launch any game it splits my screen into two displays. My rig should be able to run frame sequential but when I select that there are still two displays??


----------



## hale1278

seriously people Should I get ATI or Nvidia for this monitor? Which is easier to set up 3d? I am thinking about ATI 6970 or Nvidia GTX570 and of course both of them will have display port or should I settle for ATI 7950?


----------



## UNOE

7950 would be best. 570 Vram is to low, 6970 won't have enough power for 120 fps with 120hz in many of the new games. ATI will be easiest to setup 3D. And 7950 will be upgradable to 2x 7950 later on for Cross fire.


----------



## Hexa

Wait the section up there for ATI users. Should people with HD 7 series cards do that? I thought we didn't use those drivers?


----------



## blued

1920x1080 is not a demanding res. Good 1gb mem cards are perfectly adequate for it. You dont need 3gb cards unless you use multi-monitors or game at 2560x1600 or require ridiculous amounts of AA (x16 or more).


----------



## Mcgrab

So, I was thinking about using three SA950Ds in eyefinity and was just confirming with people experienced with these monitors that they are worth it? I have two HD 7970s and will be using the two display ports and the dual dvi to achieve 120 hz on all three monitors.

I have read conflicting specs for the 950D, they do have a display port AND dual dvi yes?
And also, can anyone who has bought this monitor let me know if you get the DP-DP cable with the monitor? Or any cables?

Thanks in advance, will post pics if I go through with it pending people's response to my questions


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blued*
> 
> 1920x1080 is not a demanding res. Good 1gb mem cards are perfectly adequate for it. You dont need 3gb cards unless you use multi-monitors or game at 2560x1600 or require ridiculous amounts of AA (x16 or more).


BF3 and Skyrim will both eat 1gb cards alive in 1920x1080. You want at least a 1.5gb card now for 1920 resolutions. My systems eats up to 2gb of Vram in Skyrim with all the texture mods, and 1.5gb of Vram in BF3 with everything maxed and fxaa mod.


----------



## hale1278

ok so just got the replacement from Samsung and damn it looks way better than the lcd I currently have, I can see the different...Anyway, where can I download Tri-Def 3d? I don't see anything on the cd that they included...


----------



## Hexa

Good luck getting it to work anyway. I've followed the guide in here step by step and the only form of 3d that remotely works for me is side by side and that looks absolutely horrible in motion. Don't get me wrong the 3d effect (at least in the Old Republic) was fairly impressive but the moment you start moving in side by side it just looks awful.

Frame Sequential which is supposedly the best way to do it just does not work for any game I have. Every single one of them I try the same thing happens. My screen just splits right down the middle and on the left and right side of the screen is the exact same thing. It's really such a bummer









I'm hoping that it's just because I use new video cards and maybe AMD's drivers themself simply won't allow frame sequential 3d right now but I really don't know.


----------



## Banality

Hey guys,

I just bought the SA750 but I'm getting no sound when playing videos, although games work fine. Any idea what I'm doing wrong? I don't see any audio connections of any kind apart from what looks like a headphone socket.

Never mind, I fixed the problem. I removed the DP audio which installed itself for some reason


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend nvidia with this monitor if you want 3d to work perfectly. I accually canged my gpu for one of these reasons to 7970. If I really was into 3D I would accually change my GPU for this monitor but I'm more into FPS. So I will most likely be moving back to a nvida GPU next refresh. But I think this monitor is worthy of a GPU switch. I would rather have this monitor with AMD then another monitor with nvida. Because the color are so good for a 120hz monitor.


Disregard this statement if you are smart you can accomplish anything


----------



## XenoRad

After trying 4 S27a950s (see some of my previous posts) I decided to buy a 750d instead hoping it would be better. It is.

Now I could only try the HDMI input as I don't have an ATI card yet, but from what I saw the image quality is the same as that of the 950d, with the added benefit of better screen uniformity, minimal backlight bleeding and no defective pixels (except for a very faint greyish subpixel that's hard to see even when staring at it on a white background).

I don't know about the reliability yet and I know defective pixels and other anomalies can appear after awhile. I'll keep you guys posted and add information as I get to use this monitor. Hopefully by the beginning of March I'll be able to use the displayport and see how this thing behaves with 120hz and 3d.


----------



## Jeffg54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Good luck getting it to work anyway. I've followed the guide in here step by step and the only form of 3d that remotely works for me is side by side and that looks absolutely horrible in motion. Don't get me wrong the 3d effect (at least in the Old Republic) was fairly impressive but the moment you start moving in side by side it just looks awful.
> Frame Sequential which is supposedly the best way to do it just does not work for any game I have. Every single one of them I try the same thing happens. My screen just splits right down the middle and on the left and right side of the screen is the exact same thing. It's really such a bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that it's just because I use new video cards and maybe AMD's drivers themself simply won't allow frame sequential 3d right now but I really don't know.


Hexa,
I just went through this myself. Problem, under powered video card. While many of them claim video 3D it is severly impaired on lower based cards for watching 3d video/dvd. I just upgraded my amd video card to one that is built to show Blu-ray 3D in high def. in frame sequential and the 3D is GREAT!! It is a Radeo HD 6790 Double D. As you've noticed here most are heavy gamers, I just want to watch 3D movies/videos on my S27A750D monitor. My card is probably weak in the gaming arena. I am a complete noob with gaming 3D but hope to foray into that arena as watching 3D is SSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much fun.
Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## Jeffg54

I asked before but will try again. Any help on a 3d HD game for a COMPLETE GAME NOOB????
Jeff


----------



## tokoam

results will vary for 3d gaming as you can control alot of settings ingame with tridef . default settings have minimal ghosting try setting response time to normal and retest .


----------



## matti2

Just installed new nvidia 295 73 drivers and now display port doesnt give picture.
Just black screen...

Other connections work fine.


----------



## Jeffg54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matti2*
> 
> Just installed new nvidia 295 73 drivers and now display port doesnt give picture.
> Just black screen...
> Other connections work fine.


The latest driver I could use for display port was 285.62.


----------



## TGTBATQ

Just ordered my s23a750d for 299.99 from TD.
Should be here by the end of the week, hopefully!
So freaking excited.
Upgrading from an ASUS VW246H. Hopefully it's noticeable


----------



## davidtran007

Just got my S27A950D today. I took a gamble on an open box purchase and I can see why it was returned. There is flashlighting on the bottom right corner of the monitor.

Would Samsung do anything about this as far was warranty goes?



120Hz is amazing but I'm still debating on whether or not its worth ditching my current IPS LCD due to the crappy viewing angles on this TN panel. The corner flashlighting doesn't bother me as much since the taskbar is covering it most of the times but I'm curious if anything can be done about it with Samsung's warranty.

Any input is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## hugo19941994

I have tried overriding the EDID of the monitor with the Asus vg278h one to make 3D vision work.

For some strange reason I didn't need to use the 3D vision emulator to trick the driver in believing there was a dongle connected. But there is a tremendous downside to this... The PC freezes and is unresponsive (only while 3D vision is enabled... if I enable 3D Vision discover this behavior disappears) in certain games and in some programs. Also, pressing Ctrl+T to enable 3D Vision in a game takes quite a while, but finally works. For example, opening Firefox might take between 10-20 second to open when 3D vision is enabled, but when it's disabled it's instantaneous.

Would anyone care to try this or any other 3D Vision 120Hz Active monitor EDID and report back if the system becomes unresponsive for them too? I tried several models, but everything is the same (but I don't need the emulator with the Asus EDID).

On the other hand, using a DLP projector EDID to enable 3D vision (creating a custom resolution + using the emulator) works fine, but some games won't care about the custom 120Hz 1080p custom resolution, and therefore don't work in 3D (Street Fighter IV, Sonic Generations won't work... BF3 and RE5 do work).

In order to make the EDID work you need to remove the .txt on the end, go to computer manager, select the monitor, update driver, browse my computer, let me pick form a list, Have Disk, Browse, select the file below, install and restart. If you want to remove the EDID go to the same place and uninstall the device, reboot, insert the Monitor disk, and install the EDID from the disk.

Asus VG278H 3D Monitor EDID override.inf.txt 3k .txt file


Of course this is only for 290 and the 295 series drivers which removed the support for Generic CRT mode which worked perfectly with the emulator...


----------



## Krud

Question, I've had the S27A950D for at least 6 months now but have not used HDMI input. I know this doesnt have speakers but if i hooked my xbox up to it, how would i be able to play the audio from the games? Thanks


----------



## hugo19941994

Yes. My Xbox 360 is connected via HDMI and the audio jack of the monitor is hooked up to my speakers.


----------



## Krud

^Thanks

Currently, i have the non-HDMI version xbox, so I wanted to confirm before I invest in a newer xbox.

+Rep.


----------



## hale1278

why everywhere is not carry S27A750D any more?? Newegg, BB, TigerDirect...don't have it







I am planning on buying a second one so they better be have it


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hale1278*
> 
> why everywhere is not carry S27A750D any more?? Newegg, BB, TigerDirect...don't have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning on buying a second one so they better be have it


I noticed that too. Unfortunately, it looks like they may be clearing stock for the new models that Samsung announced at CES. We may have seen the last of the S27's!


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Does anyone know how to get the rear HEADPHONES to work?


----------



## diabloSUCKS

http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/gadgetry-electronics-discussion/8220-samsung-s27a950d-review-5.html


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I noticed that too. Unfortunately, it looks like they may be clearing stock for the new models that Samsung announced at CES. We may have seen the last of the S27's!


There was an article in the WSJ this past week about Samsung and their panel business. They are spinning it off into it's own company, and will be moving away from TN panel production. It's not worth the money to be in the business for them anymore.

The new Samsung company will instead focus on bringing their popular OLED technology to the PC monitor market. It was a very interesting article, and sounded very promising as the color on their OLED phones is simply stunning.

Here's a link to the online article of what I read in the paper:
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204909104577234440318716700.html


----------



## tokoam

i loose audio after sometime using the rear audio out jack i am using Display port to mini everything else works fine has anyone had a issue with this ?


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> i loose audio after sometime using the rear audio out jack i am using Display port to mini everything else works fine has anyone had a issue with this ?


Yeah Me.


----------



## tokoam

so i noticed this monitor has problems waking up from sleep i turned it on and off and i got this  sometimes i get a ATI error this happens with every driver even the most current 12.1 any ideas ? other than this the monitor works fine only happens during sleep mode


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> i loose audio after sometime using the rear audio out jack i am using Display port to mini everything else works fine has anyone had a issue with this ?


Are you using displayport as the default audio device ?


----------



## TGTBATQ

Just got my 23a750d in, holy cow, this thing looks magnificent.
Would anyone care to share their calibrated settings with me? I'm a noob in that area and have no idea what i'm doing / looking for..


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGTBATQ*
> 
> Just got my 23a750d in, holy cow, this thing looks magnificent.
> Would anyone care to share their calibrated settings with me? I'm a noob in that area and have no idea what i'm doing / looking for..


It's awesome, isn't it!?

Brightness= 45 (adjust according to preferences and lighting or use the Eco light sensor)
Contrast= 75
*'MagicAngle'= Group View (this becomes 'custom' once colour channels are altered)*

Red= 45
Green= 51
Blue= 51

I think the most important thing here is to set magic angle to group mode so that it brings the over-whelming contrast and brightness into normal specs.


----------



## TGTBATQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> It's awesome, isn't it!?
> Brightness= 45 (adjust according to preferences and lighting or use the Eco light sensor)
> Contrast= 75
> *'MagicAngle'= Group View (this becomes 'custom' once colour channels are altered)*
> Red= 45
> Green= 51
> Blue= 51
> I think the most important thing here is to set magic angle to group mode so that it brings the over-whelming contrast and brightness into normal specs.


Absolutely stunning. Anything else I should know about this bad boy?
Also, it says it's hooked up at 60hz atm, is that because I can only run hdmi until my mdp to dp comes in?
+rep'd


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGTBATQ*
> 
> Absolutely stunning. Anything else I should know about this bad boy?
> Also, it says it's hooked up at 60hz atm, is that because I can only run hdmi until my mdp to dp comes in?
> +rep'd


yup..you need displayport for 120hz. hdmi will only do 60hz.

and yeah this is the best monitor I have ever owned. I also have the 23" verison...im tempting to grab a 27" version as well...but they seem to be out of stock everywhere for the 750D model. (tigerdirect had them for $399 a while ago...wonder..if they will ever come back...)


----------



## TGTBATQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> yup..you need displayport for 120hz. hdmi will only do 60hz.
> and yeah this is the best monitor I have ever owned. I also have the 23" verison...im tempting to grab a 27" version as well...but they seem to be out of stock everywhere for the 750D model. (tigerdirect had them for $399 a while ago...wonder..if they will ever come back...)


I ordered a mdp to dp for 10 bucks and it will be here tomorrow, so i'm excited for that.
How much more strain will 120hz add on my graphics card as compared to 60hz?
I have a 6950 2gb twin frozr iii
and i play battlefield and other games almost every day, will i still be able to keep everything on highest?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGTBATQ*
> 
> I ordered a mdp to dp for 10 bucks and it will be here tomorrow, so i'm excited for that.
> How much more strain will 120hz add on my graphics card as compared to 60hz?
> I have a 6950 2gb twin frozr iii
> and i play battlefield and other games almost every day, will i still be able to keep everything on highest?


0 extra stain...it doesn't "push" your graphic cards..anymore or less. All it does is "display" 120 frames a second..compared to 60 frames a second on a 60hz monitor....the results are smoother game play. Basically, it will "performance" just as well on BF3 as your old monitor (same in-game fps)...but it will "LOOK" much better... because now your monitor will have a ceiling limit of 120 frames...instead of 60 frames a second... hope that makes sense...

FYI - anytime you ever achieved over 60+ frames a second in BF3....you monitor would only show you 60 frames a second...now it will show you up to 120 frames a second.... (it actually will always show you 120 frames a second regardless of your in-game fps...but i don't want to confuse you). The end result..is better gameplay at 120hz vs. 60hz regardless of your in-game fps...but you will notice it most between 60 - 90 fps. 120hz flashes images twice as fast as 60hz..so it makes everything smoother....it's not connect to your graphic card's power (in-game fps).


----------



## TGTBATQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> 0 extra stain...it doesn't "push" your graphic cards..anymore or less. All it does is "display" 120 frames a second..compared to 60 frames a second on a 60hz monitor....the results are smoother game play. Basically, it will "performance" just as well on BF3 as your old monitor (same in-game fps)...but it will "LOOK" much better... because now your monitor will have a ceiling limit of 120 frames...instead of 60 frames a second... hope that makes sense...
> FYI - anytime you ever achieved over 60+ frames a second in BF3....you monitor would only show you 60 frames a second...now it will show you up to 120 frames a second.... (it actually will allows show you 120 frames a second regardless of your in-game fps...but i don't want to confuse you). The end result..is better gameplay at 120hz vs. 60hz regardless of your in-game fps...but you will notice it most between 60 - 90 fps. 120hz flashes images twice as fast as 60hz..so it makes everything smoother....it's not connect to your graphic card's power (in-game fps).


Very awesome, +rep
And would you recommend the settings a few posts back?
Or is there a certain "god tier" setting that I should know about?
I tried fiddling with it on my own and decided the settings he gave me looked better than anything I tried.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGTBATQ*
> 
> Very awesome, +rep
> And would you recommend the settings a few posts back?
> Or is there a certain "god tier" setting that I should know about?
> I tried fiddling with it on my own and decided the settings he gave me looked better than anything I tried.


im actually still using default settings...lol, i was super lazy and never changed them. it's very bright..isn't it. i am actually planning on using his setting tonight...so no comment on that from me.


----------



## nicodemus

hey guys, is there any way to force a resolution through the monitor? ie not through an OS.

i picked up a Wii to HDMI upscaler that can output 1080p, but the monitor only sees it as 720p won't let me set the resolution manually.

any thoughts?

*edit* fyi, i have an S23A750D


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> It's awesome, isn't it!?
> Brightness= 45 (adjust according to preferences and lighting or use the Eco light sensor)
> Contrast= 75
> *'MagicAngle'= Group View (this becomes 'custom' once colour channels are altered)*
> Red= 45
> Green= 51
> Blue= 51
> I think the most important thing here is to set magic angle to group mode so that it brings the over-whelming contrast and brightness into normal specs.


Just FYI - I used these settings for my 23" 750D and they were perfect! However, I jacked the brightness to 100%...lol...I like bright vivid colors (also better for gaming for me..I can see people in dark areas)....but it's def. not overly bright compared to the default settings I was using.

For more information on those settings you can go here: http://www.pcmonitors.org/monitor-reviews/samsung-s27a950d


----------



## mightymints

I am having problems with mine. Please check it out here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1223271/s27a950d-problems-with-display-port-no-longer-working-since-sleep-wake-cycle


----------



## XT-107

i am looking to buy a s23a700d . if i use this with 3d vision kit will it work ? (without Samsung glasses ?)


----------



## criznit

AHHH Yeah! I would like to be added. Found an open boxed s23a750d today and I should receive it on March 6.


----------



## Jodiuh

Wow...

Coming from a 2007WFP S-IPS w/ severe AG coating, the S27A950D has blown me away. The backlight's bleeding all over the place. The top right corner's much darker than the lower left. It's not as easy on the eyes, the stand sucks, lack of Nvidia 3D vision...etc.

But here's what resonated w/ me:

1. Mouse seems too fast...or snappy...almost like it's predicting MY movements.
2. Battlefield 3 looks unusually clear. I'm having a MUCH easier time picking out enemies.
3. Blurring, ghosting...it's just not there. No matter how frantically I move around, nothing gets lost.
4. Everything is bigger and sooo much easier to see/aim/shoot/spot, etc. It feels like I'm cheating. I feel dirty...in a good way.









I cannot believe I gamed on that slow @$$ S-IPS for nearly 5 years. For awhile now, I've been having less and less fun w/ games, especially multiplayer shooters like BF3. In fact, I just flat out quit 2 months ago. It's like night and day...and honestly, it reminds me of playing UT instagib on my old NEC FE 950! THIS is how shooters should feel!

Yes, the colors look different as I scroll through forums. Yes, the contrast ratio isn't the greatest. But dangit if gaming doesn't just feel "right" for the first time in 1/2 a decade!


----------



## tokoam

what is the recommened 2d and 3d settings i know they differ from the s27a750d


----------



## criznit

just received my s23a750d today and all I can say is







coming from an old benq 22" 1680x1050 monitor to this is obviously night and day. it was an open box item but I don't see anything wrong with it thus far. I left the settings to default for the time being (kind of bright) but will mess with them later. Oh and I forgot to get a mini dp to dp cable so I will have to wait until tomorrow to try out 120hz.

Edit: Spoke to soon on the no issues from open box item. The top right corner is cracked and there is slight backlight bleeding on the sides. I got it for $270 so I might just bite the bullet and keep it. will try 120hz out tomorrow.


----------



## boss_da_man

I'm looking to buy a 23-27 inch 120Hz LED MONITOR

What's the SA950 like?,
*the stand looks very weird being on the right side! (compared to being in the middle)

I'm upgrading from a 24lich BenQ G2400WD (which is on its way out)...


----------



## Jodiuh

It is weird! And it bugged me for the first few days. But last night I got a chance to organize a few things and found the flat back stand is wide enough to hold my LED lamp and the hole is tall enough to allow me to easily switch it on and off. I store the 3D glasses and some other trinkets too. It's growing on me.

At 27" and being a TN watching a movie in my "slouching chair" really sucks. I'm too low and the entire top 2/3rd turns black. Even when sitting in front, I have to raise my chair and use an ottoman. It would be perfect if I could get the bezel to sit an inch off the table. The moment a display that looks this good (ultraclear/colors/motion) w/ a proper stand comes out, I'll be dumping it stat!


----------



## adelsmud

Is it just me or do these monitors go dim in 3D even though it reports 100% brightness?


----------



## XenoRad

Here is a small update on my S27A750D.

*I meant A750d but the edit button doesn't work properly.

Using a mini to full displayport adapter makes the monitor randomly loose signal though it's not a common occurrence. I still haven't been able to enable frame sequential 3d through Tridef 3d and right now it won't even install properly. The other 3d driver available, iz3d has image doubling problems so that is a no go as well. However 3d bluray movies work very well.

Overall I'm still very happy with the monitor.


----------



## Jeffg54

Group,
Had a new issue today with my S27A750D??, BluRay 3d player, or video card. I was watching "Hugo" in bluray 3d on my computer and the picture was breaking up into little squares every 5 seconds or so. The rest of my BluRay movies play on the computer just great with no issues. I played the movie over the hdmi with my video player hooked up to the hdmi port on the monitor and it was normal (very minor ghosting). I am using a PC with a i7-950 processor and XFX6790 VIDEO CARD (1 gig).

Anybody have an idea whats happening and a fix????

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## hale1278

possibly the B-ray disc itself? ask if you can exchange for another disc and re-watch it lol


----------



## Jeffg54

Thanks,
After relooking at several other 3d bluray disks that were normal I returned the disk. I want to say that after having this monitor (S27A750D) for a while now IT IS AWESOME!!!!!!

On the Audio side:
From the audio port on the back of the monitor what type of speakers will it run?? 2.1, 5.1, 7.1, Stereo only. Computer control panel says High Def.
The center channel on a movie playback is weak.
None of the effects heard from the monitor port, that are awesome on my other 5.1 headphones from computer backpanel.

I am an Audio noob so any help would be appreciated.

Jeff


----------



## Ishamael

I do love this monitor for its size and design, though I miss the pure bright whites I got with my PX2370 over the slightly yellow whites on this.

Anyhow just a question, I am attempting to use the 3d glasses but am having no luck.
They are sync'd with the monitor and turn on fine (lens go slightly darker), however when I try to view 3d content (Games using SBS or just random things in 2D->3D) then the goggles they do nothing.
I can look through them or take them off and the picture still has the exact same amount of cross-talking.

Would this suggest I have got a dud monitor or glasses? Or am I simply forgetting something?
Thank-you for any advice you can provide ^_^

Also I am able to see 3D content on the 3d samsung TV outside with its sets of glasses so I know I am able to view 3D content


----------



## Jeffg54

Sometimes I have to hit the power button on my glasses after it is sync'd to see 3d. If you just touch it, it switches in and out of 3d.
Jeff


----------



## henrikrox

So

Before using x3 of these in eyefinity was a problem because of the lack of ports.

Now the new lightning msi model has 4 mini dp and 2 dvi.

Will i be able to use that card with eyefinity sine it has 4 mini dp?


----------



## JassimH

Which has a smaller bezel? The 700d or the 750d? Thanks! I saw the 700d in a retail store at the bezels are less than half as thin as my LG e2290's, I'm considering importing the 750D's because of amazingness alone







.


----------



## Jodiuh

What store?


----------



## albatross_

Hey can someone verify if the 950D would work with the EVGA GTX580 DS Superclocked? Product link here: http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=015-P3-1587-AR&family=GeForce%20500%20Series%20Family&sw=

They list their display outputs as DVI-I, DVI-I, Mini-HDMI. Would this work with dual link DVI-D on the monitor? :O


----------



## akg102

Does anyone own both the S27a950d/S27a750d and a Catleap/Crossover/Shimian?

Could you do a small review or summary of the pro's and cons? I understand the refresh rate/panel differences.......I'm looking more for a subjective experience review.


----------



## JassimH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akg102*
> 
> Does anyone own both the S27a950d/S27a750d and a Catleap/Crossover/Shimian?
> Could you do a small review or summary of the pro's and cons? I understand the refresh rate/panel differences.......I'm looking more for a subjective experience review.


I do, lemme do it tomorrow I have work then and it's 10:30pm where I live PM me so I'll get back to you. I own the catleap tempered glass varient with 90hz OCed and the 700d samsung eyefinity 120hz.


----------



## akg102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JassimH*
> 
> I do, lemme do it tomorrow I have work then and it's 10:30pm where I live PM me so I'll get back to you. I own the catleap tempered glass varient with 90hz OCed and the 700d samsung eyefinity 120hz.


Awesome.....I've ordered the Crossover already, but I'm definitely thinking about trying to pick up a 750d used somewhere.


----------



## JassimH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akg102*
> 
> Awesome.....I've ordered the Crossover already, but I'm definitely thinking about trying to pick up a 750d used somewhere.


IMO I prefer the samsung for gaming, however watching 720p media properly scaled on an IPS PANEL







IS AWESOME









However, I wish I could get the refresh rates up to 96hz, I can't though, because it means video playback will be perfect.

Regardless for gaming/general browsing I prefer the smaller monitor. Firstly BF:3's FOV is funky, and I can get the whole picture in my focused FOV on the 23". Secondly it's VERY (ridiculously) smooth in motion gaming and in general browsing (make sure to set your windows refresh rate as-well) and it looks gorgous on high settings on decent looking games such as BF:3/Skyrim/Batman arkham city etc. I do have trouble "maxing out" some games on both monitors due to HIGH refresh rates, however lowering the aliasing, which isn't needed as much due to decently high density monitors, does the trick at keeping me around the 90-100 mark in general gameplay.

I REALLY notice the difference at like 103 hz, it just SHOWS how smooth it us, but the ips panel at 96 hz is MUCH more noticeable than my old lg e2290's 60hz refresh rate. TBH the input lag is horrible, I don't notice it in general usage, but side by side it's ridiculously obvious, however in gaming it's less so but noticible in vehicles because when I get round turns on jeeps in BF:3, gliding on Batman or Dirt 3 playing I can get some reaction lag but it could be lessened by adjusting my mouse's polling rate to 500/200hz to match the lag.. I only bought the IPS for a cheap 720p media viewer and I hope to pick up a 24" 1080p ips for 1080p media soon.

I suggest picking up the 700d over the 750d unless you need display port, I live with an (active dual link) adapter. The input lag/price is less, the bezel is smaller and the stand is sturdier although it has no adjustment. Also the 750d has better presets and adjustments in the OSD. TBH all the samsung presets are fairly warm, which is good for long-gaming as it lessons eye fatigue but for media it's horrible. My LG e2290 had MUCH better out of the box calibration and colours and gave you lots of options while the 700d has like 5 options. Regardless I'm happy and I LOVE 120hz and the ips panel, for different reasons though!


----------



## JassimH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMarcus22*
> 
> Get... out


I agree, that monitor is terrible, don't start saying it's the best because you found it at the bargain bin for 10 bucks.


----------



## akg102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JassimH*
> 
> IMO I prefer the samsung for gaming, however watching 720p media properly scaled on an IPS PANEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I wish I could get the refresh rates up to 96hz, I can't though, because it means video playback will be perfect.
> Regardless for gaming/general browsing I prefer the smaller monitor. Firstly BF:3's FOV is funky, and I can get the whole picture in my focused FOV on the 23". Secondly it's VERY (ridiculously) smooth in motion gaming and in general browsing (make sure to set your windows refresh rate as-well) and it looks gorgous on high settings on decent looking games such as BF:3/Skyrim/Batman arkham city etc. I do have trouble "maxing out" some games on both monitors due to HIGH refresh rates, however lowering the aliasing, which isn't needed as much due to decently high density monitors, does the trick at keeping me around the 90-100 mark in general gameplay.
> I REALLY notice the difference at like 103 hz, it just SHOWS how smooth it us, but the ips panel at 96 hz is MUCH more noticeable than my old lg e2290's 60hz refresh rate. TBH the input lag is horrible, I don't notice it in general usage, but side by side it's ridiculously obvious, however in gaming it's less so but noticible in vehicles because when I get round turns on jeeps in BF:3, gliding on Batman or Dirt 3 playing I can get some reaction lag but it could be lessened by adjusting my mouse's polling rate to 500/200hz to match the lag.. I only bought the IPS for a cheap 720p media viewer and I hope to pick up a 24" 1080p ips for 1080p media soon.
> I suggest picking up the 700d over the 750d unless you need display port, I live with an (active dual link) adapter. The input lag/price is less, the bezel is smaller and the stand is sturdier although it has no adjustment. Also the 750d has better presets and adjustments in the OSD. TBH all the samsung presets are fairly warm, which is good for long-gaming as it lessons eye fatigue but for media it's horrible. My LG e2290 had MUCH better out of the box calibration and colours and gave you lots of options while the 700d has like 5 options. Regardless I'm happy and I LOVE 120hz and the ips panel, for different reasons though!


Thanks for the review. I had planned on going with the 700d, but I was offered the 750d for $375. And if I'm going to run both monitors simultaneously, the Crossover only has DVI-D anyway. A converter will be necessary regardless of the setup.

For the 750d I'll need a mDP to DP converter.......any problems running 120hz with the converter setup?

Note: My 7970 only has 1 DVI-D, 1 HDMI, 2 mDP


----------



## JassimH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akg102*
> 
> Thanks for the review. I had planned on going with the 700d, but I was offered the 750d for $375. And if I'm going to run both monitors simultaneously, the Crossover only has DVI-D anyway. A converter will be necessary regardless of the setup.
> For the 750d I'll need a mDP to DP converter.......any problems running 120hz with the converter setup?
> Note: My 7970 only has 1 DVI-D, 1 HDMI, 2 mDP


I have the same connectors on my 7970. Forget my sig rig :\.

I used a dual link mini display port to DVI adaptor for the Right monitor and another for the yamanski monitor. I don't suggest you get those cables (minid to display port cables) as they don't support the bandwidth needed but SOME adapters will. GL and I hope it works out







.


----------



## Lwood

if you are using the S23A750D, with Nvidia card.
what is the drivers you are using with Display port??
because i could only use:::: 285.38-desktop-win7-winvista-64bit-english-beta
anything new will not work. for me.
i am running EVGA 570IT


----------



## akg102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JassimH*
> 
> I have the same connectors on my 7970. Forget my sig rig :\.
> I used a dual link mini display port to DVI adaptor for the Right monitor and another for the yamanski monitor. I don't suggest you get those cables (minid to display port cables) as they don't support the bandwidth needed but SOME adapters will. GL and I hope it works out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sorry if I misunderstood. You suggest that I get simply get a miniDP to DP cable/adapter OR I get the miniDP to DVI adapter?


----------



## Jodiuh

How is the 700D's stand? Does the panel sit lower than 950D? I'm @ odds w/ this sucker. I moved from the 27" 950D to the 23" and the TN shift is much less drastic. But it seems the contrast ratio is worse, backlight bleed is MUCH worse, and that dang stand just sucks! It puts the monitor up SO HIGH.









This thing would be perfect if it had a Dell Ultrasharp style stand...and a bezel that wasn't 2mm thin!


----------



## Jodiuh

How do I get into the service menu on the S23A950D...anyone know?

Also, does anyone else have eye strain/fatigue/headaches w/ lower brightness? Resolved by hitting 100? I'm thinking I might need to wait for a CCFL 120hz... :/


----------



## nicodemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> How do I get into the service menu on the S23A950D...anyone know?


i also would like to know this.

Lwood: i'm on 285.62. anything newer doesn't work with display port. it's a known bug.


----------



## albatross_

Can anyone verify if the 750D will work with a display port output from a nvidia card? specifically the MSI GTX580 Lightning 1.5GB. I don't see why it wouldn't, but just in case..


----------



## JassimH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albatross_*
> 
> Can anyone verify if the 750D will work with a display port output from a nvidia card? specifically the MSI GTX580 Lightning 1.5GB. I don't see why it wouldn't, but just in case..


If it doesn't work, somethings wrong. They're both 1.2 DPORTS...
If someone has no problems (99% of the time) gives u the all clear there is still the same chance of it failing for you (1%).


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JassimH*
> 
> If it doesn't work, somethings wrong. They're both 1.2 DPORTS...
> If someone has no problems (99% of the time) gives u the all clear there is still the same chance of it failing for you (1%).


Yeah sure I get that there's a chance of hardware failure with every set up..







Just needed to make sure that there wasn't any incompatibility or known issues that I should know of.


----------



## beefcrinkle

So just opend my glasses after having the monitor a few months and they are busted to hell and back! any one know if this is covered under warranty?


----------



## raxf

Got my monitor set up 120 hz is freaking amazing\

But when I play BF3, the screen is blurred. I guess i need to swtich off 3d mode which starts during game.Anyone know how to do it?


----------



## bigmac11

Hope someone can help me out. I'm debating on getting the Samsung S23A700D vs the Catleap 27". I mostly game and browse with 0% working with anything that needs accurate colors. I want the Samsung but have seen nothing but problems from using Nvidia cards. Any of you guys running with Nvidia and have no problems and your 3d works? If you could reply soon I would like to order tonight.


----------



## GetX

What colours are people running at?

Mines set at 21, 23, 15 at the moment.
I would like to get my whites abit more whiter though. Should I adjust the brightness or colour?


----------



## micromini

Hi Guys,

Have anyone found a solution for the usb dun duun sound and not optimal error that accouters with DP on AMD cards?
have AMD 7970 and gtx 680 here now and can not decide which one to keep :-(

think I am opting for gtx 680 because of the not optimal error on AMD


----------



## akg102

I have a Reference 7970 and purchased a miniDP to DP cable on monoprice. I just looked and it's only v1.1.......is that sufficient to run 120hz?


----------



## JassimH

DP 1.1 has the bandwidth needed.


----------



## hale1278

I can't believe it Samsung discontinue the S27A750D


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hale1278*
> 
> I can't believe it Samsung discontinue the S27A750D


And there goes my decision to not get one







Gah.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## gibsy

Hey guys, I'm thinking of buying 3 x s27a750d for nvidia surround setup... Does anyone has tried this?How are the bezels?because I thought this model got the thinnest bezels available at least for 120hz at the moment. I have spent a lot of time googling and looking for 3x s27a750d setup to see the thickness of the bezels, but seems no results. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.








If possible, I wanna see some pictures of it


----------



## wirefox

just measured my S27A950 and the bezel is about 7cm ... very very thin ...

if you want to run 3x and think you'll get 120hz you will need a couple/few gpu's 7970s or 680s imho.


----------



## gibsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> just measured my S27A950 and the bezel is about 7cm ... very very thin ...
> if you want to run 3x and think you'll get 120hz you will need a couple/few gpu's 7970s or 680s imho.


really?but im more leaning toward 750d one..because I think I can get slightly cheaper price with this model..who has 750d one?can you measure it..?


----------



## boss_da_man

I've got a New Samsung SA750 screen which has a problem as below:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1238179/micro-probelm-with-new-lcd-screen


----------



## gibsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boss_da_man*
> 
> I've got a New Samsung SA750 screen which has a problem as below:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1238179/micro-probelm-with-new-lcd-screen


I'm sorry to hear that bud..Have you get them fixed?


----------



## amvnz

Does anyone know if the left sag on the s27a950d gets progressively worse? Mine seems to sag the same amount, even after quite a few small earthquakes.


----------



## Zebadeeeee

Just got my s27a950d monitor yesterday. This is by far the best monitor I have ever used. Both 2d and 3d. I needed a new monitor and am very happy that I went of this model after lots of research.

I must admit that I bought it mainly for the 120hz 2d performance but the 3d functionality did influence my decision.
I've been playing around with 3d on my panasonic vierra 3d tv via ps3 and from my laptop running tridef 5.2. HDMI 1.4 cables limits to 1280*720 @60Hz or 1920*1080 @24Hz.

Connected to sapphire 6950 toxic 2GB (with bios switched over to 6970 to enable the full stream processors) over Dual Link DVI cable supplied with the monitor.
I had to switch DVI ports on the card as it only has 1 dual DVI, the other is single DVI and only gave 60Hz.

*2D*
Looks stunning out of the box, although I plan to try a few customised setting mentioned on this tread. Colours look great and no noticable light bleed. 120Hz feels more responsive, although the 2ms delay might help too, comparing it against the monitors that I use at work and previous home LCD monitors that have had tv tuners built in. Nice to have what I would class as a proper dedicated monitor.
Screen reflectiveness, not a issue at night but noticable during the day, just make sure that you place the monitor so that don't have a window reflecting off the screen.
Mulitple monitors - although I don't plan to use multiple monitors at the moment I would like to try in the future as I use extended desktop at work. When I hook up a second 1080p tv/monitor to the other dvi port it forces the samsung to switch back to 60Hz, this I believe is a limitation of the graphics card.

*Tridef 3D*
Installed the samsung tridef software and was prompted to download the latest version (5.2) so this gives me 2d-3d video conversion which is slightly better than the monitors 2d-3d conversion and is more configurable. All games run at 1080p with high/ultra settings where possible.

I have tried a few games through tridef ignition and tweaked the preconfigured game profiles to my liking. Some games work better than others, comparing 3d effects to ps3 native3d games (e.g. Uncharted 3, GT5) Games tested:
Batman - Arkham City: 3d looks stunning, 10/10
Skyrim: heavily modded version, works very well although I had to turn down the antialiasing down to get the fps back up in 3d mode and add the laser sight 8/10
Lego Star Wars 2: 3d works absolutley perfect 10/10
Dirt3: tried before and after installing tridef and both solutions worked perfectly (AMD HD3D built into dirt3) 10/10
GTA4: 3d works but with issues, possibly due to mods 4/10
Portal 2: flawless 1080p 3d at 60Hz, 10/10

*Monitor Built in 2d-3d conversion*
Just Cause 2: can't get this working with tridef and from what i have read it is incompatible so I tried the monitors conversion, pretty good. Believable depth to near and distant objects.
*XBOX 360 over HDMI*
Forza 4 - considering that this is a 2d feed this works increadibly well, not perfect but very close. Everything drawn at reasonable depth on the track, autovista views of the cas looks amazing. Beats gt5 for being at 1080p and the 3d effect is as good as gt5 on my 3dtv.

Comparing the 2d-3d conversion on this monitor to the 2d-3d conversion on my panasonic vierra.
Panasonic 2d-3d - although this does add a little depth to all 2d feeds, it really doesn't work too well compared to a true 3d feed, depends on the scene as to how well it copes but mostly looks fairly flat.
Samsung sa950 - this blows the 3DTV 2d-3d conversion out of the water, no question. Again not as good as a true 3d feed but for when you can't play a certain game in 3d it works great. Desktop in 3d is a little strange, but youtube vids work fairly well.


----------



## yarokomar

I'd like to know is the flickering visible in the active glasses? My samsung will be connected to the radeon 6950 or so, through the displayport, so there will be no limitation in res, like it is through hdmi 1.4a in amd hd3d. Is it noticeable watching through the glasses? or it's not? just like watching through passive glasses? Thanks.


----------



## wirefox

Almost not noticeable imho.... but they ship with different versions of the glasses - read some are better than others..... it looks pretty good unless you've done a ton of 3D gaming ...


----------



## brokensoulcollector

Hi all

Please don't flame me as I don't know where to post this and I'd rather add a reply than start a new thread.
I had been contemplating in getting the S27A950D but I would prefer a symmetrical monitor.
I have the Asus GTX560 Ti as you can see below, so no display port so the S27A750D is out of the question as it does not have DVI-D.
So ill have to go with the S23A700D as it has DVI-D and it's symmetrical, so backlight bleed should be uniform (hopefully) only loss is 4 inches in diagonal size.
Not too bad as I'm using a 21.5 Samsung led.

My main question is is the panel in the 700D the same as the one in the 950D ?

Thank you.


----------



## malikq86

^ Yes. Samsung 700D/750D is the best 23" glossy 120hz monitor.


----------



## brokensoulcollector

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brokensoulcollector*
> 
> Hi all
> Please don't flame me as I don't know where to post this and I'd rather add a reply than start a new thread.
> I had been contemplating in getting the S27A950D but I would prefer a symmetrical monitor.
> I have the Asus GTX560 Ti as you can see below, so no display port so the S27A750D is out of the question as it does not have DVI-D.
> So ill have to go with the S23A700D as it has DVI-D and it's symmetrical, so backlight bleed should be uniform (hopefully) only loss is 4 inches in diagonal size.
> Not too bad as I'm using a 21.5 Samsung led.
> My main question is is the panel in the 700D the same as the one in the 950D ?
> Thank you.


Oh I forgot to add is the S23A700D as Glossy as the S23A950D ?

I would consider getting the S27A750D if there was a way to use the 120Hz via the GTX 560 Ti


----------



## malikq86

same panel, same glossiness on all 3 models.


----------



## Chest3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brokensoulcollector*
> 
> Hi all
> Please don't flame me as I don't know where to post this and I'd rather add a reply than start a new thread.


Dude, I don't flame you I thank you.
I had exactly the same questions.

By the way, will a Mini Displayport to Displayport cable work for 120H on the S27A750 ?


----------



## Jeffg54

My miniDP to DP does 120 just fine. Love this thing-S27A750D!!!!!


----------



## yarokomar

Does anyone know will i be able to get 1080p 120hz with the 3d monitor ( for example S23A700D) that doesn' have displayport but just dvi-d and hdmi and will be 120hz capable. Monitor would be connected to the amd card that does have displayport throught the CAC-1051 - Club 3D UltraAV DisplayPort to Active DVI Dual Link 330MHz cable ? Does anyone tried that? will it work?


----------



## albatross_

Are there any known issues with display port and a nvidia card on the 750D?


----------



## nicodemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albatross_*
> 
> Are there any known issues with display port and a nvidia card on the 750D?


yes. compatibility issues. Nvidia is aware and working on it. for now i use driver version 285.62 until they fix it.


----------



## brokensoulcollector

Sounds great

I'm still wondering about a display port to dvi adapter..... will that support 120 Hz ?

or I'll just get the S23A700D.


----------



## micromini

Does anyone have a solution for the not optimal mode error that happens when using DP?

This is driving me crazy! I have tried with 3 different HD6970 a HD7970 and now with a GTX680 with the latest beta drivers with support for DP on GTX680.

I also have tried with 2 different DP cables and have tried with and without the monitor drivers installed .
Does anyone else have the same problem or is it just me?

Can the first post be updated with this issue please?


----------



## Sxcerino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micromini*
> 
> Does anyone have a solution for the not optimal mode error that happens when using DP?
> This is driving me crazy! I have tried with 3 different HD6970 a HD7970 and now with a GTX680 with the latest beta drivers with support for DP on GTX680.
> I also have tried with 2 different DP cables and have tried with and without the monitor drivers installed .
> Does anyone else have the same problem or is it just me?
> Can the first post be updated with this issue please?


They fixed DP support with the beta drivers for GTX 680?


----------



## micromini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sxcerino*
> 
> They fixed DP support with the beta drivers for GTX 680?


It says so in the release notes


----------



## Sxcerino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micromini*
> 
> It says so in the release notes


ohh I see it now
support for displayport 1.2

Yay


----------



## wirefox

I just picked this display port up

.. I wanted to see if it would be a huge impact on gaming etc ... not sure if it's 1.2 or not

It seems about the same ad my DVI-D so far playing BF3 and benchies ...


----------



## Chest3r

Well, nice yesterday i got my S27A750D from Amazon and today the backlight seems to be defect.. just from 1 second to another. The right Corner is now Darker than everything else.

Is that a known hardware fault? Anything i can do?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> I just picked this display port up


Why? My 6950 came with a Mini DP > DP Adapter and the LCD with an DP cable. Your 7900 Series should have one too.


----------



## malikq86

How did u get it from amazon? Its been sold out for weeks. Amazon was only selling a refurbished one. Is that the one u got?


----------



## Chest3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> How did u get it from amazon? Its been sold out for weeks. Amazon was only selling a refurbished one. Is that the one u got?


Amazon Germany, i live in Austria. Well, called Amazon an hour ago and they told me i can keep this one till the replacement arrives. Awesome Customer Service.


----------



## malikq86

^ ah oka. good good. lucky. i wish i could get my hands on a 27" 750D!


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chest3r*
> 
> Well, nice yesterday i got my S27A750D from Amazon and today the backlight seems to be defect.. just from 1 second to another. The right Corner is now Darker than everything else.
> Is that a known hardware fault? Anything i can do?
> Why? My 6950 came with a Mini DP > DP Adapter and the LCD with an DP cable. Your 7900 Series should have one too.


good you are getting another ... most of the s950s are going to have bleed issues ... in the lower right corner. this is b/c your monitor sags on the left b/c there isn't enough support to keep the left side up horizontial. I think this is why you can't really find them anymore ... just bad engineering ... that said almost all 120hrz monitors I've owned have had brightness/bleed issues.

as for the adapter, folks have been having issues with using adapters and 7970, so I figured I would test this out and see. my divid worked fine but there was debate about dvid and displayport in terms of pushing more goodness from card to monitor. frankly I think the DP is running about the same ..


----------



## Chest3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> good you are getting another ... most of the s950s are going to have bleed issues ... in the lower right corner. this is b/c your monitor sags on the left b/c there isn't enough support to keep the left side up horizontial. I think this is why you can't really find them anymore ... just bad engineering ... that said almost all 120hrz monitors I've owned have had brightness/bleed issues.
> as for the adapter, folks have been having issues with using adapters and 7970, so I figured I would test this out and see. my divid worked fine but there was debate about dvid and displayport in terms of pushing more goodness from card to monitor. frankly I think the DP is running about the same ..


uhm, you're a bit wrong. You can't find the S27A750D anymore - finding an S27A950D is no problem.
besides that: my S27A750D has also bleeding.

Edit: So the Samsung TriDef version has no mediaplayer but the LG does? That sucks.
http://tridef.com/download/TriDef-3D-LG-3D-Monitor-latest.html


----------



## saer

I am about to purchase a 950D but would like to know if I can get 3D and 120hz to work with just the displayport plugged into a GTX 680 ?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> I am about to purchase a 950D but would like to know if I can get 3D and 120hz to work with just the displayport plugged into a GTX 680 ?


Yes. But I would advice 750D over the 950D if you can find it. good luck with QA and shipping.


----------



## Crizume

I am in the market for a new monitor and am looking at the 950D. I understand the 750D is the panel of choice but those seem to be hard to find. I will mainly use the monitor for gaming and some 3D.

My first question is what is better for gaming. A 1440P monitor or a 120Hz one. I know in the end it will personally come down to pref but I hear at 27in it might be hard to differentiate the 1440P. I hear once you play at 120Hz its a big difference. Can anyone that has experience with both give me their personal input.

Second does any one have a better recomendation over this monitor? I have done some lengthy research and it seems those who get a good panel love it. The refresh rate being great and the colors almost matching IPS panels. The monitor will be used mostly for gaming. No movies as I have a Samsung D7000 series in the living room.

Lastly unless I can find a good deal online I want to buy it a my local CompUsa (tigerdirect storefront). They have 2 boxes and I can clearly see the box and the packaged glasses are different. Should I buy the one manufactured last year with the "better" glasses or buy the newer manufactured one with the "skinny" glasses. I hear the older glasses are better but I was thinking maybe the more recently manufactured one may have less bleeding or better build quality.


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> I am in the market for a new monitor and am looking at the 950D. I understand the 750D is the panel of choice but those seem to be hard to find. I will mainly use the monitor for gaming and some 3D.
> My first question is what is better for gaming. A 1440P monitor or a 120MHz one. I know in the end it will personally come down to pref but I hear at 27in it might be hard to differentiate the 1440P. I hear once you play at 120MH its a big difference. Can anyone that has experience with both give me their personal input.
> Second does any one have a better recomendation over this monitor? I have done some lengthy research and it seems those who get a good panel love it. The refresh rate being great and the colors almost matching IPS panels. The monitor will be used mostly for gaming. No movies as I have a Samsung D7000 series in the living room.
> Lastly unless I can find a good deal online I want to buy it a my local CompUsa (tigerdirect storefront). They have 2 boxes and I can clearly see the box and the packaged glasses are different. Should I buy the one manufactured last year with the "better" glasses or buy the newer manufactured one with the "skinny" glasses. I hear the older glasses are better but I was thinking maybe the more recently manufactured one may have less bleeding or better build quality.


Haha firstly it's 120Hz as in 120 Hertz and not MHz. Another thing to consider if you are choosing between a 1440p screen or a 120Hz is whether your GPU can push out a playable frame rate at 1440p. If you search for reviews, you will find even the more powerful GPUs struggling to have playable frame rates at such high resolutions with the details turned up. What GPU are you using right now?

I'm going to purchase the S23A950D soon so coming from me it's definitely a higher refresh rate over a higher resolution. I just feel that the increased smoothness would improve the gameplay experience more. Also it means that if you do have a powerful card you won't run into problems with screen tearing etc.


----------



## Crizume

HA didn't even notice the typo. I understand to really take advantage of either monitor u need a powerful graphics card thats why I am also purchasing a MSI Lighting 7970 (when I find one in stock). After deciding to upgrade my graphics card I said why not upgrade to a nice monitor that can take advantage of it. Currently I am running (built 4 yr's ago) MSI lighting 5770's in crossfire with 3 acer monitors for eyefinity. I love eyefinity but It has its flaws and driver issues especially when you throw in crossfire. I am going to keep my eyefinity for mmo's and certain other games when I get my 7970 but want a new monitor for shooters and those great single player games (skyrim, batman, the witcher).

TY for your input albatross and I am open to more from others. Monitor recomendations and 120HZ vs 1440P.


----------



## dekciW

So I've managed to locate a 750D still in stock in my area, I was wondering though if I really should go pick it up. Does anyone know the reason why they where discontinued so quickly? Should I just go pick it up for the resale value (flip it and make some extra cash)? Is there going to be a refresh or something or possibly a better design just over the horizon? Should I wait to see?

I have this 1st gen P2770 right now (the 1ms one), And will probably sell it to help off set the price but I don't want to go buy this monitor and drop 6 bills and then end up finding out that there's a better design coming out in a month that's gonna run 7 bills. My current monitor isn't necessarily in need of an upgrade and is still going for the same price I payed for it about a year ago, the 750 would just be a final compliment to the finish of my build component wise, since I can now achieve frames to really utilize the 120Hz...


----------



## malikq86

^ it's a 27" 750D right? 23" is still available.

if you can get a 27" 750D...for a decent price...and with no major QA issues...id buy it in a heartbeat and keep it as my primary gaming monitor. I haven't heard of any thing better or new coming out to replace it. 27" 750D is still available in Europe...just not in USA anymore...i have no idea why.


----------



## dekciW

Yea its a 27" for 499


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> Yea its a 27" for 499


yeah id grab it and use it as a primary gaming monitor...as long as your ok with 1080p on 27"...it's the best 27" 120hz gaming monitor imho. $499 is a good price. It was $399 for a while at tigerdirect....but for the most part it's always $500+

Just check return policy with retailer encase there are some major QA issues.


----------



## dekciW

I picked it up i'm on it right now.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> I picked it up i'm on it right now.


gogogogogo! before someone else grabs it. You're lucky you found a 27" 750D! I have a 23" version..and love it to death..but I sometimes wonder if a 27" would have been a better idea...I think it would be more fun in gaming. However, in general, I do believe 27" need more pixels.


----------



## dekciW

the 23" one was 449. The only thing I need to find now is a mini-display port to display port cable. Mono price has them but they are all in white







but I cant find one for a decent price in black anywhere else except central computers but they want $25. Now to figure out what to do with my P2770


----------



## brokensoulcollector

Will be getting mine in two weeks.... Seems there is a fw update for the monitor ? Can anyone clarify ?

Oh will 3D Blu Ray work with this monitor ? (bear in mind I'm using Nvidia)... if not then I'll just go with nowmal Blu Ray and use the built in conversion of the monitor


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> the 23" one was 449. The only thing I need to find now is a mini-display port to display port cable. Mono price has them but they are all in white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I cant find one for a decent price in black anywhere else except central computers but they want $25. Now to figure out what to do with my P2770


I got my 23" for $390 back when it was released..it fell to $299 on tigerdirect and than raised back up to $450. supply/demand is crazy on these.

As for your P2770...try to sell it, if you can...if not/don't want to...dual monitors man! you won't regret having 2 screens, I love mine!

Mine: http://www.overclock.net/t/1222585/ips-hp-zr24w-1200p-120hz-samsung-23a750d-1080p-in-dual-monitors-setup-pictures


----------



## dekciW

Yea I've had dual before, but not dual 27". I'm just not sure if I want to sell it to try to replace funds from the 750 or keep it. HMMMMMMMM









EDIT** Monoprices display port adapter is only 1.1 which doesnt support sound and has a lower bandwitdtth then central computers which is a new version IDK which though.

Central computers - $17.99 http://www.centralcomputers.com/commerce/catalog/product.jsp?product_id=77936&czuid=1335058374109

Monoprice - $4.99 http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10246&cs_id=1024606&p_id=6006&seq=1&format=2


----------



## jcho285

Anyone having problems with s23a750d monitor going blank often or showing "Not Optimum Mode"?
Using 301.24 drivers with 680 SLIs...
Don't know if its the monitor, driver, or the cable issue.


----------



## malikq86

Ill get that message once in a while. Just turn off and on the monitor..that should fix it. Im not sure what causes it...either 750d driver or gfx driver..not sure. Overall not to much of an issue..since you instantly fix it and doesnt happen often.


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Ill get that message once in a while. Just turn off and on the monitor..that should fix it. Im not sure what causes it...either 750d driver or gfx driver..not sure. Overall not to much of an issue..since you instantly fix it and doesnt happen often.


The problem does go away by turning off and on but it's extremely frustrating during games. Sometimes it's once or twice a day.
I'm thinking about sending this in for RMA but don't know how long that process is

So is the message "not optimum mode" a common problem or is that just my monitor and I should send it in for RMA


----------



## dekciW

When I was doing research on the monitor I think I read it was a common problem with Nvidia drivers, But I also think I read it had been fixed in one of the newer drivers.


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> When I was doing research on the monitor I think I read it was a common problem with Nvidia drivers, But I also think I read it had been fixed in one of the newer drivers.


It did it with my 6950s also. Even with 301.24 drivers it's doing the same thing. Also tested with mini dp cables along with the cables that came with the monitor.
I was hoping it was the drivers but it doesn't seem so with the new GPUs doing the same as my old ati cards.


----------



## malikq86

^ its a common problem. Not RMA warranted imo.


----------



## dekciW

Anyone played the Sniper Elite V2 demo? I fired it up tonight and it defaulted in 3D...I was







. To bad I didn't get to play to much, because the mouse movement is borked but the 3D was definitely pretty dope. 130 frames average.


----------



## dekciW

So I got my first optimized mode error today. Oddly enough when I turned off my computer I heard this noise coming from the base of the monitor, I'm not sure if this is known but it actually has a fan inside of it that runs to keep it cool. Which is interesting because the first thing I noticed about the monitor was how hot the base gets when under use.

Well anyways I wonder if the error isn't caused by firmware, but by the base overheating? The channels in the bottom of the base are very small and the base is only slightly elevated enough for air to push out, what do you guys think?


----------



## sy573mx

Heads up I created a new profile/username
Was brokensoulcollector

Just received my S27A950D and can say my mind is blown


----------



## CC440

Any opinions on chancing one of the factory refurbs available on Ebay?

$530 seems like a decent deal and in my experience refurbs seem to have less assembly-related QC issues because they are almost always checked individually and by hand. The 750D looks better than the 950, costs less, and the standard frame mounting makes it less prone to that BLB caused by pinching on the asymmetric 950 mount.


----------



## sy573mx

No dead pixels no lightbleed that would bother me
Brightness on 100%


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sy573mx*
> 
> No dead pixels no lightbleed that would bother me
> Brightness on 100%


great monitors... lucky you .. I have a bit of bleed in the lower right corner... also don't run 100% bright .. .too bright imho. keep an eye left of your monitor for the sag --- as I think that is why my lower right has bleed (frankly most do) good luck and enjoy.

here is my prop solution (though i eventually went to the black king)


----------



## Pentium4

Hi Guys,

Just got my new S23A950D yesterday, a bit of a pain to set up initially, but finally got it going







The picture is just like most of you have said, so bright, clear, and sharp







Wanted to hook up via my Display Port cable, but it played up. Initially it was perfect, the default was exactly what I wanted 120Hz, and strangely that was the only option showing, then after a reboot, it suddenly dropped to just 100Hz, which was the only option showing, plus the audio sounded really bad, even though it was perfect through the HDMI on my other monitor









Anyway, connected a new DVI-D cable, and re-enabled the onboard audio, and all is perfect, I have great sound, 120Hz, and a great picture







As for the rest of the settings, decided to enable just the 'Dynamic' which greyed out all other options, and still gives me the perfect picture that I like, without the hassle of adjusting anything else. As an added bonus, there are no dead pixels, and no noticeable light bleed, or banding. I ran the full range of patterns, and colours on my Pixel Tester, and everything looked perfect









This was a great post, and really helped me to make up my mind to get this baby


----------



## Raarup

Hey guys.

Ran into a problem, I cant lower my refresh rate lower then 100mhz on my screen all of a sudden, had my screen in nvidia surround - turned it off cause I played alot of SC2 and LoL, now Im picking up bf3 again and eyefinity / Surround works perfect there.

I updated my card, a GTX 680, to the latest driver - maybe thats what caused the issue, but now I cannot lower the refresh rate below 100mhz, I use a Display port as connection.


----------



## malikq86

^ my monitor can only me 100hz or 120hz.....why would you want lower hz??? i see no benefit of going below 120hz.


----------



## saer

Just picked one of these up used, but seller did not include the software or powercord.

Would anyone mind uploading the necessary software that is not available on the samsung website ?









Also, can anyone please tell me if the power cord is a 2 or 3 pronged ?


----------



## Snaptrap

This has to be the most overpriced POS monitor I've ever owned. Absolutely terrible 3D. Ghosting on this monitor is insane, specifically for movies. Tweak all you want for games, there's nothing to fix the crosstalk issues for 3D movies. I've tried every tweak available and NONE made a difference. Heck, this POS can't even run 120Hz on an AMD card without a DisplayPort cable. The control panel is sometimes unresponsive. You can be pressing the button until your fingers bleed. The 23" doesn't have this problem. Then again it's easier to generate a clean 3D image on a smaller screen. Those extra 4" don't make up for flaws. I do not recommend this monitor. Check it's ratings over at Future Shop and Best Buy and get a good LOL.


----------



## sy573mx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaptrap*
> 
> This has to be the most overpriced POS monitor I've ever owned. Absolutely terrible 3D. Ghosting on this monitor is insane, specifically for movies. Tweak all you want for games, there's nothing to fix the crosstalk issues for 3D movies. I've tried every tweak available and NONE made a difference. Heck, this POS can't even run 120Hz on an AMD card without a DisplayPort cable. The control panel is sometimes unresponsive. You can be pressing the button until your fingers bleed. The 23" doesn't have this problem. Then again it's easier to generate a clean 3D image on a smaller screen. Those extra 4" don't make up for flaws. I do not recommend this monitor. Check it's ratings over at Future Shop and Best Buy and get a good LOL.


You may have your say and I won't argue with that.
To you it may be a POS as you put it, but to the others its a great monitor.

I am more than happy with mine, yes it cost me and arm and a leg (on the bright side I can now become a cyborg).....


----------



## Rushnerd

I don't think anyone gets 120Hz panels for 3D anyway (besides the nvidia viewsonic one) It's just a tacked on feature because they CAN. I wouldn't dwell on it, no 3D has impressed me anyway.


----------



## uncle00jesse

hoping someone with the 950 model can help me out.. i cant seem to get the 3d working. i turn on the 2d to 3d mode via the monitor, the screen gets blurry - then i hold down the button on the glasses and the screen says glasses are connected to the monitor. but, even with the glasses on, everything looks blurry still, as if it was a clear lens doing nothing. am i doing something wrong? it says the glasses are connected, are they defective? thanks


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncle00jesse*
> 
> hoping someone with the 950 model can help me out.. i cant seem to get the 3d working. i turn on the 2d to 3d mode via the monitor, the screen gets blurry - then i hold down the button on the glasses and the screen says glasses are connected to the monitor. but, even with the glasses on, everything looks blurry still, as if it was a clear lens doing nothing. am i doing something wrong? it says the glasses are connected, are they defective? thanks


Are you sitting too close/ far to the screen? I followed the same steps as you and got 3D working on mine.


----------



## Neo Mike

Wow i just saw this monitor in frys electronics and its amazzzzzzing, im thinkin gof buying one of these or one of the korean monitors, i cant imagine the korean monitors look any better, im really impressed with this monitor.


----------



## blued

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaptrap*
> 
> This has to be the most overpriced POS monitor I've ever owned. Absolutely terrible 3D. Ghosting on this monitor is insane, specifically for movies. Tweak all you want for games, there's nothing to fix the crosstalk issues for 3D movies. I've tried every tweak available and NONE made a difference. Heck, this POS can't even run 120Hz on an AMD card without a DisplayPort cable. The control panel is sometimes unresponsive. You can be pressing the button until your fingers bleed. The 23" doesn't have this problem. Then again it's easier to generate a clean 3D image on a smaller screen. Those extra 4" don't make up for flaws. I do not recommend this monitor. Check it's ratings over at Future Shop and Best Buy and get a good LOL.


27a950d is the best monitor I've ever used, chose it over a Dell U2711 IPS which was roughly in same price range. 3D is a complete non-issue for me, not interested in it, just went for the 120hz and the quality IQ which is rarely existent in TN panels. If I had to make the choice all over again I'd still got for it. Contrary to the above users experience, ghosting is ZERO with me.

However I have heard of inconsistencies in QA and which may play a part in user experience. These monitors are shipped in one piece (base attached to display) and seem quite delicate to me. Luckily I got mine in perfect working order. Virtually no light bleed, excellent screen uniformity and working out of the box perfectly. There are some issues with Nvidia and AMD users it seems. Nvidia GPUs work best with DVI-DL while AMD seems best suited for DP.

Despite my very favorable impressions with this monitor, I would not exactly recommend it as a blind purchase or from an online retailer. I would buy it from a store where you can easily return it next day if not satisfied with it.


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

Hey guys, not sure if you are aware or not, but there is a firmware update available for the SA series monitors. I just checked for my S23A750D:

http://www.samsung.com/sg/consumer/pc-peripherals-printer/monitor/led-monitor/LS23A750DS/XS-support

Under the news and alerts section, released 4/20/2012.









Hopefully this resolves some of the issues we have been experiencing.


----------



## Sir_Gawain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3th0d1c4l*
> 
> Hey guys, not sure if you are aware or not, but there is a firmware update available for the SA series monitors. I just checked for my S23A750D:
> http://www.samsung.com/sg/consumer/pc-peripherals-printer/monitor/led-monitor/LS23A750DS/XS-support
> Under the news and alerts section, released 4/20/2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this resolves some of the issues we have been experiencing.


U beat me to it buddy








Anyone have luck installing this? It was a fail for both m3th0d1c4l and I. It simply wouldnt run for m3th0d1c4l, and froze for me during install. I had to boot in safe mode to uninstall the updater, otherwise it would run and freeze again at start up.


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3th0d1c4l*
> 
> Hey guys, not sure if you are aware or not, but there is a firmware update available for the SA series monitors. I just checked for my S23A750D:
> http://www.samsung.com/sg/consumer/pc-peripherals-printer/monitor/led-monitor/LS23A750DS/XS-support
> Under the news and alerts section, released 4/20/2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this resolves some of the issues we have been experiencing.


Just tried it. Said there was nothing to upgrade/ already has latest software.


----------



## Sir_Gawain

^^^ thats what happened to m3th0d1c4l


----------



## Pentium4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcho285*
> 
> Just tried it. Said there was nothing to upgrade/ already has latest software.


I got exactly the same on mine. I tried to ask why when registering my monitor (the website form was borked), and the highly trained assistant couldn't help, he said to ignore updating the firmware









Edit: My monitor is dated Oct 2011, so either Samsung has been sitting on this update for a long time, or something is wrong with their update file.


----------



## dekciW

Interesting how the sa750 27" is no where to be found...


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

Anyone know the trick for 3d for nvidia? I read every post and I just want 3d working with my 580. Even the steps for post one is too vague. Too poor to switch to the flagship and. Really wating on the 8xxx series. Thanks.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4*
> 
> I got exactly the same on mine. I tried to ask why when registering my monitor (the website form was borked), and the highly trained assistant couldn't help, he said to ignore updating the firmware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: My monitor is dated Oct 2011, so either Samsung has been sitting on this update for a long time, or something is wrong with their update file.


Yea I tried it and got the same thing. It said there was no monitor to update, but I think that for some reason its not detecting the monitor. Sir_Gawain actually got the update to work, but he ended up getting a complete red screen. He managed to boot into safe mode and remove the update and it went back to normal.

So I think there is something wrong with the whole thing. The only main difference between our rigs is our video card. His is connected with a DP to a GTX 680, and mine is connected to a 7970 with a miniDP to DP cable. Maybe there is something with the cable or video card that is giving an issue of updating.

Where did you check on the monitor for the manufacturing date? I bought mine at the end of December last year. Also, I am curious, when was your manufacturing date as well Sir_Gawain?

EDIT - Nevermind, I just found it on the back. Mine is dated August 2011, which is even before yours Pentium4.


----------



## tokoam

yeah upgrade didn't work for me either on my s27a750d


----------



## malikq86

i tried the new firmware updated...it said I didn't need it...









O well..whateverrr...


----------



## Jmatt110

Just got an S23A750D and I'm noticing weird colors appearing on the edges of things when they're moving. Happens a lot in BF3 on the edge of a crate for example, if I strafe past it the edge of it will briefly show a rainbow effect on it. Happens when watching videos as well, if someone is running this coloring will appear behind them. Any ideas on what this is? Monitor is in 120hz mode, DP connection.


----------



## tokoam

easy fix for that all you have to do is change the refresh mode from fastest or from faster to normal and that will fix your problem i had the same issue took me a hour or 2 to figure it out lol


----------



## Jmatt110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> easy fix for that all you have to do is change the refresh mode from fastest or from faster to normal and that will fix your problem i had the same issue took me a hour or 2 to figure it out lol


Awesome thanks


----------



## amvnz

I tried the update and it said I didn't need it as well. I was excited because it said the firmware improved the image quality... My monitor is a S27A950D and the date on the back is May 2011. Surely that firmware update would work on a monitor 1 year old.







I sent them an email so hopefully I get a reply as to why we can't update.


----------



## Saltex

Hi guys, i've got a sa950 23 " for about a month now, but as soon as my monitor is left on for long period of time the pixels running down the centre of the monitor begin to flicker, some horizontal ones too, now they took my monitor and said nothing is wrong so i dunno how to explain this problem i have, anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amvnz*
> 
> I tried the update and it said I didn't need it as well. I was excited because it said the firmware improved the image quality... My monitor is a S27A950D and the date on the back is May 2011. Surely that firmware update would work on a monitor 1 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent them an email so hopefully I get a reply as to why we can't update.


please do keep us informed normally @ a software level the device updating its firmware is put into a bootloader mode before updating but our monitor's do nothing im sure this update is borked and sammy needs to figure it out my biggest problem with my 750D is that it dosnt wake up from sleep or just randomly lossing video . somtimes it works fine for weeks without loosing video and i have high quality guage gold plated mini display port cable.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saltex*
> 
> Hi guys, i've got a sa950 23 " for about a month now, but as soon as my monitor is left on for long period of time the pixels running down the centre of the monitor begin to flicker, some horizontal ones too, now they took my monitor and said nothing is wrong so i dunno how to explain this problem i have, anyone else experiencing this?


This is a common problem with the 950 series if you have a 23 or 27 if you look at this thread a few months back i listed this problem even posted a youtube link displaying the problem the only fix for this is to go with the 750D series as they will not fix it .I have heard no reports of this or problems which is what i did and have been pretty happy ever scince.BTW sammy gave me a full refund on my 950d which was purchased 8 months later from newegg.


----------



## Sir_Gawain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> please do keep us informed normally @ a software level the device updating its firmware is put into a bootloader mode before updating but our monitor's do nothing im sure this update is borked and sammy needs to figure it out my biggest problem with my 750D is that it dosnt wake up from sleep or just randomly lossing video . somtimes it works fine for weeks without loosing video and i have high quality guage gold plated mini display port cable.


My download got it to the bootloader stage, however, during install my computer would freeze. If I restarted after that point, it would auto run the bootloader, then freeze with a red screen stock on my monitor. I had to got into windows via safe mode and remove the bootloader to fix.

I also emailed support BTW as well. Will update if I hear back.


----------



## Saltex

Thanks alot for this, do you know what starts or how can get it started so when i take my monitor in they can see what i am talking about, cause it seems to only happen after like an hour or so.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saltex*
> 
> Thanks alot for this, do you know what starts or how can get it started so when i take my monitor in they can see what i am talking about, cause it seems to only happen after like an hour or so.


Yes it is very random it seems as if it would do it more prominently during browsing the web for me scrolling up at down when i had this issue. As far as what can be done is simple call samsung and request a refund.. i lucked out at the time when i got mine cause they did not have any instock they wanted to offer me a cheap 27inch tv display none 3d none 120hz that was valued at like 190 bucks as a replacement . So i put my foot down and went at em at this point they offered me a check and i got a full refund .


----------



## Chest3r

I've got a weird problem.
After playing CoD:BO for a time (only game i play atm) my screen starts flickering.
Thats not a onetime event, it happens almost every time after 1-2hrs.




Only solution is to pull the displayport and plug it back in cause the desktop will have the same flickering.
Any Idea? My Graphicscard IS overclocked, but it is since 1 yrs stable and watercooled so it shouldn't be that. It never flickerd with my old Display, I've got this since i've got the S27A750D


----------



## Sir_Gawain

^^^ Your youtube clip is set to private so we cant see it.


----------



## Chest3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir_Gawain*
> 
> ^^^ Your youtube clip is set to private so we cant see it.


whops, should be visible now.


----------



## dekciW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> i have high quality guage gold plated mini display port cable.


I'm sorry to bear you bad news, but unless the wire inside is made of gold and not copper, and the solder used to mount that wire to the pin/plugs is also gold and not tin then you get no benefit from the gold plating


----------



## amvnz

You get to look at the bling when you pull out your cable for whatever reason though...

Anyway they emailed me back and told me to call some number for issues regarding firmware and that was all. Wasn't going to call some overseas number so I didn't do anything.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> I'm sorry to bear you bad news, but unless the wire inside is made of gold and not copper, and the solder used to mount that wire to the pin/plugs is also gold and not tin then you get no benefit from the gold plating


I see what your saying but the fact of the matter is this problem is related to the monitor and not the cable as the factory mini display port cable that came with it dose the same thing.


----------



## albatross_

Has anyone actually tried the new firmware update and had it work? Looks like the update is just a dud so far.


----------



## ALCruncher

The new firmaware doesn't work for me too.

I bought the S23A950D a couple of days ago and I have 2 issues:

-First, I can't get the 120Hz refresh in 2D mode using intel's IGP. I am going to get a new GPU later this month. I installed everything as pointed out in this topic but nothing makes 120Hz available in any way. I don't know if this affects 3D when viewing movies or samples of SBS 3D or not.

-Second issue is the yellow tint in further angles. When I am browsing and sitting in the middle of the screen I see the sides with a slight tint of yellow. When I move to the right side it becomes accurate but then the left side gets increased tint and so on. Is this normal for a 23 inch TN?


----------



## malikq86

I think the new firmware..isn't actually a firmware update...but RATHER a update manager...for future updates....if that makes sense.

Because if you run it..it starts to checking online for newer updates...but doesn't find any because there are no new ones yet.


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALCruncher*
> 
> The new firmaware doesn't work for me too.
> I bought the S23A950D a couple of days ago and I have 2 issues:
> -First, I can't get the 120Hz refresh in 2D mode using intel's IGP. I am going to get a new GPU later this month. I installed everything as pointed out in this topic but nothing makes 120Hz available in any way. I don't know if this affects 3D when viewing movies or samples of SBS 3D or not.
> -Second issue is the yellow tint in further angles. When I am browsing and sitting in the middle of the screen I see the sides with a slight tint of yellow. When I move to the right side it becomes accurate but then the left side gets increased tint and so on. Is this normal for a 23 inch TN?


I was able to get 120Hz right out of the box with no drivers installed or anything. I'm not sure if IGP supports 120Hz, maybe it doesn't? I haven't noticed a yellowish tint either. Did you try adjusting the colour balance and stuff?


----------



## ALCruncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albatross_*
> 
> I was able to get 120Hz right out of the box with no drivers installed or anything. I'm not sure if IGP supports 120Hz, maybe it doesn't? I haven't noticed a yellowish tint either. Did you try adjusting the colour balance and stuff?


I tried a lot of settings but the sides still kinda glow or something. It is a very strange effect that goes away when I look directly at that side. I think it has to do with the viewing angle being so limited or something. As for 120Hz, my windows actually recognizes this monitor as generic! Does this affect 3D movies?


----------



## ALCruncher

From online searching I noticed a few posts that say intel HD graphics do not support 120Hz! However, there is an inf file that can be modified to allow it, anyone knows how?


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALCruncher*
> 
> From online searching I noticed a few posts that say intel HD graphics do not support 120Hz! However, there is an inf file that can be modified to allow it, anyone knows how?


Well I just tried viewing my monitor from all the way to the side and it did take on a slightly yellowish tint so you're probably right in saying that it is a viewing angle problem. However I don't get this problem in my normal sitting position. Maybe you got a lemon set, is it possible for you to return it? Not too sure about the inf file mod, but might I ask why are you getting a 120Hz panel and running on IGP? Do you plan to get a dedicated GPU soon for gaming?


----------



## UNOE

If anyone wants to help clean up the OP let me know by PM. I had alot of links break after OCN changed formats. The delay of me fixing is inexcusable and I apologize.


----------



## ALCruncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albatross_*
> 
> Well I just tried viewing my monitor from all the way to the side and it did take on a slightly yellowish tint so you're probably right in saying that it is a viewing angle problem. However I don't get this problem in my normal sitting position. Maybe you got a lemon set, is it possible for you to return it? Not too sure about the inf file mod, but might I ask why are you getting a 120Hz panel and running on IGP? Do you plan to get a dedicated GPU soon for gaming?


Yes, I am getting a GTX 670 soon. I just wanted to have 120hz now for 3D thanks anyway. I will check with Samsung on this.


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

I am going to try and call Samsung back and attempt to get a refund. I am constantly losing video or getting the optimal resolution message at least once a day. For those of you that got a refund, how did you go about doing this? Any advice is appreciated.

I tried calling their tech support on this issue as well as the firmware update, and the agent was just pure fail. He kept telling me I had to run on 60hz instead of 120hz. Now, not only do I not have that option on displayport, but I bought the monitor for 120hz, so why in the world would I go back to 60hz? And he gave me no insight on the firmware update, with his only words being "don't do the update." And he was also telling me that I was having issues because I have 64 bit instead of 32 bit windows.....

I would rather return this and buy an OptX 23" 120hz instead, or something that does not have as many issues. I love this monitor, but I don't want to deal with these issues anymore. It's just getting annoying now.


----------



## Jmatt110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3th0d1c4l*
> 
> I am going to try and call Samsung back and attempt to get a refund. I am constantly losing video or getting the optimal resolution message at least once a day. For those of you that got a refund, how did you go about doing this? Any advice is appreciated.
> I tried calling their tech support on this issue as well as the firmware update, and the agent was just pure fail. He kept telling me I had to run on 60hz instead of 120hz. Now, not only do I not have that option on displayport, but I bought the monitor for 120hz, so why in the world would I go back to 60hz? And he gave me no insight on the firmware update, with his only words being "don't do the update." And he was also telling me that I was having issues because I have 64 bit instead of 32 bit windows.....
> I would rather return this and buy an OptX 23" 120hz instead, or something that does not have as many issues. I love this monitor, but I don't want to deal with these issues anymore. It's just getting annoying now.


Have you tried installing the driver from here? I was having the optimal resolution message every few minutes until I installed the driver.


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

Yes I have, and I actually ended up using the one from my disc which was a newer version (seems to be much more stable) than the one on their website. I believe the driver on the disc was v1.1. The only thing that makes the problem disappear for a while is turning off the monitor and turning it back on. Sometimes, it doesn't do it at all for a couple days.

I had this issue with 3 different video cards as well, so I know its not that, and my drivers are always up to date when available. I even bought an AMD video card since Samsung support told me apparently their monitors were designed more for AMD cards. Now I see this actually makes little to no difference from my experience.

I just want to get rid of it and buy a different monitor. I feel Samsung is not even trying to acknowledge the issue when I called their support. I would rather just get my money back from it if possible. I have never had problems like this with any of my previous monitor purchases, nor have I had to search the internet high and low in an attempt to find a resolution (with no definitive fix).

I wanted one of these monitors since the day I saw them online. Now, I regret buying it. At least I got it really cheap when I bought it...


----------



## ALCruncher

Caved in and bought 7850 to enable 120Hz! How do I enable 3D in Crysis 2?


----------



## dekciW

Has anyone tried entering their BIOS while using display port? When I try the monitor wont display BIOS just a backlit black screen. When I enter using HDMI I get video corruption in the menu Graphics, and I cant scroll all the way down in my bios the screen doesn't Update or something, I can go through the selection tabs just not all the way down through all the options.


----------



## malikq86

if anyone has figured out a solution for not losing dual monitor settings (displayport 120hz + dvi ips) let me know...currently have to unplug, than replug the samsung monitor on almost every boot up. My dvi IPS gets detected always as the main monitor...but the samsung loses connection often.


----------



## A-M-D

i just bought this monitor last thursday and sadly it's back-light bleeding from everywhere ,


----------



## Sxcerino

Which driver is everyone using for their GTX 680 with S23a750Ds? I could only get 100hz from the DP with 310.25


----------



## blued

So many complaints about this monitor, I guess I should be thankful its the most near perfect display I have ever bought. No light bleed at all except a tiny pinch in lower right corner which is so minimal its hard to see. I'm using DVI port and everything working quite well, no screen corruptions or anomalies or driver issues at all.


----------



## malikq86

^ Mine is actually quite good as well. Slight bleeding along the bottom (def. passable)..and a tiny pinch at the far right corner....very minimal like yours..no one would notice unless I pointed it out. Overall the monitor is amazing...and the IQ is superb...but yeah..they do seem to have a few issues. Mine has to do with dual monitor setup..not sure whats to blame for it. I feel like TN panels by nature have more QA issues, more easily than solid IPS monitors...at least as far as I can tell. Anyways, as far as glossy 120hz goes...this is still the best monitor as long as there is no major QA issue. Besides this...BenQ 2420 is the way to go..but matted.


----------



## Sir_Gawain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sxcerino*
> 
> Which driver is everyone using for their GTX 680 with S23a750Ds? I could only get 100hz from the DP with 310.25


MauelG just posted this in the Nvidia forums:
"The remaining DisplayPort issue with the Samsung monitors reporting the wrong mode should be addressed in the upcoming driver that will be released in a few days".

Untill then, just Just make a custom resolution and you can run at 120hz


----------



## Sir_Gawain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^ Mine is actually quite good as well. Besides this...BenQ 2420 is the way to go..but matted.


About these two statements...

Mine is great to. I rarely get the issues effecting connection. The only real issue I hae had is Nvidias drivers not detecting 120hz.

About the BenQ 2420, I owned it before my Samsung now. The thing is hideous IMHO. The monitors colors are so unrealistic and the thing is so bright you will need a welders mask. Not a good monitor to compare to.


----------



## Sxcerino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir_Gawain*
> 
> MauelG just posted this in the Nvidia forums:
> "The remaining DisplayPort issue with the Samsung monitors reporting the wrong mode should be addressed in the upcoming driver that will be released in a few days".
> Untill then, just Just make a custom resolution and you can run at 120hz


Great, thanks


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir_Gawain*
> 
> About these two statements...
> Mine is great to. I rarely get the issues effecting connection. The only real issue I hae had is Nvidias drivers not detecting 120hz.
> About the BenQ 2420, I owned it before my Samsung now. The thing is hideous IMHO. The monitors colors are so unrealistic and the thing is so bright you will need a welders mask. Not a good monitor to compare to.


Just to clearify... the BenQ is hideous or the Samsung? Which one you like better? Ive always wondered how these two monitors compare.


----------



## Sir_Gawain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Just to clearify... the BenQ is hideous or the Samsung? Which one you like better? Ive always wondered how these two monitors compare.


The BenQ was IMO. You cannont compare the two...its night and day really.


----------



## 7tronic

Hey all,

I'm posting to say I got three of these & running in eyefinity since last week-so now in the club.

I just want say many thanks to all who posted on this thread-it answered a lot of questions I had before choosing these monitors. Only issue was one of the monitors had a faulty backlight, bottom left corner was blinking intermittently. Tapping the stand adjacent to the hinge sorted it temporarily, but I sent it back for a replacement.

BTW 120Hz eyefinity FTW!


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> Hey all,
> I'm posting to say I got three of these & running in eyefinity since last week-so now in the club.
> I just want say many thanks to all who posted on this thread-it answered a lot of questions I had before choosing these monitors. Only issue was one of the monitors had a faulty backlight, bottom left corner was blinking intermittently. Tapping the stand adjacent to the hinge sorted it temporarily, but I sent it back for a replacement.
> BTW 120Hz eyefinity FTW!


you lucky SOB








NICE!
How did you set it up? I saw some people actually move the bezzels (750d)
Pics?


----------



## 7tronic

Thanks. I set it up 3 x 1 landscape, Think i would like to try 3 x 1 portrait, but I just got them so I'm a bit wary of stripping €1600 worth of monitors...yet

Pics of screens:




























And rig running it:





































Excuse the poxy phone camera pics.


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> Thanks. I set it up 3 x 1 landscape, Think i would like to try 3 x 1 portrait, but I just got them so I'm a bit wary of stripping €1600 worth of monitors...yet
> Pics of screens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And rig running it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the poxy phone camera pics.


10/10 cable management, would bang









seriously, very nice setup








Eyefinity on a 950d... wow.


----------



## 7tronic

Cheers m8.







The only negative thing about it is the gf gets a bit pissed when I'm in front of it all the time-she just doesn't appreciate the beauty that is BF3 eyefinity @ 80+ Hz.


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> Cheers m8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only negative thing about it is the gf gets a bit pissed when I'm in front of it all the time-she just doesn't appreciate the beauty that is BF3 eyefinity @ 80+ Hz.


Do what I did, buy her a puppy that poops a lot. Keeps her occupied


----------



## 7tronic

I like your thinking..


----------



## albatross_

Just spotted a stuck red pixel on my monitor.. Nooooo. Attempting to run a pixel repairer programme now. LOL.


----------



## dekciW

did you try gently rubbing the pixel with your finger tip? I had 3 and I just gave them all a little nudge and now I have 0.


----------



## crashnburn_in

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcho285*
> 
> 10/10 cable management, would bang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, very nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyefinity on a 950d... wow.


I love your Cable Management. Where can I get such CABLE COVERING BRAIDED SHEATH and IS IT POSSIBLE to PUT THESE ON TOP OF SUCH CABLES:
- HDMI
- Dual Link DVI
- VGA/ Component
- Audio

etc?


----------



## 7tronic

Ty. I got the sleeving at MDPC, the sleeving would go over the cables you mentioned, but doubt it would stretch over eg. a HDMI connector. when using sleeving, you usually have to disconnect the cable at one end unless the connector at the end of the cable is small enough to get the sleeving over.


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> did you try gently rubbing the pixel with your finger tip? I had 3 and I just gave them all a little nudge and now I have 0.


Haha yeah I tried prodding it will all sorts of blunt objects. Will turn off the monitor and hope it magically vanishes over night now. Lol.


----------



## someonewhy

Guys i am getting soon SA950 how is the monitor for gaming?


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *someonewhy*
> 
> Guys i am getting soon SA950 how is the monitor for gaming?


It's great. 120Hz is awesome and there's no perceptible input lag.


----------



## Deanofski

I tried the update and it said I didn't need it as well. I was excited because it said the firmware improved the image quality and we don't know why it does not update if somebody know please tell us.


----------



## Lwood

what is the best way to hook up the SA950 with Displayport or HDMI?
with the SA950 can you have the latest nvidia driver installed? because i know with the SA750 you couldnt have the latest drivers.


----------



## malikq86

Only displayport gives you 120hz.


----------



## 7tronic

Either Displayport or DVI-D will do 120hz.


----------



## Deanofski

Please try to update latest firmware for SA950 because i try to do it and nothing


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deanofski*
> 
> Please try to update latest firmware for SA950 because i try to do it and nothing


Your talking about this
http://www.samsung.com/hk_en/support/newsalert/view?spp_news_seq=36235
I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## coffeetime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blued*
> 
> So many complaints about this monitor, I guess I should be thankful its the most near perfect display I have ever bought. No light bleed at all except a tiny pinch in lower right corner which is so minimal its hard to see. *I'm using DVI port and everything working quite well, no screen corruptions or anomalies or driver issues at all*.


Like the others that are using display port, I also got the "signal/optimal resolution" error (forget the exact message) while in black screen when I first bought it several months ago, connecting through display port cable. So I switched to DVI cable that came with this monitor and haven't had that black screen with error message since.

Didn't know there was a firmware update until I read last page of this thread. Downloaded from: http://www.samsung.com/ca/support/newsalert/supportNewsAlertMain.do#none
But says no need to update as I'm already on the latest??? Already had the 1.0 driver installed.


----------



## senna89

Display port can be some issue compared to DVI ?
what is the cons of this port ?


----------



## Deanofski

I found a solution i send email and they say that :
Regarding your inquiry, we would like to inform you that for the model S27A950D currently there is no any new official firmware update from Samsung Electronics. You can visit wherever you want our official webpage www.samsung.com to check for new apdates for your device.
So currently, for me there is no update so i am ok and my monitor work perfect.I am happy


----------



## Sir_Gawain

The people responding to your email do not know what they are talking about Deanofski



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## A-M-D

anyone have an severe eye pain from this mointor ? i get it every time within the first 15 minutes


----------



## dekciW

I don't have eye pain, but it seems like the sclera of my eye has been getting very blood shot since I got this monitor and I believe they do feel a little more fatigued. But it could also be from the 2 140mm side fans blowing air in my direction next to the monitor (computers on the desk next to the monitor)...I covered the air flow direction with the monitor so its no longer hitting me in the face and it seems to not be as bad, only thing is idr if this started before or after I got this monitor. I could just be from the hella bright screen, or how little I blink when I'm gaming as well.


----------



## A-M-D

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



the sclera of my eye has been getting very blood shot since I got this monitor



exactly the same with me


----------



## malikq86

^ you guys need to tweak the settings...turn down brightness ect....


----------



## dekciW

I like my whites super white though =[


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> I like my whites super white though =[


Try...

Brightness= 100 (this is what I have it at..but some people like it as low as 45)
Contrast= 75
'MagicAngle'= Group View (this becomes 'custom' once colour channels are altered)

Red= 45
Green= 51
Blue= 51


----------



## dekciW

That's what I previously had it at exactly. I lowered brightness to 80 and upped Contrast to 80. IDR my colors.


----------



## UNOE

thats funny my brightness is on zero to 16 (during the day) you have it pretty bright I haven't had any eye issues. Contrast.26, Colors are at R40, G45, B50. Mode1


----------



## amvnz

The S27A950D doesn't qualify for the firmware update. Sad because I thought this beast could somehow get even better visuals as promised by the firmware.
Quote:


> Regarding your inquiry, we would like to inform you that for the model S27A950D currently there is no any new official firmware update from Samsung Electronics. You can visit wherever you want our official webpage www.samsung.com to check for new apdates for your device.


----------



## amvnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> That's what I previously had it at exactly. I lowered brightness to 80 and upped Contrast to 80. IDR my colors.


Turn your brightness down to 40. Keep it for a day. Turn it back up and realise how insanely bright it is.

edit: well I been on some other forums too long which automatically groups your posts to prevent doubleposts.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amvnz*
> 
> Turn your brightness down to 40. Keep it for a day. Turn it back up and realise how insanely bright it is.
> edit: well I been on some other forums too long which automatically groups your posts to prevent doubleposts.


This ^


----------



## coffeetime

Perhaps a firmware in the works?

Had the red eyes too when I first got this monitor, had it on 60-100 brightness, now 40+- depending on room lighting (sun light, indoor lighting).

Also using f.lux helps a lot for late night (disable for hour option when I want to game/movie if you don't want the warm/orange light): http://stereopsis.com/flux/


----------



## dekciW

at 80 the whites look borderline gray to my eyes only at 100 did it look truly white and it drives me nuts.


----------



## Sir_Gawain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A-M-D*
> 
> anyone have an severe eye pain from this mointor ? i get it every time within the first 15 minutes


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A-M-D*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> the sclera of my eye has been getting very blood shot since I got this monitor
> 
> 
> exactly the same with me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> I like my whites super white though =[


I have super sensitive eyes as well when it comes to monitors, these setting have worked amazing for me:

Brightness: 45
Contrast: 75
Sharpness: 60

R: 45
G: 51
B: 51


----------



## Neonai

Will it work fine with GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512? I've been browsing the internet for about 6 hours already in order to find out more about the monitor as i am willing to buy it today. So i want to be sure it will go smooth with my setup AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3,0 Ggz 4 GB ram DDR 2. Just using it for games 2D 120 gz (FullHD?) (WoW, Diablo 3, Mass Effect, SC2 etc) and some 3D arcade games/3D movies. The workers in my biggest local shop have no idea about it. And it is available only in that shop i believe so no help for me







i was just stunned by its look so i will hardly get something different unless i can't run it with my PC. I am just so bad at monitor i have never read about them till this moment so i am kinda lost now lol

And that Dual DVI cabel will i be able to connect it to my videocard in order to get 120 gz?

Can someone help me pretty please


----------



## 7tronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonai*
> 
> Will it work fine with GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512? I've been browsing the internet for about 6 hours already in order to find out more about the monitor as i am willing to buy it today. So i want to be sure it will go smooth with my setup AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3,0 Ggz 4 GB ram DDR 2. Just using it for games 2D 120 gz (FullHD?) (WoW, Diablo 3, Mass Effect, SC2 etc) and some 3D arcade games/3D movies. The workers in my biggest local shop have no idea about it. And it is available only in that shop i believe so no help for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was just stunned by its look so i will hardly get something different unless i can't run it with my PC. I am just so bad at monitor i have never read about them till this moment so i am kinda lost now lol
> And that Dual DVI cabel will i be able to connect it to my videocard in order to get 120 gz?
> Can someone help me pretty please


Hi,

Re. the GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512, what resolution are you running on your current monitor? If its 1920 x 1080, you will get the same frame rates on a SA950D. The frame rates are completely dependent on what your 9800 GTX can put out running any game. Its subjective to say the least, but in my experience you need to have a GPU that will be able to manage 80+ FPS to make gaming perceptibly smoother.

The monitor comes with a Dual DVI cable (short though-about 1 to 1.5 meters), you need to check your 9800 GTX' to make sure it can output Dual link DVI alsocalled DVI-D.

TBH I know little about AMD CPU's, as I've always used intel, but it might be wise to up your RAM to 8 GB and look at a more up to date card than the 9800 GTX.

Hope this helps.


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonai*
> 
> Will it work fine with GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512? I've been browsing the internet for about 6 hours already in order to find out more about the monitor as i am willing to buy it today. So i want to be sure it will go smooth with my setup AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3,0 Ggz 4 GB ram DDR 2. Just using it for games 2D 120 gz (FullHD?) (WoW, Diablo 3, Mass Effect, SC2 etc) and some 3D arcade games/3D movies. The workers in my biggest local shop have no idea about it. And it is available only in that shop i believe so no help for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was just stunned by its look so i will hardly get something different unless i can't run it with my PC. I am just so bad at monitor i have never read about them till this moment so i am kinda lost now lol
> And that Dual DVI cabel will i be able to connect it to my videocard in order to get 120 gz?
> Can someone help me pretty please


Your graphics card should have a dual link DVI port (especially if it's a reference card), you you should be able to do 120Hz with the 950D. Don't buy the 750D however, as it only has HDMI (no 120Hz) and DisplayPort.

The 950D comes with a DVI-D cable, so you won't have to worry about buying new cables either.

When buying such an expensive monitor however, you might want to consider upgrading your GPU as well. You probably won't get incredible frame-rates at high settings with your current GPU.


----------



## Neonai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> Hi,
> Re. the GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512, what resolution are you running on your current monitor? If its 1920 x 1080, you will get the same frame rates on a SA950D. The frame rates are completely dependent on what your 9800 GTX can put out running any game. Its subjective to say the least, but in my experience you need to have a GPU that will be able to manage 80+ FPS to make gaming perceptibly smoother.
> The monitor comes with a Dual DVI cable (short though-about 1 to 1.5 meters), you need to check your 9800 GTX' to make sure it can output Dual link DVI alsocalled DVI-D.
> TBH I know little about AMD CPU's, as I've always used intel, but it might be wise to up your RAM to 8 GB and look at a more up to date card than the 9800 GTX.
> Hope this helps.


Hello there!

Samsung SyncMaster 740N 1280 x 1024 and it's max i can get (well, according to my GF as i am at work at this moment)







It's kinda sad i can't take it to test neither it can be tested in the shop (dat country called Russia). About the GPU - so i need be sure i get at least 80 in any game i have plans to play with Samsung? Meh, i am sure it's not possible







I have no lags in SC2 all ultra or D3 max options, but 80 FPS that's too much i guess no monitor for me







And that's true to all 27" monitors? What about the one like this but 23"? (The Samsung one)

It was the question i was worried about the most! Thank you for your help!


----------



## 7tronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonai*
> 
> Hello there!
> Samsung SyncMaster 740N 1280 x 1024 and it's max i can get (well, according to my GF as i am at work at this moment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda sad i can't take it to test neither it can be tested in the shop (dat country called Russia). About the GPU - so i need be sure i get at least 80 in any game i have plans to play with Samsung? Meh, i am sure it's not possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no lags in SC2 all ultra or D3 max options, but 80 FPS that's too much i guess no monitor for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's true to all 27" monitors? What about the one like this but 23"? (The Samsung one)
> It was the question i was worried about the most! Thank you for your help!


You're welcome

When I say 80 fps, its at anything above 60 fps you will see the benefits of 120hz. If your card will struggle to get over 60 fps, you won't get the full use of a 120hz screen. It's still a brilliant screen, but I agree with keesgelder that a new GPU would be the best bet first. Not sure how much GPU's are in Russia, but something like a GTX 670 would be ideal.


----------



## Deanofski

I like these settings : it's good and 2.2 Gamma better than mode 3 which is only 1.9

Brightness= 45
Contrast= 75
2.2 Gamma 'MagicAngle'= Group View (this becomes 'custom' once colour channels are altered)

*Red= 45 or 50
Green= 51 or 45
Blue= 51 or 50*

I prefer to use :
50/45/50


----------



## Neonai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> You're welcome
> When I say 80 fps, its at anything above 60 fps you will see the benefits of 120hz. If your card will struggle to get over 60 fps, you won't get the full use of a 120hz screen. It's still a brilliant screen, but I agree with keesgelder that a new GPU would be the best bet first. Not sure how much GPU's are in Russia, but something like a GTX 670 would be ideal.


I've been told by the stuff of the shop that it WILL work, but i will have to go on lower settings in a game and low resolution on the screen which will result in a terrible image i guess.
It will be an off-topic but i will try to make it short: you said i should get a GTX 670, but it costs more then my month salary here







(about 400 Euro if i am not mistaken about the exact card we are talking about) and i will have to get a new motherboard/Power supply (i think) as i bought my PC 2 years ago and even by that time it was not brand new. I wanted to ask you about this one's Asus GeForce GTX 550 Ti or Asus GeForce GTX 560. are they any good?

Or should i start a new topic in the right section of the forum?

UPD: So i just read about Asus GeForce GTX 560 a lot of people wrote that they did battlefield 3 with Ultra settings and the resolution of 1920x1080 without any lags... So i guess i will stick to this one









MY GOD it was for GeForce GTX 560 TI, GeForce GTX 560 is worse head explosion incoming


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

The S27A950 looks to be an absolute beast of a monitor.. no matter who I ask.. makes it even harder to resist getting one ._.


----------



## 7tronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> The S27A950 looks to be an absolute beast of a monitor.. no matter who I ask.. makes it even harder to resist getting one ._.


Go on... you know you want to !


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonai*
> 
> I've been told by the stuff of the shop that it WILL work, but i will have to go on lower settings in a game and low resolution on the screen which will result in a terrible image i guess.
> It will be an off-topic but i will try to make it short: you said i should get a GTX 670, but it costs more then my month salary here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (about 400 Euro if i am not mistaken about the exact card we are talking about) and i will have to get a new motherboard/Power supply (i think) as i bought my PC 2 years ago and even by that time it was not brand new. I wanted to ask you about this one's Asus GeForce GTX 550 Ti or Asus GeForce GTX 560. are they any good?
> Or should i start a new topic in the right section of the forum?
> UPD: So i just read about Asus GeForce GTX 560 a lot of people wrote that they did battlefield 3 with Ultra settings and the resolution of 1920x1080 without any lags... So i guess i will stick to this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY GOD it was for GeForce GTX 560 TI, GeForce GTX 560 is worse head explosion incoming


I think that when 7tronic suggested the GTX670 he was assuming that it was priced OK as you're also planning to buy a really expensive monitor (where I bought mine it was about €500 at the time). Anyway, I wouldn't spend a months worth of salary on it either







. Where I live, the GTX670 is about €400 indeed. If you would want to spend €400 anyway, the GTX670 is probably the best choice you can make right now.

For about half the price (€200) you should be able to get your hands on a GTX560-Ti. Compared to your GTX9800+ the difference would be like night and day. You would probably get about 2-3 times the frame-rates. I think it would be a very good choice if €200 is your budget, especially if you're prepared to turn settings down a notch in order to enjoy frame-rates over 60. As an alternative, you might also consider the HD 7850 which is priced about the same and offers similar performance (BF3 comparison). But really, both would do fine given a €200 budget.

Theres no harm in starting a new topic btw, probably more people would be able to help you as the people in this thread are probably mostly interested in the monitor


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> at 80 the whites look borderline gray to my eyes only at 100 did it look truly white and it drives me nuts.


Brightness doesn't control the whites, contrast does. If your whites look gray at low brightness than you need to increase the contrast, not the brightness.


----------



## senna89

Is SA750D series better than SA700D ?
Ahve better brightness uniformity and qulity controls or not ?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Is SA750D series better than SA700D ?
> Ahve better brightness uniformity and qulity controls or not ?


I think they use the same panel. The only differences are the inputs and the stand.

The Samsung 120Hz monitors use the best TN panels on the market. Excellent color quality.


----------



## Deanofski

Go and take 950 750 is good but no dvi


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deanofski*
> 
> Go and take 950 750 is good but no dvi


i partly disagree.

if you have displayport get the 750D for 23" or 27"..i would recommend this over 950D. The stand on the 950D is not good (uneven pressure) and is known to cause screen quality issues more so than the 750D/700D. if you have both displayport and dual dvi...700D or 750D should be fine..700D might have less "signal loss" issues (dvi safer?).

if you only have dvi on your graphic card get the 23" 700D...but if you really want 27" than get the 950D.

23": get 700D (dvi) = 750D (displayport)
27" get 750D (displayport) > 950D (dvi/displayport)


----------



## Deanofski

I have 950D (dvi/displayport) so i am fine without screen quality issues


----------



## Deanofski

Which cable should we use for SA950 DUAL DVI LINK OR Displayport ? What is the difference help


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deanofski*
> 
> Which cable should we use for SA950 DUAL DVI LINK OR Displayport ? What is the difference help


The short answer is: it doesn't matter. Just use the one you can/like/have the cables for. Both will do 120Hz and will give you equal image quality.


----------



## 7tronic

Hi Deanofski,

Both Dual link DVI (DVI-D) and DisplayPort will work. I am running two monitors with mini DisplayPort to DisplayPort and one with DVI-D on my setup.
The cable supplied by Samsung is a Dual link DVI, and will do fine.

These are the Displayport cables I am using.

This is a standard DVI-D cable for comparison.

Edit: lol keesgelder beat me to it


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> Hi Deanofski,
> Both Dual link DVI (DVI-D) and DisplayPort will work. I am running two monitors with mini DisplayPort to DisplayPort and one with DVI-D on my setup.
> The cable supplied by Samsung is a Dual link DVI, and will do fine.
> These are the Displayport cables I am using.
> This is a standard DVI-D cable for comparison.
> Edit: lol keesgelder beat me to it


Ah you're the one with that 950D triple monitor setup, very impressive


----------



## 7tronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keesgelder*
> 
> Ah you're the one with that 950D triple monitor setup, very impressive


Ty keesgelder, However the whole PC is sitting in boxes at the minute as my mobo's dead. It timed it well to die though, the Irish summer weather has just begun, all 1 week of it

-if it lasts.


----------



## senna89

The *Light Sensor* in 750D / 950D How it work ? ( i speak about the automatic light regulation )
it a good and smart feature or work very superficial ? or bugged ?

.


----------



## coffeetime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> The S27A950 looks to be an absolute beast of a monitor.. no matter who I ask.. makes it even harder to resist getting one ._.


This monitor (coming from 19" CRT) and SSDs have been the best wow factors so far from my pc. Definitely will be getting couple more of these when GTA V release with new cards. Though it's too bad you can't do portrait mode with this monitor otherwise this monitor gets 99.5/100 score from me


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> The *Light Sensor* in 750D / 950D How it work ? ( i speak about the automatic light regulation )
> it a good and smart feature or work very superficial ? or bugged ?
> .


help me please


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> help me please


Hey Senna,

I generally do not use the feature, but if you want I can test it for you for a couple of days. Are you planning to use it/would it be a deal breaker if it didn't work well? I generally like to be in control myself, but I can imagine it to be a useful feature


----------



## UNOE

I used it for while. But some times it would shut off while I was sitting in front of it. It could be that the sensor was pointing straight ahead or I really sit very still but for me I just shut it off I got tired of it sleeping while I was reading something.


----------



## senna89

i dont refer about eco sensor than turn off the monitor depending of your position, i'm refering to the automatic light regulation.

you can control by yourself but for example when you play i dont think that you set the brightness dinamically


----------



## Koehler

It's amazing how this monitor is nearly perfectly calibrated out of the box. I own one and it's easily the best 120Hz TN panel out there. The color quality is excellent.


----------



## Neo Mike

Anybody watch blu rays or dvds on this monitor, im curious how it looks ?, im thinking of dumping my korean monitor and getting one of these.


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> Anybody watch blu rays or dvds on this monitor, im curious how it looks ?, im thinking of dumping my korean monitor and getting one of these.


If you are asking 3D, no I don't really use the 3D feature at all.
But the picture quality on these monitors are great.
I prefer to watch movies on this monitor over my 46 inch HDTV most of the time too.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> Anybody watch blu rays or dvds on this monitor, im curious how it looks ?, im thinking of dumping my korean monitor and getting one of these.


Watching DVD's on this monitor is FLAWLESS. I have the Samsung S23A950.


----------



## ALCruncher

Don't you guys notice any yellow tint on the sides if there are black bars or dark scenes?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALCruncher*
> 
> Don't you guys notice any yellow tint on the sides if there are black bars or dark scenes?


hmmm no not yet...

the one problem i have with this monitor is that i lose dual screen mode once in a while on startup (Samsung has to be powered on/off for windows to re-recognize it).


----------



## Solution

I've been reading through but i still have a few questions concerning the SA750.

1. Does this monitor have somewhat moderate ghosting?

2. How exactly does this 3D Emulation the OP stated work?

3.Does it mean i can watch and play 3D Games and Movies with my NVIDIA Card on this monitor?

4.Exactly what type of DisplayPort Cable would i need?

5.Will the DP cable that comes with the monitor work with my 670 Card?

6.Just reasking - 120hz works on the Nvidia cards right?

7.What are your thoughts?


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solution*
> 
> I've been reading through but i still have a few questions concerning the SA750.
> 1. Does this monitor have somewhat moderate ghosting?
> 2. How exactly does this 3D Emulation the OP stated work?
> 3.Does it mean i can watch and play 3D Games and Movies with my NVIDIA Card on this monitor?
> 4.Exactly what type of DisplayPort Cable would i need?
> 5.Will the DP cable that comes with the monitor work with my 670 Card?
> 6.Just reasking - 120hz works on the Nvidia cards right?
> 7.What are your thoughts?


1. YES! I do not notice any ghosting at all. Confirmed in this review (950D has the same panel).
2. The monitor tries to convert 2d images into 3d. It is never as good as content meant for 3d, especially not in gaming. However, for images/movies it works pretty well I think. I had some fun with the feature.
3. Yes you can run 3d, and not only in the 2d to 3d conversion mode. You can also use the tridef software (comes with the monitor) in order to run games in 3d side by side mode. You won't have frame sequential 3d however, for that you need an AMD GPU. Frame sequential looks better compared to side by side because with side by side you'll sacrifice half your resolution. Also, you won't have nVidia 3d vision with this monitor.
4. I'm not really aware of different types of DP cables, but the cable coming with the monitor works just fine. I also bought some random other DP cable as well, and it works fine too.
5. Yes it should. There were some initial slight issues with the 6xx series and DP, but they have been solved in early driver updates.
6. Definitely.
7. I love my 27 inch 750D. It has really great image quality for a TN display, and I never want to go back to 60Hz again







. The only issue I have is that when my PC comes out of sleep mode I have to turn my monitor off and on again in order to get the image back. But really, that's it. It is definitely worth it for the image quality and 120Hz. I also just like the monitor for it's design, it looks really good on my desk. If you think 3d is very important however, you might want to look at other monitors (with support for nVidia 3d vision in your case). However, if you like 3d as a nice extra, but you mostly care about 120Hz and great image quality, this monitor would be a really good choice


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solution*
> 
> I've been reading through but i still have a few questions concerning the SA750.
> 
> 1. *Does this monitor have somewhat moderate ghosting?* I have not noticed any at all...this thing is fast and smooth.
> 
> 2. *How exactly does this 3D Emulation the OP stated work?* I never used 3D, nor do i plan...this monitor is geared toward 2D 120hz gaming. This monitor doesn't do 3D that well from what I have heard. If you really want 3D look at BenQ 2420. Sorry not sure about 3D Emulation...but I think #3 might be related.
> 
> *3.Does it mean i can watch and play 3D Games and Movies with my NVIDIA Card on this monitor?* I believe it can do passive 3D..which means it's a monitor function not a graphic card + software function...however, this kind of 3D is far inferior to true 3D that comes from gfx card...I think...not my area...sorry. someone else can confirm.
> 
> *4.Exactly what type of DisplayPort Cable would i need?* hmm...it's just a cable..any displayport cable will do fine.
> 
> *5.Will the DP cable that comes with the monitor work with my 670 Card?* Sure..why not? just make sure it's long enough
> 
> *6.Just reasking - 120hz works on the Nvidia cards right?* Yes of course. But form what I know, this monitor does NOT work well with NVIDIA 3D..AMD graphic cards work better. That being said..if you actually plan on using 3D...go with BenQ 2420...not this Samsung.
> 
> *7.What are your thoughts?*if you are looking for 23" go with Samsung 700D (dual-dvi) or 750D (displayport). If you want 27"...find a 750D. If you really plan on using 3D features/functions...DON'T get this monitor..you will probably run into some issues..at your own risk..i'd say instead get the BenQ 2420..it's much better suited for 3D.


^ Read my advice above.


----------



## amvnz

Anyone else have the black face and brushed aluminum back coming apart on the top right corner and bottom right corner where the hinge is on their 950d? I just noticed it and I have clamped it as hard as i could and it just won't clip back in.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amvnz*
> 
> Anyone else have the black face and brushed aluminum back coming apart on the top right corner and bottom right corner where the hinge is on their 950d? I just noticed it and I have clamped it as hard as i could and it just won't clip back in.


No never had that problem.


----------



## Sander H

There's one thing bothering me for a while now about the 750D.

Sometimes I use the monitor for my PS3, because there's almost no input lag compared to my D6530 HDTV.

However when I do so, everytime I switch from Displayport to HDMI I have to set the (color) options again. Also when I plug it back into my pc and switch the monitor to Displayport again I have to set it right manually, the settings I set for Displayport are not saved. On my old monitor every different type of connection (DVI, HDMI, etc.) saved different settings as I set it.

Am I missing something or is it just a poor design choice?


----------



## deanox

Hi Guys.

I have just read through 107 pages of this thread .. before anyone trys to tell me this was answered previously in the thread.

I have just purchased the S27A950D, and for 120hz 2D, this is a GREAT monitor. Problem is, I purchased this mainly for 3D - I love driving games mainly (DIRT 3 etc). This monitor allow you to bypass HDMI 1.4a 30fps 1080p 3D, and allows me to get beautiful looking 3D at 60fps in 1080p.

The problem is the ghosting/crosstalk in 3D. It is quite honestly terrible. To give some perspective, I have been 3D gaming using AMD HD3D / Tridef 3D combo on a 2011 59" 3DTV, and have about 15 games that I play in 3D - depending on the game either in 720p60fps, or 1080p30fps - so I know how 3D is meant to look. I wanted to make the leap to 60fps 3D.. so hence my decision to buy this monitor.

I have read earlier suggestions about changing the response to normal - this makes no difference on a s27a950d. If I block one eye, I can clearly see major ghosting.. it is usually much worse on the right. To give you an idea, I would say it is without exaggeration, 10 to 20 times worst than the ghosting I have on my 3DTV, which I would describe as faint. This is quite extreme.

There is a whole thead about this problem over at the tri-def forums - under samsung displays, ghosting tips. (specifically just for these monitors),

Basically no body has come up with any suggestions that seem to make any difference, other than one person who says that yes they had terrible ghosting on the S27a950d with the supplied SSG-m3050gb glasses, but then they tried the SSG-M3150gb - and apparently this made a MASSIVE difference, the ghosting was reduced.

Is anyone else having this ghosting. Does anyone have any helpful suggestions?

I would like to setup a test with some other (Maybe we can use a standard 3D text image), and compare crosstalk/ghosting. I am not sure If I have a dodgy screen / dodgy glasses or if this is a widespread issue.

Just searching this thread reveals 33matches to "Ghosting" so I'm pretty sure i'm not alone.

Is anyone in a situation that has both the SSG-m3050's & the SSG-m3150's that could possibly test.

Thanks for any help..


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> Go on... you know you want to !


Oohh I do









But where I live the only place selling these is an e-tailer which doesn't do returns and doesn't have the best of reputations when it comes to warranty issues.. So it's basically a question of getting a 950D which might have a bad BLB problem for ~1000$ or a 750D and deal with possible Displayport issues for ~750$.. Looks like it still might be worth it though


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Oohh I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But where I live the only place selling these is an e-tailer which doesn't do returns and doesn't have the best of reputations when it comes to warranty issues.. So it's basically a question of getting a 950D which might have a bad BLB problem for ~1000$ or a 750D and deal with possible Displayport issues for ~750$.. Looks like it still might be worth it though


$1000 for the 950D? Where do you live?


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Iceland.. I got quoted ~1450$ for the 950D in another shop if they ordered it specially for me.

We get absolutely shafted by customs in every conceivable way.. it's awesome.


----------



## 7tronic

Sorry to hear, thought customs here were a pain..

What about renting a van, ferry to Denmark then down to those crazy Germans, then fill same van up with gear, return home & sell enough to cover trip?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Iceland.. I got quoted ~1450$ for the 950D in another shop if they ordered it specially for me.
> We get absolutely shafted by customs in every conceivable way.. it's awesome.


Sorry to here that. I was just wondering because most Samsung S27A950 monitors cost about $400. I have a Samsung S23A950 and its the best 120Hz TN monitor I've owned.


----------



## amvnz

I highly recommend everyone out there who owns one of these to try out SVP (Smoothvideo Project) for their media player. Holy crap does it make a difference on 120hz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Sorry to here that. I was just wondering because most Samsung S27A950 monitors cost about $400. I have a Samsung S23A950 and its the best 120Hz TN monitor I've owned.


It was $1100 here New Zealand but that was like 3 months before it even released in the USA.


----------



## Deanofski

I agree the best TN


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amvnz*
> 
> I highly recommend everyone out there who owns one of these to try out SVP (Smoothvideo Project) for their media player. Holy crap does it make a difference on 120hz.
> It was $1100 here New Zealand but that was like 3 months before it even released in the USA.


It's around $500 in the US, give or take $100 depending on the store.


----------



## Sander H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sander H*
> 
> There's one thing bothering me for a while now about the 750D.
> Sometimes I use the monitor for my PS3, because there's almost no input lag compared to my D6530 HDTV.
> However when I do so, everytime I switch from Displayport to HDMI I have to set the (color) options again. Also when I plug it back into my pc and switch the monitor to Displayport again I have to set it right manually, the settings I set for Displayport are not saved. On my old monitor every different type of connection (DVI, HDMI, etc.) saved different settings as I set it.
> Am I missing something or is it just a poor design choice?


Bump, really curious to know a bit more about this


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sander H*
> 
> Bump, really curious to know a bit more about this


Just to be clear, do you want to have different profiles for different inputs (hdmi/dvi) or does your monitor reset the color settings when you change inputs?


----------



## Sxcerino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amvnz*
> 
> I highly recommend everyone out there who owns one of these to try out SVP (Smoothvideo Project) for their media player. Holy crap does it make a difference on 120hz.
> It was $1100 here New Zealand but that was like 3 months before it even released in the USA.


I downloaded it but I'm not sure if it's working.

Do I need to set anything up? Does it work with VLC?


----------



## Sander H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keesgelder*
> 
> Just to be clear, do you want to have different profiles for different inputs (hdmi/dvi) or does your monitor reset the color settings when you change inputs?


Yep, the first. Now when I switch to hdmi it uses the same settings as I use for displayport. So I change them to make the PS3 colors/sharpness etc. look better. But when I switch back to displayport again, it keeps using the settings as I set them for hdmi, so I have to change them again to as they were before. Pretty annoying


----------



## VettePilot

I just picked up a S23a750D after driving about 120 miles round trip to a Fry's which was the only one that had it. I just played a couple hours of BF3 and had it in cinema mode since all the other presets looked really washed out and had ayellow tint to it. I set the response time on fastest as well. I love the glossy screen and even with the light on in my room which is over head I did not notice any reflection at all. BF3 never looke better. I just wish I could mount this thing on a different stand and get 2 more for eyefinity. I may just hang on to one for now and hope LG finally releases their new ultr thin bezel 24 and 27" monitors at the end of th year like they have said. I want the 1mm bezels they promised at CES with their display 27" IPS.


----------



## PCM2

It's good to hear you're satisfied ith the monitor after travelling all that way to get one! A thing to remember about LG's upcoming 'invisible bezel' panels is that they have an internal and external bezel component. Whilst the external part may be 1mm thick the internal part is several inches thick. The screen fits inside the internal part so you effectively have a black border (internal part) and then the exernal bezel. This gives the illusion and wonderful marketing gimmickry of a practically invisible bezel but it's not really the case.









Also remember that companies such as ASUS, AOC and ViewSonic are likely to use these panels for monitors with similar design (these may come out before LG's own models. Take a look at this one for example as it is a better illustration of the bezel thickness -http://pcmonitors.org/asus/asus-expands-its-designo-range-with-the-mx239h-and-mx279h.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It's good to hear you're satisfied ith the monitor after travelling all that way to get one! A thing to remember about LG's upcoming 'invisible bezel' panels is that they have an internal and external bezel component. Whilst the external part may be 1mm thick the internal part is several inches thick. The screen fits inside the internal part so you effectively have a black border (internal part) and then the exernal bezel. This gives the illusion and wonderful marketing gimmickry of a practically invisible bezel but it's not really the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also remember that companies such as ASUS, AOC and ViewSonic are likely to use these panels for monitors with similar design (these may come out before LG's own models. Take a look at this one for example as it is a better illustration of the bezel thickness -http:/
> /pcmonitors.org/asus/asus-expands-its-designo-range-with-the-mx239h-and-mx279h.


This is the monitor I am talking about andit has nearly edge to edge screen display http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/22/2654604/lg-dm92-monitor-frames-a-27-inch-3d-ips-display-with-1mm-thick-bezel


----------



## PCM2

I knew you were referring to the DM92 (the 'Cinema 3D' monitors many people have been waiting for). They use the same panels (or versions with FPR on top) as the other models I referred to and that picture is exactly what I was talking about regarding illusion and marketing tricks. The image is not actually being displayed by the monitor on those pictures, it is deceptively overlaid on top of a picture of the monitor.

Look 



, 32 seconds in.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I knew you were referring to the DM92 (the 'Cinema 3D' monitors many people have been waiting for). They use the same panels (or versions with FPR on top) as the other models I referred to and that picture is exactly what I was talking about regarding illusion and marketing tricks. The image is not actually being displayed by the monitor on those pictures, it is deceptively overlaid on top of a picture of the monitor.
> Look
> 
> 
> 
> , 32 seconds in.


well that is some pretty crappy marketing tactics. I guess I will pass on that one since there is not better benefit to it unless it has2ms response time but then again it would not be able to be modified to make the bezels smaller by taking the outter cover off. I know people have done it with many other monitors including my new samy s23a750d and the 27" version. I would not go for the 27" samy because it is still 1920x1080.


----------



## amvnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sxcerino*
> 
> I downloaded it but I'm not sure if it's working.
> Do I need to set anything up? Does it work with VLC?


You need:

MPC-HC Media Player 32bit
FFDShow Tryouts 32-bit
LAV Filters x86
AVISynth
Reclock
SVP


Install MPC-HC, FFDShow, LAV Filters, AVISynth, Reclock in that order. Preferably all in the same folder for easy access.
Go start menu and open up FFDShow video and audio decoder config. Click DirectShow Control and drag the slider to 'Do not use'.
Open MPC-HC, right click the screen and open options. Click formats>video, apply. Click Output, EVR Custom Pres.** and change audio device to Reclock Audio Renderer.
Click Internal filters, right click and disable all filters.
Click Audio Switcher, untick Enable.
Click External Filters, add LAV Splitter, LAV Audio, LAV video, ffdshow Raw video filter in that order and change all to prefer. (Optional: Go into LAV video options and set hardware acceleration. CUDA or DXVA copyback)
Open reclock settings in start menu and go Advanced settings and tick Force to be loaded.
Now install SVP.
Open SVP install directory, *\SVP\Resources\MT, copy avisynth.dll and paste in syswow64 or system32. Wherever avisynth already exists. Replace it. This is SVP's version which is optimised.
Launch SVP before playing any media or make it start with windows and leave it open.
If your video lags, try enabling OpenGL acceleration in SVP.
Uninstall your other media players because you will now see how crap they look.

(Optional, for better image quality download MadVR renderer and use that instead of EVR Custom. (open lav filters settings and untick all outputs except YV12, P010, P016.))

SVP makes everything so lifelike. The difference is incredible and hard to describe. Everything is just so fluid. This is what 120hz what meant to look like.


----------



## mboner1

hey, just grabbed this monitor yesterday and i gotta say im a little under whelmed by the PQ. sold my cheapy aoc 23inch ips monitor that i got for 150 to switch to this and kinda feel like im just paying for the looks. i tried the calibrated settings and they are just way to dark, while with the stock settings the colors seem a over saturated. has anyone tried using dynamic contrast and just letting the monitor take care of the picture settings?? with the ips thats what i did, but i could actually see it controlling the brightness on that after about 4 seconds, with this one im not seeing it change when i enable dynamic brightness , however i think that would be the best setting i have found so far...


----------



## Deanofski

wow these settings is stunning amazing movie image quality amazing 120hz no more vlc player that was change my life.I watched movie 3d with 120hz sounds amazing


----------



## mboner1

got a question, is the color profile that comes with the installation disk the same as the normal srgb 2.1 scaled color profile?? cos they look the same to me.


----------



## amvnz

Probably not. I don't think I could see a difference with it added but I see no reason not to install it.

If using MadVR from above guide and you want to use the driver's color profile for your videos, heres the yCMS calibration table:

red, XYZ, 0.44382, 0.22313, 0.00906
green, XYZ, 0.37010, 0.68892, 0.09334
blue, XYZ, 0.15027, 0.08800, 0.72250
white, XYZ, 0.96419, 1.00005, 0.82489


----------



## mboner1

thanks, i tried getting that to work, but svp came up with a error message. not sure what i was doing wrong. ended up bailing on it for now, just been trying to get the thing calibrated as best i can without any hardware. for anyone interested the best i could come up with is using a free program called calibrize, worked quite well actually in conjunction with another piece of software from over at avs that i already had to test contrast, brightness etc. what i did notice with this monitor is that the white levels and brightness etc, seem to pass all the tests pretty much no matter what level they are on, its kind of like lowering the brightness on a iphone, it doesnt really affect anything to do with the picture which i believe is a sign of a good product. i ended up doing 2 seperate settings, one for a darker pic, and one for a brighter pic as a result. for the darker pic i have:
brightness: 30
contrast: 71
sharpness: 60
rather than enter other ppls color settings i left all at default and used calibrize to set the colour, its a very simple tool and works remarkably well.

for the brighter settings, which will be my main one for gaming i just used dynamic contrast on as that passes all the tests perfectly with the software i have (i forget the name) that i got from over at avs, and once again used calibrize to set the colours accurately, and i am now pretty pleased with the picture









anyone that doesnt have the correct tools to do a proper calibration and are perhaps blindly entering in settings of others, i highly recommend you try out calibrize.


----------



## mboner1

Dwm 2012-06-12 03-40-35-94.jpg 305k .jpg file


----------



## VettePilot

I may calibrate this monitor with a Spyder 4 Pro but so far I like how it is in cinema settings for games. Skyrim looks great and so does BF3. Not all monitors of the same make and model are created equal tha tis for sure, so some may get one that is a little funky looking out of the box. Perhaps it was a friday monitor. I just wish I could find 2 more to but online. Frys has some in other states but they will not ship them for some reason. They are totally sold out anywhere near me. AMazon had a new one for 576 bucks but I got mine for 360. Some online retailers say they can special order them but I do not really trust that. I have been strung on for months with things like that before and never got the product.


----------



## amvnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testicles*
> 
> thanks, i tried getting that to work, but svp came up with a error message. not sure what i was doing wrong. ended up bailing on it for now, just been trying to get the thing calibrated as best i can without any hardware. for anyone interested the best i could come up with is using a free program called calibrize, worked quite well actually in conjunction with another piece of software from over at avs that i already had to test contrast, brightness etc. what i did notice with this monitor is that the white levels and brightness etc, seem to pass all the tests pretty much no matter what level they are on, its kind of like lowering the brightness on a iphone, it doesnt really affect anything to do with the picture which i believe is a sign of a good product. i ended up doing 2 seperate settings, one for a darker pic, and one for a brighter pic as a result. for the darker pic i have:
> brightness: 30
> contrast: 71
> sharpness: 60
> rather than enter other ppls color settings i left all at default and used calibrize to set the colour, its a very simple tool and works remarkably well.
> for the brighter settings, which will be my main one for gaming i just used dynamic contrast on as that passes all the tests perfectly with the software i have (i forget the name) that i got from over at avs, and once again used calibrize to set the colours accurately, and i am now pretty pleased with the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone that doesnt have the correct tools to do a proper calibration and are perhaps blindly entering in settings of others, i highly recommend you try out calibrize.


It gets an error because it can't copy a certain file to the windows directory. I should have put that in the instructions. To install SVP properly, you need to go into the SVP directory, *\SVP\Resources\MT and copy avisynth.dll and paste it into syswow64 (64bit) or system32 (32bit) and replace the existing avisynth.dll.


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

I've been seeing people talking about the SA950 sagging down on the left side due to how the stand is, wouldn't this make the backlight bleed in the lower right hand corner worse over time if it puts more and more pressure on that area?


----------



## mboner1

yes. check out a dude complaining on youtube about it. he has had 3 replacements. im ocd about my tv's, ask my gf, i have bought 5 in the last yr, but i dont spend my time looking at the bottom right corner of my screen, same as backlight bleeding in general, it really isnt a issue unless you let it become one. If its not showing up in general use, who cares???


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> I've been seeing people talking about the SA950 sagging down on the left side due to how the stand is, wouldn't this make the backlight bleed in the lower right hand corner worse over time if it puts more and more pressure on that area?


I saw the same reviews which made me avoid that series. I went to Frys and they had them but the guys there said they have had tons of returns on them. I ended up buying the very last 23" 750 series they had in stock in all of southern california. They have them in Northern cal and in other states but for some reason Frys will not ship them. I need 2 more of them badley.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I saw the same reviews which made me avoid that series. I went to Frys and they had them but the guys there said they have had tons of returns on them. I ended up buying the very last 23" 750 series they had in stock in all of southern california. They have them in Northern cal and in other states but for some reason Frys will not ship them. I need 2 more of them badley.


750D is impossible to find in US (unless you are ok with used/refurbished). Best monitor right now is the 23" 700D for $299.99. If they had it in 27" form....i might get trigger happy again. I'm sad to see the 27" 750D disappear









I swear there are less and less 120hz monitors available...they don't seem to make as many.


----------



## dekciW

Think I might have got the last 27" 750D available in nor cal, back when I got mine. Its funny cuz the Sunnyvale store came through when my Sony SAVS150's where on clearance and I think I got the last pair of those too other then the floor model ones, They were the only store to have a pair in stock new in box, and same thing happened with this monitor when it was in clearance.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> 750D is impossible to find in US (unless you are ok with used/refurbished). Best monitor right now is the 23" 700D for $299.99. If they had it in 27" form....i might get trigger happy again. I'm sad to see the 27" 750D disappear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear there are less and less 120hz monitors available...they don't seem to make as many.


I feel your pain. I would totally grab the 700d's but I was told by Vega after his modification of the 750d's that the 700d's are really not able to be converted to VESA mount whereas the 750d's are able to ve converted. I know that Provantage said they can get new ones but they are special order and could take several weeks to get, but I am not trusting of that for some reason. It is too bad that samsung has made such a horrible design decision with the 950 series. Not to mention that for some reason samsung fails to put VESA mounts on a lot fo their monitors even ones like these that 400-600 dollars. Makes very little sense not to give it native VESA on top of height adjust stands. Not sure why they could not just take the panels from the 750d's and use their height adjust stands and VESA mounts from thei business series monitors.


----------



## Deanofski

Movies 120hz perfect quality super fast compare to 24fps movie.the best by far


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amvnz*
> 
> It gets an error because it can't copy a certain file to the windows directory. I should have put that in the instructions. To install SVP properly, you need to go into the SVP directory, *\SVP\Resources\MT and copy avisynth.dll and paste it into syswow64 (64bit) or system32 (32bit) and replace the existing avisynth.dll.


got it working , thanks mate. looks awesome, 10x better. porn looks real lololol.


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testicles*
> 
> got it working , thanks mate. looks awesome, 10x better. porn looks real lololol.


----------



## HellMind

Im having the right eye issue
Setting Response time to normal didnt solve anything
Is there any real fix for this?


----------



## dekciW

I might pick up another 750D today, found a return at frys, gonna see if I can get them to match a return price from amazon. If theirs anything wrong with it ill just get it RMA'd from sammy. For the price and availability though I'm having a hard time passing it up..Guess the galaxy s3 is gonna have to wait...


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> I might pick up another 750D today, found a return at frys, gonna see if I can get them to match a return price from amazon. If theirs anything wrong with it ill just get it RMA'd from sammy. For the price and availability though I'm having a hard time passing it up..Guess the galaxy s3 is gonna have to wait...


how much you get it for? u using them for dual screens?


----------



## dekciW

yea I went and got it I got dual screen right now I want to get 1 more. I paid 522 out the door. It was a return has a little back light bleed on the lower left side but because i have the brightness so low you cant really tell, plus its on the left side its like at the outer most part of my peripheral vision.

I'm waiting till i get my display port to figure out whether or not I'm gonna try to RMA it. Other then that it was just missing its display port cable which I cant use anyways, and manual which I already have. I want to do what vega did with his setup but with these 27's.

Unfortunately they wouldn't match it but they still gave me 5% off cuz it was a return I'm gonna try to get them to price match it at another frys, but if not its no biggie.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> yea I went and got it I got dual screen right now I want to get 1 more. I paid 522 out the door. It was a return has a little back light bleed on the left side but because i have the brightness so low you cant really tell. I'm waiting till i get my display port to figure out whether or not I'm gonna try to RMA it. Other then that it was just missing its display port cable which I cant use anyways, and manual which I already have. I want to do what vega did with his setup but with these 27's.


3x surround 120hz 27" 750Ds...is almost as beastly as it gets. I know Vega is using those korean monitors now w/ overclock to get like 100hz...but i hear it's not the same as real 120hz monitors. as long as you got the graphic power for it man...more power to you. 1080p x 3 monitors isn't bad...i think vega will need max out gfx power to get decent fps...he has A LOT more pixels..so you should be good. good luck!


----------



## dekciW

The last setup, I saw he had was the 3x S23A750D where he modded them to sit in VESA, and removed the bezels so there was like no gap almost. He had it in portrait mode. I got 2 6970's I just played some dayz with 1 card in and was getting 30-50 fps @ 3840x1080. I need that 3rd monitor, to complete this setup, but dont know if I want to drop another 5 bills >.>

This setup http://www.overclock.net/t/1143724/3x-120hz-eyefinity-portrait-setup


----------



## amvnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testicles*
> 
> got it working , thanks mate. looks awesome, 10x better. porn looks real lololol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*


Lol it actually does. If that's not enough to make people want to try out SVP, I don't know what is.


----------



## Sxcerino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amvnz*
> 
> Lol it actually does. If that's not enough to make people want to try out SVP, I don't know what is.


Yeah it's pretty great.

It won't work with VLC correct?

also, I can't seem to add context menu for Files. Directory option works, but file option just becomes unchecked. Any ideas?

Edit2: also, what causes the 1080p video @120 hz bottle neck? I noticed you have 7970x3 and it still lags (it lags for me too in 680 SLI, using cuda hardware accel)


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> The last setup, I saw he had was the 3x S23A750D where he modded them to sit in VESA, and removed the bezels so there was like no gap almost. He had it in portrait mode. I got 2 6970's I just played some dayz with 1 card in and was getting 30-50 fps @ 3840x1080. I need that 3rd monitor, to complete this setup, but dont know if I want to drop another 5 bills >.>
> This setup http://www.overclock.net/t/1143724/3x-120hz-eyefinity-portrait-setup


His latest is 3x Portrait Surround 27" IPS Catleap running overclocked 100 Hz Refresh Rate on 2x GTX 680's..see below. Though I think he added another GTX680 or two, since then...and is going to try to remove the bezel.


----------



## dekciW

Wow those bezels are hhuge! I noticed that with this new monitor it has a slight yellow tint while the old one has a reddish tint, I managed to calibrate them to eachother pretty closely but it was a lot of work, currently the old monitor is at RGB 40/50/50 BCS 25/75/100 Gamma mode 3 and Magic bright custom , and the new one is RGB 48/43/78 BCS 35/75/100 with magic angle on custom. I think the angle is what throws off the color the most.


----------



## mboner1

for some reason it has gone to 60fps now, when i turn it on it says 5:2instead of 5:1 , any idea?? i have tried numerous movies , tv shows, ones that i have used previously and run at 120fps. no idea what has changed it.

im a idiot, re- did all the steps outlined in the arlier post and reinstalled svp, then checked nvidia control panel and somehow it had switched back to 1920x1080 @ 60hz. changed it back and all is good in the world again.


----------



## CallsignVega

What percentage of you guys are getting the black screen with "Not Optimal Mode" message on a regular basis when using Display Port?

Curious if this is happening to people with short and/or high quality cables. (IE not an actual cable/signal problem)


----------



## dekciW

I get it every now and then sometimes on first start up and sometimes after sleeping. rarely during actual use. I have yet to get it on my 2nd one from what I can recall. I am using these cables http://www.centralcomputers.com/ccp77936-mini-displayport-m-to-displayport-m-cable-3--cab-mdpdpmc1.htm


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> I get it every now and then sometimes on first start up and sometimes after sleeping. rarely during actual use. I have yet to get it on my 2nd one from what I can recall. I am using these cables http://www.centralcomputers.com/ccp77936-mini-displayport-m-to-displayport-m-cable-3--cab-mdpdpmc1.htm


same..once in a while...maybe like...once every 5 days? idk...but its a very easy fix...just hit the power button on/off and that its...takes 3 seconds to fix.

I might try mini-displayport in the future to see if that fixes it. no biggy tho.


----------



## dekciW

Something else I have noticed is that when the monitor sleeps it doesn't keep its resolution. It seems to downscale the resolution to what size I don't know but I've had various full screen windows resized when coming out of sleep. Ive also had times where the monitor will not come out of sleep at all and requires a full computer restart in order to show a display. As well as when trying to enter the bios menu on system startup, The system goes into bios but the monitor is unable to display it, and stays a black screen.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> same..once in a while...maybe like...once every 5 days? idk...but its a very easy fix...just hit the power button on/off and that its...takes 3 seconds to fix.
> I might try mini-displayport in the future to see if that fixes it. no biggy tho.


Just press the center button to switch to HDMI and back to DP, easiest way I've found. Now I see a new problem with one of my 750D's, it keeps turning on and off by itself when no signal is present. Not sure what's going on here. Never seen this before. Anyone?


----------



## 7tronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just press the center button to switch to HDMI and back to DP, easiest way I've found. Now I see a new problem with one of my 750D's, it keeps turning on and off by itself when no signal is present. Not sure what's going on here. Never seen this before. Anyone?


I have had this this issue with my SA950s intermittently, it did same for no particular reason, usually when the PC was idle. As above, it only seems to happen on the two displayport connected screens, and not the DVI-D one. I reinstalled the drivers that cam on the CD with the screens, and disabled all the eco options (I'm saving no trees, but I'll plant a few sometime..) which seemed to cure it for me.

I'm using a two 1 meter DisplayPort cables 10 meter DVI-D cable, all good quality as well. I'm thinking its more of an AMD issue, since installing 12.6 it has only happened once


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> What percentage of you guys are getting the black screen with "Not Optimal Mode" message on a regular basis when using Display Port?
> Curious if this is happening to people with short and/or high quality cables. (IE not an actual cable/signal problem)


I get this often when it is sitting or i am doing just basic net surfing. Never happened during gameplay though. I am using the DP cable it came with but I have it hooked up to me Active DP adapter since my cards only have Mini DP outlets and I was not going to spend almost 100 bucks on the crap monster cable at frys that was mini DP to DP. Usually once I touch the cable the screen comes back. Not sure if it is the cable or the adapter causing it.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> I have had this this issue with my SA950s intermittently, it did same for no particular reason, usually when the PC was idle. As above, it only seems to happen on the two displayport connected screens, and not the DVI-D one. I reinstalled the drivers that cam on the CD with the screens, and disabled all the eco options (I'm saving no trees, but I'll plant a few sometime..) which seemed to cure it for me.
> I'm using a two 1 meter DisplayPort cables 10 meter DVI-D cable, all good quality as well. I'm thinking its more of an AMD issue, since installing 12.6 it has only happened once


Could you be more specific? Was it the "not optimum screen" mode message with black screen or the monitor turning on and off when no signal is present problem? Maybe both? lol

My DVI connected 700D is way more stable, never any issues. Never been a fan of DP.


----------



## 7tronic

@ Vega, to clarify as last post was done an an iphone and looking at it, a bit all over the gaff. I have had both issues above:

The 'optimum screen/resolution' issue which can be fixed by hitting the power button off and on once. This happens intermittently on the two DislayPort monitors only.

Lately I'm getting the issue when I power down the PC, one of the DislayPort monitors turns back on like it received a signal from the GPU, then turns to standby, and a few seconds turns back on again. This cycle lasts for about 8-10 mins. if left to its own devices. I usually just flick the switch on the socket and kill the juice to all though.

When I get a chance, I'm going to swap the affected monitor with one the other two monitors to see what happens. if the same thing happens on the second monitor, it most likely be something to do with the GPU, if it happens on the original monitor on a different DisplayPort, its obviously a monitor issue. Which I hope is not the problem, as I'll have to ship it back to Germany









Are you get this power cycling issue with AMD or Nvidia cards?


----------



## Krud

What is the best way you guys found to clean your 950's? I got a few smudges that i need to get rid of.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> @ Vega, to clarify as last post was done an an iphone and looking at it, a bit all over the gaff. I have had both issues above:
> The 'optimum screen/resolution' issue which can be fixed by hitting the power button off and on once. This happens intermittently on the two DislayPort monitors only.
> Lately I'm getting the issue when I power down the PC, one of the DislayPort monitors turns back on like it received a signal from the GPU, then turns to standby, and a few seconds turns back on again. This cycle lasts for about 8-10 mins. if left to its own devices. I usually just flick the switch on the socket and kill the juice to all though.
> When I get a chance, I'm going to swap the affected monitor with one the other two monitors to see what happens. if the same thing happens on the second monitor, it most likely be something to do with the GPU, if it happens on the original monitor on a different DisplayPort, its obviously a monitor issue. Which I hope is not the problem, as I'll have to ship it back to Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you get this power cycling issue with AMD or Nvidia cards?


Using a 7970 both above happen. The monitor turning on and off when computer isn't on is really annoying though as mine will do it forever and not "time out". I'd imagine that would break the monitor over time so I have to kill the power.


----------



## CallsignVega

And yet another issue, anyone's 750D ever "zoom" in for no reason at all? My screen is zoomed in like 10% cutting off all four edges. Not sure how or why this is happening.


----------



## dekciW

Its prolly in AV mode switch it back to PC mode.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> Its prolly in AV mode switch it back to PC mode.


You rock. That was it. Why would AV mode zoom the picture in? Overscan issues I guess? Anyway, seems my 24 gauge DP cables fixed the "not optimum display mode". So the only problem left is the monitors turning on and off displaying "displayport" message over and over when my computer is off and no display signal is present. Is there a settings to fix that?


----------



## Pentium4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> What percentage of you guys are getting the black screen with "Not Optimal Mode" message on a regular basis when using Display Port?
> Curious if this is happening to people with short and/or high quality cables. (IE not an actual cable/signal problem)


Count me in as well







I get it every other day, even just opening a text file, the screen will suddenly go black. I just press the hotkey a couple of times to get back to DP







Am using a 2m heavy gauge cable. Was actually thinking of trying out one of the more expensive ones, but it seems length/quality may not be the root cause







Now would be a good time for Samsung's non downloading firmware update to actually work !!


----------



## dekciW

Yea its an overscan issue I had the same problem on my p2770 when I used HDMI, It can be fixed in CCC using the overscan settings, but why when there's a PC mode







. As for the other problem, It could be an eco problem I guess? Maybe the light sensor is bugging out?

I'm looking to buy one more of these to setup eyefinity, but Idk where to look now..There's a bunch of refurb on ebay and 1 on amazon with 3 more used on amazon but I don't know where to buy from. I'm scared that if one fails I wont have a manufacturer warranty =/, because they are all either used or refurb'd. Wish I could get lucky and find me another one in frys hiding >.>

EDIT*** Actually my new one seems to do the on off thing, but it only seems to do it when I turn off the monitor while the computer is on and both monitors are off. When I turn off both monitors after I turn off the comp say to sleep or leave the house it doesn't do it. But if I turn off both monitors while the computer is on it seems to fluctuate in and out of sleep mode. If I turn off just the new monitor, and leave the old one on while I'm using it the new monitor will stay off no problems.


----------



## amvnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sxcerino*
> 
> Yeah it's pretty great.
> It won't work with VLC correct?
> also, I can't seem to add context menu for Files. Directory option works, but file option just becomes unchecked. Any ideas?
> Edit2: also, what causes the 1080p video @120 hz bottle neck? I noticed you have 7970x3 and it still lags (it lags for me too in 680 SLI, using cuda hardware accel)


It won't work with VLC as it requires FFDShow and Avisynth. VLC uses it's own codecs built in.

I fixed the bottleneck by enabling OpenGL acceleration in SVP. Smooth with default settings however it seems to be greyed out now since upgrading to 12.7 official beta.

edit: Reinstalled the drivers, this time ticking SDK, transcoding codecs, etc. OpenGL is tickable once again. Only problem now is SVP is 32bit so 1080p videos gave a ram error. I fixed that by using a 4gb patcher on MPC-HC and changing a SVP setting at */username/appdata/roaming/svp 3.1/settings/svpmgr.ini and changing the variable ReloadAVSFactor=0.5 to 0.


----------



## CallsignVega

Well, my 750D's are doing great now that I have new 24 gauge Display Port cables. No more "mode not optimal" black screen. Definitely worth investing in quality cables.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Well, my 750D's are doing great now that I have new 24 gauge Display Port cables. No more "mode not optimal" black screen. Definitely
> 
> worth investing in quality cables.


Where did you get it? I looked on monoprice and cables to go and only found 28AWG. but I need mini DP to DP.


----------



## CallsignVega

Min length is 25 feet:

http://estore.circuitassembly.com/products/long-haul-24-awg-mini-displayport-extension-cable-25-foot-35-foot-50-foot.html


----------



## soymilk

Not sure if it's been mentioned already but I recently paired my Samsung 3d glasses from my tv to my sa750 monitor. It needs to be the new Bluetooth model glasses, from any d, or e model tv.

Both the expensive rechargeable ones that came with the tv and the cheaper 20 dollar versions work.
Here's a link to the cheaper 20 dollar versions. I hate the ones that came with the monitor because I wear glasses. The new cheap 20 version works ok with glasses wearers. I use the rechargeable ones from the tv though.

Model #SSG-4100GB

http://m.bestbuy.com/m/e/product/detail.jsp?skuId=4860901&pid=1218555764279
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007K9P7H0


----------



## PCM2

Interesting... And does it flicker twice as quickly to take account of the doubled refresh rate on the monitor? I can force my SSG3100s from my plasma to work with the Samsung monitors but it is a flickering mess. What model are the 'more expensive ones'?


----------



## ismanto

Well, it seems that this monitor is perfect for me, for gaming primary. But unfortunately, this monitor ( the sa950 ) is out of stock in my country. So, what I want to ask is that is : Are there any news from samsung about the upcoming monitor ( The improvement for this old monitor ) ? Because I already wait for 6 months ( since february ) for this monitor to come to my country ( Indonesia ).

The newest samsung monitor seems to be this one : http://www.samsung.com/us/sb970/gallery.html
But that monitor is not 120hz. So I prefer the SA950, which is 1080p, 120hz, AMD HD3D support, and 27 inch.


----------



## 7tronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Min length is 25 feet:
> http://estore.circuitassembly.com/products/long-haul-24-awg-mini-displayport-extension-cable-25-foot-35-foot-50-foot.html


Hi Vega,

Did the new cables with larger CSA sort the power on/off issue?


----------



## CallsignVega

Nope, the monitors still do that. They do it even when there is no cable plugged in, so it's some sort of issue with the monitor firmware.


----------



## 7tronic

Ah well, it could never be that easy









There was a firmware on their site for the SA950D, and I mean 'a' firmware. Fairly sure there is a 2 year warranty, could you re-assemble the bezel & RMA it instead of waiting for a firmware fix?

BTW wicked setup.


----------



## CallsignVega

I've resorted to just plugging in all of the "affected" monitors into their own power strip and turning the switch on and off as needed. Two of my four 750D's have the problem. The 700D is fine.


----------



## Favian

I have a weird problem that I was hoping you guys could help me with. I just got an asus hd 7970 directcu ii graphics card that has 6 displayports and I'm trying to run it in eyefinity with 3 samsung SA950D monitors hooked up natively with displayport to displayport. The problem is that I'm only getting 1920x480 resolution instead of 1920x1080 and 60hz refresh rate instead of 120hz. I'm using monoprice.com displayport cables. Am I doing something wrong? When I only use 2 monitors it works fine but when I use 3 monitors the resolution and the refresh rate drops.


----------



## malikq86

Soooo...wait...let me be sure I got this right...a *24 AWG displayport cable* fixed some of the issues with losing connection on the 750D??? *Is this correct?* What about mini-DP cables - do they fix the issue as well?

My only real issue with this monitor is losing complete connection on boot-up (not recognized in Windows)...I have to unplug/replug in the power cable from back of the monitor, so that Windows will recognize it...this might be because I am using *dual-screens*? or perhaps it's the DP cable...not sure....


----------



## dekciW

I was actually curious as to how a larger higher quality cable is capable of stabilizing a digital signal. Just seems similar to the argument that the gold plated/thick monster cable has better quality then the mono price $3 cables. Which isn't true because the signal is just 1/0's and consitent no matter what that never changes, unless its some sort or bandwidth problem having to do with the 120hz.


----------



## thecrim

I received one of those monster cables yesterday, the mDP > DP kind.

Will see if I get any issues what so ever in the next few days.


----------



## VettePilot

Last 2 days when I boot up my 750D wont come on it stays in power save mode even though all eco crap is off. Then i have to turn off the monitor and it causes the other 2 monitors to go off for until i turn the 750d back on, and then the 750d will show the desktop agian and there is a message about the display not working due to a cable or a graphics issue not being able to display the proper res. I guess I need a new cable. Maybe the factory cables are junk.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Soooo...wait...let me be sure I got this right...a *24 AWG displayport cable* fixed some of the issues with losing connection on the 750D??? *Is this correct?* What about mini-DP cables - do they fix the issue as well?
> My only real issue with this monitor is losing complete connection on boot-up (not recognized in Windows)...I have to unplug/replug in the power cable from back of the monitor, so that Windows will recognize it...this might be because I am using *dual-screens*? or perhaps it's the DP cable...not sure....


I just posted that i have the same problem as you.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I just posted that i have the same problem as you.


well let me know if you figure out a solution. I lose connection about 25% - 33% of the time I bootup...just seems random. This is not the "Optimum" message people get...that's an easy on/off or change video mode fix.

This is complete disconnection at startup...not being recognized in Windows at all...until I unplug power cable and replug back into the monitor (I'll hear a bing! sound when Windows finds it).

Not sure what causes it...I wonder if it has anything to do with the internal fan...the one inside the stand....hmmm....or perhaps it's driver related.....or graphic card related (nvidia).....or dual screen related...or cable related....no idea.

700D seems to be the safer bet...I'd recommend that model over all 120hz monitors.


----------



## Robilar

Curious on hooking multiple displays up.

Using the 120hz S27A950D monitor via dual DVI connected to my PC, If I add a second non 120hz monitor (via HDMI), will the computer be able to interpret 120hz to my main screen and 60hz via HDMI to my secondary? I know HDMI does not support 120hz, I am concerned that by connected monitors with different refresh rates, it will force them both to 60hz.

Thoughts? (Using a GTX670 incidently).


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Curious on hooking multiple displays up.
> Using the 120hz S27A950D monitor via dual DVI connected to my PC, If I add a second non 120hz monitor (via HDMI), will the computer be able to interpret 120hz to my main screen and 60hz via HDMI to my secondary? I know HDMI does not support 120hz, I am concerned that by connected monitors with different refresh rates, it will force them both to 60hz.
> Thoughts? (Using a GTX670 incidently).


I have Samsung 750D 120hz (Display Port) and HP IPS 60hz (HDMI)...in dual screen extended mode...they both work fine together. I still get 120hz on the Samsung. See "My Threads" in my sig. My only issue with the Samsung 750D is that I will lose signal at bootup, every once in a while...but I don't think that's because of dual screens.


----------



## alancsalt

As a complete tri- monitor noob, I tried putting a BenQ XL2420T in between a pair of Samsung Syncmaster 2233SW monitors. For me, they would only run at 60Hz as a group, and the middle monitor would find its signal about 5 seconds later than the other two. This was quite disconcerting on a BF3 respawn. So maybe this is not a consistent thing, either that or I didn't know enough to correct those behaviours.


----------



## malikq86

Just checking...750D owners...the stand base gets hot right? I'm not sure why a monitor needs a fan in the base....but ...I don't like how hot it gets..feels weird. 700D is a better choice these days i think.


----------



## amvnz

Anyone else have the bezel coming apart on the right side of the monitor? (The black front and aluminum back) Mines splitting apart at the top corner and bottom corner where the stand is. Can't push them back together, the bottom just won't clip back together how hard I squeeze the clamp. But because it has split apart, the backlight bleed is gone. Pushing them back together creates the bleed again. Don't know what caused this, maybe adjusting the angle of the screen or the 7.0 earthquake recently. Always got to hold the left side of the monitor when there is an earthquake so it doesn't shake and break lol.


----------



## SGTThor

Hello one and all, It's been some time that I was here on Overclockers, Reason being is in my profile that I updated just a while ago.
But on to the toptic at hand here, I'm building a system and everything, ( Meaning from the Blu Ray Drive to the GPU = ATI / XFX HD 6770 are 3D ready / capable so I did a search for a monitor to go with along wit this build, and I found the list of displays / TV's that AMD states as ( Recommended 3D Displays ) and I looks like S27A950D is the better of the lot out there.

So when I found the thread here, I thought I would ask of those that already own this Display. How satisfied are you with, are thinking of getting rid of it? or are you happy with it? Is it worth spending the cash on it, or just hold off till the technology gets better? I'm very interested in hearing your thoughts.

Thank you in advance.
Dre


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> As a complete tri- monitor noob, I tried putting a BenQ XL2420T in between a pair of Samsung Syncmaster 2233SW monitors. For me, they would only run at 60Hz as a group, and the middle monitor would find its signal about 5 seconds later than the other two. This was quite disconcerting on a BF3 respawn. So maybe this is not a consistent thing, either that or I didn't know enough to correct those behaviours.


I tried a similar thing with the BenQ and my asus monitors. It would lag to respond so I just went and ran BF3 is one screen, and have stuck with that since. I did not keep the Benq though.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SGTThor*
> 
> Hello one and all, It's been some time that I was here on Overclockers, Reason being is in my profile that I updated just a while ago.
> But on to the toptic at hand here, I'm building a system and everything, ( Meaning from the Blu Ray Drive to the GPU = ATI / XFX HD 6770 are 3D ready / capable so I did a search for a monitor to go with along wit this build, and I found the list of displays / TV's that AMD states as ( Recommended 3D Displays ) and I looks like S27A950D is the better of the lot out there.
> So when I found the thread here, I thought I would ask of those that already own this Display. How satisfied are you with, are thinking of getting rid of it? or are you happy with it? Is it worth spending the cash on it, or just hold off till the technology gets better? I'm very interested in hearing your thoughts.
> Thank you in advance.
> Dre


Like the display a lot, but where do you intend on getting one? They are not amde anymore and any you find online are going to be used or refurbs for the most part. I have been trying to find 2 more new ones but I cant find any.


----------



## northo66

Hey guys,
I had to create an account to ask this.
I just bought this monitor today, loving it in 2D but I'm having very irritating issues with 3D Side By Side. When I turn it on, the side by side image is too wide. I tried adjusting the resolution and everything but it's not working. I'll post images to help you understand. There's a good example of the issue with Portal 2.
Third picture is very blurry, but it's meant to show that I can't adjust the depth.

I'm unable to adjust the depth. This could not be a faulty monitor issue as I tried another of these monitors in-store and turned on SBS and it was the same result.

IMG_20120710_164917.jpg 1559k .jpg file


IMG_20120710_164928.jpg 1367k .jpg file


IMG_20120710_164936.jpg 1404k .jpg file


IMG_20120710_165856.jpg 1473k .jpg file


----------



## SGTThor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Like the display a lot, but where do you intend on getting one? They are not amde anymore and any you find online are going to be used or refurbs for the most part. I have been trying to find 2 more new ones but I cant find any.


Thank you very much for the reply, I did find several being sold on NewEgg and from what I can tell they are New In Box. And I did a search on Amazon also and a whole slew of items pop up that are marked 3D both New & used. But seeing that I already have ATI cards that I happen to just find at the local Micro senter for $99.00 + a $20.00 rebate and was not even looking, I just jumped it, and for the sake of time. My choices are very limited, other than getting the Nvidia 3D vision kit / setup and selling the cards I have to get Nvidia cards and a monitor made to work with the Nvidia 3D Vision kit. But that is my error for not researching it better before hansd.

Dre


----------



## Andrea deluxe

if anyone wanna try this setting for the s27a950d

reset the monitor first and set:

Magic angle: Group view
Brightness: 70
Contrast: 70
Sharpness: 60
Response time: Fastest
Hdmi Black level: Normal
Red:50
Green:50
Blue:46

please report if is good...


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SGTThor*
> 
> Thank you very much for the reply, I did find several being sold on NewEgg and from what I can tell they are New In Box. And I did a search on Amazon also and a whole slew of items pop up that are marked 3D both New & used. But seeing that I already have ATI cards that I happen to just find at the local Micro senter for $99.00 + a $20.00 rebate and was not even looking, I just jumped it, and for the sake of time. My choices are very limited, other than getting the Nvidia 3D vision kit / setup and selling the cards I have to get Nvidia cards and a monitor made to work with the Nvidia 3D Vision kit. But that is my error for not researching it better before hansd.
> Dre


Do not buyt the 950 series they have more issues than the 750. Get the 700D since the 23s750d's are no longer sold through newegg and amazon and others only have refurbs. I have heard many horror stories with refurbs. The draw back to the 700D is you really can not convert it to VESA mount if you want to like you can with the 750D although it takes some work still for the 750.


----------



## SGTThor

I appreciate the Info very much, Is this the one your talking about and as for the vesa mount that was never a thought, as I don't think that it would get mounted anyway. Once I get the time to do some video editing, I will get a work log together to put up.

Thank you again.
Dre


----------



## The-racer

Hi Peeps ,
new user here from Belgium









I'm joining this fine gentlemans club on friday ,
and i have a question.

Will my MSI 6850 cyclone be able to run BF3 3D fluidly?
It's a 1GD5 Video card.
http://www.msi.com/product/vga/R6850-Cyclone-1GD5-Power-Edition-OC.html

Thx already!


----------



## scag21

I have the Samsung A750 monitor and just ordered a GTX 670 video card. I have been reading about the 3d emulator that you need for nvidia 3d. Can someone point me to a link or guide about the 3d emulator that i need to install?

thanks


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scag21*
> 
> I have the Samsung A750 monitor and just ordered a GTX 750 video card. I have been reading about the 3d emulator that you need for nvidia 3d. Can someone point me to a link or guide about the 3d emulator that i need to install?
> thanks


WHHHAAA YOU SMOKIN'? GTX 750?? that's a rumored video card...won't be released until 2013 even if it's real.

http://videocardz.com/nvidia/geforce-700/geforce-gtx-750


----------



## surfbumb

I'm in the process of returning a u2412m from dell...already bought the s23a700d from newegg...will review it when it arrives on Tuesday...i'm interested in experiencing 120hz.


----------



## dekciW

So my newest 750D appears to artifact occasionally, but never when its in use only when its either just turned on it will for a split second or when it does the on off sleep mode thing.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> So my newest 750D appears to artifact occasionally, but never when its in use only when its either just turned on it will for a split second or when it does the on off sleep mode thing.


yeah i get a weird second of artifacts also...than its fine...no idea why...so weird...but i haven't had it happen in a longtime...maybe once a month only.


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scag21*
> 
> I have the Samsung A750 monitor and just ordered a GTX 670 video card. I have been reading about the 3d emulator that you need for nvidia 3d. Can someone point me to a link or guide about the 3d emulator that i need to install?
> thanks


I did what the guy said on post #3 or follow the link in post #10
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18403975

I did this a month or two ago. Worked fine, tried it on Assassins Creed: Revelations. Haven't tried 3D since. I have little to no care for 3D. Good luck.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> So my newest 750D appears to artifact occasionally, but never when its in use only when its either just turned on it will for a split second or when it does the on off sleep mode thing.


Hmm I have the Samsung S23A950 and haven't experienced any artifacts.


----------



## dekciW

I watched it happen today when I first started my computer. It only happens on the newest screen, It almost looks like signal corruption rather then monitor issue as as soon as the picture blanks out pre post it goes away. And as said before it only seems to happen on first start up never during use.


----------



## scag21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*
> 
> I did what the guy said on post #3 or follow the link in post #10
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18403975
> I did this a month or two ago. Worked fine, tried it on Assassins Creed: Revelations. Haven't tried 3D since. I have little to no care for 3D. Good luck.


thanks my card comes in tomorrow, cant wait to try it


----------



## The-racer

Hi all ,

is the DVI cable supplied the correct cable to go to 3D and 120Hz?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Hi all ,
> is the DVI cable supplied the correct cable to go to 3D and 120Hz?


dual link-DVI or displayport can do 120hz...not a single link-DVI.


----------



## The-racer

This is the one that came with the screen.


----------



## malikq86

yeah i believe that is dual-dvi..it should be fine. just plug it in and in windows check to see you are getting 120hz...it should be simply.


----------



## surfbumb

I just fired up my new s23a700d. I'm pretty sure the intel hd4000 graphics doesn't support 120hz...because only 60hz shows up as the only option.


----------



## hugo19941994

Are you using HDMI? As far as I know HDMI doesnt support 1080p at 120hz.


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hugo19941994*
> 
> Are you using HDMI? As far as I know HDMI doesnt support 1080p at 120hz.


no, I'm using dvi-dual link...only cable that came with the monitor...I'm guessing it is not supported by the integrated graphics.


----------



## hugo19941994

It looks like the motherboard you are using doesn't support 120hz. It looks like a limitation with the Z77 chipset/integrated graphics. All the Z77 boards I have seen support 60hz maximum...


----------



## ajresendez

There any fix for the display port problem on the s23a750d monitors yet? This thing looks beautiful and the 120hz looks great but this display port not connected issue is just getting old.


----------



## Ruby Rabbit

Has anyone set up a 3-way 27" SA 950 monitor rig? Would like purchase another two of these puppies, for 5760x1080 resolution gaming, but thought I would check first.

If you have any pics please post them, and let me know your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## 7tronic

Hi Ruby Rabbit,

I have three SA950's setup in eyefinity, pics on the link for my PC in my sig below. Thoughts are that they're amazing monitors, it took a bit of getting used to the size of three of these in front of me-especially as my last setup was 3 x 22"s

The only negative thing design wise about these screens is the issue with dropping the picture occasionally. As a 120hz screen they perform flawlessly, colours are excellent for a TN panel as well.


----------



## surfbumb

i just used 120hz for the first time and it is great. Very fluid...reminds me of my old NEC crt. Is it a stunning difference...no...but it is definitely noticeable in tf2 and css...the games i just tested. After switching from 60hz I noticed right away the smoothness of the mouse movement. Definitely recommend for a serious gamer.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ug, thought I got all of my Samsung monitors working perfect now but I've noticed one of them (750D), always the same one out of four, will randomly turn off during use. Not go into power save with the power button pulsating, but full off with no lights. Anyone else seen this before?


----------



## 7tronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ug, thought I got all of my Samsung monitors working perfect now but I've noticed one of them (750D), always the same one out of four, will randomly turn off during use. Not go into power save with the power button pulsating, but full off with no lights. Anyone else seen this before?[/quote
> 
> So the larger gauge DisplayPort cables did the job Vega?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ug, thought I got all of my Samsung monitors working perfect now but I've noticed one of them (750D), always the same one out of four, will randomly turn off during use. Not go into power save with the power button pulsating, but full off with no lights. Anyone else seen this before?


only randomly at startup for me. not during use. maybe it is internal fan related? stop spinning?

this monitor has a few hiccups...i am not sure what causes it...seems random....not sure if its worth contacting Samsung or not. They seem to be luck of the draw...i would rather have the 700D now a days, if I could sell my 750D. just to avoid any minor issues. but overall, its manageable...just annoying sometimes.

I need to try a different cable....did the larger gauge help you guys? or the mini-DP? im using the cable it came with it.


----------



## CallsignVega

I don't think this turning off issue is DP cable related. That would be the "not optimized mode" issue. These 750D's are some quirky little things that's for sure.


----------



## 7tronic

So did the larger gauge DisplayPort cables did resolve the "not optimized mode" issue then Vega?


----------



## iARDAs

Ah good to bump into this thread.

I will either get this monitor or the Asus 3dVision 2 monitor.

I mainly game in 2d 120hz.

I know this monitor does nut support 3Dvision but Asus does. Besides that could someone confirm that The Samsung is a much better monitor? or are they equal? If they are equal I will be going with the Asus 3Dvision 2 monitor.


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ah good to bump into this thread.
> 
> I will either get this monitor or the Asus 3dVision 2 monitor.
> 
> I mainly game in 2d 120hz.
> 
> I know this monitor does nut support 3Dvision but Asus does. Besides that could someone confirm that The Samsung is a much better monitor? or are they equal? If they are equal I will be going with the Asus 3Dvision 2 monitor.


Have you checked BenQ XL2420T, absolutely love that monitor.

S23a750d is a good monitor but consistently I get "not optimum mode".
Maybe I have a crap monitor but other than that issue, it's a good monitor.

Has anyone found a fix for that yet?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcho285*
> 
> Have you checked BenQ XL2420T, absolutely love that monitor.
> S23a750d is a good monitor but consistently I get "not optimum mode".
> Maybe I have a crap monitor but other than that issue, it's a good monitor.
> Has anyone found a fix for that yet?


I currently have a 23 inch monitor so I am more likely to upgrade for a 27 inch and therefor the Samsung SA950 is a possibility, not the SA750. 120hz 2D gaming is also a must for me.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> So did the larger gauge DisplayPort cables did resolve the "not optimized mode" issue then Vega?


I hardly get the "not optimized mode" anymore on my four 750D's. Much much less than before. But now I have one of my 750D's just goes black with no message, will come back on (blink on and off) or just turn off randomly and remain off. The electronics in these 750D's are super finicky.


----------



## 7tronic

Glad to hear larger CSA cables cure the not optimized mode thing. Finicky would be putting it mildly, PITA at times







I would expect a much more robust product considering they are priced as a premium monitor.


----------



## jcho285

Im using the cables that came with the monitor and I seldomly get "not optimum mode" but do get monitor just turning off a lot more now.


----------



## Deluxe

Has anyone contacted Samsung about these black screen issues?


----------



## jcho285

I contacted couple of months ago.
After about 20 minutes and him trying to push it was the Nvidia driver issue, I told him that the problem was repeating on my ATi cards.
He said send it in for warranty but I don't feel like sitting without a monitor for couple of weeks-months.


----------



## tehxman116

Hey guys.

Just signed up as i have a really annoying problem with my 27" SA750D I recently aquired.

Displayport doesnt display certain shades of dark colours correctly, but HDMI does...With lighter scenes i do not notice any problems. The media doesnt matter either. Films produce the same effect.

Have a look at these two images. Ive had to take a picture as the problem doesnt screenshot.
Ignore the colour difference. Note the washed out floor and walls etc in the first pic. First is Displayport, the other HDMI.





Ive wiped and installed drivers to no avail. Also tried many other things bar a complete reinstall...Currently on a 7970 with cat 12.7 betas, have also tried the 12.6's.

Any ideas?


----------



## Sir_Gawain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehxman116*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Just signed up as i have a really annoying problem with my 27" SA750D I recently aquired.
> Displayport doesnt display certain shades of dark colours correctly, but HDMI does...With lighter scenes i do not notice any problems. The media doesnt matter either. Films produce the same effect.
> Have a look at these two images. Ive had to take a picture as the problem doesnt screenshot.
> Ignore the colour difference. Note the washed out floor and walls etc in the first pic. First is Displayport, the other HDMI.
> 
> 
> Ive wiped and installed drivers to no avail. Also tried many other things bar a complete reinstall...Currently on a 7970 with cat 12.7 betas, have also tried the 12.6's.
> Any ideas?


Simple fix, adjust your black level


----------



## Koehler

Does anyone know if Samsung is releasing any new generation 120Hz monitors in the coming months or next year?


----------



## PCM2

Nothing has been announced although it is possible Samsung will sneak out a new revision of the SA750/SA950 series later this year. An entirely new product would usually be announced at CES and shown off again at Computex/CeBit and other such events and then released later in the year. In other words the 2013 lineup isn't going to be known for quite some time.


----------



## 7tronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I hardly get the "not optimized mode" anymore on my four 750D's. Much much less than before. But now I have one of my 750D's just goes black with no message, will come back on (blink on and off) or just turn off randomly and remain off. The electronics in these 750D's are super finicky.


Hey Vega,

Re. the monitor that got stuck in the power on/off cycle for 5-10 mins. once I shutdown windows-today I swapped it from the DisplayPort output to the DVI-D from my 7970's-I'm half afraid to say this in case I jinx myself-but so far I have not had the power on/off problem









The last time I swapped to test-I just swapped with the other DisplayPort one and no joy-but now I'm using the DVI alls well.


----------



## senna89

The SA750D still have the "lost signal" problem whit Display port and GTX600 series ?


----------



## jiffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> The SA750D still have the "lost signal" problem whit Display port and GTX600 series ?


I would like to know this as well, about to order 670 and sa750.

Silly question but can you still get 120hz with a Displayport to DVI adapator and has anyone tried this as a remedy?


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jiffy*
> 
> I would like to know this as well, about to order 670 and sa750.
> Silly question but can you still get 120hz with a Displayport to DVI adapator and has anyone tried this as a remedy?


cause problems


----------



## jiffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> cause problems


Could you please elaborate.

From further searching it appears very random and pretty much luck of the draw. Guess I shall order and use the 3 year warranty should a problem arise.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> cause problems


help


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> The SA750D still have the "lost signal" problem whit Display port and GTX600 series ?


There were some initial problems at the time the 600 series cards were released, due to driver issues on the side of Nvidia. However, these issues got soled in a very early driver update (301.24). Personally, I haven't had any problems (I bought my GTX670 when this new driver was already released). Source.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jiffy*
> 
> I would like to know this as well, about to order 670 and sa750.
> Silly question but can you still get 120hz with a Displayport to DVI adapator and has anyone tried this as a remedy?


Small question: why would you want to do this? I've got a GTX670 and a S27A750D, and both feature displayport, so you should not have any problems connecting with a simple displayport cable.

Anyway, it is possible to get 120Hz when converting Displayport to DVI. However, a passive adapter won't do the trick. If you want 120Hz, you need an active adapter (an maybe even a special one in order to still have 120Hz, because you'll need to convert to dual link DVI), and these can be relatively expensive.

But still, you probably won't need it.

edit: found out that for example this Apple adapter can do 120Hz, it is mini Displayport though, so you would also need to convert mini Displayport to Displayport as well (these cables should be cheap though). And also not unimportant: it costs 100 bucks

edit2: here's an other alternative, for if you don't want Apple (I won't blame you) or just want a black box that might match your setup better. It's not much cheaper though.

edit3: if you really want to convert Displayport to dual link DVI (120Hz) do not make the mistake of buying a cable like this one. Yes they are less expensive and less bulky but they only do single link DVI (no 120Hz)!


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keesgelder*
> 
> There were some initial problems at the time the 600 series cards were released, due to driver issues on the side of Nvidia. However, these issues got soled in a very early driver update (301.24). Personally, I haven't had any problems (I bought my GTX670 when this new driver was already released). Source.


Then now you *never* see more "lost-signal" issue ?
or sometime u can still see it ?

.


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Then now you *never* see more "lost-signal" issue ?
> or sometime u can still see it ?
> .


Nope absolutely never, GTX670 and the S27A750D are working together perfectly for me









There is another message, "not optimized mode", but I hardly get that either. In fact, ever since I bought this cable I haven't had the message pop up once (will report back after more use). I used to have it about once a week (thus no big deal), but also with my 5850's (nothing unique to the 600 series).

Seriously, I love this monitor in combination with the GTX670.


----------



## jiffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keesgelder*
> 
> There were some initial problems at the time the 600 series cards were released, due to driver issues on the side of Nvidia. However, these issues got soled in a very early driver update (301.24). Personally, I haven't had any problems (I bought my GTX670 when this new driver was already released). Source.
> Small question: why would you want to do this? I've got a GTX670 and a S27A750D, and both feature displayport, so you should not have any problems connecting with a simple displayport cable.
> Anyway, it is possible to get 120Hz when converting Displayport to DVI. However, a passive adapter won't do the trick. If you want 120Hz, you need an active adapter (an maybe even a special one in order to still have 120Hz, because you'll need to convert to dual link DVI), and these can be relatively expensive.
> But still, you probably won't need it.
> edit: found out that for example this Apple adapter can do 120Hz, it is mini Displayport though, so you would also need to convert mini Displayport to Displayport as well (these cables should be cheap though). And also not unimportant: it costs 100 bucks
> edit2: here's an other alternative, for if you don't want Apple (I won't blame you) or just want a black box that might match your setup better. It's not much cheaper though.
> edit3: if you really want to convert Displayport to dual link DVI (120Hz) do not make the mistake of buying a cable like this one. Yes they are less expensive and less bulky but they only do single link DVI (no 120Hz)!


Thanks for the response, it was more of a rhetorical question for those that have DP problems.

Thanks you have helped make my mind up, shall be purchasing next week.

(Would of purchased this week if bank hadn't of lost my cheque GRRRRRR)

Edit....will also purchase cable you have recommended +REP


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jiffy*
> 
> Thanks for the response, it was more of a rhetorical question for those that have DP problems.
> Thanks you have helped make my mind up, shall be purchasing next week.
> (Would of purchased this week if bank hadn't of lost my cheque GRRRRRR)
> Edit....will also purchase cable you have recommended +REP


Sure thing, be sure to let us know how it works out (I don't think you'll regret it at all)!









As for the cable: besides being perfectly functional, it is also a great looking cable







(you might care), and it is not too expensive.


----------



## VettePilot

Where is everyone buying their 23a750's from new? I cant find any at all. Only refurbs or used.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Where is everyone buying their 23a750's from new? I cant find any at all. Only refurbs or used.


Buy the 23A700..it's a "safer" choice than the 750D. 750D is very hard to find now....but 700D is just as good. If you want 27"..then yeah, 27A750D is the best option.


----------



## VettePilot

I already have one 750 and want to keep them the same and I know Vallsignvega said that trying to make the 700D VESA mountable is really not possible without serious work and the 750D is much easier. I think I may have found a couple but I need to confirm they are new and not refurbs. ALso I have read some things that the 700D panel is not 100% the same as the 750D.


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Where is everyone buying their 23a750's from new? I cant find any at all. Only refurbs or used.


Here in the Netherlands I've still recently seen them in stores and in web-shops you can still easily get them. Maybe Samsung handles things differently in North America.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keesgelder*
> 
> Nope absolutely never, GTX670 and the S27A750D are working together perfectly for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is another message, "not optimized mode", but I hardly get that either. In fact, ever since I bought this cable I haven't had the message pop up once (will report back after more use). I used to have it about once a week (thus no big deal), but also with my 5850's (nothing unique to the 600 series).
> Seriously, I love this monitor in combination with the GTX670.


"not optimize mode" there was whit the samsung bundle cable ?


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> "not optimize mode" there was whit the samsung bundle cable ?


Yes, with both the original cable as well as a cheap replacement cable. However, with both it did not occur often; only about once a week. It really wasn't a big deal to me but I thought 'if it can be solved then why not'.

Someone in this topic pointed out in this topic that thicker Displayport cables solved the problem for him (lower AWG is thicker). The lowest AWG cable I could find was 28 AWG. I bought it and I have not had the "not optimize mode" message since (at least not yet).


----------



## yuhaowu

Hey all 750D owners! Currently I'm experiencing the "Not in optimize mode" about twice a day, and also a problem where if I tab out during gaming the whole screen just goes black, and after about 5 secs the screen seems to be disconnected (i.e. the touch buttons' lights goes off, and the "power" button light flashes) - happens rarely. So have anyone got any suggestions to solve these problems?

And anyone else experience the second problem I mentioned? I've read that buying better cables could solve the "Not in optimize mode" problem, but can someone confirm this?

Thank you


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuhaowu*
> 
> Hey all 750D owners! Currently I'm experiencing the "Not in optimize mode" about twice a day, and also a problem where if I tab out during gaming the whole screen just goes black, and after about 5 secs the screen seems to be disconnected (i.e. the touch buttons' lights goes off, and the "power" button light flashes) - happens rarely. So have anyone got any suggestions to solve these problems?
> 
> And anyone else experience the second problem I mentioned? I've read that buying better cables could solve the "Not in optimize mode" problem, but can someone confirm this?
> 
> Thank you


Hey!

I had the "not optimized mode" problem as well, although it did occur a little less for me. Anyway, _I can wholeheartedly confirm that buying a 28AWG Displayport cable appears to have solved the problem for me._ I've been using one for a couple of weeks now and I have not had the message appear a single time (please note that I still consider about 3 weeks in to be in the testing period, It could be that the message still pops up one day but I don't really expect it anymore). It appears that lower AWG cables (lower is thicker, 28AWG is the lowest I could find here) in general should solve the problem.

This is the exact cable I bought. lt only cost me around €25, and besides solving the "not optimized mode" problem, the cable also looks very nice







.

I also bought another Displayport cable before (a cheap €12 one) but that did not solve anything; the manufacturer did not mention the AWG of the cable so it was probably relatively thin. It would be wise to make sure to get a cable of which the manufacturer actually mentions the AWG (these are generally more professional manufacturers/cables anyway).

I never had the second problem you described. However, perhaps getting a decent cable solves this as well. You could just try a new cable to see if it helps in solving that problem as well.

Hope this helps!


----------



## malikq86

^ i will buy this as well very soon. thanks for info.


----------



## malikq86

Will this work??

*10ft 28AWG DisplayPort Cable:* http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10246&cs_id=1024601&p_id=5988&seq=1&format=2 *OR* http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-10ft-28AWG-DisplayPort-Cable/dp/B003L1AFQO/ref=sr_1_27?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1345418410&sr=1-27&keywords=AWG+DisplayPort+Cable

wish it was in black...I did fin this black on on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/WeConnex-Displayport-Cable-Latches-28AWG-10ft/dp/B008DW5MS2/ref=sr_1_39?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1345418569&sr=1-39&keywords=28+AWG+DisplayPort+Cable


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Will this work??
> 
> *10ft 28AWG DisplayPort Cable:* http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10246&cs_id=1024601&p_id=5988&seq=1&format=2 *OR* http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-10ft-28AWG-DisplayPort-Cable/dp/B003L1AFQO/ref=sr_1_27?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1345418410&sr=1-27&keywords=AWG+DisplayPort+Cable
> 
> wish it was in black...I did fin this black on on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/WeConnex-Displayport-Cable-Latches-28AWG-10ft/dp/B008DW5MS2/ref=sr_1_39?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1345418569&sr=1-39&keywords=28+AWG+DisplayPort+Cable


It might just do the trick, at least they're 28AWG. Please note though that I do not know _exactly_ what is causing the "not optimized mode" problem. It could perhaps be some kind of brief signal loss issue. If it is, a lower AWG cable can help in solving the issue, but perhaps things like the cable shielding are also important. I would not know the quality regarding these kinds of things regarding the cables you pointed out. Maybe the cable I bought was just too expensive, or maybe it has some reason. Please also note that the cable you found (at the least the white one) is Displayport 1.1, and the one I mentioned is 1.2. But again, no idea if it makes any difference (_in theory_ 1.1 should be fine).

But hey, for that kind of money, you could always just give it a shot (personally I'd take the white one because it looks thicker and might therefore have better shielding, can't be sure though).


----------



## malikq86

yeah i've heard other say AWG28 helped...its only like $10, whatever, might as well try it out!


----------



## ajresendez

Where do I get one of those cables?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> Where do I get one of those cables?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dude look 3 posts up..i just linked 3 of them from monoprice and amazon. (>.<)


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> Where do I get one of those cables?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The cable I bought (which is giving me good results so far) is easily available in Europe, but for the US I wouldn't know (you might even need to import one, which might not be worth it as I'm sure there are also high quality cables in the US).

You could try one of the cables malikq86 found. They're cheaper than the cable I have but it has yet do be determined if the effects on resolving the "not optimize mode" issue are similar. They're 28AWG though (just like mine). You could also wait to see what results malikq86 is getting before you decide to buy one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> yeah i've heard other say AWG28 helped...its only like $10, whatever, might as well try it out!


Be sure to let us know how it works out! Very curious to see if these kinds of affordable cables will do the trick as well!


----------



## 7tronic

Veel dank voor die keesgelder









If only they did 28awg DisplayPort to mini DisplayPort for us AMD people.

I must get one and test with the mini DisplayPort to DisplayPort adapters that came with the 7970's-and hopefully it works..


----------



## malikq86

I just bought this one today.

*Monoprice 10ft 28AWG DisplayPort Cable - White:* http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003L1AFQO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A1IZYUD9B8EI1C

i'll let you know in about a week if it seems to solve all my problems or not.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Saw the S27B970D at CompUSA the other day and my god that monitor is gorgeous! Really wish I could trade in my 950D for that thing even if it isn't 120hz...


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Saw the S27B970D at CompUSA the other day and my god that monitor is gorgeous! Really wish I could trade in my 950D for that thing even if it isn't 120hz...


My local microcenter was selling it for $799...out of stock now though...I got to see what the hype is about.

don't you hate buying new toys..and a few months later you already want to replace them?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've had my 950D since before Xmas so that's actually a looooong time for me...


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> Veel dank voor die keesgelder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only they did 28awg DisplayPort to mini DisplayPort for us AMD people.
> 
> I must get one and test with the mini DisplayPort to DisplayPort adapters that came with the 7970's-and hopefully it works..


I hope it'll do the trick! You could wait for malikq86 to report his results, he just ordered one. At least you'll know you're not throwing away money depending on his results with the very affordable 28AWG cable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I just bought this one today.
> 
> *Monoprice 10ft 28AWG DisplayPort Cable - White:* http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003L1AFQO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A1IZYUD9B8EI1C
> 
> i'll let you know in about a week if it seems to solve all my problems or not.


I'm looking forward to hearing if it'll help, and I'm sure many others are!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Saw the S27B970D at CompUSA the other day and my god that monitor is gorgeous! Really wish I could trade in my 950D for that thing even if it isn't 120hz...


Mmmm looks pretty good, but to me personally 120Hz is more important. I've got a 60Hz monitor connected to my spare rig and I find it quite awful to use in terms of smoothness now that I'm used to this. Besides that I'm glad it isn't 120Hz, at least now I won't have to replace my monitor again







. Smoothness over pixels for me







.


----------



## Deanofski

I need help about colors settings for sa950.What colors settings is good and what gamma.Bear in mind i want only sa950 people help.Because it is not the same settings like sa750 series.
What is better *Gamma mode 3* or MagicAngle-GroupView ?


----------



## SolarAUS

*Hi all,*

spend many hours trying to fix the below without success. Would really appreciate if anyone could help or has an idea what is causing the below.
Thx & rgds!!

*TLDR version*
I see lots of lag / stutter/ screen tearing / low "refresh rate" (image below) on my new Samsung S27A920 120Hz monitor. GPU is HD 4850. This only seems to happen for "overlapping" windows on the desktop.

*Long version*
Could you pls help with the below.

- I use Vista 64bit home edition, CPU is 2.66GHz Intel Core i7 920, 6GB ram
- bought a new Samsung 120Hz display S27A950
- DVI-I dual link cable used (was included with the monitor)
- removed all drivers for my screen(s) and the GPU drivers for my ATI HD 4850 (using Driver Sweeper, Catalyst Install manager->uninstall), removing all ATI entries in C:\windows\assembly and un-install from device manager)
- connected the screen (DVI port / cable) and installed ATI Catalyst 12.6
- configured the screens with the latest drivers / profiles

That worked all ok. Catalyst works. The correct screen names show in the Display Settings. I can set 120Hz on the monitor. And also the monitor menu (activated via the buttons on the monitor) confirms 120 Hz. Image of driver config at end of this post.

I am fairly confident the screen runs at 120Hz, bc "Fraps" showed me fps between 80 and 100 on a game I tested and the game runs smooth.
Everything else runs smooth as well except when *windows overlap* (!!) on my desktop (see image below). I don't see this effect on the desktop background. Mouse and windows move very smooth on the background.

I have tried all the below, but the effect is all the same
- Single-screen or dual screen connected
- tried both DVI ports of the GPU
- 60Hz / 120 Hz
- Various settings combination in catalyst re "screen scaling" / GPU scaling on / off etc

Not tried yet - but will check tonight
- Compare the effect if I only connect my other screen (23in Dell)
- Compare the effect if I connect the Samsung to another computer

*effect image: overlapping window lag on desktop*








in case you cant seethe image, here is the link
http://www.thorsten-rust.com/photos/i-4vhKXQ2/0/L/i-4vhKXQ2-L.jpg

Driver config








in case you cant see the image, here is the link
http://www.thorsten-rust.com/photos/i-t4q8Smr/0/L/i-t4q8Smr-L.jpg


----------



## SolarAUS

Quote:


> TLDR version
> I see lots of lag / stutter/ screen tearing / low "refresh rate" (image below) on my new Samsung S27A920 120Hz monitor. GPU is HD 4850. This only seems to happen for "overlapping" windows on the desktop.


many suggestions here: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/259371-33-windows-trail-moving
Thx!!!

this worked for me


Control Panel
System
'Advanced' tab
'Performance': 'Settings' button
Click on 'Custom' radio button
unselect 'Show window contents while dragging'
Apply
OK


----------



## grandpatzer

I'm considering SA950 or SA750, the SA950 is 45-60euro more expensive.
I have reference 7950 (2x mini dp, hdmi, dvi)

So the only option to get 120hz on the SA750 is to buy a high quality Mini dp to dp cable?
My sapphire came with a mini dp to dp cable, not sure if it's good enough for 120hz?

Seems that with the SA950 I can use the provided Dual link DVI cable for 120hz?


----------



## Andrea deluxe

go for s27a950d


----------



## 8xspeed

Hi! Can someone please post the voltage and ampere rating of the AC Adapter of their S27A950? im not sure if i have the right power supply.


----------



## dekciW

So I take it no one has issues with this monitor and entering bios? 3/5 times or so that I try to enter bios I just get a blank screen from the monitor's, if I mess with any menu's on the monitor they display really funky almost like a screen saver bouncing around the screen (ill have to take a picture), but this only seems to happen when trying to enter bios.

Sometimes the bios will display on both screens and sometimes only on one, with the other one being blank, but majority of the time I have to to restart multiple times until the screen decides to display bios, its completely random. I have a suspicion it has something to do with down scaling and the monitor. Originally I thought it might be display port, but considering that the monitor does the wonky monitor menu thing when the blank screens show, I'm leaning more towards the monitor having issues.

Its almost like an out range signal except I never get any messages from the monitor saying it is or not optimum mode nothing. I have already tested entering bios with multiple cards and in different pcie slots to rule out the mobo and the cards. Bios worked fine on my p2770 through hdmi.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just picked up two gorgeous Achieva Shimians to replace my S27A950D. Its been a great monitor but I am interested to experience 1440p for a while. BF3 looks staggering on that IPS panel to be honest but I definitely forgot how much screen tearing sucks! Oh well, if anybody is looking for a LNIB S27A950D check out my FS thread in the marketplace. Should be up soon...


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just picked up two gorgeous Achieva Shimians to replace my S27A950D. Its been a great monitor but I am interested to experience 1440p for a while. BF3 looks staggering on that IPS panel to be honest but I definitely forgot how much screen tearing sucks! Oh well, if anybody is looking for a LNIB S27A950D check out my FS thread in the marketplace. Should be up soon...


Is resolution only reason for change?
How are the colors comparing on the Samung vs Achieva display?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Very similar to my eyes. The S27A950D definitely has the best TN panel I've ever seen. The colors are very good and viewing angle isn't too bad unless looking down at the monitor...


----------



## Simkin

Have anyone in here tried the SA750/950 against the Asus VG278H?

I'm considering sending back my Asus VG278H for a 950D, because of bad gamma/color reproduction. (Much worse than my old 23" Asus VG236H)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My S27A950D has about the best color I've ever seen on a TN panel for what its worth. Very close to my Shimian IPS panels minus the awesome resolution...


----------



## senna89

but TN ussually have banding issue


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> Have anyone in here tried the SA750/950 against the Asus VG278H?
> I'm considering sending back my Asus VG278H for a 950D, because of bad gamma/color reproduction. (Much worse than my old 23" Asus VG236H)


here i am!

yes same issues with my asus..

switched to s27a950 with the right calibration.... and is the best TN i ever seen (and is 120hz)!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deanofski

Yes go with s27a950


----------



## Simkin

Its ordered









The Anti Glare Coating on the Asus was just awful imo.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My S27A950D has about the best color I've ever seen on a TN panel for what its worth. Very close to my Shimian IPS panels minus the awesome resolution...


I have the Samsung S23A950 and this is true.

The color quality on Samsung 120Hz monitors are excellent and easily the best out of all TN 120Hz monitors.


----------



## AllThemPixels

Are the S27a750 and S27a950 worth the current going prices? ($670-$690 for the 950)

Or is it an inflated price due to supply getting smaller? If so, is it still worth that inflated price? Looking for a glossy 120hz, so my choices seem limited.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The price has remained pretty consistent for the 950D since I got mine in December. I paid $600 then and I've seen it go back and forth between that and $700 over the past 9 months...


----------



## Farih

Can i buy just any of these monitors and be fine for 3D on a pair of 7950's graphic cards ?

SA950 and SA750
SA950D and SA750D

No idea what the D stands for btw...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yep, the difference between the 750 and 950 is the stand and inputs (only DP on 750). AMD's 3D solution is far inferior to Nvidia's though and these don't support 3D Vision...


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yep, the difference between the 750 and 950 is the stand and inputs (only DP on 750). AMD's 3D solution is far inferior to Nvidia's though and these don't support 3D Vision...


Ok, with 2 7950's i should be fine then with a DP connection









How is AMD's 3D inferior to Nvidia ?
Arent they both full of bugs really ?

Btw,
If i would get a Nvidia 3D Vision ready monitor can i still use AMD cards for a while for 3D to ?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

AMD's system relies heavily on 3rd party software and support while Nvidia's solution is an all incorporated system with much better hardware and software support. Regardless, 3d is not very interesting to me...


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

I *really, really* want the S27A950D because of the amazing colors and picture quality people are talking about(and of course the 120hz) but I'm having a hard time justifying spending the 950$ it costs here where I live.. I could sell 2 of my U2412M's for the same amount of money so it'd be a straight swap and I'd still have one U2412M as an auxiliary monitor.

Damn these luxury problems.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> I *really, really* want the S27A950D because of the amazing colors and picture quality people are talking about(and of course the 120hz) but I'm having a hard time justifying spending the *950$* it costs here where I live.. I could sell 2 of my U2412M's for the same amount of money so it'd be a straight swap and I'd still have one U2412M as an auxiliary monitor.
> Damn these luxury problems.


Wut? What country has the S27A950D for $950? I would still get the S27A950D regardless of the cost, especially if you're into gaming and movies.


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Wut? What country has the S27A950D for $950? I would still get the S27A950D regardless of the cost, especially if you're into gaming and movies.


Aye, it sucks sometimes living on an island in the middle of nowhere.









Do you own a 27" 950D? And you'd still get it even if you had to pay 950$? That's about the best compliment I've seen for this monitor.









I'm running 3x 24" Dell atm in portrait surround.. But it's certainly not for a casual gamer like myself.. Problems getting games to run and my rig sweats *a lot* while gaming, with complimentary heat and noise.


----------



## magicase

Would using a HDMI 1.4 cable be able to run 120hz?


----------



## 7tronic

HDMI 1.4 can do 2560×1600 max, thing is you would need to check if the SA950D can utilise HDMI 1.4 (checked the website, can't see it mentioned), as well as a GPU that is 1.4 compliant.

Edit: misread your post, I read somewhere that HDMI 1.4(a) that is limited to 720p at 100/120Hz, and max for1080 24Hz 3D is 48 Hz...will post link when I find it.


----------



## hugo19941994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Would using a HDMI 1.4 cable be able to run 120hz?


Nope


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Aye, it sucks sometimes living on an island in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you own a 27" 950D? And you'd still get it even if you had to pay 950$? That's about the best compliment I've seen for this monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running 3x 24" Dell atm in portrait surround.. But it's certainly not for a casual gamer like myself.. Problems getting games to run and my rig sweats *a lot* while gaming, with complimentary heat and noise.


Well I have the Samsung S23A950 which is basically the 23" version of the S27A950D. And yes I probably would spend $950 if I had no choice but then again, if other monitors were significantly cheaper, then I would have a lot more choices.

Which Dell monitors are you using?


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Well I have the Samsung S23A950 which is basically the 23" version of the S27A950D. And yes I probably would spend $950 if I had no choice but then again, if other monitors were significantly cheaper, then I would have a lot more choices.
> Which Dell monitors are you using?


U2412M's.. I much prefer glossy screens, but I've only ever had Dell IPS simply because I got an awesome deal for them through the place I used to work at.
Originally bought a single U2412M and then had a choice between getting 2 more for surround or get the S27A950D, chose 2x u2412's because I would've had to wait a couple of extra weeks for the S27A950.. Since then I've more or less had 1 U2412M in landscape for gaming and the other 2 in portrait to browse.. I've got a chance now to sell 2 of the u2412m's and get a S27A950 for the same price(or an Asus VG236HE for just over half the price).. still leaving me with 1 u2412 to use in portrait.









/end ridiculously complicated post.


----------



## Jackylegs1992

My old Hanns G Hanns G HH241HPBE tn monitor was good for pc gaming but when i used it for my xbox 360 to play FIFA football i would notice some serious motion blur when things got fast (like playing a long ball)

so i recently bought a Dell U2312H after many had said its one of the best gaming monitors in the market because of low input lag and reponse time BUT i am still getting the motion blur, would this samsung monitor probably eliminate the blur? or could i do better than this monitor?
I only play FIFA on my xbox which makes it all the more important to me that its looking right. Im looking at the Samsung S23A750D

Before this i was using a 50" panasonic plasma for the xbox, so i had no blur at all.

thank you


----------



## Jackylegs1992

Is it known what input lag this monitor has? Couldn't find the awnser through Google (750)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Unnoticeable is all you need to know. Whatever the official number is there is zero lag gaming with this monitor that you will notice.

The buyer of my 950D just got it and all was well thankfully. I get a little nervous shipping after the infamous Fedex video.

I miss 120Hz already...


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Unnoticeable is all you need to know. Whatever the official number is there is zero lag gaming with this monitor that you will notice.
> The buyer of my 950D just got it and all was well thankfully. I get a little nervous shipping after the infamous Fedex video.
> I miss 120Hz already...


You rather have your 120hz compared to your Korean IPS? Or you like both evenly? I'd like to hear your opinion on 120hz vs IPS, since you've owned basically the 2 most popular models of each.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm definitely conflicted. Gaming in 1440P looks absolutely amazing and the color and viewing angles are top notch. Thing is, the 950D also has great colors and the 120Hz is just so much better for FPS than 60Hz but 1080P is a definite step down. I guess I really do like both equally but would absolutely LOVE a 1440P 950D!


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm definitely conflicted. Gaming in 1440P looks absolutely amazing and the color and viewing angles are top notch. Thing is, the 950D also has great colors and the 120Hz is just so much better for FPS than 60Hz but 1080P is a definite step down. I guess I really do like both equally but would absolutely LOVE a 1440P 950D!


lol I hear ya...i guess for gaming..

MMOs/RTS = IPS 1440p gets a slight edge
FPS/Racers = 120hz gets a slight edge

?

I have both IPS and 120hz..but really love the smoothness (less screen tearing) of the 120hz...though the colors and 16:10/screen size on my IPS is more enjoyable.


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> lol I hear ya...i guess for gaming..
> 
> MMOs/RTS = IPS 1440p gets a slight edge
> FPS/Racers = 120hz gets a slight edge
> 
> ?
> 
> I have both IPS and 120hz..but really love the smoothness (less screen tearing) of the 120hz...though the colors and 16:10/screen size on my IPS is more enjoyable.


I guess I agree for the most part, BUT I think this is also something to keep in mind:

If you spend around 300-400 for a graphics card nowadays, you will get 60 FPS in most modern games without much trouble. However, 120 is something else. But, the way I see it, not always getting up to 120 is not really a big deal; everything above 60 is a nice bonus in my eyes. Where you will have trouble getting to 120 FPS constantly on a 120Hz screen, you will have trouble getting to a constant 60 on a 1440p screen. And THAT would be a big deal to me. And if I need to turn settings down to get 60 FPS, the higher resolution would not be worth it to me.

Please note that I speak from a 'I want at least 60 all the time' perspective. If this is not that important to you, you might see things differently.

Edit: Majin SSJ Eric has 2 7970's, so he does not have any trouble getting to 60 on 1440p. It appears you have one 570, and while it is a nice card, you might want to keep the above reasoning in mind.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> lol I hear ya...i guess for gaming..
> *MMOs/RTS = IPS 1440p gets a slight edge
> FPS/Racers = 120hz gets a slight edge*
> ?
> I have both IPS and 120hz..but really love the smoothness (less screen tearing) of the 120hz...though the colors and 16:10/screen size on my IPS is more enjoyable.


And the reasoning behind this is?


----------



## rymnd6c28

hi, im new here, i just found this awesome thread. im looking for a gaming monitor for my pc,, xbox, and ps3, and i really want s950d but its outta my budget and its only have 1 hdmi.
I'm not really into 3d gaming so 3d doesnt matter to me, so i'm about to buy s27b750, my question is:
1. are the 2d performance as good as s950d? (since its got the same specs on the samsung site, well besides the 3d)
2. if its not as good as s950d, is it worthed if i buy the s950d just for the 2d performance?
i got some alternative though, like viewsonic vx2753mh or benQ M2700hd
thx before


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

So, if I wanted *the* best LCD monitor purely for gaming available atm, Samsung S27A950D or Asus VG278HE?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

For 120Hz I'd go with the 950D. Best looking TN panel I've ever seen and the 2D performance is awesome. In fact, I just got rid of mine for two 1440P IPS panels and the picture isn't that much better. The viewing angles and high resolution are far superior though...


----------



## magicase

I'm choosing the A950 or BenQ XL2420T. My requirements are in order of:
1. Colour quality
2. 120hz gaming performance
3. 3D performance

The samsung seems to be winning but there is one thing that is concerning me. The glossy coat on the samsung. How much reflection will i be expecting to see with the A950?

I'm currently using Dell U2410 so i know i'll lose a bit of colour qualiity but how much will i be losing is the issue?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

If color is your #1 concern then get the 950D, no question. Best TN panel I've ever seen and the 120Hz performance is flawless. If 3D is really important to you look elsewhere...


----------



## cgb84

Good day i have ASUS 5870v2 will i be able run at 120hz? Im not interested in the 3d part. Will it run cod4 in 120hz. iv been reading this thread and already loving this forum.

Thanks


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I just bought this one today.
> *Monoprice 10ft 28AWG DisplayPort Cable - White:* http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003L1AFQO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A1IZYUD9B8EI1C
> i'll let you know in about a week if it seems to solve all my problems or not.


Did the cables help or fix the problem at all?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcho285*
> 
> Did the cables help or fix the problem at all?


I've only been testing it for about a week now..its does seem better/more stable...however I did once get that "No Optimum Signal" error or whatever (easy fix, quickly switch signal inputs to get it working again)...but so far I haven't had complete signal lose like I used to. At start up my monitor would *somtimes* not have signal at all...it would just be black...the only way I could get Win 7 to re-recognize it was by unplug/replug the monitor power cable from the back...but for now, so far...so good...need more time with it tho.


----------



## hugo19941994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgb84*
> 
> Good day i have ASUS 5870v2 will i be able run at 120hz? Im not interested in the 3d part. Will it run cod4 in 120hz. iv been reading this thread and already loving this forum.
> Thanks


Yes. Use DVI or Diplayport though, HDMI can't run 120Hz


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I've only been testing it for about a week now..its does seem better/more stable...however I did once get that "No Optimum Signal" error or whatever (easy fix, turn switch signal inputs to get it working again)...but so far I haven't had complete signal lose like I used to. At start up my monitor would *somtimes* not have signal at all...it would just be black...the only way I could get Win 7 to re-recognize it was by unplug/replug the monitor power cable from the back...but for now, so far...so good...need more time with it tho.


Thanks for the reply. I'll order one today, the problem seems to occur more and more now for me.


----------



## cgb84

thanks cant wait to get home, mines sitting next me here at the office was delivered this morning.


----------



## alitx3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alitx3*
> 
> The same method can be S23A700D 3D Vision enabled.
> Select the 3d mode always
> 306.23 S27A950D nvidia 3d vision enabled ok.
> samsungun your own by using a transmitter and glasses.
> notpede lines and squares do the same URL. inf save it as a note edited in accordance with the Samsung S27A950D. Turn on the device orientation Say monütörün install the update that you created dr. inf drv, then check reset Acer-HN274H-B-3D monitor is installed. (which is why bumodel integrated 3DVision glasses and transmitter for certification)
> acer monitor and then go to the nvidia control panal restarttan appears as a 3d vision aktifedin restart to complete the installation completes installation of the monitor frame to take the knee mode is active and coats 3d vision ekrankarrtı drv drv while re-install acer upgrade clean install as your custom instal put a tick. After installation from the control panel nvidia 3d vision 3d vision when kulanmıyacağınız get better off. The only downside is trying to open the nvidia S27A950D automatically prune the knee in the framework leads to the closure of the monitor, sometimes this is the case I might not have. mon dvi-d not get attached to 120Hz.
> Download the NVIDIA 3D Vision Video Player will have the nvidia site.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ; INF file generated by Monitor Asset Manager (2.60.0.972), 31.08.2012
> ; Copyright (c) EnTech Taiwan, 1995-2011.
> ; Internet: http://www.entechtaiwan.com
> [Version]
> Signature="$WINDOWS NT$"
> Class=Monitor
> ClassGUID={4d36e96e-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
> Provider=%MFG%
> DriverVer=31.08.2012, 1.0.0.0
> ;CatalogFile=YourSignedCatalogFile.cat
> [DestinationDirs]
> DefaultDestDir=23
> [SourceDisksNames]
> 1=%DISC%
> [SourceDisksFiles]
> ;YourColorProfileFile.icm
> [Manufacturer]
> %VENDOR%=EDID_OVERRIDE,NTx86,NTamd64
> [EDID_OVERRIDE.NTx86]
> %PRODUCTID%=OVERRIDDEN-EDID.Install, MONITOR\ACR02B4
> [EDID_OVERRIDE.NTamd64]
> %PRODUCTID%=OVERRIDDEN-EDID.Install.NTamd64, MONITOR\ACR02B4
> [OVERRIDDEN-EDID.Install.NTx86]
> DelReg=DEL_CURRENT_REG
> AddReg=OVERRIDDEN-EDID.AddReg, MODE1, DPMS
> CopyFiles=OVERRIDDEN-EDID.CopyFiles
> [OVERRIDDEN-EDID.Install.NTamd64]
> DelReg=DEL_CURRENT_REG
> AddReg=OVERRIDDEN-EDID.AddReg, MODE1, DPMS
> CopyFiles=OVERRIDDEN-EDID.CopyFiles
> [OVERRIDDEN-EDID.Install.NTx86.HW]
> AddReg=OVERRIDDEN-EDID_AddReg
> [OVERRIDDEN-EDID.Install.NTamd64.HW]
> AddReg=OVERRIDDEN-EDID_AddReg
> [OVERRIDDEN-EDID_AddReg]
> ;Base EDID
> HKR,EDID_OVERRIDE,"0",0x01,0x00,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0x00,0x04,0x72,0xB4,0x02,0x08,0x30,0x70,0x14,0x2F,0x15,0x01,0x03,0x80,0x3C,0x22,0x78,0x2A,0x60,0x41,0xA6,0x56,0x4A,0x9C,0x25,0x12,0x50,0x54,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x01,0x01,0x01,0x01,0x01,0x01,0x01,0x01,0x01,0x01,0x01,0x01,0x01,0x01,0x01,0x02,0x3A,0x80,0x18,0x71,0x38,0x2D,0x40,0x58,0x2C,0x45,0x00,0x56,0x50,0x21,0x00,0x00,0x1E,0x86,0x6F,0x80,0xA0,0x70,0x38,0x40,0x40,0x30,0x20,0x35,0x00,0x56,0x50,0x21,0x20,0x00,0x5A,0x00,0x00,0x00,0xFD,0x00,0x18,0x78,0x1A,0x8C,0x1E,0x00,0x0A,0x20,0x20,0x20,0x20,0x20,0x20,0x00,0x00,0x00,0xFF,0x00,0x4C,0x53,0x52,0x30,0x57,0x30,0x32,0x32,0x34,0x33,0x30,0x30,0x0A,0x01,0x55
> ;Extension bloc #1, e.g., CEA-EXT, DID-EXT, etc.
> HKR,EDID_OVERRIDE,"1",0x01,0x02,0x01,0x04,0x00,0xFE,0x5B,0x80,0xA0,0x70,0x38,0x35,0x40,0x30,0x20,0x35,0x00,0x56,0x50,0x21,0x00,0x00,0x1A,0xA9,0x65,0x80,0xA0,0x70,0x38,0x3A,0x40,0x30,0x20,0x35,0x00,0x56,0x50,0x21,0x00,0x00,0x1A,0x86,0x6F,0x80,0xA0,0x70,0x38,0x40,0x40,0x30,0x20,0x35,0x00,0x56,0x50,0x21,0x00,0x00,0x1A,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0xA4
> [DEL_CURRENT_REG]
> HKR,MODES
> HKR,EDID_OVERRIDE
> HKR,,MaxResolution
> HKR,,PreferredMode
> HKR,,DPMS
> HKR,,ICMProfile
> [DPMS]
> HKR,,DPMS,,1
> HKR,,PreferredMode,,"1920,1080,60"
> [MODE1]
> HKR,,MaxResolution,,"1920,1080,60"
> [OVERRIDDEN-EDID.AddReg]
> HKR,"MODES\1920,1080,60",Mode1,,"26.0-140.0,24.0-120.0,+,+"
> [OVERRIDDEN-EDID.CopyFiles]
> ;YourColorProfileFile.icm for non-sRGB displays
> [Strings]
> MFG="EnTech Taiwan"
> DISC="Monitor EDID Override Installation Disk"
> PRODUCTID="Acer HN274H B (ACR02B4 EDID Override)"
> VENDOR="Acer"
> 
> http://forum.donanimhaber.com/m_48363096/mpage_7/tm.htm


What is the best recommendation for s27a950d glasses.
If you have different models in glasses is using?
multiple glasses at the same time works?


----------



## dandon007

Hey,
I bought S23A950D, I just got it today..

I could hook up my PS3 to it using HDMI, the game starts in 3d , I can see blurred (overlayed foreground) images with my bare eyes, but with 3d goggles bundled I can only see the same thing, not proper 3d. I also got message when I paired goggles with my MONITOR, " detected 3d glasses ". But in my smart phone if I see what blutooth (just scan for available devices)devices running, I can only see 3d Monitor, but not my glasses.

Just wondering.. its just glasses fault or something else that somebody here faced same issue?


----------



## Koehler

Looks like it's the glasses fault. Never had that issue before with my Samsung S23A950.


----------



## Deanofski

Hi, i have A950 monitor and it is fantastic 2d but don't buy this monitor if you want 3d
it's good but not perferct on 3d.But i can tell you 100% 2d it's looks just perfect with some good color settings.
If you want movies,games,got with this monitor but if you play all time 3d then go with Asus it's better but is not better as it comes to 2d tnx i hope i help if you have any question please ask me i help


----------



## dandon007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Looks like it's the glasses fault. Never had that issue before with my Samsung S23A950.


THanks for reply Koehler, I am just wondering will 3d ever work on this monitor? did you use it for console 3d or PC 3d?


----------



## matti2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deanofski*
> 
> ... it's looks just perfect with some good color settings...


What settings you use when playing games?


----------



## cgb84

is there software out there to covert mkv to 3d side by sideor top bottom?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgb84*
> 
> is there software out there to covert mkv to 3d side by sideor top bottom?


http://www.leawo.com/3d/mkv-to-3d.html


----------



## ismanto

Hey, anybody experienced some 3D Cross-talk (Ghosting) with the monitor ? It was horrible on my monitor. Any Idea to fix this, or at least reduce them ? My 3D Glasses is the SSG-M3050GB.


----------



## phil750

Hi All,

Brought a SA750 , as i wanted a 27" tv and monitor . Read loads of reviews before hand etc... and this seemed to be the best although one downside , which is i have a nvidia gt 560ti with no display port.
I didnt buy the SA950 because it was £200 more (around $350) and it just wasnt worth it for the fancy stand. And tbh i like the little stand with the 750.

Just to be 100% certain, there is no way i can get 120hz with any cheapish adapter (seen the d400 but it £90!!)?? Not any of the new 1.4a cables hdmi cables, or a dvi to hdmi cable (im using a dvi in graphic card to hdmi in the back of the tv atm).

So my question is what best option to go graphic wise down , amd or nvidia. I have my nvidia working fine with 3d, watch 2 movies and looked good. But for the display port to DVI adapter its £90, so might as well spend £50 and get half decent graphic card.

Any suggustions or links to good ones would be helpful







thanks


----------



## nondas

Hi guys
I am an owner of a samsung sa750d which i connected to a radeon hd 7970 via displayport.
When i start a game using tridef3d software the screen splits in half and then i have to set the monitor to side by side mode manually.
I there some way to make it play in frame sequential mode?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phil750*
> 
> Hi All,
> Brought a SA750 , as i wanted a 27" tv and monitor . Read loads of reviews before hand etc... and this seemed to be the best although one downside , which is i have a nvidia gt 560ti with no display port.
> I didnt buy the SA950 because it was £200 more (around $350) and it just wasnt worth it for the fancy stand. And tbh i like the little stand with the 750.
> Just to be 100% certain, there is no way i can get 120hz with any cheapish adapter (seen the d400 but it £90!!)?? Not any of the new 1.4a cables hdmi cables, or a dvi to hdmi cable (im using a dvi in graphic card to hdmi in the back of the tv atm).
> So my question is what best option to go graphic wise down , amd or nvidia. I have my nvidia working fine with 3d, watch 2 movies and looked good. But for the display port to DVI adapter its £90, so might as well spend £50 and get half decent graphic card.
> Any suggustions or links to good ones would be helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Put your money towards a better GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nondas*
> 
> Hi guys
> I am an owner of a samsung sa750d which i connected to a radeon hd 7970 via displayport.
> When i start a game using tridef3d software the screen splits in half and then i have to set the monitor to side by side mode manually.
> I there some way to make it play in frame sequential mode?


Frame sequential mode should work with 7970 on some games. Some games still don't work.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ismanto*
> 
> Hey, anybody experienced some 3D Cross-talk (Ghosting) with the monitor ? It was horrible on my monitor. Any Idea to fix this, or at least reduce them ? My 3D Glasses is the SSG-M3050GB.


I don't use 3D on my monitors. I have the S23A950D and so far I haven't experienced any ghosting whatsoever.


----------



## wot

Hi guys








I just got s23a750d and I have a problem. When the 750d is connected to displayport (its fine with hdmi but no 120hz) after every restart the monitor turns off.
I also have 2x s23a700d running at 120hz from my single gtx680 with the last driver.

Thanks


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got s23a750d and I have a problem. When the 750d is connected to displayport (its fine with hdmi but no 120hz) after every restart the monitor turns off.
> I also have 2x s23a700d running at 120hz from my single gtx680 with the last driver.
> Thanks


i get the same problem, i have to disconnect/reconnect the power cord at the back for the monitor and then turn the monitor on (while in windows). then go to screen properties and enable "extended display" to get it working...FYI : this is for dual monitors...my IPS never has issues.


----------



## UNOE

Its the Display Port drivers. Try using DVI Dual Link you should have no problems.

edit : sorry I just seen you have 750 monitor. Sorry

I personally had to use DVI Dual Link because Display port disconnects. If anyone knows how to resolve this issue please PM me.


----------



## clerick

I was looking at this monitor as an upgrade and I was wondering about something:
On a few sites i see the S27A950D on sale but with this addition " -W LED/BLU". I'm not finding anything about what it means on the official site, so could someone explain it?


----------



## wot

I've posted this as a bug feedback to Nividia and this is the response
Quote:


> Discussion Thread
> Response Via Email (Ray) 10/12/2012 08:37 AM
> Thanks for the update, the YouTube video is very helpful. I've submitted a bug to our quality lab to replicate the failure. If we are able to replicate the failure then we'll escalate to development to debug.
> 
> Best regards,
> Ray


I hope they can fix this


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> I've posted this as a bug feedback to Nividia and this is the response
> 
> I hope they can fix this


The Display Port bug ? Its on AMD too. I think its a Samsung faulty Display Port Driver.


----------



## dekciW

Yea the bug also exists on other display port monitors its a common thing with display port itself from what I had read in research of a fix.


----------



## phil750

ok ive been a muppet - i been trying to get 120hz on monitor, been out and brought a brand new gtc 660 gfx with a full displayport on the back . Went and brought a displayport cable, to realise that i have the TA750 which has no displayport on the back!

So will a displayport to hdmi cable work? with the displayport in my gfx to hdmi in the back on the tv????


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phil750*
> 
> ok ive been a muppet - i been trying to get 120hz on monitor, been out and brought a brand new gtc 660 gfx with a full displayport on the back . Went and brought a displayport cable, to realise that i have the TA750 which has no displayport on the back!
> So will a displayport to hdmi cable work? with the displayport in my gfx to hdmi in the back on the tv????


I wouldn't like to disappoint you, but here's what I think is the problem: the TA750 does not support 120Hz at full HD. It should support 120Hz for for example movies but only at 720p. Basically, you'll only be able to do 120Hz over Displayport or dual link DVI, but not over HDMI. Unfortunately, the TA750 has HDMI connections only (and maybe scart witch is useless). The monitors that do support 120Hz at full HD are for example the SA750 and SA950.

The TA750 is not a true PC monitor, it is basically a TV/monitor combo...

Btw: please correct me if I'm wrong on any of this, but this is what I learned about this display from reading a hardware.info review (available in dutch only)


----------



## phil750

sadly enough having reading lots of things it seems you are right







i mean i didnt buy it for 120hz, i brought it because i wanted a good 27 inch tv/monitor and it was the best for the price range so it not a massive thing. Just annoying brought gfx though that better than my old one anyway.

Think i will save up some money over next 6 months and get a s950 if they lower bit in price and have 2 x 27inch monitors


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phil750*
> 
> sadly enough having reading lots of things it seems you are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean i didnt buy it for 120hz, i brought it because i wanted a good 27 inch tv/monitor and it was the best for the price range so it not a massive thing. Just annoying brought gfx though that better than my old one anyway.
> Think i will save up some money over next 6 months and get a s950 if they lower bit in price and have 2 x 27inch monitors


Besides not having 120Hz at 1080p, it is still a great display







nice colors as well as design. And the gtx660 is definitely something to have fun with!

If 120Hz is important to you you could consider returning it (to me it was _the_ most important reason to buy the S27A750D), but otherwise I think you'll still enjoy a quality monitor (which you can use as your TV as well, which does not count for the SA750 and SA950).


----------



## phil750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keesgelder*
> 
> Besides not having 120Hz at 1080p, it is still a great display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice colors as well as design. And the gtx660 is definitely something to have fun with!
> If 120Hz is important to you you could consider returning it (to me it was _the_ most important reason to buy the S27A750D), but otherwise I think you'll still enjoy a quality monitor (which you can use as your TV as well, which does not count for the SA750 and SA950).


Yer, tbh there is nothing out there 27 inch that was anywhere near this quality, with 3d and smart tv etc... plus i like buying big things like this
from shops rather than online, so it should do fine







wait untill christmas get some money together and buy 120hz monitor







thanks for your help


----------



## clerick

So I bought this today (950d) and wow it's fantastic. Only thing i'm trying to figure out is : is it possible to use nvidia 3d with newer drivers or is the inf trick only good for 29x?


----------



## alitx3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick*
> 
> So I bought this today (950d) and wow it's fantastic. Only thing i'm trying to figure out is : is it possible to use nvidia 3d with newer drivers or is the inf trick only good for 29x?


as950 nvidia 3d vision enable : EDID-Override.inf driver instal to 3dvision active

Acer HN274H B 3D Monitor (active 120Hz, 3D Vision-ready, supports 3D Lightboost)

Acer-HN274H-B-3D-Monitor-EDID-Override.inf
http://3dvision-blog.com/forum/download/file.php?id=155

http://3dvision-blog.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2025&start=10


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alitx3*
> 
> as950 nvidia 3d vision enable : EDID-Override.inf driver instal to 3dvision active
> Acer HN274H B 3D Monitor (active 120Hz, 3D Vision-ready, supports 3D Lightboost)
> Acer-HN274H-B-3D-Monitor-EDID-Override.inf
> http://3dvision-blog.com/forum/download/file.php?id=155
> http://3dvision-blog.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2025&start=10


Ah i;m getting that monitor shut off problem others are getting. Oh well 3d wasnt why i bought this screen.


----------



## Ian72

Have any of you guys managed to solve the problems with the samsung s23a750d ?

I get the not not optimum mode,black screen,monitor wont come back on unless I disconnect the cables.

Now it looks like I'll have to be without a monitor for weeks while Samsung fix it unless anyone has any ideas?


----------



## wot

YAY!
I just got my new displayport cable (deLock 82772) and SA750 start at the same time with the other two DVI displays (SA700D). So its not a bug, but samsung using cheap dp cables


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> YAY!
> I just got my new displayport cable (deLock 82772) and SA750 start at the same time with the other two DVI displays (SA700D). So its not a bug, but samsung using cheap dp cables


Can you link me the cable / where you bought it from?

I bought a 28AWG displayport cable, hoping that would fix my issues with the monitor (seems like it had with others) not being recognized at start up (happens once in a while)...though it has seemed to improve the stability, I still get that bug (I hardly ever get no optimum signal error, very easy fix anyways - not worried about that). This is the one I got - Monoprice 10ft 28AWG DisplayPort Cable - White: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003L1AFQO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A1IZYUD9B8EI1C

I'm actually not 100% sure if my monitor is not being recognized at startup (occasionally)...or if it's just a very long delay...sometimes if I wait , it starts working again by itself...hmmm.... patience?


----------



## wot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ...


Hello malikq86,
This is the cable (Also 28 AWG)


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> Hello malikq86,
> This is the cable (Also 28 AWG)


Yup that's exactly the cable I bought that solved my issuese (mentioned it a little while back). Nice cable


----------



## Ian72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Can you link me the cable / where you bought it from?
> I bought a 28AWG displayport cable, hoping that would fix my issues with the monitor (seems like it had with others) not being recognized at start up (happens once in a while)...though it has seemed to improve the stability, I still get that bug (I hardly ever get no optimum signal error, very easy fix anyways - not worried about that). This is the one I got - Monoprice 10ft 28AWG DisplayPort Cable - White: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003L1AFQO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A1IZYUD9B8EI1C
> I'm actually not 100% sure if my monitor is not being recognized at startup (occasionally)...or if it's just a very long delay...sometimes if I wait , it starts working again by itself...hmmm.... patience?


Could you tell me the fix Malikq86 for the no optimum signal error please? I get that plus all the other things









And I just wondered what you guys think about the display port problems is it more than likely the type of cable ? Or could be a fault with the port?

Has anyone returned it to samsung and the problem has been solved?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ian72*
> 
> Could you tell me the fix Malikq86 for the no optimum signal error please? I get that plus all the other things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just wondered what you guys think about the display port problems is it more than likely the type of cable ? Or could be a fault with the port?
> Has anyone returned it to samsung and the problem has been solved?


Whenever you get the "No Optimum" error just hit the "change port" button on your monitor (the one in the middle of the arrows) a few times. It will cycle thru HDMI and then back to Displayport...and all will be good again. Takes like 2 seconds to fix.

As for the issues with the monitor (750D) and displayport in general....i guess it's cable related since it looks like some people have completely fixed the issues with buying a new cable. But who really knows for sure.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> Hello malikq86,
> This is the cable (Also 28 AWG)


OK - ill try to hunt this cable down in the USA and give it a try. Might just order and ship to US, if I can't find it anywhere else (or another cable exactly like it). thanks.


----------



## Ian72

I've been using the Delock Display port cable since yesterday and it's made no difference at all









So may people with this problem and Samsung don't seem to care...


----------



## Hazaro

*I sent off an email to Gigabyte and Samsung. I can't find anything for nVidia besides [email protected] Does anyone have an address to use?

Going to list my issues with losing the signal (Black Screen) and a few "Not Optimum Mode" messages as well.

All ECO and Power Save options are off. The fan is running in the monitor.
Running Win 7 64-bi and Gigabyte GTX 670.
I am using a *Samsung S23A750D*. My other monitor is a 2333SW on DVI. (Running Dual monitors)

1) Monitor went black after about 10 hours on. In the middle of playing TorchLight II. Turning it off and on would get me back signal. (I didn't know that the 'Enter' swapped inputs so I did that). Was running 120Hz @ 1080p over the included Samsung DP cable.
After that it happened twice again in 2 hours. The base was very warm to the touch.

2) I opened Window's Screen Resolution tool on the 306.23 drivers and the 750D went black again.

3) Occasionally I will get a "Not Optimum Mode" Message vs. instantly loosing the signal.

4) Sometimes cycling the inputs from DP to HDMI will not help regain the signal back and a power/off is necessary. Sometimes a forced unplug and replug of power.

5) On reading this thread I purchased a Monoprice 10ft 28AWG DisplayPort Cable - White http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-10ft-28AWG-DisplayPort-Cable/dp/B003L1AFQO/

6) Even with this I still get the same issues, although I have noticed that it mostly happens when I enter or exit Locking Windows (Win + L), enter or exit sleep mode, or upon startup. I've had it occur also when changing video game settings (Medium -> High).

Any thoughts? It just seems the Monitor/GPU are not able to talk to each other sometimes. Luckily it has not lost signal when I've been playing a game again so far.


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazaro*
> 
> *I sent off an email to Gigabyte and Samsung. I can't find anything for nVidia besides [email protected] Does anyone have an address to use?
> Going to list my issues with losing the signal (Black Screen) and a few "Not Optimum Mode" messages as well.
> All ECO and Power Save options are off. The fan is running in the monitor.
> Running Win 7 64-bi and Gigabyte GTX 670.
> I am using a *Samsung S23A750D*. My other monitor is a 2333SW on DVI. (Running Dual monitors)
> 1) Monitor went black after about 10 hours on. In the middle of playing TorchLight II. Turning it off and on would get me back signal. (I didn't know that the 'Enter' swapped inputs so I did that). Was running 120Hz @ 1080p over the included Samsung DP cable.
> After that it happened twice again in 2 hours. The base was very warm to the touch.
> 2) I opened Window's Screen Resolution tool on the 306.23 drivers and the 750D went black again.
> 3) Occasionally I will get a "Not Optimum Mode" Message vs. instantly loosing the signal.
> 4) Sometimes cycling the inputs from DP to HDMI will not help regain the signal back and a power/off is necessary. Sometimes a forced unplug and replug of power.
> 5) On reading this thread I purchased a Monoprice 10ft 28AWG DisplayPort Cable - White http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-10ft-28AWG-DisplayPort-Cable/dp/B003L1AFQO/
> 6) Even with this I still get the same issues, although I have noticed that it mostly happens when I enter or exit Locking Windows (Win + L), enter or exit sleep mode, or upon startup. I've had it occur also when changing video game settings (Medium -> High).
> Any thoughts? It just seems the Monitor/GPU are not able to talk to each other sometimes. Luckily it has not lost signal when I've been playing a game again so far.


Yeah just get a de-lock cable as mentioned above


----------



## dekciW

So I'm looking to get my final 750 but I'm not sure where to buy from there is 1 available on amazon and a couple on ebay. But they are all refurbs, and I've read some mixed things about the refurbs. Afaik if I buy through either I don't think I will get sammys warranty either will I? Which would be the easiest to work with if I get a faulty or damaged unit?


----------



## Nocturin

subbed


----------



## northo66

Is there any chance of tricking a modded INF monitor driver file into thinking that you have 3D Vision 2? Think of Alice:Madness Returns and Mirror's Edge with improved brightness *Whistles*
I'm also having trouble understanding on how to set up depth and convergence. I know the keyboard shortcuts and such but I don't know how to set them both up to get proper 3D effect.
Thanks.


----------



## Evil Organ

Hey Folks, i am aware this is the SA750/950 owners thread but i need some advice before possibly buying the TA750. Here is my intended setup, the TA750 hooked up to a Sapphire HD6950, connected by 1.4aHDMI cable.....ok...will this give me the full 120hz potential. I am not really fussed about the 3D capabilities, i just would like to use the display for 120hz in 2D. Any feedback would be awesome.


----------



## phil750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Organ*
> 
> Hey Folks, i am aware this is the SA750/950 owners thread but i need some advice before possibly buying the TA750. Here is my intended setup, the TA750 hooked up to a Sapphire HD6950, connected by 1.4aHDMI cable.....ok...will this give me the full 120hz potential. I am not really fussed about the 3D capabilities, i just would like to use the display for 120hz in 2D. Any feedback would be awesome.


nope - dont make the mistake i did and get the 2 confused - the ta750 does not support 120hz!

saying that still a cracking 27" monitor if find it cheap like i did .


----------



## Evil Organ

They are selling for £350 for the 27'' model at Richer Sounds in Edinburgh, it's a decent price, went to see it in person yesterday and it has a cracking picture. But it seems to me after some homework that the lack of DVI or DisplayPort lock this monitor's potential.


----------



## phil750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Organ*
> 
> They are selling for £350 for the 27'' model at Richer Sounds in Edinburgh, it's a decent price, went to see it in person yesterday and it has a cracking picture. But it seems to me after some homework that the lack of DVI or DisplayPort lock this monitor's potential.


i got it for the same price from birmingham one ! its a good price for it!

For me i got it because it was the only 27 inch tv that was half decent, and thats the size i wanted !
just use dvi to hdmi leads it what i do , im saving up for the sa version so i can have 2 as dual monitors / one for tv and xbox and blu ray.


----------



## spinejam

Subbed -- Great monitor!


----------



## HJP

Hello everyone.







Which HDMI version does the S27A750D have?


----------



## linkin93

Has anyone managed to solve the "not optimum mode" with displayport on the S23A750D? It's driving me mad, after alt-tabbing into or out of a game it does it over and over again. I've gone through different cables and everything, tried updating the firmware (which gave me a red screen for about 5 minutes, then it told me there was no update)


----------



## wot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> Has anyone managed to solve the "not optimum mode" with displayport on the S23A750D? It's driving me mad, after alt-tabbing into or out of a game it does it over and over again. I've gone through different cables and everything, tried updating the firmware (which gave me a red screen for about 5 minutes, then it told me there was no update)


Yes. I'm using deLock 82772 cable and 310.33 driver for 2 week without any problems.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keesgelder*
> 
> I wouldn't like to disappoint you, but here's what I think is the problem: the TA750 does not support 120Hz at full HD. It should support 120Hz for for example movies but only at 720p. Basically, you'll only be able to do 120Hz over Displayport or dual link DVI, but not over HDMI. Unfortunately, the TA750 has HDMI connections only (and maybe scart witch is useless). The monitors that do support 120Hz at full HD are for example the SA750 and SA950.
> The TA750 is not a true PC monitor, it is basically a TV/monitor combo...
> Btw: please correct me if I'm wrong on any of this, but this is what I learned about this display from reading a hardware.info review (available in dutch only)


Agreed. I have the SA950 and it fully does 3D at Full HD (1080p).

The TA750 series are exactly what you said, a TV/monitor combo.

I have the Samsung S23A950 and it does 3D at full HD. I don't see the importance in 3D really. 3D is a gimmick and only becomes amazing for 50"+ TV's.


----------



## Daste

Hey guys, got the 750d planning to get 2 more of these bad boys but 750s are sold out everywhere i look >< 700d's doesn't have dp which i seriously need. so planning to jump for the 950d's. has anyone tried removing the bezel of the 950's? How are the screens next to eachother( 950 and 750)? i read they are using the same panel and everything but worried one is glossy and all.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daste*
> 
> Hey guys, got the 750d planning to get 2 more of these bad boys but 750s are sold out everywhere i look >< 700d's doesn't have dp which i seriously need. so planning to jump for the 950d's. has anyone tried removing the bezel of the 950's? How are the screens next to eachother( 950 and 750)? i read they are using the same panel and everything but worried one is glossy and all.


Why would you remove the bezel of the 950s?

I have the Samsung S23A950D and it's the best monitor for gaming I've ever had. 120Hz and the best color quality out of all 120Hz monitors.

The glossy screen has never been an issue for me.

I prefer glossy over AG.


----------



## Daste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Why would you remove the bezel of the 950s?
> I have the Samsung S23A950D and it's the best monitor for gaming I've ever had. 120Hz and the best color quality out of all 120Hz monitors.
> The glossy screen has never been an issue for me.
> I prefer glossy over AG.


Well why not?







Was planning to try them on landscape , then portrait to see which fit me more.I'm planning to strip them for a better viewing experience. Yeah i agree i absolutely love my 750s, seriously damn samsung for discontinuing them!


----------



## BinZz

I have just bought the Samsung S27A750D.
I have the SAPPHIRE Toxic HD 7970 GHZ 6gb edition.
I want to use the display port. to enjoy 1920x1080 @120hz.

I have heard that there are problems with the displayport , can someone please elaborate ?


----------



## BinZz

omg , i had the magical post that stopped the flow!


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinZz*
> 
> I have just bought the Samsung S27A750D.
> I have the SAPPHIRE Toxic HD 7970 GHZ 6gb edition.
> I want to use the display port. to enjoy 1920x1080 @120hz.
> I have heard that there are problems with the displayport , can someone please elaborate ?


Download this update then it should work:

http://www.samsung.com/au/support/newsalert/view?spp_news_seq=36090


----------



## PCM2

Be aware that the 'SA' series spans several subseries. That update doesn't actually apply to the S27A750D and certainly doesn't rectify the DisplayPort issues some people are having. These issues are far more common on Nvidia hardware so I really wouldn't worry about it BinZz.


----------



## BinZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Download this update then it should work:
> http://www.samsung.com/au/support/newsalert/view?spp_news_seq=36090


i will try to check it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Be aware that the 'SA' series spans several subseries. That update doesn't actually apply to the S27A750D and certainly doesn't rectify the DisplayPort issues some people are having. These issues are far more common on Nvidia hardware so I really wouldn't worry about it BinZz.


loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
you got post #1337 of 1337









So as i am using AMD i shall not have any issues ?
good to know


----------



## PCM2

Haha. Just what I was aiming for.







Yeah I've used the S27A750D and S27A950D on 3 separate AMD GPUs without any issues. Other users seem to report the same.


----------



## dekciW

So I have my third monitor on the way, and I'm curious just now finding out that you cannot run eyefinity off 2 cards in CFX? (i.e. Monitors 1-2 on Card 1 and Monitor 3 on Card 2.) Or am I simply overlooking an option in CCC? When CFX is active only the monitor connected to Card 1 is detected the monitor I had running on Card 2 is no where to be found?? If I turn off CFX both monitors display and work fine...The reason I wanted to have them separated per card was to keep temps/clocks down if possible, but looks like that's out of the question, Unless someone can chime in on a work around?

If not I'm guessing I need to get an Active Displayport -Dual Link DVI-D Adapter to run out of the DVI ports from card 1 since there is only 2 displayport connections on Card 1, Since that seems to be the only way to get the 120hz goodiiness from the 3rd monitor.

Please someone correct me and tell me it is totaly possible to run monitors to separate cards in CFX!


----------



## Nocturin

IIRC Eyfinity needs to have all the displays connected to the first card







.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> IIRC Eyfinity needs to have all the displays connected to the first card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes that is correct.


----------



## Creo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Download this update then it should work:
> http://www.samsung.com/au/support/newsalert/view?spp_news_seq=36090


I've not applied any firmware updates since buying the monitor. Should I apply this ? I've tried looking on the various samsung sites for firmware updates but none of them reference this download...

I'm on a GTX580 and S27A950D monitor

edit: meh, ran it and the updater told me I was on the latest firmware.


----------



## PCM2

What did I say on my post just after that one about the firmware?


----------



## HJP

Hello everyone.







I bought the S27A750D yesterday and i'm really loving it so far.







And i have a couple of questions.

1- I tried Tridef 3D. And when i set the 3D mode on my monitor to frame sequential, i just get 2 side by side images. How can i fix that?

2- Is it possible to use Nvidia's 3D Vision without actually having a 3D vision glasses? Like, is there a way to trick the driver into thinking that samsung glasse are Nvidia's?


----------



## Creo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> What did I say on my post just after that one about the firmware?


Lol you stalker! I did check your site but couldn't see anything about it so I thought you may have missed it


----------



## dekciW

3rd monitor has arrived! Bought it from major mullet, and OMG that is a lot of monitor....









Can anyone tell me if this adapter will work for 120hz? It says its an active adapter but I dont see any USB or other way of getting power to the adapter. It always says its eyefinity compatible and supports res. up to 1920x1200.

http://www.centralcomputers.com/commerce/catalog/product.jsp?product_id=82978&czuid=1352788591609


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creo*
> 
> Lol you stalker! I did check your site but couldn't see anything about it so I thought you may have missed it


I mentioned it on our social networks (be sure to follow them







) then discovered by testing on 2 S27A750Ds that the firmware update didn't apply to them. It is quite annoying of Samsung to get people's hopes up by being so unspecific about their firmware releases.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HJP*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the S27A750D yesterday and i'm really loving it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i have a couple of questions.
> 1- I tried Tridef 3D. And when i set the 3D mode on my monitor to frame sequential, i just get 2 side by side images. How can i fix that?
> 2- Is it possible to use Nvidia's 3D Vision without actually having a 3D vision glasses? Like, is there a way to trick the driver into thinking that samsung glasse are Nvidia's?


The answers can be found here:

http://www.tridef.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&p=12827
Quote:


> If you want that your TV does process the 3D image, then you would need to set another mode in Ignition.
> Check the manual to see if your monitor supports Frame-packing or Side-by-Side, then setup Ignition accordingly.
> 
> And about your question:
> TriDef does always process the 3D images. The only difference is how the two images will be sent to your TV. Most common are "Side-By-Side", "Interlaced" and "Frame-Packing". If the images are sent as Side-by-Side or Frame-Packing, your TV will "split" the two images and display them in line interlaced mode. But again there is no 3D processing from your TV.


----------



## keesgelder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> 3rd monitor has arrived! Bought it from major mullet, and OMG that is a lot of monitor....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this adapter will work for 120hz? It says its an active adapter but I dont see any USB or other way of getting power to the adapter. It always says its eyefinity compatible and supports res. up to 1920x1200.
> http://www.centralcomputers.com/commerce/catalog/product.jsp?product_id=82978&czuid=1352788591609


Beware! That adapter will _not_ work! I suspected it not to, because it only supports resolutions up to 1920x1200. Generally, if it doesn't support higher resolutions than that, it won't support 120Hz either. I checked the manufacturers website and my thoughts were confirmed, at the end of their description they say '(single link DVI-D)'. So it is single link, while you need dual link.

If you want 120Hz, you'll bee looking at way more expensive adapters. Examples that should to the trick include this one from club3d, apples adapter (is mini display port though, but that can be converted with a really cheap cable), or generally one of these. Yup, they're incredibly expensive (around a hundred bucks). Edit: this one is confirmed to be working at 120Hz by a customer.

Little background: with dual link DVI you can have either a higher resolution or 120Hz, but both is not even possible







. The limitations of cable technology







. The same story holds for display port. With HDMI or single link DVI you can have only up to 1920x1200 resolutions _@ 60Hz_; no higher resolutions, no 120Hz. (I believe newer versions like 1.3 do support more, but that is generally not supported by the devices).

Besides all this, congratulations on your third one! I'd love to see some pics of that setup!


----------



## dekciW

Ok so now I've been looking into this a little and here is the problem I am seeing...Everything is worded as Displayport "TO" DVI Dual Link, as in Displayport is the input signal (Displayport side connects to gfx card) and DVI Dual Link is the output signal (The signal after its been converted which connects to the monitor).

I remember reading in the past that in order to run eyefinity you needed at least 1 displayport capable monitor, and I'm guessing the other 2 monitors were either dvi/hdmi/vga (didn't matter). Right now I am using both of my available Displayport ports, to run 2 monitors. So what I need is a DVI Dual Link "TO" Displayport adapter (passive?) (because I am already using the 2 Displayport ports I have, and all 3 monitors are displayport input), Otherwise I need a Bi-Directional Active DVI Dual Link "TO" Displayport adapter (powered). Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Here is some interesting information I found in my search for anyone interested in how I came to this conclusion. Notice how requiring an active adapter is to convert a "DISPLAYPORT" signal to HDMI/VGA/DVI, not the other way around where I need to convert a "DVI" signal to Displayport.

www.overclock.net/t/721931/active-vs-passive-displayport-adapters-the-truth


----------



## Trials

Been a while since I've been here but i was thinking about picking up a new 7 series AMD gpu and I've noticed that they all come with 2 Mini DPs on them, in order to get the S27A750D 120hz to work you need to use the DP port. Would a full size to mini DP work for this monitor? to get 120hz to work?


----------



## dekciW

yes I have and am using 2 atm.


----------



## Mergatroid

Hi Guys. I just picked up a S27A950D today, so I'm a bit of a noob at this.

I'm using the dual link DVI-D cable that came with it, direct from the monitor into my Sapphire HD6970 (no adapters).

I cannot get 120Hz on the desktop at any resolution (I have tried 1920 x 1080 and 1280 x 720).

Am I missing something? Do I have to spend another $100 on an active display port cable? I got $150 off this monitor, but it doesn't seem like a big saving if I still have to spend another $100.


----------



## hugo19941994

Try connecting the cable to the other DVI port on your graphics card


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hugo19941994*
> 
> Try connecting the cable to the other DVI port on your graphics card


Face palm time.

When I first set the monitor up, I had two connected. I removed my primary display and set the SA950 in it's place. This made it primary, but ID #2.

Of course, I wanted my primary monitor to be ID 1. So, I played around with it for an hour, removing and reinstalling drivers, and finally swapping ports, and again removing and reinstalling the drivers, before finally I got it to be Primary monitor and ID #1.

That's when I tested the refresh rate, and it was limited to 60Hz. It just never occurred to me that one DVI port would do 120Hz and the other would not. So, now I'm back where I was, with my primary monitor ID #2, and my other 27" monitor ID #1.

Thanks for your help. +++


----------



## dekciW

Soooooo it looks like there is no way to convert a DVI signal into display port..So now I am stuck with the question should I try to source a 6970 eyefinity and run trifire or sell my cards and get a 7970 or 2







. Thing I'm worried about is 8series is right around the corner...and is most likely gonna be perfect for 120hz eyefinity to the max! 6970 are discontinued everywhere but I may be able to find one at frys on clearance or for cheap, specially with all the blackfriday stuff going on.

If im running 3 displayports I shouldn't need any converters or powered anything right? because DP doesn't have the clock's that you convert in the first place...


----------



## Lenov0

Hi, how can i see 3d bluray with this monitor?
and what i need?

i have a GTX580 and bluray drive...

i have tried with the powerdvd software but doesn't work...

some of you can watch bluray in 3d with this monitor????

Thank you
Lenov0

PS: sorry for my bad english....


----------



## Krud

Did you download the tridef software?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mergatroid

I could be wrong, but I don't think you need the tridef software for 3D video.

For regular 2D video, I was able to use the 2D to 3D feature of the monitor to get them to work in 3D. The 3D is not "in your face" as most 3D is, but did provide depth for many scenes (which was pretty cool).

For 3D blu-ray, you need HDMI (or you will be stuck in 480p). When you play the 3D blu-ray, it should look funny (blurred). Use the 3D control on the monitor to switch to the appropriate mode. Of course, I'm not 100% sure if the blu-ray drive in your computer needs to be able to handle 3D or if all of them will. I have an ASUS blu-ray burner in my computer and I have not tried it out for playing blu-rays yet. I just picked up WinDVD Pro at half price, and I will be experimenting with this a little this weekend.


----------



## welshmouse

Hey all, Just got my SA23950d and its awesome, but I have a really strange issue.

If I set brightness to anything other the 100, i get a strange buzzing noise from somewhere in the panel. Its hard to pinpoint, but i think its coming for the bottom right hand side.

I have calibrated it as best I can with brightness at 100 (its actually not too bad. With hdmi black level to low, gamma mode 3, r g b at 43 50 53 respectively and then contrast at 58, it actually looks pretty nice. though over satturated and quite washed out at the high end). Obviously this still isn't ideal though. I really don't want to have to RMA the monitor so any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## dekciW

I had it running at 100% and its really hard on your eyes. My lady kept telling me my eyes were super blood shot all the time so I lowered it to about 25-35 and haven't heard anything since. As for the sound I have no idea you should talk to samsung on that one.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> Hey all, Just got my SA23950d and its awesome, but I have a really strange issue.
> If I set brightness to anything other the 100, i get a strange buzzing noise from somewhere in the panel. Its hard to pinpoint, but i think its coming for the bottom right hand side.
> I have calibrated it as best I can with brightness at 100 (its actually not too bad. With hdmi black level to low, gamma mode 3, r g b at 43 50 53 respectively and then contrast at 58, it actually looks pretty nice. though over satturated and quite washed out at the high end). Obviously this still isn't ideal though. I really don't want to have to RMA the monitor so any tips would be appreciated.


Never had that issue with my Samsung S23A950D.

I adjusted the brightness on my S23A950D and I'm not hearing any buzzing noise.

Perhaps you got a faulty monitor. You should contact the retailer to get a replacement.


----------



## welshmouse

discovered that the noise is actually coming from the power brick.

doesn't seem very safe...


----------



## Mergatroid

It's just a buzzing coil or transformer. There is no safety issue here, just an annoyance issue. Contact Samsung and see if they will let you just return the adapter.

I have seen other monitors with internal power supplies do this exact same thing. When we get one in our shop I just replace the power board. In this case, you'll need to have the ac adapter replaced. The only other option I can suggest is to try plugging it into a different outlet on a different circuit and see if maybe some noise in the power line was causing the issue.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> discovered that the noise is actually coming from the power brick.
> doesn't seem very safe...


That's not dangerous at all. Ask Samsung for a replacement.


----------



## Searching81

Apologies if this has been covered before, but I couldn't find a definitive answer by searching/browsing this thread.

Is there a proper fix for the "screen turning off" issue when running from the DisplayPort? I just bought a S27A950 to add to my existing dual screen setup. I've set the SA950 up as my primary monitor via DisplayPort and the older monitors are connected via DVI ports. The SA950 occasionally goes blank... I've seen numerous reports of this from others on various forums on the web.... the only real solution given has been to not use DisplayPort on the SA950... that seems like a pretty poor option... have Samsung still not fixed this problem? Is the DisplayPort on the SA950 completely useless?

I'm guessing I'm going to have to move the SA950 to the dual link DVI and move the old monitor from there to the HDMI.

Not sure if it makes any difference, but my videocard is an Asus 660 Ti. (Incidentally, this is also causing me some unrelated issues... since the recent Asus BIOS update, the DisplayPort is disabled on post screen/restart/bootup and I have to log into Windows and re-enable the monitor to use it.... problem only happens with all three monitors plugged in... DisplayPort stays on after restart/bootup if I only have a total of two monitors connected).


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searching81*
> 
> Apologies if this has been covered before, but I couldn't find a definitive answer by searching/browsing this thread.
> Is there a proper fix for the "screen turning off" issue when running from the DisplayPort? I just bought a S27A950 to add to my existing dual screen setup. I've set the SA950 up as my primary monitor via DisplayPort and the older monitors are connected via DVI ports. The SA950 occasionally goes blank... I've seen numerous reports of this from others on various forums on the web.... the only real solution given has been to not use DisplayPort on the SA950... that seems like a pretty poor option... have Samsung still not fixed this problem? Is the DisplayPort on the SA950 completely useless?
> I'm guessing I'm going to have to move the SA950 to the dual link DVI and move the old monitor from there to the HDMI.
> Not sure if it makes any difference, but my videocard is an Asus 660 Ti. (Incidentally, this is also causing me some unrelated issues... since the recent Asus BIOS update, the DisplayPort is disabled on post screen/restart/bootup and I have to log into Windows and re-enable the monitor to use it.... problem only happens with all three monitors plugged in... DisplayPort stays on after restart/bootup if I only have a total of two monitors connected).


Wow, that really sucks. I would have returned it already if I had of come across that problem. I bet it needs a firmware update, but how Samsung does firmware updates on their monitors is unknown to me. I know Viewsonic will make you send the unit into a repair shop for a firmware update, and some other companies monitors can have it done through a USB port, but I haven't looked into it on Samsung monitors.

The really sucky thing is it can be hard to get straight answers from Samsung. Their support isn't very good even though their products are pretty sweet. You could get an display port to DVI adapter and use one of your other monitors on the DP output of your video card. The DVI-D Dual works great on this monitor so far.

In one of my previous posts I mentioned I was going to experiment with blu-rays and 3D this weekend.

I have an ASUS Blu-ray burner, and Corel WinDVD Pro 2010. I installed the WinDVD Pro and tried Blu-rays, and they work fine, however all the 3D options were greyed out. I was going to purchase a 3D Blu-ray just for experimenting, but since the options were greyed out I think I might just be wasting my money.

I'm wondering if they may be because I'm not using HDMI? I know there are DRM issues if you don't use HDMI, however the movies I tried worked fine in what looked like 1080p. The monitor was in 1080p, but I couldn't tell if the BR Drive was outputting in 1080p, or just 480p and the system was upconverting it to 1080p.

I have heard in my line of work (and actually experienced it) that if you are not using HDMI (like some of the older plasma TVs with just component outputs) that you cannot view Blu-rays in HD and they will only work in 480p. This is because the component outputs are just outputs and have no two-way communication, while HDMI is a BUS and the DRM can communicate between the blu-ray player and the display device.

I did plug my PC into my HDTV using HDMI and I know the resulting picture was 1080p because of how sharp it was. If anyone gets 3D Blu-rays to work on this monitor in any way other than plugging a PS3 or Blu-ray player into it (in other words, using a PC) please let us know how you managed it.


----------



## alitx3

3D vision 2 enable 310,61,......ok Samsung 3D S27A950D S23A950D S23A750D S23A700D




http://uploaded.net/file/b2prg0yi 7zip
http://uploaded.net/file/y5vx3ja8 rar
http://netload.in/dateirSxQbHUdUu.htm
http://depositfiles.com/files/azum7k5mb
acer HN274H dvi-d ınstall
win7 - win8 , x86-x64 3d vision 2 activited , nvidia 310,61 , 310,64 ........................... ok
Works with all nvidia Drivers.
samsung is working with glasses


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searching81*
> 
> Apologies if this has been covered before, but I couldn't find a definitive answer by searching/browsing this thread.
> Is there a proper fix for the "screen turning off" issue when running from the DisplayPort? I just bought a S27A950 to add to my existing dual screen setup. I've set the SA950 up as my primary monitor via DisplayPort and the older monitors are connected via DVI ports. The SA950 occasionally goes blank... I've seen numerous reports of this from others on various forums on the web.... the only real solution given has been to not use DisplayPort on the SA950... that seems like a pretty poor option... have Samsung still not fixed this problem? Is the DisplayPort on the SA950 completely useless?
> I'm guessing I'm going to have to move the SA950 to the dual link DVI and move the old monitor from there to the HDMI.
> Not sure if it makes any difference, but my videocard is an Asus 660 Ti. (Incidentally, this is also causing me some unrelated issues... since the recent Asus BIOS update, the DisplayPort is disabled on post screen/restart/bootup and I have to log into Windows and re-enable the monitor to use it.... problem only happens with all three monitors plugged in... DisplayPort stays on after restart/bootup if I only have a total of two monitors connected).


Samsung released a new firmware update a couple of months ago:

http://www.samsung.com/au/support/newsalert/view?spp_news_seq=36090

Most people said that their monitors don't have the screen turning off issue after downloading and installing that update.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Samsung released a new firmware update a couple of months ago:
> http://www.samsung.com/au/support/newsalert/view?spp_news_seq=36090
> Most people said that their monitors don't have the screen turning off issue after downloading and installing that update.


Actually that firmware is not applicable to the SA750 or SA950 series monitors and is for some of the lower-end models. I have attempted to apply this firmware update to a number of S27A750D and S27A950D units and it was not applicable to those models. The SA series of monitors is very broad and this firmware is most likely aimed at lower models such as the SA350 series. I have had a number of users contact me stating their disappointment that the firmware wouldn't install on their SA750s - it simply isn't meant for them.


----------



## Orchidaceae

what happened to these ones?? i cant seem to find either of them s23a750d,s27a750d, s27a950d on some shops that ship to my coutry (EU)...
althought last week i checked they were on stock...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orchidaceae*
> 
> what happened to these ones?? i cant seem to find either of them s23a750d,s27a750d, s27a950d on some shops that ship to my coutry (EU)...
> althought last week i checked they were on stock...


I don't know if these guys will ship to the EU or not, but you can email them and ask. They have stock, and it's on sale right now:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX33610

Has anyone found a better pair of glasses that work with this monitor? The glasses that come with it suffer from a lot of cross talk.


----------



## dekciW

So with the 8 series being pushed back I think I've decided to try and source a 6990 for my tri 750 setup. That way at least it will be Quadfire and should be able to handle all 3 monitors with eye-candy pretty well. Anyone know any place I could try to source a XFX 6990 for not an arm and a leg? The high end 6XXX series seems to have almost dropped off the map entirely...I was thinking maybe dealing with xfx directly, any ideas? I seem to be reading a lot of mixed reviews about 6 series quadfire.


----------



## Searching81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Samsung released a new firmware update a couple of months ago:
> http://www.samsung.com/au/support/newsalert/view?spp_news_seq=36090
> Most people said that their monitors don't have the screen turning off issue after downloading and installing that update.


I'd already tried that update, but it doesn't install... no update available.

Got the monitor connected to dual link DVI now, so no more screen-blanking, plus the updated video BIOS problem I mentioned above doesn't seem to be an issue if none of the three monitors are on DisplayPort. Not the greatest solution, I'll admit, but at least everything is working. Spent too many hours trying to fix it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alitx3*
> 
> 3D vision 2 enable 310,61,......ok Samsung 3D S27A950D S23A950D S23A750D S23A700D
> 
> http://uploaded.net/file/b2prg0yi 7zip
> http://uploaded.net/file/y5vx3ja8 rar
> http://netload.in/dateirSxQbHUdUu.htm
> http://depositfiles.com/files/azum7k5mb
> acer HN274H dvi-d ınstall
> win7 - win8 , x86-x64 3d vision 2 activited , nvidia 310,61 , 310,64 ........................... ok
> Works with all nvidia Drivers.


Regarding that EDID override driver, is there a way to make it work with the supplied Samsung glasses, or do you need 3D Vision hardware? I'd be prepared to buy the 3D Vision kit, except it looks like nvidia are committed to disabling the hacks for non-official monitors as they update drivers, which means the 3D Vision kit could become useless at some point unless I freeze my drivers on the current version.


----------



## Orchidaceae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I don't know if these guys will ship to the EU or not, but you can email them and ask. They have stock, and it's on sale right now:
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX33610
> Has anyone found a better pair of glasses that work with this monitor? The glasses that come with it suffer from a lot of cross talk.


well they dont ship...and yes it seems they kinda discontinued in german shops...in some of them it says "the product is no longer available" and it doesnt mean its out of stock..so im kinda dissapointed..

but i found the asus vg278he at 385 euro..i think its good catch..


----------



## alitx3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searching81*
> 
> Regarding that EDID override driver, is there a way to make it work with the supplied Samsung glasses, or do you need 3D Vision hardware? I'd be prepared to buy the 3D Vision kit, except it looks like nvidia are committed to disabling the hacks for non-official monitors as they update drivers, which means the 3D Vision kit could become useless at some point unless I freeze my drivers on the current version.


samsung is working with glasses.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Actually that firmware is not applicable to the SA750 or SA950 series monitors and is for some of the lower-end models. I have attempted to apply this firmware update to a number of S27A750D and S27A950D units and it was not applicable to those models. The SA series of monitors is very broad and this firmware is most likely aimed at lower models such as the SA350 series. I have had a number of users contact me stating their disappointment that the firmware wouldn't install on their SA750s - it simply isn't meant for them.


Are you sure?

Samsung's SA series are the:

*23":* S23A700D, S23A750D, S23A950D
*27":* S27A750D, S27A950D.


----------



## senna89

*Excuse me, only two questions :*

All Samsung T series have the 120Hz enable only for 720p or during the 3D mode, so nothing 120fps in games ? I'm speaking about TA750, TA950, TB750 and TB950..........

And the actually Samsung gaming series ( SA950D, SA750D and SA700D ) are out of production ?
if yes what are your replace models ?


----------



## Nocturin

T series cannot display 120hz for 2D at all. No 120hz, only 3d.

S series gets you 120hz all around.

Pick the S series

I want one of these:

http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/monitors/LS23A700DS/ZA.


----------



## BinZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> *Excuse me, only two questions :*
> All Samsung T series have the 120Hz enable only for 720p or during the 3D mode, so nothing 120fps in games ? I'm speaking about TA750, TA950, TB750 and TB950..........
> And the actually Samsung gaming series ( SA950D, SA750D and SA700D ) are out of production ?
> if yes what are your replace models ?


Out of production









That's why i can't find the S27A950D for the past few months.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinZz*
> 
> Out of production
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why i can't find the S27A950D for the past few months.


why ?
and what are the replace models ?


----------



## BinZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> why ?
> and what are the replace models ?


Here in Egypt , i can't find any S27A950D


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searching81*
> 
> I'd already tried that update, but it doesn't install... no update available.
> Got the monitor connected to dual link DVI now, so no more screen-blanking, plus the updated video BIOS problem I mentioned above doesn't seem to be an issue if none of the three monitors are on DisplayPort. Not the greatest solution, I'll admit, but at least everything is working. Spent too many hours trying to fix it.
> Regarding that EDID override driver, is there a way to make it work with the supplied Samsung glasses, or do you need 3D Vision hardware? I'd be prepared to buy the 3D Vision kit, except it looks like nvidia are committed to disabling the hacks for non-official monitors as they update drivers, which means the 3D Vision kit could become useless at some point unless I freeze my drivers on the current version.


Really? Wow, it's just amazing how some companies have no clue. I was going to purchase nvidia cards the next time I upgraded because imo it seems I've had my share of driver issues, and I would like to have physics built in and a few other things.

Now that I have such a nice expensive monitor that will do 120Hz and 3D, do they think I'm going to purchase one of their video cards _if_ they are going out of their way to make sure some brands of monitor won't work?

I mean really, they could have sold me one or two high end video cards plus their crappy 3D Vision kit, but not now. I'm not going to abandon such an expensive monitor when I purchase nvidia GPUs, so I guess I won't be purchasing them. I'll look into this again next time I go to update my video cards, and if this holds true I won't go nvidia.

Talk about a stupid marketing decision. I'd fire that genius. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinZz*
> 
> Here in Egypt , i can't find any S27A950D


me too in italy, nothing at all, only some T series.


----------



## Deanofski

Let's try to find what is the best settings for 950 monitor
contrast ?
colors
.... ???
step by step please help


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deanofski*
> 
> Let's try to find what is the best settings for 950 monitor
> contrast ?
> colors
> .... ???
> step by step please help


You need to buy a calibration package if you want to accurately calibrate your monitor.

However, I did mine through eye.


----------



## Pentium4

Deanofski,

After pressing the Factory default setting to ensure everything was restored correctly, I then set mine to "Dynamic" which does everything for you on the fly, and for me at least, I find the colours/sharpness/brightness etc., absolutely perfect







You'll find it greys out the other settings so there is no need to fiddle about with anything else, which is a time saver as well


----------



## Koehler

Anyone hear of the new Samsung 120Hz monitor series they're releasing in 2013?


----------



## iDShaDoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Anyone hear of the new Samsung 120Hz monitor series they're releasing in 2013?


This what I'd like to know too.

Hopefully they fix things and make it more of a normal shape so you can remove it from the stand and wall mount it if you want to.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Anyone hear of the new Samsung 120Hz monitor series they're releasing in 2013?


I want to know too.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDShaDoW*
> 
> This what I'd like to know too.
> Hopefully they fix things and make it more of a normal shape so you can remove it from the stand and wall mount it if you want to.


Samsung should consider making 1440p and 1600p 120Hz monitors.


----------



## BinZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Samsung should consider making 1440p and 1600p 120Hz monitors.


Imagine a 10-bit color (1.07bil) 1440p running at 120Hz







, Wondering what kind of cards could run this


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Anyone hear of the new Samsung 120Hz monitor series they're releasing in 2013?


linky?


----------



## PCM2

There is no linky, just speculation. CES 2013 isn't far off and if anything shows up it will likely be there.


----------



## Nocturin




----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> There is no linky, just speculation. CES 2013 isn't far off and if anything shows up it will likely be there.


Samsung stated they won't be unveiling the Samsung Galaxy S4 in CES 2013 so new monitors are likely.

Samsung seriously needs to release 120Hz 1440p S-IPS panels.


----------



## Mergatroid

IPS + 120Hz + 1440p = more than I'm willing to pay for a monitor.

The SA950 cost me $550 (which was on sale at a discount of $150 at the time). That's about as much as I'm willing to pay. I'm sure others would pay far more, but it seems that the higher the price, the smaller the market.

I was looking at some high res monitors at the time, and wow, those suckers are pricy too (although some of them are approaching reasonable). The ones I was looking at (ASUS, Samsung, HP and others) were anywhere from about $700 to over $1000. What sort of price would we be looking at to include IPS, 120Hz and 1440p? And then I'd get kicked out of my favorite computer store for drooling on the display monitor.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> IPS + 120Hz + 1440p = more than I'm willing to pay for a monitor.
> The SA950 cost me $550 (which was on sale at a discount of $150 at the time). That's about as much as I'm willing to pay. I'm sure others would pay far more, but it seems that the higher the price, the smaller the market.
> I was looking at some high res monitors at the time, and wow, those suckers are pricy too (although some of them are approaching reasonable). The ones I was looking at (ASUS, Samsung, HP and others) were anywhere from about $700 to over $1000. What sort of price would we be looking at to include IPS, 120Hz and 1440p? And then I'd get kicked out of my favorite computer store for drooling on the display monitor.


Official 120hz support? Over a thousand, most likely - closer to 2k probably.

Unofficial overclocking to 120hz is ~$500-650 ATM? And very hard to get.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> IPS + 120Hz + 1440p = more than I'm willing to pay for a monitor.
> The SA950 cost me $550 (which was on sale at a discount of $150 at the time). That's about as much as I'm willing to pay. I'm sure others would pay far more, but it seems that the higher the price, the smaller the market.
> I was looking at some high res monitors at the time, and wow, those suckers are pricy too (although some of them are approaching reasonable). The ones I was looking at (ASUS, Samsung, HP and others) were anywhere from about $700 to over $1000. What sort of price would we be looking at to include IPS, 120Hz and 1440p? And then I'd get kicked out of my favorite computer store for drooling on the display monitor.


Samsung *should* be releasing a new 120Hz monitor series.

New gaming 120Hz monitors are a very likely possibility considering that Samsung hasn't released any gaming monitors for some time now.

I'm excited to see if they release any new PLS monitors.


----------



## Mergatroid

I came across this:

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Displays/Achieva-Shimian-27-Monitor-Review-1440p-IPS-Display-Under-350/Overclocking

Apparently, if you're not picky about getting a warranty (which I am), you can pick up a 1440p monitor with an IPS panel for under $400.

I would love the higher resolution, but I don't think I could really get into a monitor with basically no warranty beyond DOA. This model will allowing overclocking up to 120Hz, if anyone cares to test their luck. It's also luck of the draw as to whether or not you get bad pixels, and that under a particular number is still considered non-defective. This is common with cheaper manufacturers who follow a standard regarding bad pixels. Many manufacturers now have a zero bad pixel policy. Still, it's a great deal for those willing to risk it. Many people have reported getting perfectly good monitors this way. With those specs, it's very tempting.


----------



## BinZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Official 120hz support? Over a thousand, most likely - closer to 2k probably.
> Unofficial overclocking to 120hz is ~$500-650 ATM? And very hard to get.


I couldn't find any at all.


----------



## SeekerZA

Is the moniter straight forward to setup with a nvidia GPU? i've read some time back( Months of months ago) some conflicts with the 950D and a nvidia GPU for 3d use?? and 2D 120hz? Please update me what to expect if i were to purchase the 950D? it's in the pipeline for early 2013. (i have a GTX680)


----------



## someonewhy

I have a week left before purchasing this monitor....should i wait or?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Is the moniter straight forward to setup with a nvidia GPU? i've read some time back( Months of months ago) some conflicts with the 950D and a nvidia GPU for 3d use?? and 2D 120hz? Please update me what to expect if i were to purchase the 950D? it's in the pipeline for early 2013. (i have a GTX680)


A few pages back, someone posted a comment that nVidia was going out of their way to make sure monitors not supported by them wouldn't work with their 3D.

If you've got your heart set on nVidia cards and this monitor, if I was you I would email nVidia and see what they say.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *someonewhy*
> 
> I have a week left before purchasing this monitor....should i wait or?


What are you waiting for? From what I hear, these monitors are starting to become a little hard to find in some places. Are you waiting for a sale or something?

If you live in Canada, you can get it at $150 off at memoryexpress.com right now.


----------



## someonewhy

I heard the monitor S23A950D doesn't support real 120hz and a real 3D is that true?


----------



## Roxborough

@someonewhy

No, this is not true. Where did you read this?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *someonewhy*
> 
> I heard the monitor S23A950D doesn't support real 120hz and a real 3D is that true?


Your thinking of the T23A950

The S27A950 does all that correctly








.


----------



## someonewhy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Your thinking of the T23A950
> The S27A950 does all that correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


And the 23"inch model does the same thing as the S27?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *someonewhy*
> 
> And the 23"inch model does the same thing as the S27?


23 and 27 are interchangable


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *someonewhy*
> 
> I heard the monitor S23A950D doesn't support real 120hz and a real 3D is that true?


I have the Samsung S23A950D and mine can do 120Hz and 3D. Playing Battlefield 3 on this monitor at 120Hz is buttery smooth.

The Samsung 120Hz monitors have the best image quality out of all 120Hz panels. It has 13ms of input lag which is basically unnoticeable in real life performance.

I think you're thinking of the T27A950D which is a completely different model and is not meant for gaming.


----------



## doco

i noticed the S23A950D is on sale for $299 at newegg. is it worth the price? i've been looking to try 120hz for gaming.

edit: went ahead and ordered it.


----------



## melterx12

looking to pick a SA700 monitor however they are $380 at newegg right now... why is the price so high now, anyone know where to get it for under $300?


----------



## doco

my s23a950d arrived yesterday night and i am impressed with it so far! only iffy issue i have is getting tri-def to run guild wars 2 in 3D. other than that it is great. btw it seems the 950D model series are getting discontinued if you're still trying to make up your mind about it. tigerdirect is the only place i checked in the U.S. that sells them atm.


----------



## senna89

I saw in all reviews that all 120Hz Samsung series ( SA700-750-950 ) have a moderate input lag around 12-14ms, almost like one frame.

i would like to know if this thing can be visible or notable during multiplayer games compared to the others gaming models that have around 0 input lag like Asus or Benq ?

.


----------



## BinZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> I saw in all reviews that all 120Hz Samsung series ( SA700-750-950 ) have a moderate input lag around 12-14ms, almost like one frame.
> i would like to know if this thing can be visible or notable during multiplayer games compared to the others gaming models that have around 0 input lag like Asus or Benq ?
> .


Maybe my eye is not trained enough to detect that , but i had no problems regarding the refresh rate with this monitor.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doco*
> 
> my s23a950d arrived yesterday night and i am impressed with it so far! only iffy issue i have is getting tri-def to run guild wars 2 in 3D. other than that it is great. btw it seems the 950D model series are getting discontinued if you're still trying to make up your mind about it. tigerdirect is the only place i checked in the U.S. that sells them atm.


I thought TriDef was still in beta:


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I thought TriDef was still in beta:


am i using the wrong version? i downloaded it from their site
http://www.tridef.com/download/Samsung-SyncMaster-3D-Game-Launcher-TriDef-3D-latest.html


----------



## Lass3

Strange Samsung just stop making these without having a new serie? Its been sold out for weeks now. No word from Samsung yet... When is CES?


----------



## XiZeL

is there a 23 or 24 inch version of this?


----------



## GetX

What are you guys talking about? The s23a750 and s27a750d's have been discontinued for months now

The only one that was still in production was the 27" 950d and now thats been discontinued.

Aka if you see one, and you want 120hz, pick it up asap.

750's are better for eyefinity, due to their stand, and the fact that you can custom mount them to create a basically bezelless display, but 950's have better inputs so getting to 120hz wont be an issue.
Whereas, you will have to buy a card with 4 Displayports on the back to run eyefinity off all the 750's.

Biggest ******* hassle in the world.


----------



## Koehler

Samsung must release new 120Hz+ monitors at CES this year.


----------



## linkin93

Guys, what causes the S23A750D base to get really hot? I'm talking uncomfortable to touch. Doesn't hurt but it gets bloody hot. I get the "not optimum mode" message as well but there's not much I can do about that (rarely see it now, but I've had it do it constantly for 30 minutes and then not once for a week)

Anyway I can pry some of the plastic off and let some of that heat escape? My room is already a sauna (it was even 45c in temperature today... record highs! about 30c ambient inside)


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

So these are all out of production? 700D/750D/950D?


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Samsung must release new 120Hz+ monitors at CES this year.


When ?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> When ?


They should be releasing a new 120Hz monitor series in Q1 2013.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> Guys, what causes the S23A750D base to get really hot? I'm talking uncomfortable to touch. Doesn't hurt but it gets bloody hot. I get the "not optimum mode" message as well but there's not much I can do about that (rarely see it now, but I've had it do it constantly for 30 minutes and then not once for a week)
> Anyway I can pry some of the plastic off and let some of that heat escape? My room is already a sauna (it was even 45c in temperature today... record highs! about 30c ambient inside)


Wow, if it's that hot get it RMAd. There shouldn't be anything you can do to make the stand that hot.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> They should be releasing a new 120Hz monitor series in Q1 2013.


Who said that ?

I saw any news about new 120Hz series, only two new series SC750 and SC770, both VA panel and touch screen for win8, nothing more.


----------



## matti2

Is my monitor bad, i cant get picture with display port?


----------



## Mergatroid

Make sure you have the auto source function turned on so the monitor can scan the ports. Also, make sure you try it first as the only monitor and then add others later. If it's definitely set to display port, then the monitor, cable or video card have a problem. Is it a new cable? You might want to try another one. Do you have another monitor with DP you can use for testing?


----------



## BinZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matti2*
> 
> Is my monitor bad, i cant get picture with display port?


In addition to what Mergatroid said.
Make sure that you press this button that switchs the input source between the DP and the HDMI.


----------



## Koehler

Samsung released new monitors at CES 2013:

http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/eyes-on-samsung-shows-off-its-new-monitors-at-ces/
Quote:


> *Eyes On: Samsung shows off its new HD monitors at CES*
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung wasn't just showing laptops and TVs at CES, it also added two new HD monitors to its lineup.
> 
> After we finished ogling Samsung's new Series 7 Ultra and Series 7 Chronos at CES, we took a stroll down monitor lane to take a look at the company's new offerings. Particularly interesting were the Series 7 Touch SC770 monitor and the Series 7 SC750. Touch monitors are nice for those who happen to have non-touch Windows 8 laptops, and we went eyes-on to get a closer look at Samsung's new touch models.
> 
> 
> 
> The SC770 has up to 10 points of simultaneous multitouch that lets users drag, rotate, or select objects on the monitor with their fingers. Its 1920×1080 display with a 5000:1 contrast ration looked vibrant, clear, and bright on the show floor. The 27-inch monitor has a 178-degree viewing angle, which is important since the SC770 can tilt up to 60 degrees. We found it easy to move the monitor from its upright position to its tilted position, which made typing on its built-in keyboard a snap.
> 
> 
> 
> Though it's not glaringly obvious, we noticed that the monitor has a somewhat clunky wedge shape, becoming thicker on the bottom. Although that doesn't make it the sleekest looking monitor, we noted it to be very sturdy without much flex when using the touchscreen. A 24-inch model will also be available, although there's no pricing available yet.
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance, the Series 7 SC750 looks similar to the SC770. However, the SC750 actually can be rotated 90 degrees, changing it from landscape to portrait mode. In its vertical mode, the monitor is great for surfing the Web and viewing documents. We could definitely see it coming in handy for needing to review notes while writing, or being able to view an entire webpage without having to constantly scroll through the content. Like the SC770, the SC750 has a 5,000:1 contrast ratio, which is five times that of a standard monitor.
> Both monitors look fantastic, but the SC750, which uses wide viewing angles and has 300 c/m2 brightness, looks a bit brighter. That said, the rotating monitor doesn't feature touch, so you basically have two choices here: A 90-degree rotating monitor, or a 60-degree tilting touch monitor. Both are beautiful, and will be available in the first quarter of 2013.


----------



## PCM2

Nothing similar to the SA750 or SA950 was shown off at CES, though.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Samsung released new monitors at CES 2013:
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/eyes-on-samsung-shows-off-its-new-monitors-at-ces/


Where are the new 120Hz models that you said before ?

I see only useless products.


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Where are the new 120Hz models that you said before ?
> 
> I see only useless products.


Nothing









Although It would be awesome if they brang out a portrait 20" screen with their new lineup


----------



## PCM2

They don't always have all of the 2013 models ready for CES at the start of the year. There is still hope.


----------



## Filipkiewicz

I am new user of SA950

and I have some questions about 3D

if I buy 3D blueray move is it going to be side by side 3D? can i chose what 3d option to use in the movie? If not then how will it play that blueray move on my pc?

What software should I use to play 3d movies on my PC? does Samsung have one of their?

Also when I launch a game it goes to 3d mode automatically, how do I turn that off? I want it to start in 2d


----------



## Filipkiewicz

---


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Filipkiewicz*
> 
> I am new user of SA950
> 
> and I have some questions about 3D
> 
> if I buy 3D blueray move is it going to be side by side 3D? can i chose what 3d option to use in the movie? If not then how will it play that blueray move on my pc?
> 
> What software should I use to play 3d movies on my PC? does Samsung have one of their?
> 
> Also when I launch a game it goes to 3d mode automatically, how do I turn that off? I want it to start in 2d


Games will only go into 3D mode if you use the 3D game launcher. Launch them normally from the start menu and they should run in 2D.

As for movies, you can just press the 3D button on the front of the monitor and it will make any 2D content into 3D. From my experience, this type of 3D doesn't pop much, but has depth.

As for Blu-rays, I have not tried it myself. I have Corel WinDVD 2010, and I also have an ASUS Blu-ray burner. The 3D options in my software are always ghosted out, but I have never tried playing a 3D blu-ray (since I prefer to watch movies on my big TV anyway, and I also prefer movies in 2D). If I was playing 3D movies, then the 3D options in my WINDVD software may be unghosted.

And now for something completely different.......

Has anyone found a _better_ pair of 3D glasses to use with this monitor? The ones that come with it suffer from a lot of cross talk. I wouldn't mind trying something else if it eliminated the cross talk.


----------



## Filipkiewicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Games will only go into 3D mode if you use the 3D game launcher. Launch them normally from the start menu and they should run in 2D.
> 
> As for movies, you can just press the 3D button on the front of the monitor and it will make any 2D content into 3D. From my experience, this type of 3D doesn't pop much, but has depth.
> 
> As for Blu-rays, I have not tried it myself. I have Corel WinDVD 2010, and I also have an ASUS Blu-ray burner. The 3D options in my software are always ghosted out, but I have never tried playing a 3D blu-ray (since I prefer to watch movies on my big TV anyway, and I also prefer movies in 2D). If I was playing 3D movies, then the 3D options in my WINDVD software may be unghosted.
> 
> And now for something completely different.......
> 
> Has anyone found a _better_ pair of 3D glasses to use with this monitor? The ones that come with it suffer from a lot of cross talk. I wouldn't mind trying something else if it eliminated the cross talk.


For me it works like this, when I launch a game from 3D launcher, then all of the games will launch in 3D mode even if I run them from Desktop and only solution I found is to restart PC, I tried looking for the 3D launcher is Task bark processes but its not there. But its not a big deal, not planning to play games in 3D anyway.

and for the glasses I am using Samsung SSG-4100GB/XC and I didint notice any cross talk, but cant compare to original ones as I never used them.


----------



## Ozirus

hi all

i want ask i will but this Monitor Soon

i have ATI Radeon HD 6770 1GBDDR5

are this is Suitable to watch 3D Movies 120 HZ Full HD with it?

and i will connect my PS3 to it are this is good in 3D games

like Kill Zone 3 Uncharted 3

and Thanks

eldeeb From Egypt


----------



## Ozirus

hi all

i want ask i will but this Monitor Soon

i have ATI Radeon HD 6770 1GBDDR5

are this is Suitable to watch 3D Movies 120 HZ Full HD with it?

and i will connect my PS3 to it are this is good in 3D games

like Kill Zone 3 Uncharted 3

and Thanks

eldeeb From Egypt


----------



## GetX

What size are you planning on getting?


----------



## dekciW

SOOO I ran the ALLBenchmark the new Catzilla one...andddd...I put it at Catzilla and it displayed and ran at 2560x1440...Anyone care to explain how this is possible?


----------



## Ozirus

I Will Get S27A950D


----------



## matti2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinZz*
> 
> In addition to what Mergatroid said.
> Make sure that you press this button that switchs the input source between the DP and the HDMI.


No picture.
I found from nvidia forums users who has same problem, if nvidia card no picture through display port.
Im not sure but i think dport used to work about year ago, then stopped...


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matti2*
> 
> No picture.
> I found from nvidia forums users who has same problem, if nvidia card no picture through display port.
> Im not sure but i think dport used to work about year ago, then stopped...


Yeah the inputs are a huge problem with this monitor. That's why Its discontinued.

If you buy a displayport to minidisplayport adapter your problems will go away.


----------



## Ozirus

hi all

i want ask i will buy this Monitor S27A950D Soon

i have ATI Radeon HD 6770 1GBDDR5

are this is Suitable to watch 3D Movies 120 HZ Full HD with it?

and i will connect my PS3 to it are this is good in 3D games

like Kill Zone 3 Uncharted 3

and Thanks

eldeeb From Egypt


----------



## matti2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetX*
> 
> Yeah the inputs are a huge problem with this monitor. That's why Its discontinued.
> 
> If you buy a displayport to minidisplayport adapter your problems will go away.


I just received mail from support they say send monitor to service. Thats actually sounds good but what they can do for that problem, change
parts maybe, or monitor.
And many weeks without monitor, what to do


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozirus*
> 
> hi all
> 
> i want ask i will buy this Monitor S27A950D Soon
> 
> i have ATI Radeon HD 6770 1GBDDR5
> 
> are this is Suitable to watch 3D Movies 120 HZ Full HD with it?
> 
> and i will connect my PS3 to it are this is good in 3D games
> 
> like Kill Zone 3 Uncharted 3
> 
> and Thanks
> 
> eldeeb From Egypt


Are you going to connect it to your computer aswell?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matti2*
> 
> I just received mail from support they say send monitor to service. Thats actually sounds good but what they can do for that problem, change
> parts maybe, or monitor.
> And many weeks without monitor, what to do


Dont bother. What graphics card do you have?


----------



## Ozirus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetX*
> 
> Are you going to connect it to your computer aswell?


i will connect it to Computer to watch 3D Movies Only and Surface the Internet


----------



## matti2

580 gtx sli


----------



## samksa

Monitor S27A950D with GTX 660TI? How can I set it up?

I'm planning to purchase the monitor soon ( as soon as I get a reply).

What I understand is that it is not compatible with 3D nvidia 2 but your logic is good based on the fact that you will not be playing 3D games more than the usual.

I have Windows 7 Pro
Latest Nvidia driver: 310.90 WHQL

I seek your expertise as in the future, I plan to purchase the 3D Vision 2 Wireless Glasses Kit

Questions:
A) How can I set up 3D when using the Nvidia 3d vision 2 glasses to get the maximum? I know this is possible as I read that it is possible if you put the dongle in the USB can override the 3D but you have to use older drivers 284 so as you can be able to utilize this.

Seek your help and thanks for opening this forum....

Sam:thumb:


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozirus*
> 
> i will connect it to Computer to watch 3D Movies Only and Surface the Internet


Yep you should be fine to watch 3d movies.

However, if you use the 3d conversion that your monitor comes with, that converts the 2d movies to 3d, it will only playback at 60hz


----------



## samksa

@SeanPoe , If we can have the same descriptive update for Nvidia GPU will be greatly appreciated
Im running windows 7 Pro and my GPU card is GTX 660TI.
Thank you for sharing us.
Sam


----------



## LZ3us

Hi guys,

I am an owner of SyncMaster SA950 27 for over a year and it works on a Mac pro 8 core with ATI RADEON 5870. The connection is DVI to DVI. So far so good. I have played games 2D and 3D and I liked it a lot, my only problem is with 3D movies. I am working 120 hz on both operating systems, Mountain Lion and Bootcamp Windows 7. My only problem is that for the first time I wanted to see a 3D movie and the image was side by side. I checked the screen's menu and changed it so the image was fixed, showing it whole, but it was wider than the screen, so basically it looked as if it was enlarged. I have all the latest drivers on Samsung and 5870, but the image still looks the same.

I will appreciate any help.

ty

Mac Pro specs

8 core 2.4 GHz
ATI 5870
SSD 250GB
RAM 20GB

monitor connection DVI to DVI


----------



## dekciW

So if anyone remembers I said I had ran catzilla at 1440p using my 750d, Well when I did that I checked the monitor info and it was being downsampled from 1440p to [email protected] Just now I got the monitor running at a literal 1440p @ 70hz...How is this possible? Pictures will be up soon...


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Is the s23a750d discontinued?
Also any news rumors, on the Samsung monitors that are scheduled for 2013?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> So if anyone remembers I said I had ran catzilla at 1440p using my 750d, Well when I did that I checked the monitor info and it was being downsampled from 1440p to [email protected] Just now I got the monitor running at a literal 1440p @ 70hz...How is this possible? Pictures will be up soon...


do tell!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samksa*
> 
> Monitor S27A950D with GTX 660TI? How can I set it up?
> 
> I'm planning to purchase the monitor soon ( as soon as I get a reply).
> 
> What I understand is that it is not compatible with 3D nvidia 2 but your logic is good based on the fact that you will not be playing 3D games more than the usual.
> 
> I have Windows 7 Pro
> Latest Nvidia driver: 310.90 WHQL
> 
> I seek your expertise as in the future, I plan to purchase the 3D Vision 2 Wireless Glasses Kit
> 
> Questions:
> A) How can I set up 3D when using the Nvidia 3d vision 2 glasses to get the maximum? I know this is possible as I read that it is possible if you put the dongle in the USB can override the 3D but you have to use older drivers 284 so as you can be able to utilize this.
> 
> Seek your help and thanks for opening this forum....
> 
> Sam:thumb:


The tri-def software is use with sammy 3d monitors. It has different profiles for different monitors. This thread says that it works with a 670, so it will work with a 660ti. It will be left/right(side by side) rendering though. You might be able to find more information about the nVidia dongle though. The nVidia 3D vision pack may not be needed.


----------



## dekciW

After talking with Mr.Vega apparently the monitor is simply reporting the signal it is receiving. These monitors are physically 1920x1080 regardless of what it is willing to support and report I guess.


----------



## foreign03

Hey I'm a bit late buying one but glad I did the s27a950d is a great monitor and a welcome update from my old 60hz lg monitor. Playing games is very smooth and colours are fantastic.


----------



## yanakis

Hi guys. I think the DP just died. I used it with 2 x 7950 in crossfire via mini display port - display port adapter. HDMI and DVI just work fine. If I connect the DP I have no screen or screen blinks, goes on, goes off......

Is there any fix? Or just send it to service?

Thanks.


----------



## dassan

hey guys i have SA950 for about 6 months now. First times when i shut off the monitor, for half hour there was some clicky plastic sounds every 10-15 seconds thats coming from monitor. Now those clicky noises comes when i open the monitor in first 30 mins, and then till i shut it off there s no sounds. Whats the problem here, any of you have these disturbing sounds also? This is a serious problem to send warranty?


----------



## Nocturin

Warranty repair has your name on it!

@DP person, try a different adapter/cable/gpu first


----------



## Denca

Guys check this out you won't regret it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360651/samsung-sa700d-sa750-and-sa950d-zero-motion-blur


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dassan*
> 
> hey guys i have SA950 for about 6 months now. First times when i shut off the monitor, for half hour there was some clicky plastic sounds every 10-15 seconds thats coming from monitor. Now those clicky noises comes when i open the monitor in first 30 mins, and then till i shut it off there s no sounds. Whats the problem here, any of you have these disturbing sounds also? This is a serious problem to send warranty?


If it was a ccfl backlit monitor I would say it was no big deal, but since this is an LED backlit monitor, it really shouldn't get warm enough to make noises like that. Are you sure it's not coming from the external power supply? If not, you might want to contact Samsung and see what they say.


----------



## ImRy4n

I'm wanting to buy a 750D/950 monitor if anybody decides to sell or is currently selling their monitor please pm me.


----------



## xFk

So am i just unable to run this monitor on my GTX580 through the display port?

Mine worked fine for months, well I say fine but I had the blacking out problem but that was easily fixed by unplugging and plugging back in the monitor. Now all of the sudden the display port just won't work at all. I am forced to use HDMI and 60hz which defeats the purpose of this monitor.

Are there any fixes for this or am i just **** out of luck?


----------



## BinZz

So the S27A950D is available again.
I have the S27A750D and i am considering the S27A950D.

Any thing should i wait for instead of buying this one?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFk*
> 
> So am i just unable to run this monitor on my GTX580 through the display port?
> 
> Mine worked fine for months, well I say fine but I had the blacking out problem but that was easily fixed by unplugging and plugging back in the monitor. Now all of the sudden the display port just won't work at all. I am forced to use HDMI and 60hz which defeats the purpose of this monitor.
> 
> Are there any fixes for this or am i just **** out of luck?


The monitor has a three year warranty. Contact Samsung and get it fixed. Do you not have a DVI-I Dual Link port on your card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinZz*
> 
> So the S27A950D is available again.
> I have the S27A750D and i am considering the S27A950D.
> 
> Any thing should i wait for instead of buying this one?


Personally, I have only minor complaints about this monitor. The functionality has been great so far, and it has a really sweet picture. At t he time I bought it, it was the least expensive 27" 120Hz monitor I could find (it was on sale at $150 off). So I bought it even though I don't like external brick power supplies, and I also don't like not being able to remove the stand so I could wall-mount it (or arm-mount it). However, it turns out I ended up not needing to wall-mount it. I was going to go for eyefinity, and with 27" monitors it would require so much room I would have had to use mounting arms, but I decided to set my PC up as a HTPC as well as a gaming PC, and so I now have my HDVT plugged into my card as well as two 27" monitors.

If you like the design, then I see no problem purchasing this monitor. Considering some other people have had problems with the Display Port input, I would recommend using it with a DVI-I Dual Link port from your video card. The monitor comes with a Dual Link DVI-I cable.


----------



## xFk

Im sure my video card has a dvi dual link port but the monitor only has a display and hdmi port. I am not 100% convinced they would be able to fix this if i RMAed it. Was hoping there was so solution i guess.

Thanks for the suggestion though, +rep.


----------



## senna89

any news about a replancement new models ?


----------



## BinZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> The monitor has a three year warranty. Contact Samsung and get it fixed. Do you not have a DVI-I Dual Link port on your card?
> Personally, I have only minor complaints about this monitor. The functionality has been great so far, and it has a really sweet picture. At t he time I bought it, it was the least expensive 27" 120Hz monitor I could find (it was on sale at $150 off). So I bought it even though I don't like external brick power supplies, and I also don't like not being able to remove the stand so I could wall-mount it (or arm-mount it). However, it turns out I ended up not needing to wall-mount it. I was going to go for eyefinity, and with 27" monitors it would require so much room I would have had to use mounting arms, but I decided to set my PC up as a HTPC as well as a gaming PC, and so I now have my HDVT plugged into my card as well as two 27" monitors.
> 
> If you like the design, then I see no problem purchasing this monitor. Considering some other people have had problems with the Display Port input, I would recommend using it with a DVI-I Dual Link port from your video card. The monitor comes with a Dual Link DVI-I cable.


Ok,
I want a 120Hz.
27'
1080p or more.
Good color quality.
With a good price.

I was going for the S27A950D but i did not find it , so i bought the S27A750D.
Now its available again.
I am thinking to use the S27A750D as a secondary monitoring monitor , and the S27A950D as the main one connected with DVI-D Dual link.
I am asking because i want to know if there is another better options there or not.
That are 120Hz with a good color quality 27' 1080p or more.
I searched before but i did not.
Only catleap and some other brand does have 27" with 1440p @120hz and if i recall correctly it was a hit or a miss plus it is not available in my country..

So , I am asking are there any better options that i should wait for ?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFk*
> 
> Im sure my video card has a dvi dual link port but the monitor only has a display and hdmi port. I am not 100% convinced they would be able to fix this if i RMAed it. Was hoping there was so solution i guess.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though, +rep.


Ah. Too bad. I didn't realize that the 23" model has less input ports than the 27" version does.

If the monitor is under warranty, they would have to repair it. I work repairing electronics for a living, and I know that none of the companies we deal with would have any problem either replacing a main board, or replacing the monitor if a main board was not available. After all, that's what warranties are for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinZz*
> 
> Ok,
> I want a 120Hz.
> 27'
> 1080p or more.
> Good color quality.
> With a good price.
> 
> I was going for the S27A950D but i did not find it , so i bought the S27A750D.
> Now its available again.
> I am thinking to use the S27A750D as a secondary monitoring monitor , and the S27A950D as the main one connected with DVI-D Dual link.
> I am asking because i want to know if there is another better options there or not.
> That are 120Hz with a good color quality 27' 1080p or more.
> I searched before but i did not.
> Only catleap and some other brand does have 27" with 1440p @120hz and if i recall correctly it was a hit or a miss plus it is not available in my country..
> 
> So , I am asking are there any better options that i should wait for ?


Since I don't know what's available in your country, I really can't answer that question. I do know that ASUS, Acer, BenQ and other companies also make 27" 120Hz monitors. They are available on Newegg and other sites, not to mention Amazon and eBay. I can't really make a decision for you. If you like the Samsung model, then purchase it. If not, wait.


----------



## BinZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Since I don't know what's available in your country, I really can't answer that question. I do know that ASUS, Acer, BenQ and other companies also make 27" 120Hz monitors. They are available on Newegg and other sites, not to mention Amazon and eBay. I can't really make a decision for you. If you like the Samsung model, then purchase it. If not, wait.


Which ones are better in terms of color quality, product quality?
Some claim that Asus version has grayed out colors.
I have not looked into the BenQ nor the Acer.


----------



## foreign03

Well seen a benq monitor and the light bleed was damn awful not just a small amount it covered the entire bottom 27" don't know if I'm lucky but the Samsung monitor I've got has none at all. Acer I haven't seen.


----------



## PCM2

It is important to remember that there is considerable variation between individual units of the same model. Let alone different models from the same manufacturer. The Samsung S27A750D I reviewed had practically no backlight bleed, but that's not always the case. The SA950 series very commonly has noticeable bleed, particularly towards the bottom near the stand neck attachment.

And BenQ don't make any 27" 120Hz monitors currently. The Samsung models certainly have the best image quality and also have very good pixel response performance. Input lag is a bit higher than the other models but not necessarily high enough for you to notice/care. Unfortunately they've been discontinued.


----------



## foreign03

Just popped over to my friends house he doesn't have a benq sorry got mixed up the bad light bleed was from an asus 144hz 27".


----------



## roxxxjay

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1829790&CatId=12

I ordered one recently and it's perfectly fine with no issues. In terms of manufacture refurbished...the pricing for this will never be this low. Considering these are discontinued, get them while the rest of the internet does not know.


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roxxxjay*
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1829790&CatId=12
> 
> I ordered one recently and it's perfectly fine with no issues. In terms of manufacture refurbished...the pricing for this will never be this low. Considering these are discontinued, get them while the rest of the internet does not know.


wow. that's a great price. i bought the 23" version back early december 2012 for the same price new. a bit of buyers remorse is starting to take shape within me... makes me want to buy the refurb 27" and if it has no problems, i would craigslist the 23"


----------



## roxxxjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doco*
> 
> wow. that's a great price. i bought the 23" version back early december 2012 for the same price new. a bit of buyers remorse is starting to take shape within me... makes me want to buy the refurb 27" and if it has no problems, i would craigslist the 23"


No issues. It came with everything including the correct glasses. No dead pixels, but there is some minor backlit bleeding on the lower right edge. However, I think this is a common issue among the monitors and it is not too obvious. Meh, I'm not complaining at this price.


----------



## majnu

My 750D has way too much crosstalk, so unless there is a way to reduce it I don't find the 3d experience enjoyable whilst playing crysis 3

I'm playing with an edid override with sli 670′s and in very high settings the frame rates are great. But is there a way to reduce the crosstalk?


----------



## Mergatroid

Not really. You can try adjusting the depth (using the + and - keys on the numeric keypad) to reduce it, but I doubt you can get rid of it completely.

Some people blame this on the monitor, but personally I think it's the glasses. If they actually go black so you can't see through them then you shouldn't see the crosstalk. It seems to me that even when they go dark on one eye, you can still see through them enough for the crosstalk to show up. Either that or they are not syncing with the monitor perfectly.

If I had a choice at the time, I would have bought a passive 3D monitor, but this was the best choice available to me, with all the features (and size) I wanted.

I would really have loved to get something with a higher resolution too, but c'est la vie.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> My 750D has way too much crosstalk, so unless there is a way to reduce it I don't find the 3d experience enjoyable whilst playing crysis 3
> 
> I'm playing with an edid override with sli 670′s and in very high settings the frame rates are great. But is there a way to reduce the crosstalk?


Be sure to set response time to 'normal' before entering 3D mode. It is a bit of an odd bug to be honest but it seems to improve things a bit. Some sort of odd overdrive malfunction.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Some people blame this on the monitor, but personally I think it's the glasses. If they actually go black so you can't see through them then you shouldn't see the crosstalk. It seems to me that even when they go dark on one eye, you can still see through them enough for the crosstalk to show up. Either that or they are not syncing with the monitor perfectly.


Remember that only one lense goes black at any one time and is closed for the duration of the frame for the alternate eye. That's not the same as what happens on a CRT or strobing backlight where the user only sees information for a millisecond or two. You are 'seeing' enough to notice response time imperfections and others which contribute to crosstalk. But you're right, there does seem to be a bit more to it than the monitor not being fast enough. The level of crosstalk on these models doesn't seem to correlate with its 2D responsiveness. As about it also seems to be reduced by setting response time to 'Normal' before entering 3D mode.


----------



## foreign03

Wondering if someone can help me with a bit of information I bought the s27a950d a few weeks ago all is well was just curious there wasn't a driver disc so it comes up as generic in my display drivers. Was there supposed to be a disc in the box when I purchased it.??


----------



## BinZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Wondering if someone can help me with a bit of information I bought the s27a950d a few weeks ago all is well was just curious there wasn't a driver disc so it comes up as generic in my display drivers. Was there supposed to be a disc in the box when I purchased it.??


http://www.samsung.com/sg/support/model/LS27A950DS/XS-downloads
try this one out.

BTW
It is mentioned as Generic to me as well.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinZz*
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/sg/support/model/LS27A950DS/XS-downloads
> try this one out.
> 
> BTW
> It is mentioned as Generic to me as well.


Thank you very much appreciate the link cheers.


----------



## dekciW

So there are a couple s23/27950d's available at my local fry's store. I was thinking about maybe picking 1 or 2 up since they aren't available anymore. They are the display models so they are cheap but idk how good of condition. I was looking at one and the back dvi port was busted where you would normally screw it in, although the port/pins looked fine just the screw hole was missing....I know they are cheap just not how much frys has normally some pretty good clearance deals.


----------



## thepinkfloyd

Hi all,

I just join the forum because of a stange problem with my 750, and it seem you are the good guy to ask ^^

Hardware :

- 2 x GPU Radeon Sapphire 7870 OC édition ( http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1160&pid=1473&psn=&lid=1&leg=0 )
- Samsung SyncMaster S23A750D *in Display PORT* ( http://www.samsung.com/fr/consumer/it/monitors/led/LS23A750DS/EN )
- LG Screen *in DVI*
- Motherboard MSI X79A-GD65 (8D) ( http://www.msi.com/product/mb/X79A-GD65--8D-.html#/?div=Utility&os=Win7%2064
(Under Windows 7 x64)

What's the problem :

- when my computer enter in sleep mode, my LG/DVI screen goes in sleep mode too, but my Samsung just show a black screen ( i can see the mouse cursor) and stay ON
- when i shutdown my computer, the LG/DVI screen goes shutdown too, but my samsung stay on, and sometimes made some boot cycle every 5 seconds

I need to shutdown manually the screen each time.
Note : I don't have any problem to exit sleep mode

Do you have this problem too ? And a solution ?

Thanks !


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepinkfloyd*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I just join the forum because of a stange problem with my 750, and it seem you are the good guy to ask ^^
> 
> Hardware :
> 
> - 2 x GPU Radeon Sapphire 7870 OC édition ( http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1160&pid=1473&psn=&lid=1&leg=0 )
> - Samsung SyncMaster S23A750D *in Display PORT* ( http://www.samsung.com/fr/consumer/it/monitors/led/LS23A750DS/EN )
> - LG Screen *in DVI*
> - Motherboard MSI X79A-GD65 (8D) ( http://www.msi.com/product/mb/X79A-GD65--8D-.html#/?div=Utility&os=Win7%2064
> (Under Windows 7 x64)
> 
> What's the problem :
> 
> - when my computer enter in sleep mode, my LG/DVI screen goes in sleep mode too, but my Samsung just show a black screen ( i can see the mouse cursor) and stay ON
> - when i shutdown my computer, the LG/DVI screen goes shutdown too, but my samsung stay on, and sometimes made some boot cycle every 5 seconds
> 
> I need to shutdown manually the screen each time.
> Note : I don't have any problem to exit sleep mode
> 
> Do you have this problem too ? And a solution ?
> 
> Thanks !


AFAIK, monitor won't go into sleep mode unless connected via VGA (other owners will need to confirm), but it shouldn't be boot-cycling. You might need either service for it or a new DP cable (known to cause issues if cable is poor quality or going bad).


----------



## thepinkfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> AFAIK, monitor won't go into sleep mode unless connected via VGA (other owners will need to confirm)
> 
> *I am afraid to doesn't understand... VGA ? this display have only DP or DVI Port, and my other screen in DVI goes in sleep mode.*
> 
> a new DP cable (known to cause issues if cable is poor quality or going bad).
> *Tested 2 cable, with/without DP adaptor, same issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


perhaps the screen have a problem finally...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> So there are a couple s23/27950d's available at my local fry's store. I was thinking about maybe picking 1 or 2 up since they aren't available anymore. They are the display models so they are cheap but idk how good of condition. I was looking at one and the back dvi port was busted where you would normally screw it in, although the port/pins looked fine just the screw hole was missing....I know they are cheap just not how much frys has normally some pretty good clearance deals.


That's no big deal. Those cable connector nuts are a dime a dozen. I would be more concerned with the condition of the display (no scratches etc).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> AFAIK, monitor won't go into sleep mode unless connected via VGA (other owners will need to confirm), but it shouldn't be boot-cycling. You might need either service for it or a new DP cable (known to cause issues if cable is poor quality or going bad).


That's just plain wrong. Monitors will go into sleep mode if they lose the sync signals. It doesn't matter what port it's using. If his monitor will not enter sleep, then there's a problem. It could be any one of a number of things:

1. Faulty DP on the monitor.
2. Faulty DP on the video card.
3. Bad DP cable.
4. The monitor could need a firmware update.
5. The video card could need a firmware update.

Others earlier in the thread have complained about their DP on their Samsung monitors causing issues. The only way to discover if the monitor or the video card is causing the fault is to try the monitor on another computer.

Personally, if the video card has one, I would recommend using the DVI Dual Link port. No one ever complains about it not working.


----------



## ahnafakeef

My new build (3770K + Titan) will be up and running within a week or two and I was wondering whether or not I should get a Samsung S23A950D for it. I know that that setup will never produce 120 FPS in any game. This is why I'm confused whether or not a 120Hz monitor will actually be any more useful than a 60Hz one.

Will it benefit gameplay experience (or anything else) if I have a 120Hz monitor instead of a 60Hz one with the setup?
Also, what are the disadvantages of using a 120Hz screen?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## foreign03

I used to own a 60hz then bought a sA270950D 120hz it Is a lot better. The motion is more fluid and in fps games u do get extra kills. Then again I went from 24" to 27" but I would never go back to a 60hz. E.g in windows desktop grab an icon with your mouse and go left to right quickly. On a 60hz your fps aren't enough to see a constant motion where as on a 120hz you see the icon moving left to right and not missing frames in between. Go 120hz so much better
Even if my frames are below 80fpd in games like crysis3 there is no tearing and still looks great. I don't see a downside to 120hz especially for gaming.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> My new build (3770K + Titan) will be up and running within a week or two and I was wondering whether or not I should get a Samsung S23A950D for it. I know that that setup will never produce 120 FPS in any game. This is why I'm confused whether or not a 120Hz monitor will actually be any more useful than a 60Hz one.
> 
> Will it benefit gameplay experience (or anything else) if I have a 120Hz monitor instead of a 60Hz one with the setup?
> Also, what are the disadvantages of using a 120Hz screen?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


The thing is, while you're system is ready to draw a screen there is a better chance of it syncing with the video frame on the monitor if it's running at 120Hz. The refresh rate is just how often the monitor updates the display, not how many fps you're getting. So, by increasing the refresh rate your system will never have to wait to sync with a monitor frame since the monitor is going so much faster than the video card. Also, if in the future you upgrade the video card, you will be able to take full advantage of the monitors capabilities.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> I used to own a 60hz then bought a sA270950D 120hz it Is a lot better. The motion is more fluid and in fps games u do get extra kills. Then again I went from 24" to 27" but I would never go back to a 60hz. E.g in windows desktop grab an icon with your mouse and go left to right quickly. On a 60hz your fps aren't enough to see a constant motion where as on a 120hz you see the icon moving left to right and not missing frames in between. Go 120hz so much better
> Even if my frames are below 80fpd in games like crysis3 there is no tearing and still looks great. I don't see a downside to 120hz especially for gaming.


Lol, I see people saying that a lot, but when I perform this test I don't see it. I have 2 x 27" monitors running on my desk right now, one running 120Hz and one running 60Hz. When I grab an icon and move it quickly on either one, it looks almost the same to me. What I see when moving it on the 120Hz monitor is 8 images of the icon, while the 60Hz monitor produces four images. So, in fact there are still frames missing, just not as many.


----------



## foreign03

You only get 8 frames hmm strange for me if I move it around fast i get almost a perfect image on my 120hz.(Guess a few variables come into play). But it was just an example anyway the motion is a lot more fluid.


----------



## Mergatroid

Agreed. I have noticed it in games. Well worth the bucks.


----------



## foreign03

Before during games I couldn't kill a player if they jumped in mid air on the 60hz it just seemed to fast to aim accurate but with the 120hz its no problem


----------



## foreign03

When I first bought my monitor the screens refresh rate was 120hz as per norm but the last time I checked it goes from 60hz to 136hz instead. It seems the monitor has overclocked itself??? Not complaining but can't figure out how it happened. Has anyone had this before on a s950.


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Before during games I couldn't kill a player if they jumped in mid air on the 60hz it just seemed to fast to aim accurate but with the 120hz its no problem


When i was contemplating whether I should drop $400 for a 120hz monitor I did some research on 120hz vs 60hz.
I read some posts that said it was a gimmick.
Looking back at it now its just funny. Everything is more fluid like as you say but mainly for me I would get a headache gaming on 60hz monitors for more than 30 minutes.
Not with 120hz, I can't seem to get off my computer now









I love my S23A750 but lately its just been causing too much problems (haven't been here lately, has the display error been fixed yet?) and retired it yesterday when i got my IPS from Korea.
I switched as soon as I found out those can push 120hz.


----------



## 7tronic

Hey all,

I currently run 3 x SA950's in eyefinity and have ordered a pair of GTX 780's, and was wondering if anyone here is using SA950/700's with SLI'd Nvidia cards-especially in Surround 2D or 3D?

I am aware that Nvidia 3D surround is not officially supported by Samsung without tweaking the display driver in the Device Manager to trick the nvidia software into thinking its a supported model, anyone tried this?

Am I correct in thinking that as the 950's worked flawlessly with 2 x 7970's @ 120hz, that Nvidia Surround 2D 120hz gaming is as straightforward?

Getting Surround 3D to work would be a bonus, however the most important thing for me is that I can get 120Hz to work like I have currently with the 7970's.

I have read so many bloody threads etc. I'm starting to spook myself that the new setup might not work


----------



## Mergatroid

Someone earlier in this thread mentioned that there may be a bit of a tug-of-war going on between Samsung and Nvidia regarding this very issue. I have a feeling that nvidia may make a few dollars from monitor companies who make nvidia supported 3d monitors. Since Samsung doesn't pay, nvidia makes sure their monitors don't work.

I could be wrong, but it seems like the type of thing big companies pull off all the time. I hope it's not true because I was interested in purchasing an nvidia card on my next upgrade, but I won't if the 3D won't work with my monitor.


----------



## 7tronic

Cheers Mergatroid, I saw that post since. I worked for a French multinational for a while, so not in the least surprised that such puerile crap goes on..


----------



## yuhaowu

Haven't been here in a while. Just wondering, is there a solution to the "Not in optimal resolution" bug yet?


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Not familiar with that bug. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## SDub

Hey guys, just found out something strange about my S23A950D. If I use "adaptive mode" in UEFI as the option for my vcore and uncore voltage, my monitor will throw the "Not Optimal Resolution" error you guys are getting while using DVI-D. If I change it to Fixed Voltage (or in my case, Override Voltage), it works just fine. These are settings that have to do with my new i5 4670K. Kinda weird!


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Yeah, that is kinda strange. I have seen USB ports fail to operate at high speed if the PCI bus is overclocked though. May be something similar.


----------



## SDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^ Yeah, that is kinda strange. I have seen USB ports fail to operate at high speed if the PCI bus is overclocked though. May be something similar.


I take back what I said. This issue has never happened to me before until I upgraded to the new haswell architecture. I then OC'd my CPU and then it started happening. I went back to default and it still happens. I've owned my monitor for over 2 years. Is this a hardware issue?


----------



## Mergatroid

^ I really can't say. I haven't had that issue (knock wood). Have you tested it on another computer?

If it didn't happen until you overclockd, try resetting the BIOS. If that doesn't help, try updating the BIOS.

If you still get the issue, and don't when you test the monitor on another computer, I would get hold of the main board manufacture and have a word with them. You might also want to check and see if there is a video card firmware update available for your card too.


----------



## Dashi

hello there,

i just bought the sa750, 23 inch. i noticed that it does not go to 120 hz on hdmi, is this a monitor defect or does the monitor not have the capability to do so? it goes to 120 hz on dp


----------



## PCM2

HDMI on every current monitor out there, including the SA750, will only run at up to 60Hz by default at native resolution.


----------



## Dashi

ah so its not possible to get a 120 on hdmi. thanks

other then that concern its an epic monitor.


----------



## PCM2

I've got the 27" version as one of my monitors and I agree.


----------



## Dashi

on another note, you say you have the 750, does the screen heat up for you? cos mine is heating up somewhat. at the bottom, top of the screen is cool


----------



## Mergatroid

I have the 27" version as well. You need to use Display Port or the Dual Link DVI cable that came with it to get 120Hz working.


----------



## hugo19941994

HDMI doesnt support 1080p120. You can either use DP or DVI-D. What you can do though is use 3D with supported devices through HDMI


----------



## Dashi

i see thanks. does your screen heat up btw? along its bottom border i mean? because mine is heating up quite abit


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dashi*
> 
> i see thanks. does your screen heat up btw? along its bottom border i mean? because mine is heating up quite abit


It is normal for it to get quite warm. Not burn your fingers hot but the backlight does create heat (more if you're using a high brightness), the screen is thin and there is no active cooling mechanism. Also the base will get quite warm and this heat can transfer to the bottom of the screen in particular.


----------



## Dashi

I see. i actually found a way to reduce the temperature rise of the base now that you mention it. i propped the screen up on 2 books leaving the middle part of the base where the vents are free to expel heat more freely.


----------



## PCM2

Well that's good. Is the bottom of the screen noticeably warmer than the top (for example)? What brightness are you using? I do suspect it is the backlight and perhaps still a bit of heat transfer from the base.


----------



## Dashi

yeah the bottom heats up not the top. and i was using 100% brightness. i have decreased it to 50% and its now simply warm at the bottom, whats the ideal brightness to use?

i would appriciate any alterations in the other specs for the best picture quality, this is my first good monitor lol, so i am a noob in terms of settings


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dashi*
> 
> i see thanks. does your screen heat up btw? along its bottom border i mean? because mine is heating up quite abit


My S27A950D monitor doesn't get warm at all. In fact, it's quite cool to the touch all around the edges of the screen, as well as the base. Does your monitor use an internal power supply or does it have an external power brick like the 950?


----------



## Koehler

My Samsung S23A950D got a little hot after 5 hours of intensive use once. But the bezel was cool.

I still use this along with my CrossOver 27Q LED. However my CrossOver has taken over for most of my gaming.


----------



## Dashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> My S27A950D monitor doesn't get warm at all. In fact, it's quite cool to the touch all around the edges of the screen, as well as the base. Does your monitor use an internal power supply or does it have an external power brick like the 950?


yeah external power brick. when i put it at 50 % brightness its just warm though as i said


----------



## Hukkel

Hi guys I am looking to maybe buy a used S27A750D for 250 euros. I never really thought about buying a 27 inch 120Hz 3D monitor because of its huge price. But for 250 I might take a leap. I have been thinking about the Korean Ebay 29 inch 1440p monitors as well.
What troubles me about the Samsung screen is that I read about it having DP issues that are known.

How do you guys feel about the deal I can make? Would you advise it or rather get one of the Ebay screens instead?


----------



## senna89

this models are compatible with lightboost ?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Hi guys I am looking to maybe buy a used S27A750D for 250 euros. I never really thought about buying a 27 inch 120Hz 3D monitor because of its huge price. But for 250 I might take a leap. I have been thinking about the Korean Ebay 29 inch 1440p monitors as well.
> What troubles me about the Samsung screen is that I read about it having DP issues that are known.
> 
> How do you guys feel about the deal I can make? Would you advise it or rather get one of the Ebay screens instead?


Some people have reported dp problems that you mentioned, but I haven't had any problems myself, but I'm using the 950D.


----------



## Eulavvalue

I was taking a look at a few of the 120hz Samsung monitors on the 120hz blurbusters list since I have a SyncMaster 920nw and it has been solid for 5 or more years. Are all of them discontinued? I know there are third-party sellers, but if they are discontinued I was wondering if they were planning a new series that I should hold out for.


----------



## Deanofski

Which magic mode do you use for movies ? I saw magic cinema mode it's seems good but sometimes i prefer group view what do you think ?


----------



## PCM2

Use 'Group View' (which is MagicAngle) rather than any MagicBright mode. It gives much better gamma performance and nicer colours.


----------



## elcono

anyone having a issue with this monitor dropping outputs during benchmarks/gaming?

it will be working fine and then for no apparent reason complain about no signal........ :-(


----------



## SDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> anyone having a issue with this monitor dropping outputs during benchmarks/gaming?
> 
> it will be working fine and then for no apparent reason complain about no signal........ :-(


What warning does it give?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> anyone having a issue with this monitor dropping outputs during benchmarks/gaming?
> 
> it will be working fine and then for no apparent reason complain about no signal........ :-(


What input are you using? DP or DVI-D Dual Link? Some people have been having issues with DP. Make sure you're using a decent cable. Make sure it's pushed in all the way.

I have been using the DVI-D Dual Link cable and it has been trouble free.


----------



## 007SirBond

Can someone explain to me how to get 3D vision working with the newest Nvidia drivers? It's a major bummer to not be able to use the 3D to it's fullest potential, Tridef 3D only lets it run in side by side mode. Which is half the resolution.


----------



## 7tronic

IIRC Nvidia do not support Samsung monitors, so it will not work with the standard Nvidia drivers. There are workarounds, give a look here & here. I never bothered trying it personally as 3D wreaks my head.







Good luck with it.


----------



## TheMazzard

someone give me a color setting on S23A750D please.


----------



## el badman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> IIRC Nvidia do not support Samsung monitors, so it will not work with the standard Nvidia drivers. There are workarounds, give a look here & here. I never bothered trying it personally as 3D wreaks my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with it.


I too am looking to emulate 3D Vision on my S27A950D, and after looking online for ages and trying those various workarounds, I'm still not able to...Could someone please confirm if this is still feasible with this monitor even when using the latest Nvidia drivers, and in which case how this was done step by step?
Also, is the Nvidia 3D Vision Kit 2 that I foolishly acquired plain ol' useless with this monitor (even the IR emitter)?
Thanks!


----------



## amvnz

Has anyone been able to overclock this past 120hz? I been trying with CRU for a while and the max I can get is 121hz which is sad. Trying to get 124hz for Call of Duty but the screen just turns off every 30 seconds when at 122hz+ no matter what the timings are.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amvnz*
> 
> Has anyone been able to overclock this past 120hz? I been trying with CRU for a while and the max I can get is 121hz which is sad. Trying to get 124hz for Call of Duty but the screen just turns off every 30 seconds when at 122hz+ no matter what the timings are.


Try testing the *Samsung Zero Motion Blur HOWTO* while viewing *www.testufo.com/#test=photo* in Chrome browser. The strobe backlight mode makes it looks visually similar to a 240Hz or 480Hz LCD HDTV, without needing to raise the refresh rate.


----------



## amvnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Try testing the *Samsung Zero Motion Blur HOWTO* while viewing *www.testufo.com/#test=photo* in Chrome browser. The strobe backlight mode makes it looks visually similar to a 240Hz or 480Hz LCD HDTV, without needing to raise the refresh rate.


I only want to increase the refresh rate to vsync @ 124fps because of the Call of Duty engine. Your gun's RPM and your movement speed is based on your frames per second and 120fps causes some poor rounding, 124fps is near perfect. Extremely close to the true gun's rate of fire and a nice 6% or so movement speed (which translates to jump height too).

In CRU I raised total pixels all the way until i hit 400 pixel clock and it still blacked out after 30 seconds or so. Maybe it's because of Trifire bandwidth because crossfire needs 2 bridges above 330 pixel clock or so. I'm managing 122hz right now and am going to tweak it until I can get the lowest pixel clock at this refresh rate.


----------



## maynard14

Im loving the samsung S27A950D,.. best monitor i ever have,..

but question guys,.. can a dvi i dual link can handle 120hz refresh rate? currently im using hdmi,.. only on 60 hz refresh rate,.. any help will do,.. i only see 24 pin dvi i cables here in my country,..no display port cables here,.. can a 24 pin dvi i dual link is enough for 120hz?


----------



## 7tronic

Yes, a dual link DVI or a DisplayPort cable will work fine for 120Hz. Nice setup.


----------



## maynard14

hi bro im having a hard time trying to work on 120hz on my s27a950d

im using 24 pin dual link dvi cable and 7870 myst powercolor gpu,.. and still there is no option for 120hz only 60 hz,.. tried reinstalling amd drivers still no luck,.. tried installing s27a950d driver no luck still

im getting frustrated,.. huhu can some one help me...


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> im using 24 pin dual link dvi cable and 7870 myst powercolor gpu,.. and still there is no option for 120hz only 60 hz,.. tried reinstalling amd drivers still no luck,.. tried installing s27a950d driver no luck still ... im getting frustrated,.. huhu can some one help me...


Use the other DVI port on your graphics card.


----------



## maynard14

im sorry sir but i only have one dvi port and its a dvi i port. but i believe dvi d and dvi i is compatible right? it still can produce 120hz?


----------



## Mergatroid

I believe you need a Dual Link DVI-D ( or I) port, or a Display Port for 120 Hz.

DVI-I is a DVI-D except it has added analogue (VGA). Dual Link means two digital channels.

If your card has a dual link port (D or I), it should work for 120Hz. The DVI-D Dual Link cable that came with the monitor should just work.

If this is your card:

http://powercolor.com/us/products_features.asp?id=430#Specification

It does have a DL DVI-I port (Dual Link), so it should work as long as you're not using any adapters and are using the dual link cable that came with the monitor.

Go into ccc.

Click "My Digital Flat Panels", click your monitor and see what the "Maximum reported refresh rate" is. It should say 120Hz.

In Win 7, now right click anywhere on the desktop and select "screen resolution". Click on the appropriate monitor (if you have more than one) and click "Advanced Settings". Click on the Monitor tab. Where it says "Screen Refresh Rate" select 120Hz. You can confirm by selecting "Information" in the monitor menu.

Don't forget that the game may also require a setting for 120Hz in its game options.


----------



## maynard14

yes sir thats my card,..and im using dual link dvi d cable,..im using windows 8 and i only have one monitor which is s27a950d

tried to connect dvid cable straight to my card and monitor ,.. and i already check ccc for max refresh rate still it only shows 60hz,..

i bought my cable brand new huhu

heres the actual pic of the cable and here is the dvi i port of the gpu





i cant buy a displayport coz theres no availbale here in my country...

im also using 13.8 amd driver

thank you sir for your help,..


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> yes sir thats my card,..and im using dual link dvi d cable,..im using windows 8 and i only have one monitor which is s27a950d
> 
> tried to connect dvid cable straight to my card and monitor ,.. and i already check ccc for max refresh rate still it only shows 60hz,..
> 
> i bought my cable brand new huhu
> 
> heres the actual pic of the cable and here is the dvi i port of the gpu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant buy a displayport coz theres no availbale here in my country...
> 
> im also using 13.8 amd driver
> 
> thank you sir for your help,..


It seems to me that it should be working. The port on the card is clearly a DVI-I DL port, and the cable is clearly a DVI-D DL cable (nice pics btw).

I have a couple of suggestions that may help somewhat. One is to try the monitor on another computer if you can. Another is to contact Microsoft on the Windows 8 forums and ask them if there is any problem with 120Hz in Windows 8 (I haven't tried Windows 8 with my monitor). Also, contact the video card company and make sure their Windows 8 GPU driver supports 120Hz, and that the card supports DVI-D DL on its DVI-I DL port.

There are really only four options here.

1. Windows 8 issue (driver or o/s).
2. Video card issue due to port not functioning properly, not designed to support a DVI-D DL output (which I doubt), or a driver issue (see #1).
3. The cable you bought is bad (either faulty or incorrectly built).
4. There is a problem with the monitor.

Since your system is clearly not detecting the 120Hz maximum refresh rate I don't think it's just a setting or even a driver issue myself. Since you bought the DVI-D cable, my own suspicions would lean toward the cable (assuming the card is functioning correctly and fully supports 120Hz DVI-D DL on that DVI-I DL port it has).

What happened to the DVI-D Dual Link cable that should have come in the box with the monitor?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> It seems to me that it should be working. The port on the card is clearly a DVI-I DL port, and the cable is clearly a DVI-D DL cable (nice pics btw).
> 
> I have a couple of suggestions that may help somewhat. One is to try the monitor on another computer if you can. Another is to contact Microsoft on the Windows 8 forums and ask them if there is any problem with 120Hz in Windows 8 (I haven't tried Windows 8 with my monitor). Also, contact the video card company and make sure their Windows 8 GPU driver supports 120Hz, and that the card supports DVI-D DL on its DVI-I DL port.
> 
> There are really only four options here.
> 
> 1. Windows 8 issue (driver or o/s).
> 2. Video card issue due to port not functioning properly, not designed to support a DVI-D DL output (which I doubt), or a driver issue (see #1).
> 3. The cable you bought is bad (either faulty or incorrectly built).
> 4. There is a problem with the monitor.
> 
> Since your system is clearly not detecting the 120Hz maximum refresh rate I don't think it's just a setting or even a driver issue myself. Since you bought the DVI-D cable, my own suspicions would lean toward the cable (assuming the card is functioning correctly and fully supports 120Hz DVI-D DL on that DVI-I DL port it has).
> 
> What happened to the DVI-D Dual Link cable that should have come in the box with the monitor?


hi sir

1. i installed windows 7 on my other hardisk but its still the same,. no 120hz,,.,
2. when i search powercolor 7870 myst 120hz on google this is the first to come up on my search (high speed HDMI output with 1080p 120Hz 3D Stereoscopic support, and 4K resolution display support) meaning it can output @ 120hz/
3. i dont know if its faulty or not but i cant test other pc coz i only have one pc here that has video card...i tried the on board graphics card with output of dvi d but still no 120hz option but i think on board gpu cant output 120hz
4. i dont know if my monitor is damage or not functioning properly beacause of the 120hz issue but everything is working except for the 120hz

i bought this monitor 2nd hand ,.. its fairly cheap and it only comes with the monitor itself and power supply but no hdmi, dvid cable and display port

do this monitor come with a software dvd? can you link me sir for the driver of this monitor for windows 7 64 bit ultimate?

and if this still doesnt work ill buy a displayport from amazon or change my card to gtx 760 palit which has dvi d port


----------



## 007SirBond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hi sir
> 
> 1. i installed windows 7 on my other hardisk but its still the same,. no 120hz,,.,
> 2. when i search powercolor 7870 myst 120hz on google this is the first to come up on my search (high speed HDMI output with 1080p 120Hz 3D Stereoscopic support, and 4K resolution display support) meaning it can output @ 120hz/
> 3. i dont know if its faulty or not but i cant test other pc coz i only have one pc here that has video card...i tried the on board graphics card with output of dvi d but still no 120hz option but i think on board gpu cant output 120hz
> 4. i dont know if my monitor is damage or not functioning properly beacause of the 120hz issue but everything is working except for the 120hz
> 
> i bought this monitor 2nd hand ,.. its fairly cheap and it only comes with the monitor itself and power supply but no hdmi, dvid cable and display port
> 
> do this monitor come with a software dvd? can you link me sir for the driver of this monitor for windows 7 64 bit ultimate?
> 
> and if this still doesnt work ill buy a displayport from amazon or change my card to gtx 760 palit which has dvi d port


Are you sure you have the S27a950D and its not a T27a950D?

http://reviews.cnet.com/lcd-monitors/samsung-syncmaster-t27a950/4505-3174_7-34848035.html

This review says no DVI dual-link connection included.


----------



## maynard14

yes sir in windows screen resolution settings it says s27a950d...n no tv suport...in ccc it also shows s27a950d...im going to buy a display port now...hope it will work....


----------



## maynard14

finally 120hz... hahaha purchase a display port and mini display port for my card,.. haysssssss finally


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hi sir
> 
> 1. i installed windows 7 on my other hardisk but its still the same,. no 120hz,,.,
> 2. when i search powercolor 7870 myst 120hz on google this is the first to come up on my search (high speed HDMI output with 1080p 120Hz 3D Stereoscopic support, and 4K resolution display support) meaning it can output @ 120hz/
> 3. i dont know if its faulty or not but i cant test other pc coz i only have one pc here that has video card...i tried the on board graphics card with output of dvi d but still no 120hz option but i think on board gpu cant output 120hz
> 4. i dont know if my monitor is damage or not functioning properly beacause of the 120hz issue but everything is working except for the 120hz
> 
> i bought this monitor 2nd hand ,.. its fairly cheap and it only comes with the monitor itself and power supply but no hdmi, dvid cable and display port
> 
> do this monitor come with a software dvd? can you link me sir for the driver of this monitor for windows 7 64 bit ultimate?
> 
> and if this still doesnt work ill buy a displayport from amazon or change my card to gtx 760 palit which has dvi d port


OK, it looks like your card should handle 120Hz, but note this part: "(high speed HDMI output with 1080p 120Hz 3D Stereoscopic support, and 4K resolution display support)" that you wrote above. This only shows that your card can output 120Hz on the HDMI port, it does not confirm 120Hz support for the DVI-I DL port. However, I still think that DVI-I DL port should handle 120Hz OK unless it says otherwise.

You can try the display port cable, it should also work (looks like you'll be needing a Mini DP to DP cable) but if I were you I would contact the video card manufacturer and confirm that the card will do 120Hz from the DVI-I DL port as well as the DP before spending any more money on anything. Go to their site and email them or start a support ticket. Just ask them which ports will support 120Hz. Since they are bragging about their HDMI port supporting 120Hz, their answer should be "all of them" (DVI-I DL, and DP both support 120Hz). Then reply with the model of your monitor, and let them know you're having trouble with 120Hz using the DVI-I DL output with a DVI-D DL cable.

Do the same thing with Samsung. I know sometimes it's hard to deal with Samsung's tech support, but they should tell you (for confirmation) that your monitor accepts 120Hz on its DVI-D DL port, and that it should work using a DVI-I DL port (which includes the DVI-D DL spec) on your model of video card.
Make sure you give them the serial number of your monitor. You want to make sure that your monitor is actually the correct model for 120Hz, and the serial number should give them what they need to confirm that. (this will make sure no one "pulled a fast one" on you when you purchased the 2nd hand monitor.)

Do you know the person you purchased it from? I know some people were having trouble getting DP to work properly, so I hope you trust the person who sold it to you. They really should have given you the cables that came with it.

I know on my main video card, there are two DVI ports and only one of them is dual link even though both of them look like a DL. So, just because the connector has all the pins, doesn't mean they are all connected. This especially goes for the cable.
I am checking my Samsung DVI-D DL cable right now...sec...yes, it looks exactly like yours does. It is missing some of the analogue pins (around the flat pin, you can see them on your video card DVI port). This means that your cable should be a DVI-D DL cable just like mine. You might want to take a multimeter or ohmmeter, or even a continuity tester and make sure all the pins in the cable on the digital side are connected from one end of the cable to the other. (Google DVI-D DL pinout).


----------



## 007SirBond

In case most people are unaware, there is a Samsung Natural Color Profile included for this display by Samsung.

http://www.samsung.com/sg/support/model/LS27A950DS/XS-downloads

It comes with the monitor driver from the official site, you can add it in your Advanced Settings under Display Settings.

The colors make the image quality so much better.

If you wish to remove it:

http://support-us.samsung.com/cyber/popup/iframe/pop_troubleshooting_fr.jsp?modelname=S27A950D&idx=392866&modelcode=&


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> OK, it looks like your card should handle 120Hz, but note this part: "(high speed HDMI output with 1080p 120Hz 3D Stereoscopic support, and 4K resolution display support)" that you wrote above. This only shows that your card can output 120Hz on the HDMI port, it does not confirm 120Hz support for the DVI-I DL port. However, I still think that DVI-I DL port should handle 120Hz OK unless it says otherwise.
> 
> You can try the display port cable, it should also work (looks like you'll be needing a Mini DP to DP cable) but if I were you I would contact the video card manufacturer and confirm that the card will do 120Hz from the DVI-I DL port as well as the DP before spending any more money on anything. Go to their site and email them or start a support ticket. Just ask them which ports will support 120Hz. Since they are bragging about their HDMI port supporting 120Hz, their answer should be "all of them" (DVI-I DL, and DP both support 120Hz). Then reply with the model of your monitor, and let them know you're having trouble with 120Hz using the DVI-I DL output with a DVI-D DL cable.
> 
> Do the same thing with Samsung. I know sometimes it's hard to deal with Samsung's tech support, but they should tell you (for confirmation) that your monitor accepts 120Hz on its DVI-D DL port, and that it should work using a DVI-I DL port (which includes the DVI-D DL spec) on your model of video card.
> Make sure you give them the serial number of your monitor. You want to make sure that your monitor is actually the correct model for 120Hz, and the serial number should give them what they need to confirm that. (this will make sure no one "pulled a fast one" on you when you purchased the 2nd hand monitor.)
> 
> Do you know the person you purchased it from? I know some people were having trouble getting DP to work properly, so I hope you trust the person who sold it to you. They really should have given you the cables that came with it.
> 
> I know on my main video card, there are two DVI ports and only one of them is dual link even though both of them look like a DL. So, just because the connector has all the pins, doesn't mean they are all connected. This especially goes for the cable.
> I am checking my Samsung DVI-D DL cable right now...sec...yes, it looks exactly like yours does. It is missing some of the analogue pins (around the flat pin, you can see them on your video card DVI port). This means that your cable should be a DVI-D DL cable just like mine. You might want to take a multimeter or ohmmeter, or even a continuity tester and make sure all the pins in the cable on the digital side are connected from one end of the cable to the other. (Google DVI-D DL pinout).


hi sir recently upgraded my card to 7970 powercolor and i tried the dvi d dual link still it doesnt give me 120hz so i just stick to displayport,.

thank you so much for helping me...

i hope i could fine the 3d glass of this monitor,..


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hi sir recently upgraded my card to 7970 powercolor and i tried the dvi d dual link still it doesnt give me 120hz so i just stick to displayport,.
> 
> thank you so much for helping me...
> 
> i hope i could fine the 3d glass of this monitor,..


Wow, that's really strange.

OK, at this point I would have to blame the cable you bought. My cards are Sapphire HD6970 cards, and the dual link port definitely works on 120Hz. So either your DVI DL input on the monitor is bad, or the cable is bad. I would personally suspect the cable.

Good job on the new card. I'm glad you got everything working. Enjoy.


----------



## ussmeister

Hi, all..

Maybe someone already asked about this.

But i just wonder, is how many 3D Active glasses can be use simultaneously on this monitor?
Say if i want to watch 3D movie with my family say 4 people (yes of course uses 4pcs 3D glasses), can this monitor accomodate?

Thank you all...


----------



## someonewhy

i have some weird problems with the monitor S23A950D i play with displayport and randomly when i am gaming my screen goes off and says no signal...i have to turn off the monitor and turn it back on to get it back to work..and sometimes all screen goes fuzzy..like the image of the screen becomes hard to readable...even When I do anything, sometimes as little as scrolling the internet, or even talking in ventrilo i get no signal wen i change a couple of settings inside my bios after 1-2 minutes i get no signal...i don't know what to rma the gpu or the monitor?the temps of my gpu when gaming doesn't reach 60c(its super low)i also tried to change the displayport cable and no luck...do you guys think its the monitor?need some advices


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *someonewhy*
> 
> i have some weird problems with the monitor S23A950D i play with displayport and randomly when i am gaming my screen goes off and says no signal...i have to turn off the monitor and turn it back on to get it back to work..and sometimes all screen goes fuzzy..like the image of the screen becomes hard to readable...even When I do anything, sometimes as little as scrolling the internet, or even talking in ventrilo i get no signal wen i change a couple of settings inside my bios after 1-2 minutes i get no signal...i don't know what to rma the gpu or the monitor?the temps of my gpu when gaming doesn't reach 60c(its super low)i also tried to change the displayport cable and no luck...do you guys think its the monitor?need some advices


i have read that the issue sir is in the monitor and i think i has problems on the display port,,. im having issues to abou the display port but i try to just not think about it to much


----------



## someonewhy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> i have read that the issue sir is in the monitor and i think i has problems on the display port,,. im having issues to abou the display port but i try to just not think about it to much


Oh you have the same problem as mine?because its annoying as hell those no signal messages....


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *someonewhy*
> 
> Oh you have the same problem as mine?because its annoying as hell those no signal messages....


yes sir i just try not to think about it ,.. i think there is no solution for this particular issue from this monitor ... i already tried to google it but no avail,..


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussmeister*
> 
> Hi, all..
> 
> Maybe someone already asked about this.
> 
> But i just wonder, is how many 3D Active glasses can be use simultaneously on this monitor?
> Say if i want to watch 3D movie with my family say 4 people (yes of course uses 4pcs 3D glasses), can this monitor accomodate?
> 
> Thank you all...


Since the glasses are wireless, you can use as many sets as you like. As long as everyone is in range then there would be no problems. However, this is only a 27" monitor. I don't think four people watching a 3D movie would get a very good experience from it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *someonewhy*
> 
> Oh you have the same problem as mine?because its annoying as hell those no signal messages....


I would RMA it if I was you. I don't accept the "there's nothing that can be done" B.S. You bought the monitor, and it's under warranty. It should work right, and if it doesn't it's up to Samsung to correct it.

First, try it on a friends computer if you can just to make 100% sure. Does your video card have a dual link DVI port? You could solve your problem by using it, but I would still contact Samsung and get the monitor looked at. You might also want to look into whatever consumer protection laws are available in your area just in case you get your monitor back and it still has the same problem.

If my monitor did that (the 27" version) I would go ballistic. There's no way I'd spend that much money on something that didn't work properly.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Since the glasses are wireless, you can use as many sets as you like. As long as everyone is in range then there would be no problems. However, this is only a 27" monitor. I don't think four people watching a 3D movie would get a very good experience from it.
> I would RMA it if I was you. I don't accept the "there's nothing that can be done" B.S. You bought the monitor, and it's under warranty. It should work right, and if it doesn't it's up to Samsung to correct it.
> 
> First, try it on a friends computer if you can just to make 100% sure. Does your video card have a dual link DVI port? You could solve your problem by using it, but I would still contact Samsung and get the monitor looked at. You might also want to look into whatever consumer protection laws are available in your area just in case you get your monitor back and it still has the same problem.
> 
> If my monitor did that (the 27" version) I would go ballistic. There's no way I'd spend that much money on something that didn't work properly.


i understand your point sir but i think i back read in this thread that they have the same prob and there is no fix... but that issue is not always shows off its like once 1 week for me... i bought this monitor for just 161.45 dollars so im not complaining ,.. but if there is warranty off course contact the shop you bought it


----------



## Mergatroid

^
If my monitor did that, I would have returned it and bought a different brand. If it started doing it after the return period had expired I would take it to a Samsung service centre. If they told me it couldn't be fixed, then either Samsung or the store I purchased it from would give me my money back and I would purchase something else.
Don't be so meek and stand up for yourself. Of course, you bought yours used, right? Then you don't have many options here.
I paid over $600 for my 27" unit and there's no way I would pay that much money for something that doesn't work right.

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX33610


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^
> If my monitor did that, I would have returned it and bought a different brand. If it started doing it after the return period had expired I would take it to a Samsung service centre. If they told me it couldn't be fixed, then either Samsung or the store I purchased it from would give me my money back and I would purchase something else.
> Don't be so meek and stand up for yourself. Of course, you bought yours used, right? Then you don't have many options here.
> I paid over $600 for my 27" unit and there's no way I would pay that much money for something that doesn't work right.
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX33610


here are some feedback about this monitor

By
NF Land - See all my reviews
This review is from: Samsung S27A950D 27-Inch Class 3D LED Monitor (Black) (Personal Computers)
So, I originally purchased a Samsung S27A750D 27-Inch Class 3D LED Monitor - Black. My understanding is that they use the same panel, though I could be wrong. But in any case I've had it replaced under warranty twice, both times with the current monitor I'm reviewing (due to lack of stock of the other at the time). I've chosen to review this one because I've spent the most time with it.

The original monitor constantly shut itself off with a "not optimum mode" message despite being at the correct resolution and having tested it with three different computers and several different cables. It also had a horrendous light-blue light pocket in the bottom right corner.

The first replacement monitor exhibited the exact same problems in both regards.

The second replacement monitor only has the insanely annoying light pocket. I've thought about contacting them to get it replaced again, but not only has Samsung been a huge hassle to deal with, I have little confidence I wouldn't end up with something worse than what I currently have.

but they say only displayport has an issue with this monitor... dvi d dualk link works well on 120hz n and issue with that,..


----------



## Mergatroid

^
That's just sad bud. I have had really good luck with mine, with no unusual bright spots or anything. I'm using the DVI-D DL port though, which may explain it.
It's pretty bad when a big company like Samsung can't produce a monitor properly.


----------



## fomequinha

Hello everyone,
I come here as a desperate man tryna find a desperate solution.
I've got a s23A750d and i keep getting this issue where my monitor just shuts down intermittently after like 10 -20 minutes playing any game.
If i alt tab it i can just go to windows normaly and nothing happens but if i get back into the game the screen keeps shutting down and i hear
the windows alert for hardware being detected andd undected over and over again. I've Alredy RMA'd my Graphics card (an EVGA 670 GTX FTW 2GB) and that didn´t solve the problem.
Tryed multiple things and nothing seems to work anyone have a clue what i could be doing wrong?


----------



## Mergatroid

What cable are you using? There have been issues with DP, but none I know of with the DVI-D DL port.


----------



## fomequinha

the 750 only has a DP connector so i don´t think i have much choice, i'm using the Displayport cable, worked fine for the last 7 months and now all of the sudden stopped working for no apparent reason


----------



## Mergatroid

That sucks the big one. Lucky monitors come with a 3-year warranty. Looks like you're going to have to have it serviced. You should check it on another computer before getting it RMAd though.


----------



## NUKESHOCK

Hey guys I wanted to ask I have the Sa27950d using single link dvi from my 7970 crossfire setup when I use the built in 3D in the monitor with these new glasses I got for it the ssb-4100gb
The 3D works but the display is a bit to dim for me to enjoy it...the brightness is at 100% already I've had this for about 1.5 years now and I only just decided to fork out for the 3D glasses. Cuz when I tilt my head to the left it get brighter and when I tilt it to the right it gets sorted dimmer to the point where the screen just looks black! Any solution? Or glasses that work properly with the screen? Should I just switch to the GPU's for the 3d rendering? Thanks!


----------



## Mergatroid

I have no idea. It's natural for the display to get dimmer when you're using the 3D. In fact, there are settings you can use to almost eliminate motion blur with this monitor, but I don't use them because they involve using one of the 3D modes without actually using it in 3D, and it makes the display too dim.

I have used the included glasses with the included DVI-D Dual Link cable, and I don't think it's too dim under those conditions.

Also, the 2D to 3D mode is cute, but it's nowhere near as 3D as the correct 3D mode is with the correct DVI-D DL cable or a DP cable. The monitor can't run at 120Hz if you're not using one of those two cables, and thus your 3D is likely only 30Hz (half of 60Hz).

Out of curiosity, why would you use a $500+ 120Hz monitor on an expensive crossfire setup and only use it at 60Hz?


----------



## NUKESHOCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I have no idea. It's natural for the display to get dimmer when you're using the 3D. In fact, there are settings you can use to almost eliminate motion blur with this monitor, but I don't use them because they involve using one of the 3D modes without actually using it in 3D, and it makes the display too dim.
> 
> I have used the included glasses with the included DVI-D Dual Link cable, and I don't think it's too dim under those conditions.
> 
> Also, the 2D to 3D mode is cute, but it's nowhere near as 3D as the correct 3D mode is with the correct DVI-D DL cable or a DP cable. The monitor can't run at 120Hz if you're not using one of those two cables, and thus your 3D is likely only 30Hz (half of 60Hz).
> 
> Out of curiosity, why would you use a $500+ 120Hz monitor on an expensive crossfire setup and only use it at 60Hz?


I was to lazy to get a dp cable , cuz my main card the lighting 7970 doesnt have a dual link dvi so im stuck at display port hahah and finding a Mini display port to display port cable is harder than getting Miley cyrus to keep her tongue in her mouth...

now i want to get the value out of my purchase and i just ordered a mini display port to displayport cable for the monitor. Interesting that you said that the 2d to 3d is Cute so like HD3d that is with AMD card are better right ?
Right now i dont mind using 3d Content at 30hz but i cant seem to get 3D working natively from the cards : / i dont want to spend anymore on 3d software , like i just want to toggle 3d for al my games and movies at the press of a button. And Im failing to set it up.

Like CCC is practically useless in setting up 3D.
Anyone got a tutorial to setup 3D ? cuz when i used the trial of tridef it said it kept saying that the monitor isnt set to 3D mode when it was set to frame sequential...must i have a Dp or dual link for it to sense if the monitor is at 3D mode or ?


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Install Tridef software from Samsung, it should be on their site if you don't have it. Then add any games you have to the Tridef software, and launch them from there. Make sure you disable any other displays.

Other 3D content can be displayed properly by just using the 3D button on your monitor to cycle through the modes until the content is displayed correctly. There are a lot of 3D pictures available on the web. I have Win DVD that I purchased for watching blu-rays, and it has 3D capability as well, but I don't have any 3D blu-rays. I haven't tried 3D downloaded movies so I don't know how they work. The 2D to 3D function built into the monitor is fine for creating a 3D effect on movies, but it really only offers depth, and nothing that pops from the screen. Real 3D movie video should fix that.
The cable is just to get the 120Hz working, so your 3D modes will be running at 60Hz.


----------



## Yaalp

I have a really weird issue with my s27a950d. Screen flashes black when geforce experience app checks for updates. It'll flash black a few times and then everything is back to normal. I have to shut auto update checks off because it'll even do that when I'm in game. Very annoying. I'm wondering if anyone has run in to a similar issue or what I can try to do to fix it? I verified that its the monitor by connecting it to another computer and was able to easily recreate the issue. I also already tried a different DVI-D cable.


----------



## prosunza

Hi, i bought SA750D for couple months i have same issue as same as this

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1897830

so there is no way to solve this DP issue ?


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Nope, as far as I know, DP sucks on these models. I have the 950 and, using the DVI DL port it works great. If I had this problem on the port I needed, I would have just taken it back (since I bought it at a store in my city). There's no way I would ever spend ~ $700 on a monitor that has a defect. Lucky for me, the store I bought it from is very good to their customers.

I read a lot of the thread you linked to, and I just have to say for the record that, other than some cross talk, the 3D works pretty well on my monitor, and I'm not having any light bleeding issues either. The dual link dvi port is not causing any issues at all. I wouldn't have known there was a problem with the DP if I hadn't joined this thread.


----------



## prosunza

my 750d has only hdmi and dp. such a bad luck


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prosunza*
> 
> my 750d has only hdmi and dp. such a bad luck


How old is your monitor? If it's still under warranty, if I was one of you fellows who has a unit with a bad DP, I would be asking Samsung to give me my money back so I could purchase something that works.

I'm surprised there's no lawyer out there who bought a few of these monitors and is having the same problem. I bet he could get class action status for the people having this problem. I'm pretty disappointed that Samsung would let a problem like this fester.


----------



## prosunza

^
^
i just bought about couple months ago and i think my country wont let me take my money back so sad


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

Hello guys,

I need help trying to set up the 3D. I downloaded the TriDef 6.0 latest version as of this typing. When I tried to play FFXIV AAR, the 3D Modes in the screen don't work or the drivers from AMD or Tridef Drivers or all the mix in between don't seem to work... I've tried this on most of my other games... Tomb Raider, BF4.. and there seems to be too much crosstalk and ghosting and doesn't look 3D at all? What settings are you guys playing in the TriDef software... I leave it on automatic search... and even then I tried manually figuring out which display setting to use and to no avail... is the glasses with the software junk? I'm lost. Should I get new glasses?

I am using DVI-D and two monitors and of course my display 1 is the SA950.

I've tried troubleshooting through this guide

http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/noname8.html


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Don't forget you will have to shut off your second display (at least I do) for 3D to work properly. Check the instructions for the software. There should be two hotkeys you can hit to adjust the 3D.

For me, I just disable my 2nd monitor, start the game from Tridef, turn the glasses on and everything just works. There is a fare amount of crosstalk though. I have seen better 2D, and the embarrassing thing for Samsung is that I have seen better 3D about 20 years ago when I had a geforce 2 deluxe using a 19" crt monitor.


----------



## malikq86

I have the 23" 750D and I randomley lose connection during bootup and waking from sleep. Was a fix for this ever found?

I know if you lose signal during use, you can just switch display modes to get it back..but my problem refers to the monitor not being recognized by Windows 7 unless I unplug and replug the power cable from the back of the monitor

FYI - I have dual screens with an IPS 1200p.


----------



## micromini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prosunza*
> 
> Hi, i bought SA750D for couple months i have same issue as same as this
> 
> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1897830
> 
> so there is no way to solve this DP issue ?


If you have a nvidia card simply make a custom resolution in nvidia control panel and underclock the monitor to 119hz


----------



## jaxxxy

I cant seem to download the monitor driver via the website any ideas? and no i do not have the disk =[...rookie move.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaxxxy*
> 
> I cant seem to download the monitor driver via the website any ideas? and no i do not have the disk =[...rookie move.


What model?


----------



## maynard14

me too,.. can anyone post the link for windows 8.1 driver for s27a950d?


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Sorry man. You'll just have to Google around. I can see some people saying they have it working in Windows 8, and others say it won't. There is no "windows 8 driver" that I can find.

Try this thread:

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=360954

Happy I'm sticking with Windows 7.

On a side note. Glad I have AMD cards since nVidia won't work with this monitor without extensive screwing around. Apparently, after reading a few threads on nVidias forum, they are doing this on purpose because Samsung won't pay nVidia for their crappy 3D sticker or branding. So, the a-holes have gone out of their way to cripple the monitor unless you find a workaround. If you do make sure you don't post it on the nVidia forums or they might nerf your workaround on the next driver update.

Because of this, I will never purchase another nVidia graphics card. They can bite me. Going out of their way to make sure another manufacturers product won't work with their product is stepping over the line imo.

Because I have had some driver issues with my HD6970 cards (CFX) I was considering nVidia in SLI for my next gfx cards before I purchased this monitor. Since then I have read so much about nVidia buggering up the compatibility on purpose that I have lost any desire to purchase their products.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^ Sorry man. You'll just have to Google around. I can see some people saying they have it working in Windows 8, and others say it won't. There is no "windows 8 driver" that I can find.
> 
> Try this thread:
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=360954
> 
> Happy I'm sticking with Windows 7.
> 
> On a side note. Glad I have AMD cards since nVidia won't work with this monitor without extensive screwing around. Apparently, after reading a few threads on nVidias forum, they are doing this on purpose because Samsung won't pay nVidia for their crappy 3D sticker or branding. So, the a-holes have gone out of their way to cripple the monitor unless you find a workaround. If you do make sure you don't post it on the nVidia forums or they might nerf your workaround on the next driver update.
> 
> Because of this, I will never purchase another nVidia graphics card. They can bite me. Going out of their way to make sure another manufacturers product won't work with their product is stepping over the line imo.
> 
> Because I have had some driver issues with my HD6970 cards (CFX) I was considering nVidia in SLI for my next gfx cards before I purchased this monitor. Since then I have read so much about nVidia buggering up the compatibility on purpose that I have lost any desire to purchase their products.


thanks bro! im using windwos 8 at the moment but i want to upgrade to windows 8.1 hoping to fix the problem with my s27a950d monitor

im using Displayport cable to my monitor and using amd r9 290 card

when i turn off the monitor and leave the pc on, after i try to power on again my monitor it wont display anything it just black screen.. it did exactly with 7870 myst and 7970 card,.. so i dont think its my gpu.. and im using latest ami graphics card..

it annoying thing like when im going to sleep and leave my pc downloading and when i get up and open the monitor its just black screen what i have to do to fix it is to manually unplug and replug the display port cable at the back of the monitor or gpu..

but in hdmi or dvi i dont have any problem.. except dvi d doesnt give me 120hz..


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Yep, those are some pretty strange problems you're having there for sure. I still think your DVI-D cable is the culprit for the 120Hz not working. Sorry to hear you're having so many problems.


----------



## maynard14

Yes...i cant do anything about my problem...but thats ok coz i bought mine for only 168 us dollars...ehe...but em i the only one have this problem?


----------



## skora

Hi all for whoevers still around.

Just bought one of these S23a950D and so far, nothing but frustration. My XFX 7950-tdkc only has DL-DVI-I output, mini Display port, HDMI, and SL-DVI-D. Bought a DP cable and am fully experiencing the need to cycle the power to get the monitor to restore after the computer wakes. Its driving me nuts. A few searches didn't answer the question I asked (if it was the right question), but is it possible to convert that DL-DVI-I signal to a DL-DVI-D with an adapter?

Also tried the 3D on Fallout New Vegas and the game keeps crashing. Had the 3D working once and was rather unimpressed. Even the passive HP 2311gt I had was more eye popping than what little I've seen so far.

EDIT
Added which monitor I bought. Thanks Mike for letting me know the adapter idea won't work.


----------



## Mergatroid

^ As far as I know, the DVI-I standard includes DVI-D.

The only difference between DVI-I and DVI-D is that DVI-I includes VGA as well as digital while DVI-D only includes digital.
A dual link DVI-I cable should include VGA, so it would have two digital channels (DVI-D DL) and a VGA channel (the four pins around the flat pin are part of the VGA channel).



DVI-D = Digital
DVI-I = Digital + VGA
DVI-D (Dual Link) = 2 x Digital
DVI-I (Dual Link) = 2 x Digital + 1 x VGA

http://www.displays-monitors.aurora.se/dvi-hdmi.htm

So a DVI-I (Dual Link) port should have all of the above ports built-in. You should be able to use any dual link cable.

I thought the S23a950D only came with a DP and an HDMI port?

Personally, if I was you and I bought that monitor new, I'd take it back while I still had the chance. It seems a lot of people are having DP issues with that model. At least the 27" models can use DVI (Dual Link) ports.


----------



## skora

Hey Mergatroid,

The back of the 950d has HDMI, DL-DVI-D, DP, headphone out, and the power connector.

I found a DVI-D DL cable and tried it with my setup. A S23A950D and a XFX 7950 tdkc. I was only able to establish a single link digital signal from this GPU. It has DL-DVI-I and SL-DVI-D. Even though the connectors for both DVIs show DL DVI-I, it doesn't push a DL D signal from either. So I don't think a DL-DVI-I port carries 2 digital signals with it. The cable would work, but only at 60 hz. Maybe some other GPU can do both I and D on one DL connection, but not this one.

Unfortunately I bought this monitor used and now realized I paid too much for it. Once I get the CPU stable, I'll get the monitor and 3D configured and just have to live with cycling the power every time I wake this old beast up.


----------



## lemniscate

guys, I accidentally got some water on my SA950, and I quickly turned it off, wiped the water from anything I could without opening it. after leaving it a night, I tried to plug it in, and I'm seeing vertical cyan lines, and the colour looks washed out. any idea about what I should do next? it's around 1.5 years old now.

if I sent it back to samsung for servicing, what kind of cost am I looking at? or is it even fixable?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> Hey Mergatroid,
> 
> The back of the 950d has HDMI, DL-DVI-D, DP, headphone out, and the power connector.
> 
> I found a DVI-D DL cable and tried it with my setup. A S23A950D and a XFX 7950 tdkc. I was only able to establish a single link digital signal from this GPU. It has DL-DVI-I and SL-DVI-D. Even though the connectors for both DVIs show DL DVI-I, it doesn't push a DL D signal from either. So I don't think a DL-DVI-I port carries 2 digital signals with it. The cable would work, but only at 60 hz. Maybe some other GPU can do both I and D on one DL connection, but not this one.
> 
> Unfortunately I bought this monitor used and now realized I paid too much for it. Once I get the CPU stable, I'll get the monitor and 3D configured and just have to live with cycling the power every time I wake this old beast up.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface[/URL]

There is a pinout on that page of a DVI-I DL connector, and it shows two digital channels and a single analogue channel (VGA).



The "I" only indicates that the connector includes analogue. Any DVI DL port should include two digital channels.

Here is one of my cards:

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?pid=1081&lid=1

You can see that my dual link port is also a "Dual-Link DVI-I" and it works fine with my S27A950D at 120Hz.

You're going to have to narrow the problem down to your gpu, your cable, or your monitor (or a setting). I looked up your GPU and the specs say only one DVI port is DL, but I can't find which one, so you'll have to retest both. In Windows 7, check your monitor's refresh rate in Resolution/advanced setting and click the monitor tab. Make sure you selected the correct monitor if you have more than one.

It doesn't sound like the cable is the one that came with the monitor (If it comes with the 23" model) so you will need to confirm that it's really a DL cable. I would use my multimeter at work to check that the pins on one end connect all the way through to the other end. Google "DVI-I (or D) DL pinout diagrams" and you will find lots of pictures of the pinouts. Check that your cable has continuity from one end to the other on all the digital pins.

If you have tested the cable and/or believe it to be a good cable, you will need to test the monitor on another computer that has a DL-DVI port. Based on that test, you can either narrow the problem to the gpu or the monitor. If it's the gpu, that sucks because the specs sure say it should support DL. If it turns out to be the monitor, that really sucks if you bought it used.

I have been reading about quite a few people having issues with Samsung lately. I'm glad I didn't have to test out the DP on my monitor. In the future, if I keep this monitor, I'll have to make sure any new gpus I purchase support DL-DVI. Also, if I want to use 3D, they will have to be AMD cards.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> guys, I accidentally got some water on my SA950, and I quickly turned it off, wiped the water from anything I could without opening it. after leaving it a night, I tried to plug it in, and I'm seeing vertical cyan lines, and the colour looks washed out. any idea about what I should do next? it's around 1.5 years old now.
> 
> if I sent it back to samsung for servicing, what kind of cost am I looking at? or is it even fixable?


Was the spill on the panel or the base? If on the base, you should be able to pick up any boards that are mounted inside it (check ebay first). There's a small chance you could still rescue them by washing and drying them off.

If the spill is on the LCD panel, most likely it's buggered now. I bet Samsung would charge quite a bit of money for the panel. In your place I would try and hunt down a panel and replace it myself. You could start at Samsung.com, and check their service areas. The Canadian version has walk-in service centre addresses. Try and either get them to order you a panel if it's cost effective, or give you the part number so you can try and find one through other channels.

For future reference, when you spill water on electronics, time is of the essence. As water evaporates it can leave deposits behind (like minerals) and cause corrosion. This can block or short out high frequency signals (like data and clock signals). It's possible to prevent this by getting the equipment disassembled asap and either placing wet parts in a bowl of rice (to absorb moisture) for a day, or (my favorite method) use a hair dryer to dry them off very fast. It's amazing how many circuit boards I have rescued over the years using a hair dryer.


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Was the spill on the panel or the base? If on the base, you should be able to pick up any boards that are mounted inside it (check ebay first). There's a small chance you could still rescue them by washing and drying them off.
> 
> If the spill is on the LCD panel, most likely it's buggered now. I bet Samsung would charge quite a bit of money for the panel. In your place I would try and hunt down a panel and replace it myself. You could start at Samsung.com, and check their service areas. The Canadian version has walk-in service centre addresses. Try and either get them to order you a panel if it's cost effective, or give you the part number so you can try and find one through other channels.
> 
> For future reference, when you spill water on electronics, time is of the essence. As water evaporates it can leave deposits behind (like minerals) and cause corrosion. This can block or short out high frequency signals (like data and clock signals). It's possible to prevent this by getting the equipment disassembled asap and either placing wet parts in a bowl of rice (to absorb moisture) for a day, or (my favorite method) use a hair dryer to dry them off very fast. It's amazing how many circuit boards I have rescued over the years using a hair dryer.


it was on the panel. I have no experience with disassembly of a monitor, so I didn't do it. (the closest thing I've done would be replacing my laptop's ssd and ram, or replacing my 780s' thermal paste lol)

I think I'll try to call samsung singapore first, and if they say they can fix it, I'll bring it there to let them see. btw, do you think any shop would accept the monitor if I sell it in that not working condition? if the repair costs more than half the monitor itself, I think I might consider getting a new one instead.


----------



## skora

I'm very confident that my issue is solely on my GPU.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150671

My initial trouble shooting was the same as you outlined Mergatroid but I did it again. Same results. 60hz is all the monitor will connect at with the DVI-D DL cable. While the pins are there, I don't think XFX is sending 2 digital signals through the DVI-I DL connector. If they were, they would advertise that it is both a DVI-D and I DL.

Here's my DVI cable I'm using too.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004S5HNH6/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Here's my DP cable.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3717821&CatId=73

No cables came with this used monitor.

My current work around is use the DVI-D for regular usage. The monitor wakes up properly with the computer. Then when I go to play games/3D games, I'll just have to cycle the power and select the DP input. That I can live with, just have to make sure I'm not committing any significant resources to the windows thinking there's 2 displays.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> I'm very confident that my issue is solely on my GPU.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150671
> 
> My initial trouble shooting was the same as you outlined Mergatroid but I did it again. Same results. 60hz is all the monitor will connect at with the DVI-D DL cable. While the pins are there, I don't think XFX is sending 2 digital signals through the DVI-I DL connector. If they were, they would advertise that it is both a DVI-D and I DL.
> 
> Here's my DVI cable I'm using too.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004S5HNH6/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Here's my DP cable.
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3717821&CatId=73
> 
> No cables came with this used monitor.
> 
> My current work around is use the DVI-D for regular usage. The monitor wakes up properly with the computer. Then when I go to play games/3D games, I'll just have to cycle the power and select the DP input. That I can live with, just have to make sure I'm not committing any significant resources to the windows thinking there's 2 displays.


Bud, how long have you owned the card? If it's still under warranty, email the manufacturer and discuss this with them.

As far as Dual Link Digital is concerned, DVI-D and DVI-I Dual Link are the same thing. I keep trying to get this across. The only difference between DVI-I and DVI-D is that, as well as everything contained in DVI-D, DVI-I also includes analogue (VGA).

So, other than VGA contained in DVI-I, DVI-D and DVI-I dual link are _the same thing_.

As I linked to in my previous posts, my card also has DVI-I Dual Link, _just like your does_.

So, if you have a card with DL DVI-I, and a DL DVI-(I or D) cable and a monitor that requires DL DVI-D than it should work.
Your card says in the specifications that it supports DL DVI-I so it should work fine with that monitor.

You say you did the troubleshooting steps I mentioned? Then you tried the monitor on another computer with a DL port? Did it work in 120 HZ?

You need to contact your card manufacturer and find out why you card, _which has the right port_, isn't working with this monitor.

I still am suspicious of your cable. If it was mine I would do continuity tests on it.

If the monitor is not working with your card, but it does work with someone else's computer, and you're using the same cable, then find out why your card is not working in DL when the specifications say it does work in DL.

*The newegg link you supplied says on the specifications page that your video card has a DL DVI-I port, and that port works with these monitors.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> it was on the panel. I have no experience with disassembly of a monitor, so I didn't do it. (the closest thing I've done would be replacing my laptop's ssd and ram, or replacing my 780s' thermal paste lol)
> 
> I think I'll try to call samsung singapore first, and if they say they can fix it, I'll bring it there to let them see. btw, do you think any shop would accept the monitor if I sell it in that not working condition? if the repair costs more than half the monitor itself, I think I might consider getting a new one instead.


I'm sorry to say that the shop I work in would never pay for non-working equipment. Let us know if you have any success with Samsung.


----------



## skora

Mergatroid,

Thanks for your patience with me. I usually don't need so much prompting to see my errors unless you ask my wife, then this is par for the course.

Instead of assuming my cable was good, I pulled the DL-DVI cable and did the continuity test. Guess what, the DL cable I bought isn't DL. Middle 6 pins aren't actually connected to each other. So I'll either just go as planned and only use the DP for gaming and 3D and my SL-DVI for everyday use. I'll just change up the input selection. Or I'll get a working DL cable.

As for which port on the GPU is the DL-DVI-I, one actually does have a VGA symbol on it.

Again, sorry I wasn't getting it. Bad info elsewhere had me stuck.

+rep


----------



## MetalCase

On my SA950 there is a black cloud/shadow near the midle of the buttom of the monitor. Does anyone know what that is and if possible know a way to fix it?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> Mergatroid,
> 
> Thanks for your patience with me. I usually don't need so much prompting to see my errors unless you ask my wife, then this is par for the course.
> 
> Instead of assuming my cable was good, I pulled the DL-DVI cable and did the continuity test. Guess what, the DL cable I bought isn't DL. Middle 6 pins aren't actually connected to each other. So I'll either just go as planned and only use the DP for gaming and 3D and my SL-DVI for everyday use. I'll just change up the input selection. Or I'll get a working DL cable.
> 
> As for which port on the GPU is the DL-DVI-I, one actually does have a VGA symbol on it.
> 
> Again, sorry I wasn't getting it. Bad info elsewhere had me stuck.
> 
> +rep


Thanks man. Check the monitor input port. If it has the four pins around the large flat pin, it can accept a DL DVI-I cable (even if the monitor doesn't accept analogue signals on that port, the DVI-I dual link cable will still feed it dual link digital). I have found that cables at work that are most often true DL DVI-D cables are actually the DL DVI-I cables that have analogue and dl digital.

My point is, if the monitor has the analogue pins then it might work with a DL DVI-I cable. Hell, you could always pull the analogue pins out of one end of the cable if you needed to. Just keep your eye out for another cable, maybe something local you can take back if it doesn't work. It is nice gaming at 120Hz, so don't give up hope. I'm just glad I have the cable that came with the monitor. Maybe you should contact the person you bought it from and see if they will sell you the correct cable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalCase*
> 
> On my SA950 there is a black cloud/shadow near the midle of the buttom of the monitor. Does anyone know what that is and if possible know a way to fix it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There are two things that may cause your symptom.

Of course, the most obvious is that some of the LED backlights are not turning on. The second is that the layer of plastic behind the LCD panel that diffuses the light (oddly enough, it's called a diffuser) isn't sitting right in the frame (it's buckled in the middle) or it's deformed.

If I saw this at work, I would take the bottom portion of the monitor screen apart, and lift the metal frame slightly to have a look at the diffuser on the bottom edge. It may be correctable. If it's the white LED backlight strip that has a few defective LEDs, you might find a replacement for it on-line.
I'll warn you, it's a delicate procedure to take an LCD panel apart. It has multiple diffuser-like layers inside, and they have to be aligned properly in order for the metal frame to fit around the edge. I have accidentally lost control while taking them apart once or twice (that's my story and I'm sticking to it), which forces you to take the entire panel apart just so you can get the alignment right for reassembly. This would be fine except, once taken apart to this extent, there is a fairly high risk of getting a piece of dust or other object in between the layers, one that you don't notice until you have the panel back together and are testing it. It really sucks to have to take it apart again just to get a piece of dust or a hair or something out.


----------



## MetalCase

Quote:


> There are two things that may cause your symptom.
> 
> Of course, the most obvious is that some of the LED backlights are not turning on. The second is that the layer of plastic behind the LCD panel that diffuses the light (oddly enough, it's called a diffuser) isn't sitting right in the frame (it's buckled in the middle) or it's deformed.
> 
> If I saw this at work, I would take the bottom portion of the monitor screen apart, and lift the metal frame slightly to have a look at the diffuser on the bottom edge. It may be correctable. If it's the white LED backlight strip that has a few defective LEDs, you might find a replacement for it on-line.
> I'll warn you, it's a delicate procedure to take an LCD panel apart. It has multiple diffuser-like layers inside, and they have to be aligned properly in order for the metal frame to fit around the edge. I have accidentally lost control while taking them apart once or twice (that's my story and I'm sticking to it), which forces you to take the entire panel apart just so you can get the alignment right for reassembly. This would be fine except, once taken apart to this extent, there is a fairly high risk of getting a piece of dust or other object in between the layers, one that you don't notice until you have the panel back together and are testing it. It really sucks to have to take it apart again just to get a piece of dust or a hair or something out.


Ahh I see. Too bad I'm too afraid to remove the "cover" of the monitor and check/repair it. I guess I'll keep use this monitor until the cheap 4K Monitor is out or the 120hz 1444p Monitor from Asus.

Thanks alot and +rep!


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Was the spill on the panel or the base? If on the base, you should be able to pick up any boards that are mounted inside it (check ebay first). There's a small chance you could still rescue them by washing and drying them off.
> 
> If the spill is on the LCD panel, most likely it's buggered now. I bet Samsung would charge quite a bit of money for the panel. In your place I would try and hunt down a panel and replace it myself. You could start at Samsung.com, and check their service areas. The Canadian version has walk-in service centre addresses. Try and either get them to order you a panel if it's cost effective, or give you the part number so you can try and find one through other channels.
> 
> For future reference, when you spill water on electronics, time is of the essence. As water evaporates it can leave deposits behind (like minerals) and cause corrosion. This can block or short out high frequency signals (like data and clock signals). It's possible to prevent this by getting the equipment disassembled asap and either placing wet parts in a bowl of rice (to absorb moisture) for a day, or (my favorite method) use a hair dryer to dry them off very fast. It's amazing how many circuit boards I have rescued over the years using a hair dryer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I'm sorry to say that the shop I work in would never pay for non-working equipment. Let us know if you have any success with Samsung.


Mergatroid, just to let you know, when I was about to pack my monitor back to the box, I tried to turn it on, and now the stuck lines are gone. the colour still looks a bit off, but after playing around with the config, I think I got it almost like how it was before. the only problem left is a bit of dark cloud at the lower right of the panel, but it's pretty small and won't be noticeable unless the screen shows only one bright colour (like when you check for dead/stuck pixels). I guess I'll keep it for now. thanks for the advice. +rep.









edit: btw the dark cloud looks similar to the one on MetalCase's monitor, but much much smaller, and not that dark. it's right at the lower right corner, around 1-2 cm long.


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Thanks for the rep guys. I'm really glad your monitor started working lemniscate. It would seem the last time you tried it, it was still wet. It must have dried in the meantime, and luckily it didn't leave enough deposits to cause any major damage. I bet the darker area at the bottom is actually a stain left behind by the water.
It's really nice to hear something like this turn out well for a change. Congratz...


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^ Thanks for the rep guys. I'm really glad your monitor started working lemniscate. It would seem the last time you tried it, it was still wet. It must have dried in the meantime, and luckily it didn't leave enough deposits to cause any major damage. I bet the darker area at the bottom is actually a stain left behind by the water.
> It's really nice to hear something like this turn out well for a change. Congratz...


yeah I guess I'm lucky. I followed your advise to use hairdryer, and I placed my monitor near the window so it gets sunlight. thanks again.


----------



## bektafig

From 120 Hz to 2D DVI verirmisiniz the best settings

I've done pretty set on the main issues remained unlit. Do you share a lovely setting if you have


----------



## doco

never mind. displayport worked all of a sudden. hmm.


----------



## bektafig

YOU CAN USE ME AS A FULL MONTH MOST BEAUTIFUL Do you share

THIS DO I SET MY BAD. SETTINGS AND RUIN






























HELP ME YOUR SETTING


----------



## matti2

When playing 3d games and Fraps is monitoring fps, sometimes fps goes over 120.
Is it possible / should i somehow gap refreshrate to 120 because 950 cannot handle over 120 rates?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matti2*
> 
> When playing 3d games and Fraps is monitoring fps, sometimes fps goes over 120.
> Is it possible / should i somehow gap refreshrate to 120 because 950 cannot handle over 120 rates?


If everything is working well, and you're not getting any tearing in you graphics, I would just leave it where it is.

@bektafig


----------



## skora

Its amazing what a $5 dl-dvi-d cable that's actually a DL cable can do. 120hz all the time now and no DP connection issues.

But, my 3d experience has not been acceptable. Loads of ghosting. Some reviews on the issue blame the stock glasses. Are the glasses to blame, or is there some settings/tweaking to address first? What other glasses are recommended that would cut the ghosting and be rechargeable (not required, but would be nice.) (I did glasses search on this thread, but it basically game back with half the thread)


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Hey, that's awesome that you got the 120Hz problem sorted out.

Yeah, I have the same ghosting issue in 3D. I also believe it's the cheap glasses since it seems when can see through one lens the other lens should be opaque. It seems to me that the lenses are not getting dark enough to block the other eye from seeing.

I have not tried any other glasses so I cannot confirm my suspicion. I did try the newer Samsung rechargeable wireless glasses SSG-3550, but it seemed they would not charge from a regular USB port. It looked like they would only charge from the USB port on a Samsung TV, so I never got the chance to test them. I just returned them when I couldn't get them to charge.

I did read another review from a guy who said he got those glasses to work, and that they were way better than the ones t hat came with the monitor, but he didn't say how he got them to charge. Who knows, maybe the ones I bought were defective.

If you find a pair that work better, be sure to let us know.


----------



## skora

I just stopped by best buy today and grabbed a set of SSG-5100GB glasses. They have the 4100/5100 on sale for $19 USD on their site. Brought it home and at first, it didn't seem to get any better. Didn't seem 3D but the crosstalk was a little better. Then I realized, the images were swapped. Changed that setting and bingo, 3D and less crosstalk. I'd say these new glasses are 75% better than the 3050s. Not perfect, but better and for a few bucks, worth it. Still might get the Xpand 104s from BB to compare. Its nice to be able to have a store to return the goods too if they don't work any better than what you've got.


----------



## Mergatroid

^ That's good to hear. Unfortunately, that model of glasses is not available at BB or FS in Canada. However, I hit Amazon and ordered a pair of Xpand Universals for $18.99 cdn. That's dirt cheap.

TV manufacturers should be pretty embarrassed if they work better than the OEM glasses. I'll post here when I test them.


----------



## skora

I hope they work well for you. I like the looks of those a lot better and the fact they block out the sides. Which model did you get? At that price, I'm guessing the x103s. Looks like the lenses are bigger too. When you test them, can you also note if you are able to look under the frames to see the keyboard still?


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Yep, the 3DGX103.

Man, I have been checking out the Oculus Rift over the last few days, and it looks really impressive. If they get these things working nicely at a good price, I might just stop using a monitor for gaming.

Sony is also coming out with a VR headset for the PS4, so it looks like VR could finally be something to consider seriously for gaming on both consoles and the PC.

They have just released the second version of the developer's kit for the Oculus after having sold out of the 50K units they made for the first version. I hope they start mass producing them and selling to consumers soon. I'm really chomping at the bit to try one.


----------



## dethw1sh

I've had the S27A950D for a while now. Everything works pretty well except for the DisplayPort crapping out once in a while, and the glasses that came with it, SSG-M3750CR, seemed liked they cause a lot of ghosting/crosstalk and only worked well when I tilted my head, so I know something is off.

Are these the glasses that came with yours? Do they cause some crosstalk?

On another forum, [ http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1037630283&postcount=421 ], another user stated that Samsung may have packed in the wrong model of 3d glasses with the unit. What he mentions sounds a lot like what I was experiencing, so it sounds like I need to get a different pair.

On amazon I noticed these, [ http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006YWCQLO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A29JDB041N6Y93 ]

I was wondering if any one had tried them successfully with their displays? They mention that they work with the TV models, but I am afraid of them not working with S27A950D. They seem to be the only "universal" Samsung/Bluetooth active glasses I can find.

If not, I might just go for the original SSG-M3150GB like the other person mentioned. They can be found on AliExpress, [ http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Genuine-Samsung-3D-Glasses-SSG-M3150GB-for-PC-monitor-battery-powered/1274106675.html ], but they are non-rechargeable battery operated.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## skora

Hi Dethw1sh, welcome to OC.net

Thanks for the insight on the polarization and testing with the head tilt. I didn't realize just how much darker the newer ones I bought made things when they are level vs tilted. So gave the ones that came with my used monitor (so not sure they are the ones that came with the original purchase) another try. I think I can deal with the crosstalk in exchange for a brighter screen. Another interesting observation, I only see the crosstalk in my right eye. I think it will just get mentally blocked out since I'm left eye dominant anyway. So plans are take back the SSG-5100GB and save some money or get a recommendation of some glasses that truly work on all fronts.

Here are the glasses that came with my monitor. A touch more crosstalk, but much brighter.
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-kemyVnp7ApV/p_3053050GB/Samsung-SSG-3050GB.html


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dethw1sh*
> 
> I've had the S27A950D for a while now. Everything works pretty well except for the DisplayPort crapping out once in a while, and the glasses that came with it, SSG-M3750CR, seemed liked they cause a lot of ghosting/crosstalk and only worked well when I tilted my head, so I know something is off.
> 
> Are these the glasses that came with yours? Do they cause some crosstalk?
> 
> On another forum, [ http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1037630283&postcount=421 ], another user stated that Samsung may have packed in the wrong model of 3d glasses with the unit. What he mentions sounds a lot like what I was experiencing, so it sounds like I need to get a different pair.
> 
> On amazon I noticed these, [ http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006YWCQLO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A29JDB041N6Y93 ]
> 
> I was wondering if any one had tried them successfully with their displays? They mention that they work with the TV models, but I am afraid of them not working with S27A950D. They seem to be the only "universal" Samsung/Bluetooth active glasses I can find.
> 
> If not, I might just go for the original SSG-M3150GB like the other person mentioned. They can be found on AliExpress, [ http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Genuine-Samsung-3D-Glasses-SSG-M3150GB-for-PC-monitor-battery-powered/1274106675.html ], but they are non-rechargeable battery operated.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


The model number of the glasses I got with my monitor is SSG-M3050GB. They seem to suck as well.


----------



## dethw1sh

Thanks skora and Mergatroid. I've browsed overclock a few times in the past and figured I should finally make an account here.

I just switched to PC gaming completely last year. The announcement of the Xbox One and PS4 did not really excite me as a gamer, so I figured I would build a badass gaming rig.

Ok I went ahead and ordered the SSG-M3150GB. They will probably take a month or so to get here. I will report back on how well they work when I get them in. If they suck, last hope is to get the ones from amazon.

I just can't believe Samsung could screw up something that bad on such a great looking monitor.

I had a 61" samsung DLP that I used to game on in 3D... and I can tell you that when 3D is set up properly, it's hard to go back to normal gaming.


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Great. I can't wait for the ones I ordered to show up. I have not gotten my expectations too high because honestly I'm not expecting a big improvement from a $19 set of glasses, but for that price I was willing to give them a try.


----------



## Mergatroid

Hey everyone.

So, I received the XpanD X103 universal 3D glasses today. Unfortunately, I cannot get them to work. I tried all the TV settings they have and nothing will work.

This is really unfortunate because they seem really well built, they come packaged in this plastic package that looks like a bubble. It came with two spare batteries, a cloth bag (I'm using it for my Samsung glasses now), and three nose pieces. They are thicker and heavier than the Samsung glasses. When I turned them on they seemed to go through a calibration or something and the lenses would go black one at a time. When they did, the blackness was really solid. It would seem that, if they had of worked, they may have taken care of the crosstalk issue.

Setting them up should have been simple. Press the button for three seconds, and then press it once for Samsung TVs. I guess their TVs and this monitor don't all work the same way for syncing. I'm emailing them right now to confirm it.


----------



## skora

That's unfortunate.

How was the polarization with the screen if you rotated them side to side?


----------



## Mergatroid

^ I didn't notice.

I'm having a bit of a problem. It seems the S27A950D monitor uses Bluetooth to sync the glasses. I never realized this. I had thought it was IR. It seems to me that the glasses I bought are IR. They have a little red windows on the front just like an IR remote.

However, when I go onto the XPAND website and check their compatibility page for the X103 glasses, it says that they work with the Samsung 950 LED monitor series:

http://www.xpand.me/compatible-devices/

Select XPAND Universal 3D Glasses (X103), 3D Monitors, and Samsung and it clearly says they are compatible. However. XPAND also sells glasses with an RF dongle so they can convert Bluetooth signals to RF:

http://www.xpand.me/products/youniversal-3d-glasses/

So, it seems to me that no matter what their compatibility chart says, these glasses will not work with the Samsung 950 LED monitor series. From everything I have read over the last few hours, I'm pretty sure these monitors are Bluetooth. I couldn't find any of this information from Samsung's website (classic Samsung). I had to go digging through forums and even eBay. A seller of the stock glasses on eBay says they are Bluetooth glasses. Several forums say that all Samsung TVs manufactured after 2011 are Bluetooth. Lastly, there was one forum where someone was answering questions about this monitor, and again that person mentioned this monitor uses Bluetooth. So, although I could not find an official Samsung source for this information, everything else I could find seemed to point to Bluetooth.

So, if anyone is looking for a better set of glasses, make sure they are Bluetooth and not infrared. If you purchase Xpand glasses for a Samsung product manufactured after 2011, make sure you get the D104LX1 RF dongle with them.

Edit: Changed early sentence " I had thought it was RF." to correctly say "IR", which is why I purchased the glasses I did.


----------



## skora

I was thinking about you and the xpand glasses and saw the same thing you pointed out with the compatibility list. Finding the actual documentation for the different products is horrible.

Digging into the actual tech that Samsung has on the monitor is difficult to find. But, I have the SSG-5100GB glasses (returning them today) that did work with the 950d, except the polarization was off a touch. The interesting thing is the box says they are RF. I'm 99% sure samsung uses BT and RF interchangeably and do use the BT standard. I'll have to scan BT with my phone to see if the signal is there.

Here is a link for the glasses that came with my monitor, the SSG-3050GB. It list both BT and RF.
http://reviews.us.samsung.com/7463/SSG-3050GB_ZA/samsung-3d-active-glasses-2011-ssg-3050gb-battery-operated-reviews/reviews.htm

As for the Xpand 104s, in the states, best buy has them for $40 (includes dongle.) Didn't see them on the CA site though.

DId XpanD have anything to say about their info being bad and maybe making it right for you?


----------



## Mergatroid

^ The fellow at XpanD agrees that these monitors must be Bluetooth. I think Bluetooth and RF are the same thing since Bluetooth is radio frequency. I think the two basic types are IR (infrared) and RF/Bluetooth for "universal" glasses. OEM glasses may differ. Some may use proprietary RF, but the "universal" glasses seem to cover all RF types. It's a little confusing. Too bad they couldn't have settled on RF to begin with.

Note, Xpand Recommends:

1) X105-RF-X1: http://www.amazon.com/XPAND-X105-RF-X1-Rechargeable-Bluetooth-Glasses/dp/B00BFO4XSA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1396069139&sr=8-1&keywords=X105-RF-X1

or

2) B104LX1: http://www.amazon.com/B104LX1-Cinema-YOUniversal-Active-Glasses/dp/B0086UKF6U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1396069200&sr=8-1&keywords=b104+xpand


----------



## doco

been trying to sell the S23A950D on craigslist for $280. people been trying to lowball me and even worse they were using the Fry's electronics website as a price evaluation LOL. i mean it's still worth it at $280 compared to what is out today, right? that's what i concluded when i read about the color reproduction vs the other 120hz monitors out today.


----------



## skora

I bought mine on ebay in Jan and overpaid at $225. The guy had 2 and the other didn't sell for a couple weeks. Price went down to $175 for that second one. (all prices were delivered.) There was one on here that sat for a long time at $300 and don't know if it ever did sell or for what when it did.

Are the offers comparing to a general non-3D monitor?

The value is this is the best monitor for 3D gaming with an AMD GPU. I think demand has slipped since the Rift has really ramped up the possibility of happening and maybe even this year (I have my doubts that it won't happen till next.) But I think if you could get $200-$225 for it, that would be fair.

here's what the last 3 on ebay went for. Remember, the seller gets popped for the final value fee and they buyer gets popped for shipping. That's the price you really have to go with, but on craigs, you keep your money.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=s23a950d&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> Are the offers comparing to a general non-3D monitor?


they were comparing it to the samsung S27A950D. the problem is Fry's is notorious for listing items way below the MSRP when they want to clear it out of their warehouse and chances are said item was OOS everywhere by the time someone notices. i've seen it happen way too many times on slickdeals.


----------



## Mergatroid

^ I generally sell electronics for half price, once the warranty is gone. So if the monitor cost $300, I would sell it for $150.

My S27A950D cost me about $649cdn when I bought it last year, so I really don't understand how they can compare a 23" monitor to a 27". Personally, in that price range I would just purchase the 27" monitor from Frys if they had it (as you mentioned, they might be all sold out).
Also, the MSRP is meaningless. When we sell product where I work, we do our own markups and completely ignore the MSRP.
What matters is the current cost, and it's irrelevant why the cost is what it is, weather Fry's is blowing them out or not, the fact is their price is driving the overall market price of these models down.
If you're convinced it's worth what you're asking, then stick to your guns. Tell people that you don't think Frys has stock, but that they can go ahead and try to purchase one from them if they're so convinced. I notice that it's "in store only" and "while supplies last". Tell them to phone their local Frys and see if they have stock. If there are none to be purchased anywhere, then it's really a sellers market.

As for the Oculus Rift, since Facebook bought them out, and so many developers have dropped them, I wouldn't hold my breath about seeing a consumer product any time soon.


----------



## skora

I was getting tired of waiting for the Rift and started with a HP 2311gt. Used it for just a few months and was sold on 3D. Sold it and bought this S23a950d. Even if the rift comes out tomorrow, I'm good for a little bit with this.

Just bought the Xpand B104LX1 for $30!!!! I'll give an update with performance when they arrive.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/youniversal-rechargeable-active-shutter-3d-glasses-bluetooth-and-ir/6923386.p?id=1218814079212&skuId=6923386&st=xpand&cp=1&lp=2#tab=overview


----------



## blued

I've had the S27A950D for over 2 years and still running like a charm. Am thinking of getting one of the Korean monitors, mainly for the 2750x1440 res. Can anyone with first hand experience compare how these would be in terms of image quality vs the 950d?


----------



## skora

Sorry Blued, can't help you.

For those interested, just tried the Xpand B104LX1 with Fallout New Vegas. While the cross talk seems a touch better and could probably be improved messing with the shutter timings, it suffers from the same polarization issues the SSG-5100GB did for me. Its off by 45 degrees. Eyes level with the screen and the image is a little dark. rotate you're head to the right and the screen gets blacked out. To the left, nice and bright. So level, you're half way into the blackout angle already. No good for me, so these will go back also. While the sync is standard samsung, it seems they really hosed anyone wanting to use any other glasses than the included ones by using a non standard polarization angle.

I didn't see the polarization specs in the manual, anyone know these and if there are any glasses besides the SSG-3050GB that match it?

While I'm on the subject, the SSG-3050GB are nice and bright with eyes level. Tilt to the right, and the image gets a reddish hue. To the left a blueish hue. It never completely blacks out, but when the glasses are perpendicular to the screen, the darkest red and blue hues create a nice dark purple, but never goes black like the other Xpands or 5100s did at just 45 degrees to the right.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> I was getting tired of waiting for the Rift and started with a HP 2311gt. Used it for just a few months and was sold on 3D. Sold it and bought this S23a950d. Even if the rift comes out tomorrow, I'm good for a little bit with this.
> 
> Just bought the Xpand B104LX1 for $30!!!! I'll give an update with performance when they arrive.
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/youniversal-rechargeable-active-shutter-3d-glasses-bluetooth-and-ir/6923386.p?id=1218814079212&skuId=6923386&st=xpand&cp=1&lp=2#tab=overview


The guy I was talking to at XpanD found a dealer on Amazon selling Mitsubishi 3D glasses really cheap. He said they are actually rebranded XpanD glasses with the Bluetooth emitter, and he said they would work on our Samsung monitors.

http://www.amazon.com/EX105BT-Shutter-Bluetooth-Mitsubishi-Televisions/dp/B009ZW7SR2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1396325662&sr=8-1&keywords=Ex105+xpand

Pretty good for $24.95 USD. I wish the exchange hadn't dropped the Canadian dollar so low or I might try purchasing them.


----------



## skora

I don't plan on buying/returning any more glasses till I can find some specifications on the polarization angles. The sync does work with the Xpands, just the image is half as bright as it should be. Its a deal breaker for me.

Thanks for the info and the link though.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blued*
> 
> I've had the S27A950D for over 2 years and still running like a charm. Am thinking of getting one of the Korean monitors, mainly for the 2750x1440 res. Can anyone with first hand experience compare how these would be in terms of image quality vs the 950d?


I have the Samsung S23A950D and the QNIX QX2710.

If you want the best color accuracy and picture quality, definitely get the QNIX QX2710.


----------



## wirefox

^ do you play games or FPS? curious about any input lag on the QX ...

I have the S27A950D


----------



## icebbyice

hey, i just bought a second hand sa950_ls27a950 and i'm having trouble using 120hz with it. i've got a hd6700 graphics card with a dvi-d output and i have a dvi-d cable. i've tried to connect everything with the drivers from the samsung website installed but i'm still not able to use the 120hz refresh rate. anyone got any tips?

also, does anyone have the original discs by any chance?


----------



## maynard14

maybe the dvi d cable you bought sir is not original or not a true dvi d cable

there are lots of dvi d fake cables out there, so maybe thats why it doesnt work for 120 hz


----------



## icebbyice

maybe but i just found out that when i tried to switch to 1920x1080 @ 120hz it switches to 960x1080 @120hz for some reason. i can also see it happening in my amd control panel it says hdtv 1080p @ 120hz


----------



## icebbyice

i'm going to be borrowing a multimeter soon to test if i have a fake dvi-d cable.

edit: cable is real, just did a multimeter test.


----------



## icebbyice

update:

switching from 1024x768 @ 60hz to 1920x1080 @ 120hz

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7ce1kaeaz0qjgxc/Screenshot%202014-08-25%2014.42.58.png

screen is 1920x1080 on monitor but next screen shows that it is stretching 960x1080 for some reason

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tht7gsgbw2u45ai/Screenshot%202014-08-25%2014.43.20.png

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qfgcpi34y0j9sr0/2014-08-25%2014.43.46.jpg

so maybe an issue with the samsung monitor itself..

does anyone have the original disc or knows how to update the firmware?


----------



## hugo19941994

Does your graphics card have two DVI ports? Try the other port. Some AMD cards can only do 120hz in one of the ports.


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Also, if you have to, you can always try a DP cable.


----------



## HJP

Guys, I really need some help here.








I have a 2 year old S27A750D. Since a week ago, the power button/LED started blinking, and it only goes away when I turn it off and on again. And today, it started turning off by itself every 10 minutes or so. It's not the common DP problem where it loses signal, the monitor completely shuts down.








Anyone has an idea what's causing this? Is the monitor dying?

Edit: After some research, I've seen some people mention a fan in the monitor's base.. where is it exactly?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HJP*
> 
> Guys, I really need some help here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 2 year old S27A750D. Since a week ago, the power button/LED started blinking, and it only goes away when I turn it off and on again. And today, it started turning off by itself every 10 minutes or so. It's not the common DP problem where it loses signal, the monitor completely shuts down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone has an idea what's causing this? Is the monitor dying?
> 
> Edit: After some research, I've seen some people mention a fan in the monitor's base.. where is it exactly?


A fan in the base? Really? I don't see any vents.

I service monitors and TVs for a living (along with pretty much every other type of electronics). On an LED monitor, the most likely cause of odd symptoms and blanking out or shutting off is the power supply.

Most often there are poor quality capacitors (very often CapXon capacitors, which are just about the worst in the industry). These capacitors will fail, often deforming, which will prevent them from smoothing the pulsating DC in the power circuit. Electronic devices mostly need a nice smooth DC voltage and if the filter capacitors go bad the voltage will pulsate. In the worst case the capacitor could actually short, which will usually cause the power supply to turn itself on and off as the safety circuit cuts in and out.

This can be true of either internal power circuits or external power adapters. If the monitor has screws in the adapter, when take it apart and inspect the capacitors. If they are domed, or if they have "vented", they should be replaced. If you can't replace them yourself, you should replace the entire adapter.

If the adapter is glued and has no screws, you have to crack it open and you'll have to krazy glue it closed again when you have replaced the capacitors.

Lastly, it is possible that your main board is causing this fault. Monitors and TVs can use small surface-mount voltage regulators. Often they can be 1.1V, 2.2V or 3.3V. Like most regulators, they can use capacitors on their outputs. If these regulators are acting up, or if the capacitors on the regulator outputs have failed, they can cause some pretty unusual faults, from no sync in the picture, to all white displays, or wavy lines in the picture, or no picture at all. It can also effect the power light, making it do odd things at odd times. If you cannot troubleshoot and repair a board like this, you would have to try and find a replacement board (check eBay).

Those are the two main parts that could be causing your problem. The last part is the LCD panel, but it's fairly unlikely to cause an intermittent fault like you are describing. A panel fault will usually be: No picture (but power light is good), all white picture, lines through the picture, burnt out backlight (or in this case, failed LED backlights, but this is very rare).


----------



## HJP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> A fan in the base? Really? I don't see any vents.
> 
> I service monitors and TVs for a living (along with pretty much every other type of electronics). On an LED monitor, the most likely cause of odd symptoms and blanking out or shutting off is the power supply.
> 
> Most often there are poor quality capacitors (very often CapXon capacitors, which are just about the worst in the industry). These capacitors will fail, often deforming, which will prevent them from smoothing the pulsating DC in the power circuit. Electronic devices mostly need a nice smooth DC voltage and if the filter capacitors go bad the voltage will pulsate. In the worst case the capacitor could actually short, which will usually cause the power supply to turn itself on and off as the safety circuit cuts in and out.
> 
> This can be true of either internal power circuits or external power adapters. If the monitor has screws in the adapter, when take it apart and inspect the capacitors. If they are domed, or if they have "vented", they should be replaced. If you can't replace them yourself, you should replace the entire adapter.
> 
> If the adapter is glued and has no screws, you have to crack it open and you'll have to krazy glue it closed again when you have replaced the capacitors.
> 
> Lastly, it is possible that your main board is causing this fault. Monitors and TVs can use small surface-mount voltage regulators. Often they can be 1.1V, 2.2V or 3.3V. Like most regulators, they can use capacitors on their outputs. If these regulators are acting up, or if the capacitors on the regulator outputs have failed, they can cause some pretty unusual faults, from no sync in the picture, to all white displays, or wavy lines in the picture, or no picture at all. It can also effect the power light, making it do odd things at odd times. If you cannot troubleshoot and repair a board like this, you would have to try and find a replacement board (check eBay).
> 
> Those are the two main parts that could be causing your problem. The last part is the LCD panel, but it's fairly unlikely to cause an intermittent fault like you are describing. A panel fault will usually be: No picture (but power light is good), all white picture, lines through the picture, burnt out backlight (or in this case, failed LED backlights, but this is very rare).


Thank you for the very detailed post.







Would any of the things you mentioned make it turn off exactly every 10 minutes? I timed it and it's really doing it exactly every 10 minutes. Even if I turn it off and on manually halfway through, it still turns off when the 10 minutes is over. Also I'm not sure if it entirely shuts down or what exactly, I have to press the power button twice to get it on again, so I don't know..

And yes, apparently there's a fan inside the base, but only in the 750s not the 950s.


----------



## HJP

It was the fan after all. I cleaned it and now the monitor is back to normal.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HJP*
> 
> It was the fan after all. I cleaned it and now the monitor is back to normal.


That's pretty sweet.
It's pretty rare that an LED backlit monitor would have a fan cooling the board or the panel. I saw units like that years ago in first or second generation LCD monitors running CCFL backlights, and usually what were at the time large screen monitors (19" +).
Nice job on the repair.


----------



## HJP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's pretty sweet.
> It's pretty rare that an LED backlit monitor would have a fan cooling the board or the panel. I saw units like that years ago in first or second generation LCD monitors running CCFL backlights, and usually what were at the time large screen monitors (19" +).
> Nice job on the repair.


Yeah it's really weird, never heard of a monitor with a fan before. I certainly wouldn't have bought it If I knew it depends on a stupid fan, but oh well..








And it's all thanks to one user here who told me about where the fan is and how to access it.. It was really driving me crazy before I knew what was causing the issue.


----------



## amvnz

After using group view for a year and being dissatisfied with the gamma, I tried Side View. Blacks are a little crushed but it looks so much better.

Magic Angle: Side View
Brightness: 25
Contrast: 60
Sharpness: 60
Response Time: Normal
HDMI Black Level: Normal
Red: 50
Green: 50
Blue: 50


----------



## Mergatroid

Hey guys. I have a like-new S27A950D that works perfectly.

I'm thinking about purchasing this:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX53093

I love the idea of the ultra wide screen without requiring multiple monitors.

I need to know what people think my two year old S27A950D is worth? I still have the original box, packing, glasses, cables, and everything else it came with. No marks or scratches of any type.

I paid $649 Canadian for it on sale.

I'm thinking $500 Canadian.


----------



## skora

Might be a touch high, but with limited supply, someone might bite. $400 might be more realistic.

Current used value in the states:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=s27a950d&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> Might be a touch high, but with limited supply, someone might bite. $400 might be more realistic.
> 
> Current used value in the states:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=s27a950d&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


I posted it for $450, no bites so far. Might go as low as $400, but I think I would rather keep it than sell it for less than that.


----------



## Burpy

How do I gain access to the fan on the S27A750D?

The fan on mine recently started making a loud buzzing sound, it's really annoying.
I'm hoping if I clean it, the buzzing noise will stop.


----------



## 7tronic

Just flipped one over there; there are 8 no. Philips screws that hold the black baseplate on to the silver part. I would imagine disassembling this would give you access to the fan. May be worth PM'ing someone who stripped theirs down to bezel it.


----------



## Burpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> Just flipped one over there; there are 8 no. Philips screws that hold the black baseplate on to the silver part. I would imagine disassembling this would give you access to the fan. May be worth PM'ing someone who stripped theirs down to bezel it.


I did open base plate and couldn't see the fan, just circuit board.
I considered removing it, but was unsure if it was the right thing to do.

Does anyone know if that's the only way to gain access to the fan?


----------



## philke

Hey guys, to all the owners of a samsung S27a950D , there might be a possibility that with a firmware upgrade you can use freesync, the only question is, will they provide a firmware upgrade that does.


----------



## Darkimmortal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philke*
> 
> Hey guys, to all the owners of a samsung S27a950D , there might be a possibility that with a firmware upgrade you can use freesync, the only question is, will they provide a firmware upgrade that does.


There's little benefit of freesync on a 120hz monitor:

- We have the 40fps vsync divisor
- It does nothing above 60 fps - normal vsync applies


----------



## sy573mx

Looks like my monitor is going....

I have just noticed feint lines on the from the center to right side of the display (mostly at the top half of the monitor) almost always had it setup with chrome snapped to the left & wmp snapped to the right.
Mostly browse the web when watching some series sometimes otherwise wmp is always snapped to the right & have chrome maximized.
I am using a dvi cable with the display set at 120hz & mostly game at 60hz, just started playing GTA V. 60, 100 or 120hz make no difference (notice it in GTA V now)
I mainly see them on a blue or grey background - I dont see them on a black background though.
Noticed it today when browsing overclock.net - it seems to look like interlaced lines & 2 of the lines are more visible than the others, will see if I can post a photo later tonight.

Hoping that its not the monitor, I am running 8.1 ATM - Gainward GTX 970 Phantom - Really don't want to fork out cash for a new monitor now.
I did install a cracked theme dll for windows 8.1 so I will do a fresh re-install & see if that does anything. will try a different computer to see if the issue pops up there too.

Won't go for 4k though - just larger size 1080p, unless I can find a great 4k monitor for a price damn near a 28 inch ultra wide 1080p monitor. Not a lot of choice in South Africa for 4k that is cheap & good quality, & I like having two kidneys.


----------



## Sir_Gawain

I have the S23A750D and have been considering a monitor upgrade to utilize G Sync. Has anyone here who has owned a SA950D or SA750D series switched to a G Sync monitor and been satisfied with color reproduction? If so, can anyone suggest a G Sync monitor that will be as good as my S23A750D? I have thought about upgrading my monitor a couple of times, but have had no luck finding as good as the SA750/950D's for color.

Thanks!


----------



## Chest3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HJP*
> 
> Yeah it's really weird, never heard of a monitor with a fan before. I certainly wouldn't have bought it If I knew it depends on a stupid fan, but oh well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's all thanks to one user here who told me about where the fan is and how to access it.. It was really driving me crazy before I knew what was causing the issue.


I have the exact same issue, how do I access the fan? I can't seem to remove the bottom circuit board. I think i need to replace my fan since it doesn't start anymore and the Monitor keeps turning off.


----------



## omegasama

Hi , i think i mess up with my setting . I dont know how to reset to default , can someone help me here please ?

Regards


----------



## blued

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> Hi , i think i mess up with my setting . I dont know how to reset to default , can someone help me here please ?
> 
> Regards


Go into the OSD and look around. Its there.


----------



## maynard14

hey guys, is there a way to wall mount the s27a950d monitor? or any mods to wall mount it?


----------



## blued

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hey guys, is there a way to wall mount the s27a950d monitor? or any mods to wall mount it?


I doubt it. The base plate is an integral part of the display, it cannot be detached. Also has all the inputs in the rear of it. The panel itself is very thin, so cant be drilled. Best you can probably do is put the whole display on a wall mounted shelf.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blued*
> 
> I doubt it. The base plate is an integral part of the display, it cannot be detached. Also has all the inputs in the rear of it. The panel itself is very thin, so cant be drilled. Best you can probably do is put the whole display on a wall mounted shelf.


i see, so the base has some pcb right, any chance that they are pcitures of the disassembled s27a950d?







im just curious and i think this monitor his hard to dissemble


----------



## blued

Yep, the PCB is in the base. Even if you could separate it, you would still have to keep it nearby. TBH, its sounds almost like an impossible task. Many displays are connected to the PCB with ribbon cables, so you would have to replace those with longer versions of those exact cables.. cables that were precisely made for that display.. and you aint gonna find them. Even if could be done, it would look like hell with all those extended cables from the base leading up to the display. Out of all the monitors made in the world, this would probably be the last one I would even attempt to disassemble. It would certainly consume more time, expense and effort than its worth. I would just buy a new monitor rather than go through all that.


----------



## exitone

What cables will i need with this for full 120hz? I have a MSi Radeon 7770 Power Edition.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> What cables will i need with this for full 120hz? I have a MSi Radeon 7770 Power Edition.


I use DVI-D Dual Link. Make sure your card supports it. You can also use DP but make sure you get a decent cable. Although it doesn't carry audio, I like the DVI cable because it always works without any issues. Some people have had some problems using DP and I also had DP issues with some other monitors.


----------



## exitone

Also how much is this monitor worth 2nd hand, $200?

(talking about s27a950d)


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> Also how much is this monitor worth 2nd hand, $200?
> 
> (talking about s27a950d)


Whatever you can get for it. I paid about $600 Canadian for it new so I would try and get between three and four hundred, maybe $250 to $300 US. At least ask for three and let them talk you down some.


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Whatever you can get for it. I paid about $600 Canadian for it new so I would try and get between three and four hundred, maybe $250 to $300 US. At least ask for three and let them talk you down some.


Why would people pay $300 when a brand new 144hz 27inch like the asus vg278he for $350? Is the image quality that much better?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> Why would people pay $300 when a brand new 144hz 27inch like the asus vg278he for $350? Is the image quality that much better?


Is that an ultra thin, very stylish, 3D monitor that comes with 3D glasses too?


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> Why would people pay $300 when a brand new 144hz 27inch like the asus vg278he for $350? Is the image quality that much better?


I have had the VG278H, and for me the S27A950D beats in hands down when it comes to image quality. My Asus monitor was returned after two days, could not stand the horrid color\contrast and AG Coating on it.

On the other hand, i was so happy with the S27A950D, that i bought a used one when i decided to build my new rig this year. (My first one was sold in summer 2013 together with my rig)


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blued*
> 
> Yep, the PCB is in the base. Even if you could separate it, you would still have to keep it nearby. TBH, its sounds almost like an impossible task. Many displays are connected to the PCB with ribbon cables, so you would have to replace those with longer versions of those exact cables.. cables that were precisely made for that display.. and you aint gonna find them. Even if could be done, it would look like hell with all those extended cables from the base leading up to the display. Out of all the monitors made in the world, this would probably be the last one I would even attempt to disassemble. It would certainly consume more time, expense and effort than its worth. I would just buy a new monitor rather than go through all that.


sorry for the late reply, but thank you so much for the info, yes sir this monitor is hard to mod and ill just leave it as is, still the best monitor for me at 1080p, holding on to this until the next vcard that can handle 4k gaming at ultra


----------



## exitone

Someone is selling me the 27inch SA950 mint cond with box for USD$202. (with 3d glasses)

Good deal? Same as S27A950d right?

the monitor was usd$315 new 2 years ago tho but the currency in my country is weaker now


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> Someone is selling me the 27inch SA950 mint cond with box for USD$202. (with 3d glasses)
> 
> Good deal? Same as S27A950d right?
> 
> the monitor was usd$315 new 2 years ago tho but the currency in my country is weaker now


That's an excellent deal. Just make sure it comes with the original DVD-D Dual Link cable. Some people here bought used monitors and had a little bit of an issue with the DVD cable not being the correct one.
One thing to note. Some people have had problems with the Display Port input not working properly. I don't know if it was their monitor, cable or video cards but a fair number had this problem. I hope you have a DVI dual link port on your video card since they seem to be pretty problem free.


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's an excellent deal. Just make sure it comes with the original DVD-D Dual Link cable. Some people here bought used monitors and had a little bit of an issue with the DVD cable not being the correct one.
> One thing to note. Some people have had problems with the Display Port input not working properly. I don't know if it was their monitor, cable or video cards but a fair number had this problem. I hope you have a DVI dual link port on your video card since they seem to be pretty problem free.


Good monitor, tiny 7 pixel scratch near center but negligible.

I bought the monitor and it came with everything (3d glasses, manuals, driver cd, power cable, box) except the dvi-d dual link. WIll have to buy one, is any from ebay good?

Edit: Going to buy a cable locally, a couple mins drive and only $4


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> Good monitor, tiny 7 pixel scratch near center but negligible.
> 
> Remember, if you can't seem to get 120Hz working, it's most likely the cable is not dual link.
> 
> Enjoy your monitor.
> 
> I bought the monitor and it came with everything (3d glasses, manuals, driver cd, power cable, box) except the dvi-d dual link. WIll have to buy one, is any from ebay good?
> 
> Edit: Going to buy a cable locally, a couple mins drive and only $4


Sorry about the screwed up post. No time to fix it now as I'm on my phone. My response is in the middle of the quote.


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Sorry about the screwed up post. No time to fix it now as I'm on my phone. My response is in the middle of the quote.


i connected the montor through dual link dvi-d and the screen refuses to change to 120hz through both windows and the amd driver. It just switches back and once of the attempts everything was blurry. any help?

card is msi radeon 7770 power edition 1gb








Edit: cable was prob dodgy, it also chipped away a bit of the plastic separating two holes, should be fine right? if not, im also getting a DP cable.

Any more advice?

Edit: got a better cable (dvi-d dual link) and 120hz works! even tho the plastic broke between two of the holes due to the dodgy cable.

cant 100% tell the diff b/w 60hz and 120hz maybe thats because of the changed resolution and screen size.


----------



## Mergatroid

You won't see a big difference until you play games at 120hz. It should feel smoother and more responsive.


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You won't see a big difference until you play games at 120hz. It should feel smoother and more responsive.


yea i notice it now but it wasnt as noticeable for me since i changed from 24 inch to 27inch.

Also, someone 5 mins away is having an auction for the s23a950d (ends in 23hrs) for $75. Should i swap???

or maybe just buy it and resell it for $100 profit xD

i mean look: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Samsung-S23A950D-23-WLED-Monitor-Perfect-condition-/281779804668?hash=item419b6299fc

crazy price


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> yea i notice it now but it wasnt as noticeable for me since i changed from 24 inch to 27inch.
> 
> Also, someone 5 mins away is having an auction for the s23a950d (ends in 23hrs) for $75. Should i swap???
> 
> or maybe just buy it and resell it for $100 profit xD
> 
> i mean look: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Samsung-S23A950D-23-WLED-Monitor-Perfect-condition-/281779804668?hash=item419b6299fc
> 
> crazy price


Well that's only a 23" monitor. It's not worth as much as the 27". You could always add it as a second monitor though. I loved having two monitors when I had my system setup like that. It is a good price for that model.


----------



## hellsfull

I know this is an old thread but I've been away in Germany for a long time and on returning and powering up my s27a950d I have problem







I use it connected only as a gaming mobile to the play station and it's always been fine but now I switch on and all I can't change source as it boots into dp and wont let me change, the menu itself I can get into but all options are greyed out except pc/av on right and setup/ reset on left but I can't select any. Also at the bottom of menu the menu and ok options are white but the arrows for movement are grey. Tried the hold menu for 10 seconds when on and off but nothing changes







any help appreciated as I have always loved this monitor and don't want my insurance to replace it with something else


----------



## dekciW

Think I may have just somehow burned out my main PCB...Ideas? Controls power on, but the panel will not. Works if I plug the panel into one of my other monitors PCB's though...The power light flashes 3 times on the control panel like the fan wasn't working. I was having problems with the fan, and it shutting off, so I soldered up another small 3 pin fan I had laying around, But now the panel wont turn on, even with one of the fans from the other monitors. I already ruled out the power PCB its the PCB that takes the video inputs. PN - BN94-04262T.


----------



## emad200

hello guys
first sorry for my bad English.
i have this annoying problem on my sa750 monitor .. every 10 minutes shutting down i always open it andclean the fan let the monitor cool
but last 3 days whatever i do nothing work takes 1 hour and the issue start again .. pls help me what to do .. i buy it before 2 years and this problem start about a year ago .. yeah i almost forget i have blue vertical line on the screen is there way to fix it?
thank you


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emad200*
> 
> hello guys
> first sorry for my bad English.
> i have this annoying problem on my sa750 monitor .. every 10 minutes shutting down i always open it andclean the fan let the monitor cool
> but last 3 days whatever i do nothing work takes 1 hour and the issue start again .. pls help me what to do .. i buy it before 2 years and this problem start about a year ago .. yeah i almost forget i have blue vertical line on the screen is there way to fix it?
> thank you


If your fan is acting up and cleaning isn't helping, you'll have to replace it.
I would just start looking for a new monitor since you are also getting a line. You can look around the web for solutions but usually getting a line in an LCD panel can't be repaired. You can try cleaning the cable that goes from the main board to the panel (the lvds cable), and you could try putting pressure on the ribbon cables around the top of the panel, but most likely the panel is now toast. You might be able to find a replacement on the web somewhere but it won't be cheap.


----------



## fina144

I have the same problem with cooling fan sa750 monitor and I clean it every 2 or 3 days







and I didn't find any spare part for that fan


----------



## Mergatroid

You guys need to either take a picture of the fan and post it so we can help you find a replacement or contact Samsung and get the correct part direct from them.


----------



## dekciW

You can find the fan on samsungparts.com its like $24.99


----------



## Chest3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You guys need to either take a picture of the fan and post it so we can help you find a replacement or contact Samsung and get the correct part direct from them.


Its a Delta Electronics BSB04512LA-9P1R, I can't seem to find that thing anywhere near me (i'm from austria, getting it from samsungparts would cost me as much shipping as the fan costs itself.)

Looks like a 40x40x10 blower with rpm read, I really need a replacement for this.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chest3r*
> 
> Its a Delta Electronics BSB04512LA-9P1R, I can't seem to find that thing anywhere near me (i'm from austria, getting it from samsungparts would cost me as much shipping as the fan costs itself.)
> 
> Looks like a 40x40x10 blower with rpm read, I really need a replacement for this.


I wouldn't be surprised if Delta made it special for Samsung. I think you're just going to have to purchase the fan from Samsung or try and get it from Delta. The fan itself should be under $40, so even if the cost was $80 with shipping I think it would be worth it for this monitor.


----------



## maybbmay

Really struggling with the decision to ditch my 27A950D for a newer screen. Bigger resolution and 144hz. Any other owners want to share their thoughts on replacing this great monitor?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybbmay*
> 
> Really struggling with the decision to ditch my 27A950D for a newer screen. Bigger resolution and 144hz. Any other owners want to share their thoughts on replacing this great monitor?


It's all personal choice really. My SA 950 is being used as a spare now. I'm back to 60hz on an LG Ultra Wide monitor. Have fun shopping though.


----------



## SDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybbmay*
> 
> Really struggling with the decision to ditch my 27A950D for a newer screen. Bigger resolution and 144hz. Any other owners want to share their thoughts on replacing this great monitor?


BenQ XR3501?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDub*
> 
> BenQ XR3501?


BenQ is a really bottom of the line monitor company. I would rather stick with a more established brand name myself. Or go completely generic and get a low priced high res/refresh monitor from eBay.


----------



## SDub

Oh, sorry, he just said more resolution at 144 Hz. The model I mentioned is a curved 35" 21:9 144Hz model with good color accuracy out of the box and an AMVA TN panel. It fit the description, is new, and has pretty good features so I thought I'd mention it. I would hesitate to call it "bottom of the line".


----------



## wirefox

I've had a few lines but they go away when I adjust the tilt .. .weird.

I'm thinking the same about 144 upgrade. but love my sa950 ..

I mostly game so I kind of want the eye candy --- would upgrade my gpus if I did..

so anyone upgrade from this monitor to a newer 144 ? or better


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDub*
> 
> Oh, sorry, he just said more resolution at 144 Hz. The model I mentioned is a curved 35" 21:9 144Hz model with good color accuracy out of the box and an AMVA TN panel. It fit the description, is new, and has pretty good features so I thought I'd mention it. I would hesitate to call it "bottom of the line".


I said the company, not the monitor.


----------



## OneManHitSquad

my SA950 is currently pulling duty as a media display...mostly DirecTV over a Slingbox 500 in high def...in my "cave" room and it loves it!


----------



## 7tronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDub*
> 
> BenQ XR3501?


I'm seriously thinking about replacing my three SA950's with a XR3501. I would love a 3440 x 1440 >100hz, and was looking at Acer Predator X34, the but looking at the amount of people having issues I don't think the tech is there yet. 60hz really is not an option any more and IMO the lower resolution is an acceptable trade for a high contrast AMVA panel with 144Hz. At least for now


----------



## Burpy

The past few months poking at the fan on my SA750 worked great, now the fan refuses to spin at all.

Such a great monitor, but such a bad design decision adding a fan. Would of been better off with a power brick.

Speaking of power brick. When searching samsung parts for the SA750, they are selling a power brick adapter. Anyone think that might bypass the need for the fan to spin? Shot in the dark, but that would be wonderful.

Anyone have a direct link to the delta fan on samsung parts? Can't find it listed there.


----------



## Chest3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burpy*
> 
> Speaking of power brick. When searching samsung parts for the SA750, they are selling a power brick adapter. Anyone think that might bypass the need for the fan to spin?


No, the S27A750D doesn't have a temp sensor, it actually read the RPM from the fan and starts to turn off when there's no RPM signal. My "solution" right now was using an external 12V power source for the fan (cable into my PC) and solder the RPM signal (blue wire) onto the PCB. I think the Monitor doesn't use the full 12V for the fan and thats why it doesn't spin up.

A more permanent solution would be buying a new fan:

http://www.samsungparts.com/Products/Parts_and_Accessories/PID-BN31-00024A.aspx?model=S27A750D


----------



## GMcDougal

Any looking to sell two 950d's or 750d's? PM me


----------



## yarasphoenix

Hello there!

I got my friend's S27A950D with a problem he could not solve. PC detects the monitor just fine but there is no videosignal, the screen glows in a strange way. I'm attaching 3 photos. 1st - general view. 2nd - left side. 3rd - right side. Have anyone met this kind of problem?


----------



## Mergatroid

If it was mine I would take it apart and clean the contacts on the ribbon cables, specifically the one going from the main board to the LCD panel. If that doesn't help I think you are looking at a bad main board or a bad LCD panel. If it was a TV you might have a bad tcon board but most computer monitors don't have a seperate tcon board - it's usually a part of the panel.


----------



## luma

This morning one of my 3 S27A750D monitors started turning itself off every 10 minutes. Some searching lead me to this thread and thanks to several posters here I was able to pull the base off, clean out the fan, and now everything is working like it should. Thanks everyone!

In response I went digging for a service manual. I eventually found a Chinese copy and translated it with a Microsoft tool, leaving a pretty pooly-translated and roughly-formatted document which you can find here: http://docdro.id/xejy7ND


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luma*
> 
> This morning one of my 3 S27A750D monitors started turning itself off every 10 minutes. Some searching lead me to this thread and thanks to several posters here I was able to pull the base off, clean out the fan, and now everything is working like it should. Thanks everyone!
> 
> In response I went digging for a service manual. I eventually found a Chinese copy and translated it with a Microsoft tool, leaving a pretty pooly-translated and roughly-formatted document which you can find here: http://docdro.id/xejy7ND


hi bro very interested in the service manual, but the link seems not working,, can you give me another link?


----------



## luma

That's odd - it expands out to this, give it a shot: https://www.docdroid.net/xejy7ND/samsung-s27a750d-service-manual.pdf.html


----------



## luma

Also, my power light is blinking again this morning so it looks like I'm going to need to order a new fan









Fortunately, another poster here has already provided the link so I should have what I need to get this done! Thanks everyone.


----------



## NightJourney17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about replacing my three SA950's with a XR3501. I would love a 3440 x 1440 >100hz, and was looking at Acer Predator X34, the but looking at the amount of people having issues I don't think the tech is there yet. 60hz really is not an option any more and IMO the lower resolution is an acceptable trade for a high contrast AMVA panel with 144Hz. At least for now


If anyone is willing to sell their sa950 or sa750 in good working order, please PM me.
I have been looking for this monitor for a while.
I can't find any monitors on the market atm that have what I'm looking for:
27 inch
Glossy display
1080p
120-144hz


----------



## Killjoy1337

Hey guys. So I just bought two SA950's the other week, and I'm loving them. Except I can't get them to run in 120hz and I was wondering if you guys might have some ideas?

I've followed this thread for all my troubleshooting but still nothing.

1) Firstly, I found out here that only Dual Link DVI can run 120hz. I'm running on a GTX 960 with 2x DisplayPorts, so I purchased two of these DP to Dual Link DVI adapters:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181457942491

I received them today, but the highest option I can get is still 60hz in both NVIDIA Control Panel and Windows Resolution Settings.

2) I tracked down the Samsung drivers, installed the DVI drivers for both monitors, and restarted the PC. Still noting.

3) I created a custom resolution in NVIDIA Control Panel with specs I've seen posted in this thread and other forums: 1920x1079 at 120hz progressive and automatic timing. The monitors go blank when I apply this.

I'm out of ideas guys. The only thing I can think of is that the DP to DVI adapters I bought don't actually support 120hz even though they are dual link.

Also if that's the case, I read on one forum that DP can handle 120hz now? Anybody know if that's true?

Cheers guys!
Brendan


----------



## JunXaos

The displayport can also do 120Hz. The 120Hz refresh rate work for me without the monitor driver install. All I can think of is the cable, make sure it's dual link DVI.



Edit: Not sure about the DP to DVI adaptor. Maybe try again with DP port to the monitor.


----------



## Killjoy1337

Hey mate, thanks for your reply! Yeah it's definitely Dual-Link, I made sure of that when I bought it.











Maybe I'll just buy an outright DP cord and see how that goes.


----------



## JunXaos

Yeah I use displayport from my GTX 670 to the monitor and 120Hz is working. I think that would be the best bet.


----------



## skora

I've bought what looked like a DL cable before. Had all the pins. But when I had trouble and put a multi meter on it, the second channel of pins were not connected. Might want to take the few minutes to check that before spending money on a DP. I did have trouble with the DP on mine. But tracking down a true DL cable fixed my issues.


----------



## Mergatroid

I agree with the other responses. A couple of guys in this thread had problems with DL DVI cables that were supposed to be DL but turned out not to be. Once they replaced them they got the full 120Hz.
Also FYI some of these monitors have had issues with DP. If your card will support it, I would recommend using a pure DVI DL cable instead of an adapter. The problem is that some cards will only support one DVI DL output, so you might have to use both DP and DVI DL. Also, on cards with multiple DVI ports, usually only one of them will be DL. Check to be sure the port you are plugged into is the DL port.


----------



## Killjoy1337

I bought 2 DisplayPort cords and I'm now getting that beautiful 120hz display.
Thanks a heap guys!


----------



## Capsaicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> If it was mine I would take it apart and clean the contacts on the ribbon cables, specifically the one going from the main board to the LCD panel. If that doesn't help I think you are looking at a bad main board or a bad LCD panel. If it was a TV you might have a bad tcon board but most computer monitors don't have a seperate tcon board - it's usually a part of the panel.


Is there a place where I can find some instructions for disassembly?

I ended up with an almost identical problem after an unfortunate water spill...I didn't even notice any water had splashed up onto the screen because it just beaded off of the panel and slipped into the seam along the bottom edge of the bezel, and I wasn't looking at the monitor when the spill happened. I only noticed this by looking closely at the difference in reflection on the screen where the liquid had come into contact with it.

My monitor was running fine for a few minutes until I noticed the backlight starting to flicker slightly, at which point I assumed that some water had made its way into the base (I still didn't know it splashed up on the screen). I proceeded to remove the bottom of the base to check if any liquid was inside. This was a bit of a headache due to the adhesive between the plastic base and the metal frame inside. Everything in the base appeared to be fine, to I reassembled it and tried turning it on again. This time there was a 1 pixel wide vertical line running up the middle of my screen, the colors looked washed out, and the right side backlight was turning on and off.

Needless to say, I turned it off again and decided to leave it in a warm room with some fans blowing over it for a couple days. I then tried connecting the power and turning it on again and the entire screen was grey vertical lines (pretty much exactly the same as the photos in post #1705). At this point I sat the monitor flat on a table and noticed the reflection on the panel which made it clear that water had splashed onto it as well.

I'm thinking my monitor could be a lost cause at this point, but I'd still like to try cleaning off the ribbon cable connections to see if that helps since I'm almost certain that the liquid would have leaked down into that area on the bottom right of the panel.

I was able to unclip most of the bezel around the panel, except for the lower right where the screen connects to the base. There is a long strip of double sided adhesive tape along the lower edge of the bezel, which makes it a real pain to try and remove. I don't want to pry at the plastic bezel since that seems like an ideal way to crack it in half, plus I'm not entirely sure if there are additional screws coming in from the back or something (which would mean I'd need to remove the stamped aluminum piece from the back of the screen to get to the heads since there is no exposed hardware on the back.

Whatever the case, I just don't want to break more parts in the process of taking it apart. If anyone has any tips or can point me in the direction of some instructions for disassembly, that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Mergatroid

I haven't taken this model of monitor apart myself. Most monitors are quite different, as you likely know. You might dig through the thread a bit or maybe do a search for manual and see if anyone posted a link to one here. Most monitors are snaptogether and we end up using plastic tools to separate the two halves of the bezel.
The bad thing here is how long it has been since the spill. If you get to it right away you can take it apart and clean it out before anything corrodes or any deposits are left behind, but it has been sitting drying for such a long time it's bound to have corroded something or left deposits behind. All I can tell you in this case is to get the bezel apart, find the ribbon cable, unplug it and clean it as best you can. If the liquid got inside the connectors it might be a lost cause. If there is corrosion where the ribbons connect to the glass or on the tcon board, that could also be a lost cause.
Good luck.
Check YouTube and see if there are any disassembly videos for this model.


----------



## Umut34

Hello,
I'm an Nvidia graphics card and S27A950D user. I was able to use this monitor's frame sequential 3d mode without any problem via EDID override drivers and 3d vision driver.
But newer Nvidia drivers seem like they don't support EDID override monitor drivers anymore. How can Nvidia users use the frame sequential mode with this monitor now?
Is there another way to use it? And no, I don't want tridef because it only supports side by side/top down modes, and that means low resolution in 3d mode.
Tridef actually supports frame sequential, but this mode in tridef is supported by AMD cards only.
I'm getting really irritated by Nvidia's aim to restrict users to its own 3d vision brand only. Every 120hz 1080p monitor should work with Nvidia cards in frame sequential mode.
At least they should let 3rd party software to use it. It's clear that it's a software based restriction since we used this monitor with 3d vision/EDID override drivers for a long time.


----------



## Mergatroid

I agree with you 100%. Nvidia is being really childish about this. I was using one of these monitors a couple of years ago and because I read about this problem I avoided Nvidia cards.
Personally I'm tired of greedy companies putting their greed above their user's needs. I am sure if Samsung had of paid their licensing fee that monitor would work fine with your card. I won't be upgrading my cards for a year or two now, but I'm unlikely to go with Nvidia because of this issue.


----------



## Umut34

@Mergatroid, I'm in the same situation. I'm considering buying 2 R480s and building a crossfire system for less bucks than a gtx 1080.
Actually I was kinda an Nvidia fan before, because I think they always make the best GPUs, but that greed really annoyed me. They also increased the price of GTX **80 series.
They are also trying to sell their g-sync hardware instead of freesync. Just like that Nvidia vision stuff.
I don't want to change my monitor just because of this 3d vision problem. It was an expensive monitor when I bought it. My friend has this monitor too, and it's fully functional with his AMD card.
For example if you change graphics to 3d in game, the monitor automatically switches to 3d. You don't even need to press a button.
EDID driver override had problems, it was closing the monitor etc. Now we don't even have it to provide 3d.
But I still wanted to know if theres another "new" way to circumvent the 3d vision on Nvidia cards.


----------



## Mergatroid

Well, keep looking around and let us know if you come up with a new solution. Good luck.


----------



## tomzki

Looks like my Samsung S27A950D is dead. It was the best monitor I have ever owned. Really sad that they don't have anything on the market that is similar to replace it with.

Has anyone here found anything that was worthy of replacing their Samsung?

Everything I have looked at doesnt appear to have the same glossy screen and vibrancy as the Samsung. I really hate matte screens. I could perhaps settle for semi-gloss but not full blown matte - I dont like the graininess.

Any opinions?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomzki*
> 
> Looks like my Samsung S27A950D is dead. It was the best monitor I have ever owned. Really sad that they don't have anything on the market that is similar to replace it with.
> 
> Has anyone here found anything that was worthy of replacing their Samsung?
> 
> Everything I have looked at doesnt appear to have the same glossy screen and vibrancy as the Samsung. I really hate matte screens. I could perhaps settle for semi-gloss but not full blown matte - I dont like the graininess.
> 
> Any opinions?


There are absolutely ZERO recent fast gaming monitors with a glossy coating, which is highly unfortunate. There are some decently fast IPS monitors available that have near glossy or glossy coatings, but they're only 60hz though they can overclock to 70-75hz usually. You can also venture to try and remove the matte coating on a 144hz display, but more recently these newer 144hz monitors are coming with matte coatings adhered to the panel in a way which you cannot remove the coating using wet paper towels.

There is another interesting proposition which is the HKC X3, a chinese monitor that uses a PVA panel that can produce a 5000:1 contrast ratio and is 144hz but it skips frames at 144hz so you need to use 120hz with it. The panel coating is using a 2% low haze AG solution so its not super matte or completely glossy. Here is the panel specs: http://www.panelook.com/LK235D3HA0S_SHARP_23.6_CELL_overview_17515.html


----------



## Mergatroid

Lol, it's funny I bought this monitor in spite of it having a gloss screen. I can't stand the reflections. Goes to show you how much I liked the monitor overall though.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Lol, it's funny I bought this monitor in spite of it having a gloss screen. I can't stand the reflections. Goes to show you how much I liked the monitor overall though.


They really ought to start putting the 1-2% haze coatings on all screens, its the perfect balance between clarity of a glossy screen and the AG properties of a matte screen. Leave the heavy matte displays for office/bright lit environments. Entertainment focused displays meant to go in a light controlled environment dont need thick matte coatings!!!


----------



## tomzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> There are absolutely ZERO recent fast gaming monitors with a glossy coating, which is highly unfortunate. There are some decently fast IPS monitors available that have near glossy or glossy coatings, but they're only 60hz though they can overclock to 70-75hz usually. You can also venture to try and remove the matte coating on a 144hz display, but more recently these newer 144hz monitors are coming with matte coatings adhered to the panel in a way which you cannot remove the coating using wet paper towels.
> 
> There is another interesting proposition which is the HKC X3, a chinese monitor that uses a PVA panel that can produce a 5000:1 contrast ratio and is 144hz but it skips frames at 144hz so you need to use 120hz with it. The panel coating is using a 2% low haze AG solution so its not super matte or completely glossy. Here is the panel specs: http://www.panelook.com/LK235D3HA0S_SHARP_23.6_CELL_overview_17515.html


What are the other ips monitors that have near glossy coatings that you speak of?

I could probably manage with 60hz, as long as the picture quality was good. I have in fact already began to look at some 1440p 60hz monitors, but i am not sure which would impress me after the Samsung. I was looking at the Dell U2715H, as i heard they were using less aggressive matte coating. I did have a TN gaming Benq monitor briefly but i sent it back as it caused me terrible migraines despite all the tweaking and recommended colour profiles. I also was less than impressed with the overall picture quality, hence why i am venturing into the 60hz IPS territory.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomzki*
> 
> What are the other ips monitors that have near glossy coatings that you speak of?
> 
> I could probably manage with 60hz, as long as the picture quality was good. I have in fact already began to look at some 1440p 60hz monitors, but i am not sure which would impress me after the Samsung. I was looking at the Dell U2715H, as i heard they were using less aggressive matte coating. I did have a TN gaming Benq monitor briefly but i sent it back as it caused me terrible migraines despite all the tweaking and recommended colour profiles. I also was less than impressed with the overall picture quality, hence why i am venturing into the 60hz IPS territory.


HP 25XW or HP 25ES, the latter is newer and i guess is the revision for the XW so its untested, but i actually just did a quick search on it and its on sale for $120 @ bestbuy which is pretty damn good if its as good as the 25XW.


----------



## tomzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> HP 25XW or HP 25ES, the latter is newer and i guess is the revision for the XW so its untested, but i actually just did a quick search on it and its on sale for $120 @ bestbuy which is pretty damn good if its as good as the 25XW.


Wow, the hp xw looks nice. I've also seen that Dell do a glossy monitor which is the Dell S2415H. Both the HP and the Dell look great, but the next problem is deciding which one.


----------



## kantxcape

Im still using my S27A950D, anyone knows how much can i get if i try to sell it? The other monitors i see and super expensive and dont bring that much beside resolution.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomzki*
> 
> Wow, the hp xw looks nice. I've also seen that Dell do a glossy monitor which is the Dell S2415H. Both the HP and the Dell look great, but the next problem is deciding which one.


\

The Dell is full glossy, the HP is almost full glossy and overall its better. I would try to get the 25es since its $120 @ bestbuy right now which is a nice deal.


----------



## Sander H

I'm also thinking about replacing my 5 year old S27A750. 1440p and 144hz looks like the way to go in the near future, but I'm afraid it's hard to find a monitor having the picture quality of the Samsung. I've checked out some newer IPS screens but it didn't really impress me, while some newer TN screens even looked worse than the Samsung (2011!).

I'm not sure if just 1 step up in resolution/refreshrate is worth the money.

Anyone in the same boat? Or switched to a new monitor? Any thoughts/experiences are welcome.


----------



## Mergatroid

The switch from 120He to 144He will not be very noticeable. The higher resolution is something you will like though. Just make sure your video card can handle the extra pixels.
I have moved to a Ultra Wide, and although I miss the higher refresh rate, I love the ultra wide screen.


----------



## maynard14

guys my samsung s27a950d monitors power adaptor broke i could not turn it on, i tried generic laptop power adaptor and its working fine now,, but im wondering it is safe to use a universal laptop adaptor with 15 v 4.5 amp? thanks


----------



## Mergatroid

I don't recall the power requirement for the 950d.

Using a universal laptop adapter is fine if the voltages match, and the current requirement on the monitor is less than the rating on the adapter. Since the adapter is universal, you should be able to set the voltage to match the monitor. Then make sure your adapter can put out the current (amps) at that voltage.

Most universal adapters will list their current capabilities either in the users manual or on the adapter itself.

For example. If the monitor required 15V, you would set the adapter to 15V, then look up the current available from the adapter at 15V. Say, for example, it lists 4A. Check the monitor requirement and make sure it draws less than or equal to 4A.

Using the wrong adapter will not likely damage the monitor, but if you draw too many amps from the universal power adapter you could overheat it, resulting in failure or perhaps even a fire hazard if it's a really cheap adapter.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I don't recall the power requirement for the 950d.
> 
> Using a universal laptop adapter is fine if the voltages match, and the current requirement on the monitor is less than the rating on the adapter. Since the adapter is universal, you should be able to set the voltage to match the monitor. Then make sure your adapter can put out the current (amps) at that voltage.
> 
> Most universal adapters will list their current capabilities either in the users manual or on the adapter itself.
> 
> For example. If the monitor required 15V, you would set the adapter to 15V, then look up the current available from the adapter at 15V. Say, for example, it lists 4A. Check the monitor requirement and make sure it draws less than or equal to 4A.
> 
> Using the wrong adapter will not likely damage the monitor, but if you draw too many amps from the universal power adapter you could overheat it, resulting in failure or perhaps even a fire hazard if it's a really cheap adapter.


thanks sir, i found an old monitor with a 14v adaptor, and suprisingly it fit on the s27a950d monitor power socket, and now it works! didnt cost me a thing,,









thank you so much!


----------



## blued

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> guys my samsung s27a950d monitors power adaptor broke i could not turn it on, i tried generic laptop power adaptor and its working fine now,, but im wondering it is safe to use a universal laptop adaptor with 15 v 4.5 amp? thanks


https://www.amazon.com/UpBright%C2%AE-S27A950D-LS27A950DS-LS27A950DSEN-LS27A950EN/dp/B00AI18AWG

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-DC-Adapter-For-Samsung-S27A950D-LS27A950DS-EN-3D-LED-LCD-Monitor-Power-Supply-/141789458527


----------



## NightJourney17

Hey Guys,
Does anyone have any custom color profiles they can share? Perhaps calibrated with a spyder or something?


----------



## sengork

Has anyone figured out how to switch off Bluetooth on SA950? I don't use 3D on so the BT interface is useless when the monitor is switched on.


----------



## Elbasha

S27A750D monitors started turning itself off every 10 minutes. Some searching lead me to this thread and thanks to several posters here I was able to pull the base off, clean out the fan, and now everything is working like it should. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Elbasha

My S27A750D monitor started turning itself off every 10 minutes. 
What can I do to stop it 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## SergeyDM10

Hi to all. I have Samsung S27A750D, which was tooled for 3D perfomance in conjunction with AMD HD3D technology. Right now I'm watching for a new GPU. My interests are games (not 3D games) and 3D movies. Do you know is HD3D technology still included in recent GPUs from AMD? I can't find any mention about it on their site. What is the best variant for me?


----------



## ianmanzy

Hello.
I know I'm waaay late to the party, but I wanted to know if you ever found any other pair of active glasses that worked. I just got my SA950 and I'm having a hard time finding 3050, 3150, and 3750s at a reasonable price these days..


----------



## Mergatroid

*Glasses*



ianmanzy said:


> Hello.
> I know I'm waaay late to the party, but I wanted to know if you ever found any other pair of active glasses that worked. I just got my SA950 and I'm having a hard time finding 3050, 3150, and 3750s at a reasonable price these days..


I tried another pair of Samsung glasses, but they didn't work. I also tried a pair of generics and they didn't work either. I found the glasses that came with the monitor had a lot of overlap issues. That is, I could still see a bit of the opposite image in each lens, like the LCDs weren't quite blocking everything during their off time (or on time as the case may be). I basically stopped using 3D so I never bothered looking for another pair.
Good luck. It's a fairly old monitor now, might be hard to find glasses for it.


----------



## sengork

@Mergatroid @ianmanzy These glasses worked for me:
2 x SAMSUNG TV 3D Glasses SSG-5100GB Active Shutter Battery Operated NEW 








2 x SAMSUNG TV 3D Glasses SSG-5100GB Active Shutter Battery Operated NEW | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 x SAMSUNG TV 3D Glasses SSG-5100GB Active Shutter Battery Operated NEW at the best online prices at eBay!



www.ebay.com.au


----------

